# Baby Babblings



## Laura2806

So as it says in the title this for all our baby babblings! We started off in the 'we're all in this together' thread in TTW forum and thought we would start up a thread here so as not to take up all the pages with baby talk! Plus it's more appropriate being here :) 

So let's start with our stories.

I'm 22 and started TTC end of June 2011, my SIL announced she was pregnant the end of october after not so long before telling me she didnt want shildren. This really affected me but more so my OH, he couldnt even be in the same room as here for months! 

I started temping and opking with the advice of Sarahuk in December, my charts showed no temp rise or any real fluctuation at all and when I reached day 40-50 (something i cant remember now!) of my cycle starting jan 22 we decided enough is enough and with the advice of all the ladies in the other thread I went to the doctors with a list that pinky32 had very kindly helped me compile. A day21 progesterone test was ordered for my next cycle, I took a couple of days rest from tempting but after ov type pains I started again and found imply temp was massively highly than normal and stayed higher so I booked in for my day21 test. Phoned the following week for my results and was told I had low progesterone monday 19th March. Hit rock bottom but came round to it with the help of my ladies who also convinced me to test even though I truly thought there was no way I had caught and was about to start Angus castus.

Wednesday 21st March at 16dpo low and behold I got 'pregnant 1-2' on a clear blue digi! :happydance: stunned!

So I went straight to the docs who booked me a midwife apt for 4th April, I was roughly dated as 10wks (even though I thought 6) and the ball was rolling. Now we are waiting for our scan apt to come through so we can countdown to seeing Jellybean for the first time and praying so very hard that everything is ok.

As for symptoms -
Major bloating
Slight nausea 
Sore boobs
Backache 
Skin breakout just starting 
Occasional heartburn

Emma I think that's me so far! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya hun :hi:

Loved reading your story! :D:hugs: 

Here is my story:

I never used to track my cycles, never even heard of an OPK, or heard of temping etc.

We have been TTC for roughly about 4/5 months now. We got our first BFP on 23rd December 2011, me and OH were absolutely over the moon! I forgot to mention, by the time we got a Positive, I was already 6 weeks Pregnant! I rang my GP the morning we found out and they booked me in straight with the Midwife, didn't need a confirmation or anything. A few days later, I got a letter in the post which contained my first Midwife appointment. Unfortunately, I started spotting so I rang the EPU and told them of my spotting, they said if it got any worse go down and they would take a look at me. Sadly, my spotting did get worse, also started cramping and passed a lot of little clots and one big clot, so I went to the ER, got checked over but the Doctor/Nurse said not to worry too much as at the time, I wasn't bleeding heavy (Sod's law). She said she would book me in for a Scan but I told her I already had one booked for the following morning, she was like, blimey, I couldn't have got you in for a scan that quick! Anyway, the following morning I went back to the EPU for my scan, they couldn't see anything and put it down as a questioned Ectopic! I had my bloods taken and my HCG levels checked, had to keep going back for more blood, they did drop and was a confirmed Natural Miscarriage on 4th January 2011 :( 

I did a lot of Google work during this hard time and stalked BnB for quite a while, then I decided to finally join and have met some lovely friends, all the ladies on here are so supportive and will help you in any way they can! I have learnt everything that I know now about TTC from this site, which I am so grateful! I started using OPK's and temping, luckily, it was my first and last cycle temping as we got our BFP on Monday 2nd April 2012! :happydance: 

As For Symptoms:

Slight Bloating
Tender Lower Abdomen
Slight Tender Boobs
Heartburn
Fatigue
Backache
Frequent Urination
Slight Nausea (On the day before I got my BFP)

That's all for now, sorry for the really long post! :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni you brought a tear to my eye! Must have been awful, everything happens for a reason tho chick and now your here  xx

Now if anyone else joins they will know our stories and will hopefully share theirs.

Soooo on with the babblings! Lol

I'm really starting to feel pregnant now :happydance: like it's all getting real! I've asked my mum to check the post as soon as she gets it (we live with my folks while house hunting) so as soon as I get my scan apt I will know and not ave to wait to get home :haha: soooooooooooooo über excited!! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww I'm sorry hunni, I hope they were happy tears though :hugs: It was awful chick as we wanted it so much but everything happens for a reason and as you said, I'm here now and feel so priveledged to have been blessed again so quick! :happydance: 

I look forward to hearing more stories :) 

Aww glad to hear it hun :D I hope you manage to find a house soon, we are private renting at the moment but we are applying for a Council House, no luck as of yet, need to update our details to "Pregnant" soon, although they won't put us up a grade until I'm at least 11 weeks! :( Fingers crossed your Scan appointment comes through soon! I'm excited for you hehe :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

FXed we do too  and hopefully you'll hear something soon! You'll be 11wks before you know it ;-) 

Thanks chick :) 

Eugh I just had one chocolate orange sensation and feel :sick:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'll be ringing my GP tomorrow and informing them of our Pregnancy, at least the ball will be rolling then! It didn't take too long last time from what I remember to get my Midwife Appointment through, hopefully we'll actually get to see her this time as last time we MC the day before our first Midwife appointment! Missed that bit out of my TTC story :blush: 

You're welcome hunni :hugs:

Oh dear! Hope it's not MS kicking in? :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds like a good plan :thumbup: be good if it comes through really quick. You'll def get to see her this time :winkwink: 

Me too lol I love chocolate! :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Stalky stalk stalk! I might not be part of the bfp club yet....but I shall be!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I hope it does come through as quick as last time, that would be amazing! Aww thank you chick :D 

Aww bless, speaking of Chocolate, we were walking home from the shops today and I shouted " I want some chocolate" :rofl: So had to go to the local shop for some :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hiya chick :D

You'll be part of the BFP club before you know it! :winkwink::hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

You our part of our club!! BFP or not! And anyway it won't be long till your moaning about bloat too hehe soooo good to have you here xx


----------



## Laura2806

Nice one natt lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's not too bad now as if we really want something, we can look at our OH's and say " But baby wants it" :rofl: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol good excuse! I told Simon Jellybean takes after him for wanting savoury over sweet, def not taking after me! Lmao


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hehe, if you ever desperately want anything, you have an excuse :haha: 

Awww bless, seems Jellybean is going to be a Daddy's Girl/Boy? :o xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Probably lol won't wanna know me when Simon's around lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww don't say that, I bet Jellybean will love you both as much as each other :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Jellybean wont have a choice lmao ;-) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Very true hun :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Feelig really :sick: tonight :( gonna try and go to sleep so I haven't got the taste at the back of my throat :( 

Night hun xx


----------



## kt1988

Hi girls certainly going to be stalking this thread too! I hope I can join u as expecting this cycle! Fxd! Anyway just read your stories and natt so sorry you went through that hun! Heres to a healthy 9 months for you and laura!!

:kiss: :flower:


----------



## Laura2806

Good to have you here Katie :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry I didn't reply to your comment last night chick, we watched Embarrasing Bodies then went to bed, I was absolutely shattered! :( Hope you feel better today hun :hugs: xxx

KT - Hiya hun :hi: Nice to have you here! Fingers crossed this is your cycle chick :dust: Thank you hun, it was really tough but we got through it together :hugs::flower: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello prego ladie's. :D

I can tell you a couple of myth's, but they could be true. 

When I was Prego with honey, I got told that morning sickness mean's your haveing a girl, But no morning sickness mean's your haveing a boy. Well I had morning sickness most of the way though my pregnancy and my cousin had none and had a boy, then she got prego again and had no morning sickness again then popped out another lovly little boy. :D x But my sister had morning sickness really bad and all the way though with all 5 of her pregnancy's and she had 1 boy then 3 girl's and 1 ??? on the way. But I'll now soon as she want's to find out. 

Also savory & salt food's craving's - Boy. 

Sweet's & sour's - Girl. <<<<---- That was me. hehe. I hate sweet's and chocolate now. 

But I also see somethink on youtube were this girl done all the myth's online, and it turned out to be a boy, well when they went for a scan, she found out it was a girl. So i'll'd say it may be true but not for every one. 

Also there's the ring test. If you stick a ring on a bit of string and hold it above your belly buttoin slightly, it turn's diff way's one was is girl, another way is boy if it doe's one then another it's twin boy/girl. or if it doe's the same then stop's and goe's again it's twin's of same sex. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inpA7jjKAQ4

Check it out. :D Sorry to babbling just thought you might like to know. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jessica - Hiya hun, good to have you here :hi: 

Ooo, thank you for that information, was really good to read :D My OH's friend is into things like that and she did the ring thing to me but over my hand, I asked it if I was having a girl, it said no, I asked if I was having a boy, it said no, then switched to maybe? :wacko: She said it might possibly be twins? Only time will tell I guess! :D:happydance: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol dont ask it lol, just see which way it turn's if it goe's around its a girl if i go'es straight it's a boy. You should try it your self hun. x

Love being here. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thank natt still not feeling great but battlin through lol I went to bed afterwards too, didn't see anyone we knew lol 

Hiya jess :wave: 

Thanks for that hun, mostly I'm craving savoury and salt but then occasionally I want sweet lol maybe I'm having one of each!!?! Lol 

Think Simon would pass out if they said twins! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - The one my OH's friend did, I had to ask it questions in my head :) 

Laura - Sorry to hear you are not feeling much better hun :(:hugs: Hope you feel better soon chick. My OH would love it if we were having twins, we both would. We would love a boy and a girl! :D 

Just had a walk to my GP as it's not far from our house, they put me on the waiting list, just waiting for a Midwife appointment now :happydance: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh lol. Sorry natt. Didnt realise. x

Laura im sure OH would be over the moon. :D x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Ever need any help with baby name's let me now, Iv got a head full of them lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - That's ok hun, no need to apologise :D Thank you for the offer but we already have names picked out :thumbup: Had them for a while now :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Another symptom I can add today..I have been suffering with back ache! Whilst walking to my GP, it was like torture! Suppose it's a good thing, at least symptoms are there to remind me that Our Little Miracle is still there :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww bless, I cant wait to see your little bundle of joy. x that's nice to already have your kid's name's. x


----------



## Laura2806

Mine was like that yesterday! Bloody agony lol that's I keep telling myself :) 

Thanks jess, same here tho, pretty much got a mega list ourselves hehe xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome. I didnt actually use the name's i had. I made honey's name up as i was in labour hehe. Honey Lexie Leigh but i love it. My name for a boy was albie lee but my OH's cousin is called albie and OH dont want that name. im gutted lol. I had a few girl's name's, shay was one of them but to be truthful i cant remember the rest. We spoke about honey while i was pregnant and he liked it but i wasnt sure but when i said honey lexie leigh in labour we all loved it :D OH and another girl's name i love is jamie lee alway's loved that name. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww bless, thank you hun. We can't wait to meet our little miracle either :winkwink: That was a very quick decision..during labour. Honey Lexie Leigh is lovely! :D xxx

Laura - Really? It's awful isn't it? It's not too bad at the moment now as I'm sat down and keeping myself busy :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Honey Lexie Leigh is well cute  

Yh I was sat on the bed yesterday leaning forward doing my grandma's book and when I stood up! Bugger me it hurt! Feels alright ATM tho 

I'm startin to think I might want to find out what colour jellybean is! Ie pink or blue lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Ouch!! Sounds painful! Glad it's ok at the moment though :thumbup: 

We definetly want to find out wether we are pink or blue, can't wait! :haha: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt it defo was a quick name but we all loved it and labour wasnt quick so it wasnt like i had to keep it if i changed my mind as you have 3 month's after there born to get there birth certificate done. x x 

Thank's girlie's, aint got a clue for when we have more children though lol. x

What do you mean by blue or pink? can the 4d scan give you the colour of the sex? x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww bless, that's not too bad then :D Blue or Pink means Boy or Girl at the Gender Scan :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know that hun lol, dont worry it's quite confusing what im trying to say. x 

All i will say is dont go running buying boy's or girl's clothes when you find out as they are not 100% sure if there right. My scan lady warned me lol. My friend got told she was having a girl and they went and bought everythink in pink but when she had her baby they said it's a healthy little boy, she couldnt believe it lol. Well I guess it dont really matter as long as baby is fine hay. Buy unisex clothe's x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Oh right, sorry hun :blush: 

Oh dear, I have read many stories like that, it's shocking! I think we will stick to unisex clothes at first :haha: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

you dont have to say sorry & lol i think so to. Before we new honey was a girl we bought get this cute little all in one in white it was unisex but once i told everyone im haveing a girl they bought so much pink clothe's i didnt have to lol and she didnt even wear her first ever bought outfit hehe. Still got it though. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - :blush: 

Aww bless, I like all in ones, so cute! :D Wow, I think everyone loves shopping for baby clothes :haha: That's amazing that you still have Honey's first bought outfit :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's lol i still have pretty much all off honey's clothe's apart from the one's that got stained with baby's food, she loved the baby jar's of foods and they stained most of her bib's. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun. Yeah you'll find a lot of baby jar food stain bibs, they are murder lol! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh jess the 4D will probably show us really clear, I think the reason it can be wrong is because of what they go by, not 100% what it is, but it's not by what they can see as in genitals. Whereas 4D we'll see everything :) 

I always said I wouldn't find out but now I'm starting to change my mid hehe probs will wait until 4D though and we see then we see but if not that's cool too :) 

Eeeeeeeek I'm gonna be a mommy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun and i know what you mean. x

Aww bless i know it's really exciting init. I still look at honey and think woow im a mummy. silly really considering she's now 2 lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I don't think it's ever something that anyone could get of or complacent with, it's such a massive gift :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

I can't wait to be a Mummy aswell! :D:happydance: Sooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!! :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know, It's brill, even though my pregnancy didnt go the smootist i miss being pregnant and cant wait to be again. 

Its so nice to see you to got your BFP's. :D

Wait untill you've had your buba's you'll miss your belly's lol. I used to sit my breaky bowl on my belly while il''d eat it lol then when i had honey i went to do it and relised i had no belly lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Think I'm def gonna get a Doppler, especially cause my mum and SIL don't think I should, I want to prove them wrong hehe xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha did you get a lap full of breakfast? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

LOL nearly. hehe. I used to forget all the time. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I bet you just get used to it then suddenly it's gone! Not like you can rest it on baby is it lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm sure you will get your BFP soon chick, think positive :D I know lots of ladies that have had baby's and said they missed their bump, I guess it's something you grow attached to and then it just vanishes :haha: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol that's funny laura but your right hehe. x

Awww natt it is even though pregnancy feel's like it take's forever as you cant wait to meet baby but when baby is born time fly's by. I miss it so much. x If you want i'll give you some money for the HPT's and OPK's just let me know. xx


----------



## Laura2806

You'll be there again before you know it! I hoping it goes really quick lol I like that I feel pregnant now tho just want to see that little heartbeat to know everything's ok. X


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun and i know who your feeling hun. When you have your mid wife's appointment's they should check hreat beat every time you go, they did for me. Dont get worried if it take's a while to find the heart beat though as sometime's it's difficult to get to baby's chest. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I believe so, I think it seems to take forever is because you are desperate to meet baby like you said, they are not so small for long though! :( Don't worry about money chick, postage and packaging shouldn't cost that much anyway :D:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Be nice if it went slow once they're here but it won't! Just have to have more then :haha: mind you easier said than done lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thank's natt hun do you want me to pm you my address? x

Lol that's true laura. Look at me lol. No it's not funny but you've gotta joke about it to keep sane lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It would be amazing if they stayed small for a little longer than they do :haha: xx

Jess - You're welcome chick :hugs: Yes please hun, if you don't mind :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun will do now. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That you do jess, it's laugh or cry and laughings easier! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I totally agree. Iv been so emotional lately i need to laugh. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun will do now. x x x

Thank you hun :) Will post them tomorrow xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

cheer's lovly. x 

IM off to have a bitta dinner as OH had been a gent as my back is killing me and he cooked dinner but as soon as iv bathed and put honey to bed i'll be back. x x x speak to you's soon. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hunni and hope you feel better soon. Enjoy your dinner :) Speak to you later :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello prego ladie's. :D
> 
> I can tell you a couple of myth's, but they could be true.
> 
> When I was Prego with honey, I got told that morning sickness mean's your haveing a girl, But no morning sickness mean's your haveing a boy. Well I had morning sickness most of the way though my pregnancy and my cousin had none and had a boy, then she got prego again and had no morning sickness again then popped out another lovly little boy. :D x But my sister had morning sickness really bad and all the way though with all 5 of her pregnancy's and she had 1 boy then 3 girl's and 1 ??? on the way. But I'll now soon as she want's to find out.
> 
> Also savory & salt food's craving's - Boy.
> 
> Sweet's & sour's - Girl. <<<<---- That was me. hehe. I hate sweet's and chocolate now.
> 
> But I also see somethink on youtube were this girl done all the myth's online, and it turned out to be a boy, well when they went for a scan, she found out it was a girl. So i'll'd say it may be true but not for every one.
> 
> Also there's the ring test. If you stick a ring on a bit of string and hold it above your belly buttoin slightly, it turn's diff way's one was is girl, another way is boy if it doe's one then another it's twin boy/girl. or if it doe's the same then stop's and goe's again it's twin's of same sex.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inpA7jjKAQ4
> 
> Check it out. :D Sorry to babbling just thought you might like to know. x

My mom had zero morning sickness in both her pregnancies...and she got us two girls so....!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Ouch!! Sounds painful! Glad it's ok at the moment though :thumbup:
> 
> We definetly want to find out wether we are pink or blue, can't wait! :haha: xx

Me and matt said we wouldnt find out. He says there are few surprises in life these days but this is one of em. I agreed...but nowI think I want to know so i can buy lots of the right outfits...I dont think its an arguement im going to win though!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Ouch!! Sounds painful! Glad it's ok at the moment though :thumbup:
> 
> We definetly want to find out wether we are pink or blue, can't wait! :haha: xx
> 
> Me and matt said we wouldnt find out. He says there are few surprises in life these days but this is one of em. I agreed...but nowI think I want to know so i can buy lots of the right outfits...I dont think its an arguement im going to win though!Click to expand...

It would be a lovely surprise, I must admit, but I'm like you, I would rather know then I know what gender to buy clothes for :D Aww hun, put all your girl power into the argument and you'll be sure to win :haha: Puppy dog eyes normally works? :rofl: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh jess the 4D will probably show us really clear, I think the reason it can be wrong is because of what they go by, not 100% what it is, but it's not by what they can see as in genitals. Whereas 4D we'll see everything :)
> 
> I always said I wouldn't find out but now I'm starting to change my mid hehe probs will wait until 4D though and we see then we see but if not that's cool too :)
> 
> Eeeeeeeek I'm gonna be a mommy!!!!!!!!!!

Yes you are!!

My friend had a 4d and she didnt want to know the sex. I think you must be able to tell them that you dont want to know sex cos her video footage of the scan it was all facial


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Think I'm def gonna get a Doppler, especially cause my mum and SIL don't think I should, I want to prove them wrong hehe xx

Just take it relaxed. In most cases you cant pick up the heartbeat till later on round week 18 and above. Also, they can cause a lot of stress if you cant pick up the heartbeat, but babies move so...a lot of women rush to hospital and all is well.

Im a stresser...I wont be getting one


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Ouch!! Sounds painful! Glad it's ok at the moment though :thumbup:
> 
> We definetly want to find out wether we are pink or blue, can't wait! :haha: xx
> 
> Me and matt said we wouldnt find out. He says there are few surprises in life these days but this is one of em. I agreed...but nowI think I want to know so i can buy lots of the right outfits...I dont think its an arguement im going to win though!Click to expand...
> 
> It would be a lovely surprise, I must admit, but I'm like you, I would rather know then I know what gender to buy clothes for :D Aww hun, put all your girl power into the argument and you'll be sure to win :haha: Puppy dog eyes normally works? :rofl: xxClick to expand...

Oh I know I could eventually get my own way with it lol. Thing is, when I look at Matt I know how happy he will be on the day to still have it a surprise so...dont think I can do it to him. Ill just have to go gender neutral and make everthing either in neutral colours or two of everything lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww bless him, when you put it like that, yeah it would be cruel to ruin the surprise for him..but..it takes two to tango so you need to make a joint decision :thumbup: I'm sure you would love to make two of each though :D xxx 

Ugh, my head is pounding now! Another early night for me I think! :(


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol sarah it's defo a myth then, how did you get your chart in your sig??? x

I dunno if i would be able to not find out the sex cause then when baby's born you wont want the unisex clothe's you'll wanna go shopping lol. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hope you head feel's better soon hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hope you head feel's better soon hun. x x x

Thank you hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'm still undecided Sarah, just don't know ATM lol it's good to know you can tell them at the 4d tho :thumbup: and it would be lovely to wait and find out on the day. Hmmmmmmm lol 

Hope your heads better soon Natt xx 

My backs killing me!!


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmmmm Doppler........ Lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, I think I'll be off to bed soon as I'm absolutely shattered! :( Hope your back eases up soon hun, it's awful isn't it? :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Aww bless him, when you put it like that, yeah it would be cruel to ruin the surprise for him..but..it takes two to tango so you need to make a joint decision :thumbup: I'm sure you would love to make two of each though :D xxx
> 
> Ugh, my head is pounding now! Another early night for me I think! :(

Hope you feel better in the morning!

Yeah I think when it comes down to it, Ill let him have his own way :) It will be nice having the surprise just will make things more difficult lol


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Lol sarah it's defo a myth then, how did you get your chart in your sig??? x
> 
> I dunno if i would be able to not find out the sex cause then when baby's born you wont want the unisex clothe's you'll wanna go shopping lol. x

True...and thats the point ive made to matt but he still wants the surprise and to take the little one to the shops to pick them lol.

Its a new FF thing...im not sure if its premium only or not but it was there to add when i logged on today


----------



## sarahuk

If u want a doppler then get one..but all I would say is to use it with caution..as in not to worry or freak out if its hard to pick up. Ive read about midwifes getting annoyed becausde women keep turning up in panic cos they cant find one...it can be difficult for doctors to find it at times!

I think with dopplers too you get what you pay for. The really cheap ones might not be good at picking up the sounds so if i were you id take some time to research the ones youve seen.


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it was cause id read people on here picking the heartbeat up at 9wks onwards. Saudis wait til after tha scan either way so we'll see lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

You know...you could ask your sonographers advice on getting one! thats what Id do!


----------



## Laura2806

That's true hadn't thought of that lol I think providing I didn't have any problems finding the heartbeat it'd really put my mind at ease, got a couple of weeks to decide lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

Bugger me I could cry at anything ATM!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, emotion's last forever though and after pregnancy. x x x So worth it though and once's you've let all them tear's out you might not be able to cry for a long time. x lol


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun, I feel a little better today, still exhausted and got a bit of a headache though, been busy today and it's drained me! :( xxx 

Laura - Aww chick, sending you big :hugs: The joys of Pregnancy hormones eh? :p xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol bring them on :) hehe had a lil combo with jellybean in the car on ym way home from work :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:
 

> Oh yes lol bring them on :) hehe had a lil combo with jellybean in the car on ym way home from work :haha:

Hehe, I'm still waiting for the hormones to kick in with me :haha: 

What do you mean hun? :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Should be convo not combo :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Should be convo not combo :rofl:

I thought so but wasn't sure :haha: Awww that's so cute! Hope S/he listened to whatever you were chatting about :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Me too lol I was telling beanie to stay put until its time to come out and to stay cosy and safe ;) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Me too lol I was telling beanie to stay put until its time to come out and to stay cosy and safe ;) xx

Awwwww hun, that brought a tear to my eye reading that! :hugs::blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Me too when I was saying it lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Me too when I was saying it lol xx

Awww hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww bless. How cute. wait untill they are born and they look up at you for the first time. it's an amazing feeling. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww bless. How cute. wait untill they are born and they look up at you for the first time. it's an amazing feeling. x x x

I can't wait for that moment! :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I bet you cant, and i cant wait for another one of them moment's. x :D


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> I bet you cant, and i cant wait for another one of them moment's. x :D

I bet you can't hun, you will get one, that's for sure :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Nope i cant wait. even though i have a little girl & still want to see it all over again. I love kid's so much i want load's. :D x Owww spoke to my sister the other day she's ok and she's coming back down in the summer. Found out my twin cousin's ( thought my mum's brother) big sister (not my cousin) is having twin's and she's only 15. I couldnt believe it but it look's like there going though a bad patch of life and i feel sorry for even though when i was little i couldnt stand her she was a little fucker. I know she's very younge but i dont put hate on teen mum's as i was one my slef and could have been a very younge teen mum. I just hope she's ok. Also found out my other cousin (thought my dad's side) has just had her 4 year old and 7 month old took away by social service's because my cousin's Kid's dad's (her ex) mum has them over the week end and the little one came back from there and wasnt using her arm so my cousin was really worried and took her to the hospital but they said she was all good and could go home but the next day the hospital called my cousin and asked her to bring the baby back in because she might have a fracture so my cousin did that and they kept her baby in for 4 day's then social service's came in and took the baby away then went to her mum's the next day and took the 4 year old, and my cousin had totally broke down. I havent seen her for a while and dont even have her number to find out were she live's to comfort her. They are in temp care but they got court soon. but the reason they took them away is because my cousin couldnt tell them how she got a fractured arm but my cousin didnt no so her Solizitor said she's got a good chance of getting them back. I feel so sorry for her she must be hurting so bad (heart wise). You no why social worker's are on ya these day's because of what happened to that little boy baby p. now there trying to do there job properly but still doing it all wrong.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

sorry if you didnt want to hear that but im feeling quite low ATM & a little p***ed off. x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> That's true hadn't thought of that lol I think providing I didn't have any problems finding the heartbeat it'd really put my mind at ease, got a couple of weeks to decide lol xx

Aye you certainly do. I know someone thats using one atm and she didnt get anything until 17 weeks so u might have loadsa time!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh yes lol bring them on :) hehe had a lil combo with jellybean in the car on ym way home from work :haha:

Awww cute!! I talk to matts sperm when he goes to the bathroom and threaten em. Not the same I know but still...!


----------



## sarahuk

Wow twins at 15...thats a lot to plan for!!

Yeah social services do get it wrong fairly often dont they!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I know. x

I hate social service's they just assume thing's, i see on the new's the other day since jan 2012 up untill now they've taken away more kid's then the whole of last year. I dont under stand how they think there doing there job properly. Sorry for going on im just gutted for her. x


----------



## Laura2806

Aw hun that must be aweful for her :( tell her we're all thinking of her and sending our love xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Sorry to hear that hun, I hope everything works out ok :hugs: Yeah Social Services don't know what they are doing half the time, they will look for any excuse to take away peoples babies! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's

Im feeling alot better today not low but still upset. Me and my cousin used to get on so well when we was younger and her little one's are so cute. Iv just got my FX'd that court goe's well and she's get's them back. ASAP x

I know what you mean natt it's selfish. mum's dont deserve thing's like this to happen just because they let there kid's go and see there nan's. Iv alway's known that her Ex's mum is a bitch and she's never liked my cousin & it make's me wonder did she even like the kid's and what if she hurt her, even if it was a mistake and didnt mean to happen she could have told my cousin that she hurt her little arm but she didnt say nothink that's why i think she did it on purpose. I know it sound's harse but when you think about it, it make's sence. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OK girlie's here come's baby & parenting club's With freebie's :D. Just join for free and they send them out to you. x

www.heinzbaby.co.uk/Register 

www.aptamil.co.uk/ 

www.smanutrition.co.uk/BabyFreebies

www.bounty.com/FreeBabyStuff

mumandbabyonline.co.uk/FreeSamples

www.sainsburys.co.uk/littleones

your.asda.com/baby-club/

www.tesco.com/clubcard/btc/ Then join baby club. 

www.cowandgate.co.uk/BabyClub

www.hipp.co.uk/

www.tommeetippee.co.uk/users/registration/

www.mothercarebabyandmeclub.com/

www.huggiesclub.com/

www.boots.com/en/Parenting-Club/

https://www.pampers.co.uk/registration

www.philipsaventfamily.co.uk/member/register 

https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/

https://www.bounty.com/

I Know you'll both have the one's you like & dont like. So go with what you want, but one thing i will say is check it before you miss it because when you click in to them it tell's you whay you get. so that's all iv got for now. x


----------



## sarahuk

Morning my pregosawrus ladies! Hows mommies and bumps today? :D


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you for all those links hun, will have to have a look through them :D xxx

Sarah - Good morning hunni :hugs: We are not too bad thank you, Mummy is tired and Bump is..well..all snuggled up I think? :haha: How are you chickadee? :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun, I signed up to all of them when i as pregnant with honey and i got load's of cuddly teddy's and thing's like, spoon's, coupon's (money off nappie's, wipe's, food and more.), and load's more. It save's you's searching for them. or missing out so i dont mind posting a few thing's for ya's. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Morning Sarah, mummy is hoping jellybean is snuggled up cosy and safe, making me sooooo hungry today!! How's you? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jess - Thank you for all those links hun, will have to have a look through them :D xxx
> 
> Sarah - Good morning hunni :hugs: We are not too bad thank you, Mummy is tired and Bump is..well..all snuggled up I think? :haha: How are you chickadee? :D xxx

Awww...hope you move out of the tired stage fast and into the energised stage!

Im good thanks honey...super :yipee: actually. but then you already know that! hehe :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Morning Sarah, mummy is hoping jellybean is snuggled up cosy and safe, making me sooooo hungry today!! How's you? Xx

Hungry is good! Means baby is sapping all mumies energy to grow nicely big and strong!!

Im fantastic ty chick! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Jess the links are really awesome! Dont be surprised if I ask you for an update on them when i get my bfp hehe :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thnak's hun and no i wont mind. I loved doing it my self so would love for any pregnant women to do it to and not miss out on all the freebie's. If you have a sainsburys nectar card then when you sign up to there baby club you get a free box set when you buy a pack of nappie's. It's really cute but i missed out because i registered to late, so by the time i got the coupon honey wasnt that size nappie no more. x Glad to help even if i have to post it again every month when i see a BFP lol. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

better copy and past it in my note pad lol. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Thats a good idea chick!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun, me too. I need some energy for all the walking about we do! :D Glad to hear you are feeling a lot better chick :happydance::yipee:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I do believe it is so i did it earlier and got it saved for when the rest of the BFP's start flying in, FX'd very soon. x


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies I'm so tired and achy today :( def need an early night now I won't need to nurse Frankie lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Ladies I'm so tired and achy today :( def need an early night now I won't need to nurse Frankie lol xx

Sorry to hear you are feeling tired and achey hun, I hope you feel better soon :hugs: Apart from my upset tummy, and fatigue, today seems to be a day of not feeling pregnant, I can't wait for a scan to reassure me our little miracle is still snuggling in there :blush: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun the joy's of pregnancy hay, hope you feel better soon, im sure a early night will help. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, I know what you mean Natt, some days I almost have to remind myself, the sooner we see them the better ey hun xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies, I know what you mean Natt, some days I almost have to remind myself, the sooner we see them the better ey hun xx

You're welcome hun :hugs: Definetly hun, I think it will feel more real once we see our little beans on that screen! :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

I might start believing it then :haha: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I might start believing it then :haha: xx

Me too hun :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well not feeling preggy today again :( other than a bit sicky at times, sore/itchy boobs and rock hard lower belly! Oh wait maybe I do hehe x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Well not feeling preggy today again :( other than a bit sicky at times, sore/itchy boobs and rock hard lower belly! Oh wait maybe I do hehe x

Hehe those are all good signs :lol: I only have the slight tender boobs, lower abdomen that feels bruised and an upset tummy! :( x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Girlie's i wouldnt worry to much i didnt feel pregnant untill i started to show. Even after all my scan's it was so unreal that i had a baby in my belly but when i starting getting bigger, i soon felt pregnant. Then when you see the scan's were they can just about get half there body in the scan pic you know it's real & when they kick the life out of your back and rib's :D. Some people feel pregnant at different time's. You'll feel it soon. x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks hun I'm sure we will soon enough, still no scan apt so I'll be ringing them shortly to see if they've booked me in and if not I'll ask them too. FXed I'll get an apt today xx


----------



## sarahuk

Youll both be toilet diving really soon. Enjoy your food...soon eating and keeping it down will be a distant memory hehe :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks for that! Lol sicky feeling isn't too bad ATM thankfully! 

Well still no scan apt through so I ring them and it's the 25th April at 4pm :) relieved but want it to be here now! Lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome laura. x 

Sarah lol i remember that, I couldnt even keep a tea or juice down. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you for the reassurance hun, I guess we will regret ever feeling not pregnant once all the symptoms kick in properly :haha: 

Sarah - That's true hun :haha: Thank you chickadee :hugs: 

Laura - That's great news about your scan! :happydance:

I had a phonecall from the Midwife today, got my first appointment on 25th April at 10:50am :happydance: Soooo happy! :yipee: Just a brief appointment and then they will book me in for a longer appointment where they will sort me a scan out etc :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Natt :) :happydance: you got your apt through :happydance: won't be long till your counting down for your scan too :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks Natt :) :happydance: you got your apt through :happydance: won't be long till your counting down for your scan too :) xx

You're more than welcome hun :) I never recieved a letter this time but the phonecall was all worth while, I can't wait to be counting down the days until our scan :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Be countin down before you know it hunni :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Be countin down before you know it hunni :) xx

Thank you chick, hopefully it won't seem like a lifetime away :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Mine does an its only 12 days :haha: mind you I am starting to worry now :/


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Mine does an its only 12 days :haha: mind you I am starting to worry now :/

Aww bless you hun, I think everyone is the same when waiting for their scan. Why are you starting to worry chick? :(:hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Incase all is not well with jellybean, just gotta keep really busy so that it keeps my mind off it. I have no reason personally to worry, I thinks it's some of the things you read on here that people have gone through. 

I might be in need of some stats! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Incase all is not well with jellybean, just gotta keep really busy so that it keeps my mind off it. I have no reason personally to worry, I thinks it's some of the things you read on here that people have gone through.
> 
> I might be in need of some stats! Lol xx

Yeah I totally understand where you are coming from hun, it can be very worrying at times :( You read a lot of stories on here about..yeah..I won't say it. I try not to read too much into the 1st Tri section as it worries me even more. My lower abdomen is still tender so that's my que that our little miracle is still comfy in there :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Same here only the positive looking threads lol 

My bellys not sore unless I lie on it, I normally sleep on my belly but now it's my back or side. It's rock hard tho and I still get the odd cramp from time to time, just hope it's good signs xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Same here only the positive looking threads lol
> 
> My bellys not sore unless I lie on it, I normally sleep on my belly but now it's my back or side. It's rock hard tho and I still get the odd cramp from time to time, just hope it's good signs xx

Me too lol, I like reading nice reassuring stories although I do pop into threads where ladies think they are having a MC and give them some support as we all know how awful and lonely it is. 

Aww bless, I can't sleep any other way barring on my stomach! Going to have to get out of that habit soon! Not sure if it's doing our little miracle any harm or not? :( Your stomach being rock hard and getting the odd cramp is a good sign hun, it's just your uterus stretching making room for baby growing. I still get the odd cramp but I just think to myself, don't panic, it's only baby getting comfy hehe :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha you'll roll straight back over before long of you try to sleep on your stomach! :haha: 

Talking of sleep.....we've got the dog lying between us with her head on the pillows and legs stretched out rigid into my back and Simons cuddled upto her! Something's not right there lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha you'll roll straight back over before long of you try to sleep on your stomach! :haha:
> 
> Talking of sleep.....we've got the dog lying between us with her head on the pillows and legs stretched out rigid into my back and Simons cuddled upto her! Something's not right there lol

Sorry I never replied last night hun, I buggered off to bed as I was shattered! :( 

Yeah that's true :haha: Until then, I'll probably still lie on my stomach :lol: 

:rofl: That made me chuckle!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I dunno why girlie's but your not ment to sleep on your belly when pregnant but soon you wont be able to any way. :D 

You'll get used to it. I alway's used to sleep on my side but when i got big pregnant i kept sleeping on my back. x

I cant wait to see the scan pic's girlie's, NAtt let us know when you get your scan appointment :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I don't think it matters until you are a bit further gone. I'll do some research on it though. You are not meant to sleep on your back either when you are heavily pregnant :wacko: 

I will be sure to let you all know when our Scan appointment is :D Can't wait!! :happydance: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh i didnt know that, why cant you sleep on your back when heavly pregnant? maybe cause of all the backache's lol. Well hun it didnt do know harm to honey so I think it will be ok, It just did harm to my back lol. :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - It's something to do with ligaments, it's only what I read, not sure if it's 100% true or not. Supposed to sleep on your side :wacko: Lol aww bless hun :lol: x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I didnt know that. It's quite mad, I also heard your not ment to wear Fong's (Fong knicker's) or high heel's dont ask why because i dont have a clue. lol. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hmm that's strange :wacko: Defintely some research on the agenda :haha: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Incase all is not well with jellybean, just gotta keep really busy so that it keeps my mind off it. I have no reason personally to worry, I thinks it's some of the things you read on here that people have gone through.
> 
> I might be in need of some stats! Lol xx
> 
> Yeah I totally understand where you are coming from hun, it can be very worrying at times :( You read a lot of stories on here about..yeah..I won't say it. I try not to read too much into the 1st Tri section as it worries me even more. My lower abdomen is still tender so that's my que that our little miracle is still comfy in there :) xxClick to expand...

TBH, ill stay off first tri. It caused me so much stress and its just full of people that panic about everything :) You are both growing perfectly fine little babies...all will be well! Enjoy the pregnancies lovelies...no need to worry about anything! x


----------



## sarahuk

Thongs are just clothes...they wont cause any issues :D High heels should be avoided because of the ability to fall over, and plus youve got enough back ache that you dont want to add heel aches to it too lol.

As for the sleeping, i think i read that youre meant to sleep on your left side as it increases the blood flow to baby and doesnt restrict it.

Maternity pillows are going to be your friends :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Yeah I try my best to limit the amount of time I spend reading the 1st Tri threads because of that reason..lol! I think I'm doing better this time round though as at this point last time, I was having cramps and spotting, not had any of that yet, apart from the odd cramps every now and then but that's normal :D 

Uh oh, I have got some heels for my birthday! Actually, they are platforms :dohh: 

I also heard that sleeping on your left side is the best, I sleep either on my tummy or on my left side although I do switch from left to right throughout the night, hmm..I need to get used to changing the way I sleep! :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I only go on there when I'm bored lol pretty bad really! :blush: 

Feel more positive about it today :) had a lovely day out just shattered now! I came back home, put my pjs on and got back into bed :haha: managed to get some mat jeans today :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad you feel more positive today and yay for Mat jeans! :happydance: Nothing wrong with PJ's and back to bed, need all the rest you can get at the moment! :D xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I hated the first tri forum! It's such a scary place! 2nd tri is so much more relaxed!


----------



## Excalibur

AngelofTroy said:


> I hated the first tri forum! It's such a scary place! 2nd tri is so much more relaxed!

Hiya hun. Welcome to the thread :hugs::hi: 

Yeah the 1st Tri is all worry etc. Can't wait to reach 2nd Tri :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Natt I slept for about 2nd half hours again lol woke up and my chests not good tho, asthma's playing up :( 

Hi Angel, glad to hear 2nd tri is much more relaxed, can't wait to be over there! 

Just had big cuddles with Frankie, she's loads better and didn't wanna go back in her viv lol but considering she pood on me I thought it was about time she did :haha: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun. Oh dear, sorry to hear your Asthma is not too good, hope you feel better soon chick :hugs: 

Aww bless, how rude of Frankie having a poo on you :haha: Glad to hear she's feeling much better though, that's great news! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Excalibur

I got 3+ on my Digi this morning :happydance: Soooooo happy! :yipee:


----------



## Laura2806

Asthmas still playing up today :( think it could be from cleaning the lizzies out this morning tho! 

Thanks hun I'm dead pleased she's better, we lost her friend at Christmas and I thought I was gonna loose Frankie too :( but she's all good now :) 

Well done chick :) dead chuffed for you :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry to hear your Asthma is still playing up hun :( Must be awful! Yeah it could quite possibly from cleaning your lizard out. 

Aww bless, sorry to hear you lost your other lizard. R.I.P :) She's a fighter hehe :D 

Thank you hunni, was so pleased when the 3+ popped up, make it feel so much more real when you read the words Pregnant :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Such an amazing feeling isn't it :) 

I was hoping a shower would help but it hasn't :( grrrrr lol FXed it'll pass soon xx


It was a complete shock to loose riff-raff :( they're such cute lizzies too! Frankie hasn't got a tail so is classed as a frog butt cause her butt looks like a frog :haha: when she hatched and was picked up to be moved to another tank she shed her tail in defence so consequently had no tail bless her! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Yeah I try my best to limit the amount of time I spend reading the 1st Tri threads because of that reason..lol! I think I'm doing better this time round though as at this point last time, I was having cramps and spotting, not had any of that yet, apart from the odd cramps every now and then but that's normal :D
> 
> Uh oh, I have got some heels for my birthday! Actually, they are platforms :dohh:
> 
> I also heard that sleeping on your left side is the best, I sleep either on my tummy or on my left side although I do switch from left to right throughout the night, hmm..I need to get used to changing the way I sleep! :haha: xx

Yup you do..YLM will not be happy if mommy is sleeping on him!

Awww hugs hun. Its hard when youve been through a trauma and go on to the next pregnancy. Its natural for the old concerns and worries to surface.

HOWEVER....the most important thing to remember is that was that pregnancy. This is this. Every pregnancy is different, and this one has no reason to follow the same route as the last one did! 

I know its hard. Ive been there too. When they told me i went from a 1% chance of ectopics to now having a 20% it felt like id be forever worried. But like the doc said to me just a few months ago...each pregnancy we have is a completely new set of rules. We cant think or worry about the same things happening...no reason to assume that. YLM is going to be totally fine! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I only go on there when I'm bored lol pretty bad really! :blush:
> 
> Feel more positive about it today :) had a lovely day out just shattered now! I came back home, put my pjs on and got back into bed :haha: managed to get some mat jeans today :thumbup:

You should wear those jeans now for every bump picture you do so you can see the progression!

Talking of which....tomorrow is 8wks...we due for a new pic :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> I got 3+ on my Digi this morning :happydance: Soooooo happy! :yipee:

Awww thats fantastic honey! x


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo that's true lol I might do that! I thought that this morning lol time for another pic to or row! Can't believe I'm 8weeks pregnant tomorrow!!!! Means I'll get to see jellybean at around 9+3! Can't wait now! Today I'm excited about it. Lol I woke up and thought 10more sleeps!!!! 

Can't wait for you to join us too Sarah!! I wanna see your bump grow too!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It sure is hun. I rang into the bedroom to show OH and he had a nice big smile on his face, bless him :D Hope it passes for you soon hun, must be awful feeling crappy and not being able to enjoy your Pregnancy as much as you should be doing! :hugs:

Aww poor Riff-Raff :hugs: Frankie the Frog? :shock::blush: Bless xx 

Sarah - We can't have that now can we. :blush: 

Aww thank you hun :hugs: I have actually been quite positive this time round, I thought I would be a nervous wreck but this Pregnancy feels a lot better! That's exactly what I was advising other ladies before I got my BFP, as they were worried, I advised them that no pregnancy was the same, I couldn't tell them to think positive and me be a nervous wreck :haha::thumbup:

I can feel your Rainbow Baby on it's way soon then you can join us :dance: xx 

Sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless ya :) 

Yep lol Frankie the frog butt :) but also riff-raff and Frankie from the rocky horror picture show lol 

Glad to hear your feeling good about it hunni, PMA goes along way! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, I don't think I have ever seen the Rocky Horror Picture Show :blush:

Thank you hun, it sure does! :D I'm sooo excited! :dance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I love it lol seen the stage show twice aswell :) 

I stil exhausted, like I've hardly slept, maybe that because of the constant baby dreams lol


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Wow very nice :D 

Aww bless, it's awful not being able to get a full nights sleep isn't it? I keep getting up in the middle of the night to use the toilet.. :( xx

6 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 6 weeks!!!

Happy 8 weeks!!!

My happy of the day...happy sexy new urban coloured combat trousers for matt that im going to rip off him in a horny rage later on day...WOOHOOO!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao!!! Sarah you do make me laugh!! 

I have no sex drive at all ATM!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hunni and sorry but your comment made me :rofl:!!!! :D xx 

Laura - Me neither! Have done it twice since finding out we were Pregnant but pfft, no more yet I don't think :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

We're down to about once a week lol our poor oh's ey!! Lol

Sooooo tired again! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, it's not even once a week for us :blush: It's as and when I feel like it :dohh: Early night for someone I think? :hugs: xx

I don't feel Pregnant today, the "bruised" feeling on my lower abdomen has disappeared :wacko:

Although I keep getting fluttery feelings down there :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and Natt mines just fat too!! Lol bloated fat at that! I've got an app on my phone that tracks your pregnancy and it tells me my uterus is the size of a grapefruit now! Lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

Def an early night! Lol

I'm sure alls good chick, my cramps came and went in stages like my uterus was stretching for a day or 2 then resting lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yours actually looks like a little bump is forming :D Wow! The size of a grapefruit? No wonder Pregnant ladies get bloated! :shock: 

I was shattered yesterday, was in bed for 10pm, I did want to go at 4pm but figured it was too early :haha: 

I hope so hun, it's awful when you feel something and then all of a sudden it disappears! Just waiting for it to come and hit me with a vengeance now :rofl: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I hope it Turns into proper bumpage soon :) 

I know the feeling lol didn't have my nap yesterday :haha: didn't sleep well neither 

Haha FXed we won't get it too bad! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It will do eventually hun :D 

Aww bless, hopefully you'll sleep better tonight :thumbup: I hope I do as I'm at the dentist in the morning for a tooth extracted. Not looking forward to it! :cry: 

Fingers crossed we won't :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, I don't envy you! Mind you tooth extracted or work?!? Hmmmmm lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, I don't envy you! Mind you tooth extracted or work?!? Hmmmmm lol xx

You're welcome hun. I think I would rather work to be honest :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Not at my place! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Not at my place! Lol xx

Aww why is that chick? :shock: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I hate my job. Can't wait to get out of there. Get treated like absolutle shit! Since I told them about jellybean it's the nicest they've ever been to me! 

Not long till I'm out of there! :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I hate my job. Can't wait to get out of there. Get treated like absolutle shit! Since I told them about jellybean it's the nicest they've ever been to me!
> 
> Not long till I'm out of there! :happydance: xx

Omg, work should be a friendly environment, I wonder why they treat people like shit? :wacko: Pfft, I would ignore them as they only want to know you now as your Pregnant :growlmad: 

Yay! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I just keep thinking your paying for my house and baby :) :haha: 

They're like it to everyone, the staff turnover is unreal! Not long left :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Well yeah, that's true hun :haha: 

Omg, that's shocking to be honest! I would look for another job and then when I found one, tell them where to shove it :rofl: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That was my plan once we get the house but I might aswell stick it out now, only 6minths left max :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Morning ladies!

How are we all? 

Natt I hope the extraction goes well today and your not in too much pain afterwards. Let us know how you get on hun. 

Jess I'm glad you can go out now chick, get some fresh air, mind you it's pissin it down here today! 
Well I knew that our next door but one neighbours daughter was expecting again, turns out she's due 26th October which is the date the docs gave me! FXed it's not the same now lol We grew up with Nicole but don't speak to her parents anymore loooong story! She already has twins so was relieved to find out she's only cooking one! Seeing her pic makes me even more excited to see ours :happydance: only 8more sleeps :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol thank's laura, i was happy to but it's pissing down over her to, now i dunno what will happen lol. x

Awww hun well it dont matter as long as you and OH are happy and baby is well had has a H&H 9 month's right. x

lol you make me laugh happy to no she's only cooking up one. hehe x


----------



## Laura2806

It's nice here now, can't enjoy it while at work tho :( 

Yh that's true :) can't wait! Need to call the midwife actually to book my next apt with her! 

Sooooo hungry lately!! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well it turns out I can't eat enough plums ATM!! Lovin um! Lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww lol craving's Hay. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Very true hun, 6 months isn't long at all. Thank you hun, the Extraction went well thank you chick, was difficult to remove the tooth though, was a lot of pushing and pulling involved and my dentist seemed to struggle but she got there in the end. It's quite sore at the moment but I have some paracetomol to ease the pain. It was one of my back teeth so the root was massive! I didn't see it but OH did, she wants to monitor my teeth for a while seeing as I'm pregnant, I need some fillings and she also wants to spend a couple of sessions cleaning my teeth, I think she meant polishing them etc :) Yay! 8 more sleeps! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess - yep lol

Glad it went well Natt, it's good that she wants to up your care :thumbup: I really need to book in for a check up, been a couple of years since I went :blush: 

Booked my next midwife apt for the 24th May :) 

Sooooo can't wait for next weds!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: It's giving me a bit of grief right now, hope it's less painful tomorrow :( I'm really glad she wants to up my care to be honest, none of my other Dentists have been this caring! Better get yourself an appointment lady, healthy gums and teeth are essential throughout pregnancy :haha:

Yay for your next Midwife appointment and roll on next Wednesday :happydance::yipee: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'll give um a ring tomorrow on my lunch :thumbup: 

Might book in for the day of the scan if they can get me in, might help time pass then lol 

I wish it here now and one more sleep!!! 

Have you got one of those wheat things that you heat in the microwave? If so try putting that on the side of your face, supposed to be good for tooth ache :thumbup: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hope they give you an appointment soon hun :D 

Now that is a good idea! I never thought of that lol. 

I know the feeling hun, I'm like that and it's only a brief Midwife appointment! 

We haven't got any of those hun, just got some tissue thing to put on it to bite down on if it starts bleeding again and had to get some paracetomol. It's awful! Glad I don't need anymore tooth extractions :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick :thumbup: 

Not long till your apt now :happydance: 

FXed it eases off sonn and doesn't give you too much grief! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun.

Yay! I can't wait :happydance: 

Thank you chick, it's not too bad at the moment as I had some paracetomol. Suffering from heartburn now aswell :( Bedtime soon I think, I'm shattered :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Good that the pain has eased, not so about the heartburn :hugs: 

Aww get plenty of rest hun, simon's at football tonight and it's like I can't sleep without him being here :( xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Good that the pain has eased, not so about the heartburn :hugs:
> 
> Aww get plenty of rest hun, simon's at football tonight and it's like I can't sleep without him being here :( xx

My mouth is so sore today! :( 

Aww I know the feeling hun, the bed just feels so cold and empty without them there :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

:( FXed it's just as its healing. Have you had some more paracetamol? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lmao!!! Sarah you do make me laugh!!
> 
> I have no sex drive at all ATM!! Xx

yup...ripped em off. And im now going to say that IF by some miracle..this was the month...im blaming it on the pants! xx

Hope you ladies are all well?

Your sex drive will come back with a passion im betting  x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha def blame the pants!! 

Good thanks hun just knackered! Only managing to eat what I fancy again too :( nevermind tho lol

I don't actually mind not have a sex drive lmao 

How's you? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Good that the pain has eased, not so about the heartburn :hugs:
> 
> Aww get plenty of rest hun, simon's at football tonight and it's like I can't sleep without him being here :( xx
> 
> My mouth is so sore today! :(
> 
> Aww I know the feeling hun, the bed just feels so cold and empty without them there :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Im like that. Even when matt gets up in the mornings before me...be buggered if i can fall back asleep :(


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha def blame the pants!!
> 
> Good thanks hun just knackered! Only managing to eat what I fancy again too :( nevermind tho lol
> 
> I don't actually mind not have a sex drive lmao
> 
> How's you? Xx

Im good thanks honey! Dont know yet if i OVd tho...le-sigh!

I reckon as well we get to the point where we have so much sex to make baby that when baby comes we need a holiday lol!

Cant believe its time for scan soon...cant wait to see bubba!! EXCITING!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Natt wheres your 6wk piccie?!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hun FXed you did ov, when's your next bloods? 

I'm sooooooooo excited!! Was nervous before but that's passed and now I can't wait! 7 more sleeps!! Lol 

Def in need of a rest lol plus I'm in bed before Simon so that makes it hard lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/95c8b6a7.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, I bet you can not wait. Enjoy the moment even have a little cry if you want to. It's a very special moment. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Ill have a massive cry lol hopefully a cry of reliefs as we see jellybean's little heart beating away :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad your results are good jess, FXed for that BFP so no need to go see a specialist :) xx


----------



## teenah99

Ok...I didn't know about this new thread so I've been posting in "we're all in this together" with luke warm responses...OOooops.

Status update:

So I discovered that I was bleeding a bit yesterday, got freaked, went to the Urgent Care Center (I am a military spouse so I have to jump thru hoops to get decent care and to get OB/GYN care). The experience was horrible. I wont elaborate, but I will say that I hate military hospitals. I am indeed pregnant, my HCG serum level was 78.10 (not high, but it's still early). The stupid military hospital didn't address the bleeding so I demanded to be referred to a REAL OB/GYN practice. Thankfully, after many tears a woman helped set things up with my referral and authorization (again military hospital hoops). I got a call from the nurse at the OB/GYN that I choose and she was suuuuuuuper nice and supportive, she talked to the doctor and then called me back to setup an appt for today at 9:15 am. I went and it was GREAT, my doctor is AMAZING! I don't have any "active bleeding" just a bit of "old blood", I don't have any pain in my tummy when he pressed down, and I also didn't have pain when he manually probed me. Which is good, bc it sorta rules out an ectopic (but it's still so early, damn us TTCers who tracked our systems! we find out early and it requires patience). I gave more blood to check if my Hcg LEVELS are doubling...it's better to do it in two day increments, but my doctor says that we should see some change with this draw. I was instructed to call him in the morning. Also, my first ultrasound to hear my bean's heart beat is May 2nd. YAY!!!

I AM SO HAPPY 
 
I'm 4 weeks 2 days!


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah Hun in so glad everything is ok an you got a great doc, so much more relaxing when you know things are going ok :happydance: 

Woohoo May 2nd isn't too far away! Awww I really am happy for you hun and good to have you here xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I have been taking Paracetomol as and when I need it hun. It's not too bad the moment as I had some paracetomol not so long ago. Yay! 7 more sleeps! :happydance::yipee: xx

Sarah - You have to blame it on something hun, can't blame yourself :haha: I'm not too bad thank you, just tired again, went Bowling today with OH and a lovely lady and her partner that I met from here :D I lost both games, didn't even reach 100! :growlmad: Going again for my birthday next week so hopefully I will win! Fingers crossed you did Ov hun and baby is in working progress :hugs: I don't really have much of a bump hun, it's fat :blush: How are you chickadee? xx

Teenah - Glad to have you here hun :hugs: Really glad to hear everything is ok and woohoo for may 2nd :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then hun :) soooooo excited! Hehe

Glad you had a good day :thumbup: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's good then hun :) soooooo excited! Hehe
> 
> Glad you had a good day :thumbup: xx

I bet hun :D 

Thank you chick, I wanted to watch "Peter Andre - My Life" tonight but I'm so tired! Might head to bed soon :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

I know the feeling :hugs: I'm in bed already lol makes it easier if I do fall asleep then lol oh hasn't gotta try and wake me up :haha: never an easy challenge!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm off to bed now ladies, I'm absolutely shattered! My eyes are so heavy! Speak to you all soon. Night night, sweet dreams :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I know the feeling :hugs: I'm in bed already lol makes it easier if I do fall asleep then lol oh hasn't gotta try and wake me up :haha: never an easy challenge!! Xx

Aww bless hun :hugs: It sure does take it out of you doesn't it? xx


----------



## Laura2806

It does indeed! Have a good nights sleep xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's, 

Got some great new's that my sister aint leaving and going back to liverpool she's staying in london, so im glad ill be here for when my little niece or nethew is born and to see my niece's and nethew grow up :D:D:D x x x Best news all day. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo :happydance: dead chuffed for you hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, I didn't sleep overly well to be honest, my mouth is so sore and I kept waking up to use the bathroom! :( xx

Jess - That's brilliant news! So pleased for you hun :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hun hows your mouth feeling now? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww hun hows your mouth feeling now? Xx

It's not too bad at the moment, thank you hun. I keep stocking my body up on Paracetomol. I hope it's not doing any damage..xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then, I'm sure paracetamol is absoluty fine hun :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, I hope so, I'm only taking it as and when I need it so, should be ok. Ooo I keep getting a little butterfly sensation in my tummy :shock: xx


----------



## teenah99

4+3 weeks preggers!

My first HCG test taken on Tuesday was 78.10, and the one taken yesterday was 119! My Doctor is happy with it, in light of the light bleeding. My baby is growing! :) 

Symptoms:

Gagged while brushing teeth (never happens) 
BLOATED
larger than normal sore nipples
Nauseous during car ride, and after eating a protein bar
Tired
SUPER EMOTIONAL LAST NIGHT!

How are you all doing?

What are your symptoms?! Has it sunk in that you're preggers yet?!


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Yay for your HCG levels rising nicely :D I don't really have any symptoms at the moment, main one is being tired all the time and an increased appetite. I don't think it has sunk in yet that I'm pregnant :cloud9:

How are you? xx


----------



## teenah99

Excalibur said:


> Teenah - Yay for your HCG levels rising nicely :D I don't really have any symptoms at the moment, main one is being tired all the time and an increased appetite. I don't think it has sunk in yet that I'm pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> How are you? xx

I'm really good, but really stressed. This is so surreal!


----------



## Excalibur

teenah99 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Teenah - Yay for your HCG levels rising nicely :D I don't really have any symptoms at the moment, main one is being tired all the time and an increased appetite. I don't think it has sunk in yet that I'm pregnant :cloud9:
> 
> How are you? xx
> 
> I'm really good, but really stressed. This is so surreal!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear hun. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww hun FXed you did ov, when's your next bloods?
> 
> I'm sooooooooo excited!! Was nervous before but that's passed and now I can't wait! 7 more sleeps!! Lol
> 
> Def in need of a rest lol plus I'm in bed before Simon so that makes it hard lol xx

Well youre entitled to a break lol :D

I think im due to ov actually. First real pos at cd16...very unusual! Hoping to get a temp rise in the next few days and that i can come join you ladies before the specialist ref comes through! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/95c8b6a7.jpg

Awwww hehehe...someones excited!! :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Ok...I didn't know about this new thread so I've been posting in "we're all in this together" with luke warm responses...OOooops.
> 
> Status update:
> 
> So I discovered that I was bleeding a bit yesterday, got freaked, went to the Urgent Care Center (I am a military spouse so I have to jump thru hoops to get decent care and to get OB/GYN care). The experience was horrible. I wont elaborate, but I will say that I hate military hospitals. I am indeed pregnant, my HCG serum level was 78.10 (not high, but it's still early). The stupid military hospital didn't address the bleeding so I demanded to be referred to a REAL OB/GYN practice. Thankfully, after many tears a woman helped set things up with my referral and authorization (again military hospital hoops). I got a call from the nurse at the OB/GYN that I choose and she was suuuuuuuper nice and supportive, she talked to the doctor and then called me back to setup an appt for today at 9:15 am. I went and it was GREAT, my doctor is AMAZING! I don't have any "active bleeding" just a bit of "old blood", I don't have any pain in my tummy when he pressed down, and I also didn't have pain when he manually probed me. Which is good, bc it sorta rules out an ectopic (but it's still so early, damn us TTCers who tracked our systems! we find out early and it requires patience). I gave more blood to check if my Hcg LEVELS are doubling...it's better to do it in two day increments, but my doctor says that we should see some change with this draw. I was instructed to call him in the morning. Also, my first ultrasound to hear my bean's heart beat is May 2nd. YAY!!!
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY
> 
> I'm 4 weeks 2 days!

Noo wasnt like that Teenah...just wasnt sure if you knew about this thread since you probably didnt want to read through a zillion pages between visits back to bnb!

Glad to hear that everything is fine. Bleeding is actually not as uncommon as people think :) Yay for may2! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - I have been taking Paracetomol as and when I need it hun. It's not too bad the moment as I had some paracetomol not so long ago. Yay! 7 more sleeps! :happydance::yipee: xx
> 
> Sarah - You have to blame it on something hun, can't blame yourself :haha: I'm not too bad thank you, just tired again, went Bowling today with OH and a lovely lady and her partner that I met from here :D I lost both games, didn't even reach 100! :growlmad: Going again for my birthday next week so hopefully I will win! Fingers crossed you did Ov hun and baby is in working progress :hugs: I don't really have much of a bump hun, it's fat :blush: How are you chickadee? xx
> 
> Teenah - Glad to have you here hun :hugs: Really glad to hear everything is ok and woohoo for may 2nd :happydance: xx

Oh im great today thanks honey...nothing can ruin my mood today!! Off to piccies tonight too...haopy day all round!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello girlie's,
> 
> Got some great new's that my sister aint leaving and going back to liverpool she's staying in london, so im glad ill be here for when my little niece or nethew is born and to see my niece's and nethew grow up :D:D:D x x x Best news all day. x x x

Fantastic news!!


----------



## teenah99

sarahuk said:


> teenah99 said:
> 
> 
> Ok...I didn't know about this new thread so I've been posting in "we're all in this together" with luke warm responses...OOooops.
> 
> Status update:
> 
> So I discovered that I was bleeding a bit yesterday, got freaked, went to the Urgent Care Center (I am a military spouse so I have to jump thru hoops to get decent care and to get OB/GYN care). The experience was horrible. I wont elaborate, but I will say that I hate military hospitals. I am indeed pregnant, my HCG serum level was 78.10 (not high, but it's still early). The stupid military hospital didn't address the bleeding so I demanded to be referred to a REAL OB/GYN practice. Thankfully, after many tears a woman helped set things up with my referral and authorization (again military hospital hoops). I got a call from the nurse at the OB/GYN that I choose and she was suuuuuuuper nice and supportive, she talked to the doctor and then called me back to setup an appt for today at 9:15 am. I went and it was GREAT, my doctor is AMAZING! I don't have any "active bleeding" just a bit of "old blood", I don't have any pain in my tummy when he pressed down, and I also didn't have pain when he manually probed me. Which is good, bc it sorta rules out an ectopic (but it's still so early, damn us TTCers who tracked our systems! we find out early and it requires patience). I gave more blood to check if my Hcg LEVELS are doubling...it's better to do it in two day increments, but my doctor says that we should see some change with this draw. I was instructed to call him in the morning. Also, my first ultrasound to hear my bean's heart beat is May 2nd. YAY!!!
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY
> 
> I'm 4 weeks 2 days!
> 
> Noo wasnt like that Teenah...just wasnt sure if you knew about this thread since you probably didnt want to read through a zillion pages between visits back to bnb!
> 
> Glad to hear that everything is fine. Bleeding is actually not as uncommon as people think :) Yay for may2! xxClick to expand...


Ahhh Sarah, didn't mean it in a bad way, your post about this thread helped a ton! LoL. I'm hoping that you will join us ASAP. Me, you and Laura began talk first remember!!!! I love our little group!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Thank you hun, I hope so, I'm only taking it as and when I need it so, should be ok. Ooo I keep getting a little butterfly sensation in my tummy :shock: xx

PAra is fine in pregnancy :)


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> 4+3 weeks preggers!
> 
> My first HCG test taken on Tuesday was 78.10, and the one taken yesterday was 119! My Doctor is happy with it, in light of the light bleeding. My baby is growing! :)
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> Gagged while brushing teeth (never happens)
> BLOATED
> larger than normal sore nipples
> Nauseous during car ride, and after eating a protein bar
> Tired
> SUPER EMOTIONAL LAST NIGHT!
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> What are your symptoms?! Has it sunk in that you're preggers yet?!

Aww great news!!!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teenah99 said:
> 
> 
> Ok...I didn't know about this new thread so I've been posting in "we're all in this together" with luke warm responses...OOooops.
> 
> Status update:
> 
> So I discovered that I was bleeding a bit yesterday, got freaked, went to the Urgent Care Center (I am a military spouse so I have to jump thru hoops to get decent care and to get OB/GYN care). The experience was horrible. I wont elaborate, but I will say that I hate military hospitals. I am indeed pregnant, my HCG serum level was 78.10 (not high, but it's still early). The stupid military hospital didn't address the bleeding so I demanded to be referred to a REAL OB/GYN practice. Thankfully, after many tears a woman helped set things up with my referral and authorization (again military hospital hoops). I got a call from the nurse at the OB/GYN that I choose and she was suuuuuuuper nice and supportive, she talked to the doctor and then called me back to setup an appt for today at 9:15 am. I went and it was GREAT, my doctor is AMAZING! I don't have any "active bleeding" just a bit of "old blood", I don't have any pain in my tummy when he pressed down, and I also didn't have pain when he manually probed me. Which is good, bc it sorta rules out an ectopic (but it's still so early, damn us TTCers who tracked our systems! we find out early and it requires patience). I gave more blood to check if my Hcg LEVELS are doubling...it's better to do it in two day increments, but my doctor says that we should see some change with this draw. I was instructed to call him in the morning. Also, my first ultrasound to hear my bean's heart beat is May 2nd. YAY!!!
> 
> I AM SO HAPPY
> 
> I'm 4 weeks 2 days!
> 
> Noo wasnt like that Teenah...just wasnt sure if you knew about this thread since you probably didnt want to read through a zillion pages between visits back to bnb!
> 
> Glad to hear that everything is fine. Bleeding is actually not as uncommon as people think :) Yay for may2! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhh Sarah, didn't mean it in a bad way, your post about this thread helped a ton! LoL. I'm hoping that you will join us ASAP. Me, you and Laura began talk first remember!!!! I love our little group!Click to expand...

I cant wait either honey! For now im happy you guys dont mind me being the resident stalker lol :D Yeah feels like forever ago doesnt it!!


----------



## Laura2806

It was forever ago lol well 4-5months! 

You'll get that BFP in 11days time! ;) 

Teenah not having major symptoms, mostly the same as yours :) its kinda sinking in very slowly, don't think it will till next wed at the scan lol 

Glad to see you happy Sarah :) xxx


----------



## teenah99

Question:

How are you calculating your due date and gestation age (weeks)? LMP or O date?

If I use LMP I am 4w6d sooo 5 weeks tomorrow.

If I use O date I am 4w3d...

:dohh:


----------



## sarahuk

Its calculated from your LMP but that obviously can change if u have a long time till ov etc...so until your proper scans u wont know for sure :)


----------



## Laura2806

Haha from LMP I'm 12wks plus! But I highly doubt I am lol hence going from ov for me until scan next wed!!! :))


----------



## Laura2806

:sick: I just came the closest ever to chucking up while brushing my teeth :(


----------



## Laura2806

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/0e124370.jpg:happydance:


----------



## teenah99

Since I ovulated pretty normally this last cycle, I am choosing to go with LMP. Soooo..

5 weeks today! My baby is as big as an orange seed!

Symptoms:

Wave of nausea in morning meeting
BLOATING from Hell
*TMI ALERT* Lots of BMs
Gassy
Easily annoyed


Overall, today I feel pretty good. Not too tired...YET. By the time I get home I am pooped though! I actually don't feel preggers today. I keep forgetting that I am. I get little twinges here and there in my tummy, but nothing too painful.

I love my baby so!

How are you girls?


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo! Yay for orange seed :) 

It's weird isn't it cause you don't feel preggers but until you breakdown the symptoms and boom you realise you are lol

Not too bad ta hun, feeling a bit sicky and bloated but overall ok :thumbup: 

Changed £20 note for £20 coins for the scan pics on weds! That's 2 for us and one each for our folks, gonna scan them into the iMac and print copies if anyone else wants one, I might buy one for my nan tho :) I just wanna see that heartbeat now!! So glad I don't have to wait another 4weeks! I'd go mental lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Glad you are fine and dandy chick, hope you had a lovely time at the pictures last night :hugs: Woop woop for your Positive OPK! You will be joining us in no time :happydance: xx

Laura - Eeekk, sorry to hear you nearly threw up whilst brushing your teeth hun :hugs: Aww that's lovely about the scan pics, how much are they? Something I have never actually looked up :blush: xx

Teenah - I'm not too bad thank you, just sooo tired! :( How are you? xx


----------



## Laura2806

£5 each at the hospital we've chose, but only £3 at another one near us! You need to take pound coins to put into a machine to get tokens to get your pics! Why you can't just hand over a fiver I don't know :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> £5 each at the hospital we've chose, but only £3 at another one near us! You need to take pound coins to put into a machine to get tokens to get your pics! Why you can't just hand over a fiver I don't know :haha:

Ooo, how do you find out how much they are hun? Then we can get the tickets before we go into the scan room :haha::blush: Yeah it would be easier to just hand over £5 wouldn't it? :rofl: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wooow laura £5.00 pound for 1 scan pic that's alot i only paid £2 and they always gave me some free or told me to put my tickets in my purse for next time and gave them all to me for free. :D but its worth it to have pics of baby. :D x

Natt cant wait for you to get scan app. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, I can't wait either :D x


----------



## Laura2806

It said on my letter that came through with my appointment, the ony way really would be to ask around friends who've got children and might know :) 

Tis expensive but very worth it :) I can't wait! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha from LMP I'm 12wks plus! But I highly doubt I am lol hence going from ov for me until scan next wed!!! :))

Yup its hard really since they expect everyone to have the same 28 day cycle!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Woohoo! Yay for orange seed :)
> 
> It's weird isn't it cause you don't feel preggers but until you breakdown the symptoms and boom you realise you are lol
> 
> Not too bad ta hun, feeling a bit sicky and bloated but overall ok :thumbup:
> 
> Changed £20 note for £20 coins for the scan pics on weds! That's 2 for us and one each for our folks, gonna scan them into the iMac and print copies if anyone else wants one, I might buy one for my nan tho :) I just wanna see that heartbeat now!! So glad I don't have to wait another 4weeks! I'd go mental lol xxx

How much do they charge for a scan pic?! jesus!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Glad you are fine and dandy chick, hope you had a lovely time at the pictures last night :hugs: Woop woop for your Positive OPK! You will be joining us in no time :happydance: xx
> 
> Laura - Eeekk, sorry to hear you nearly threw up whilst brushing your teeth hun :hugs: Aww that's lovely about the scan pics, how much are they? Something I have never actually looked up :blush: xx
> 
> Teenah - I'm not too bad thank you, just sooo tired! :( How are you? xx

Battleship was actualy a really good movie..helped that there was some serious eye candy in it! lol! Im a sucker for men in uniform. Matt dfinds it funny..he said to me in the cinema that he thinks his army pants are going to make me pregnant lol!


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao! Get those army pants on him........then straight back off!! :haha: 

Well ladies I never thought of see the day I'd choose rice over a cake! Jellybean isn't a huge sweet fan :nope:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yep hun defo worth it, Aww hun baby not wanting sweetie's. Baby's wants the healthy option lol. rice. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Not always the healthy option lol it was a massive Chinese last night and left overs :hehe:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol well if that's what ya fancy the eat it. When i got pregnant with honey all i ever ate at first was chinese chip's with chinese curry sause. yum. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - When I get a scan appointment, I'll ring the Scan department and ask them how much they are :) Oh definetly worth it! 3 more sleeps for us both! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's what the midwife told me lol as long as your eating it doesn't really matter ;) 

Morning Natt, you might get a letter with yours too, the appointment was on an appointment card and it comes with just a general letter and a couple of booklets. Can't wait to know when scan will be! I know right 3more sleeps!!!!! For once I don't mind the weekend going quick lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Tell Matt to get his Army Pants on!!!!! :haha: xx

Laura - Morning hun :hugs: Ooo I hope so! Can't wait for a scan date! :happydance: Aww bless hun, 3 more sleeps :yipee::happydance::dance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Tis exciting muchly :) can't believe how quickly it's gone! 

You should get it in the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sure is exciting! :yipee: It's flying isn't it? 7 weeks tomorrow for me! Eeekk!! 

Woop woop! I hope so hun :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I know I can't believe I'm 9wks tomorrow too! Almost 5wks since I found out, just goes to show they'll be here before we know it! 

Just really need too see that heartbeat now!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I know I can't believe I'm 9wks tomorrow too! Almost 5wks since I found out, just goes to show they'll be here before we know it!
> 
> Just really need too see that heartbeat now!! Xx

Wow! Time sure does fly when you're having fun doesn't it? :shock: They will soon be here at this rate hehe. 

You will see little Jellybeans heartbeat on Wednesday chick, woop woop! 3 more sleeps! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Eeeeek!! It's all I can think about ATM, kinda driving me mad cause I'm going over and over it again


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww hun, it will soon be here :D I have Wednesday and Thursday to arrive, don't know which one I'm more excited about :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I bet you don't hun :) 2very good days coming your way this week :thumbup:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sure are hun :happydance: 2 more sleeps for us both! :yipee: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

girlie's im so happy for ya both, and got my fx'd it's good news for both of ya. x x x Cant wait to see scan pic laura and natt cant wait for you to get a scan app. x x x :D x


----------



## Laura2806

2more sleeps :happydance:

Thanks jess me neither I'll be a wreck Wednesday lol gonna be the longest day ever!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Omg!! Just read a thread from someone who ave birth 4weeks ago, well had a c-sec and is TTC again, personally I think this is madness but each to their own I guess!


----------



## teenah99

5+3 WEEKS!!

Symptoms:

1/2 my normal (large) appetite - baby likes healthy soups with kale, beans, and tomatoes - really not too into food. I have NEVER only eaten half of a sandwich...yet, I find that I consistantly leave half of my food on my plate. 

BLOATED

Sore nipples (not bad)

Having trouble sleeping on my tummy. It doesn't hurt, but it's annoying, probably from the bloating!

Tired

A bit nauseous today, but I haven't puked yet.

LOTS of BMs (TMI)

VIVID DREAMS - SOOOO REAL.

I'm so excited to have my little bean. I can't wait for my baby to be here.

On the topic of exercise:

I have been walking on a treadmill for 30 mins a day and doing super light weight training on my arms only. What are you doing to stay fit?


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, I can't wait either :) xx

Laura - Aww hun, you'll be fine chick :happydance: Omg! 4 weeks after birth? I don't think I could ever do that! She will probably get caught quite quick aswell.. :shock: xx

Teenah - I'm not really doing anything to keep fit to be honest, then again, we do a lot of walking so I guess that's my exercise? :haha: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Sure is exciting! :yipee: It's flying isn't it? 7 weeks tomorrow for me! Eeekk!!
> 
> Woop woop! I hope so hun :happydance: xx

Happy 7 weeks YLM!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I know I can't believe I'm 9wks tomorrow too! Almost 5wks since I found out, just goes to show they'll be here before we know it!
> 
> Just really need too see that heartbeat now!! Xx

Happy 9 weeks ~Jellybean! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

HAppy tomorrow birthday to meeeee....SArahbean! :D HAHA sorry...couldnt resist!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha nice one! 

Good update there teenah :thumbup: same here is not exercise :blush:


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs: Happy Birthday for tomorrow chickadee, hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten! I'll say it now just incase I don't speak to you tomorrow :hugs: xxx

Laura - Happy 9 weeks chick :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks :) Happy 7weeks :) 

Good idea Natt I'll do the same! :haha: 

Happy birthday Sarah have a lovely day you deserve it! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you chick :D Hehe why not, we can say it again tomorrow aswell, just incase Sarah wasn't around to read it then :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That sounds like a plan :thumbup: hehe


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs: Happy Birthday for tomorrow chickadee, hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt rotten! I'll say it now just incase I don't speak to you tomorrow :hugs: xxx
> 
> Laura - Happy 9 weeks chick :happydance: xxx

ty honey! Im hoping I get spoiled rotten with conception lolk :d I expected to be 7dpo tomorrow but now it looks like i might...MIGHT...drop an egg instead...crossing fingers and toes that eggy held on for celebration day!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks :) Happy 7weeks :)
> 
> Good idea Natt I'll do the same! :haha:
> 
> Happy birthday Sarah have a lovely day you deserve it! Xxx

Thanks honey!

And...I just realised...how exciting it will be to come home because by the time im back...youll have your scan and hopefully have uploaded a piccie!! EEEEK!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha sexy time for Sarah!! :sex: lol 

Aww Hun I hope so and everythings ok, Simon said something really sweet earlier when he was reassuring me, he said 'with your genes babe it will be perfect' bless him :)) Scans not till 4!! so it could be about 6/7 by the time I can upload one :( I will do it as soon as I can :)


----------



## Laura2806

Morning ladies!

Happy birthday Sarah :) hope you have a great time, see you when you get back :) 

I had quite a bit ewcm this morning and there was a teeny bit of brown in it, I know this is just my body clearing the out crap but FXed I won't get anymore, symptoms seem to have lifted again too, other than gagging on toothbrush I seem ok :( little bit worried today 

Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry to hear about the bit of brown spotting hun, fingers crossed you don't get anymore! I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much, it might just be as Jellybean is growing, it's irritating the walls of your stomach and causing a bit of bleeding. As long as it's brown, you are ok hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Birthdays! And growing beans! Yay!

Laura: Don't worry about the brown spotting, you will be ok. Ur scan will reassure you. U MUST POST AN UPDATE ASAP!!! I am so excited for you!

Status update:

Nauseous with no puking (yet)
BLOATED
Emotional by the end of the day
Tired


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies not had any more and it really was the smallest amount so I'm ok about it now. 

OMG it's tomorrow!! I want to skip today or atleast fast forward :haha: at the oh's folks tonight so I'm hoping the talk isn't all baby like normal!


----------



## Excalibur

The day is finally here for us both!!!!!!!!! :happydance::yipee: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Shit! Lol gl hunni let us know how it goes :) 

Me....petrified! Had a little cry this morning but think I needed it! Trying my best to not constantly think about it!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Shit! Lol gl hunni let us know how it goes :)
> 
> Me....petrified! Had a little cry this morning but think I needed it! Trying my best to not constantly think about it!

Thank you hun, I'm nervous but excited aswell lol! Eekk! I'll let you know how I go on chick :)

Aww bless you hunni, better to let it out then to keep it locked inside. It will be hard hun, good luck :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Can't wait :) 

I just wish it was earlier so I've not gotta wait allllllll day lol 

My friend who's due soon is keeping me positive :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I bet :D 

Yeah that's the only downfall of a late appointment :(

Aww bless, yay for your friend keeping you positive :hugs: 

I better set off soon, I'll speak to you later chick, good luck xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Ok hub speak soon, good luck :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

I'm back :D 

Our Midwife appointment went great! Was only a brief appointment so she just give us some explanations on things, give me a folder with my notes/information etc, did my height and weight. She informed us about a chromosome scan where they check for Downsyndrome etc but said there is a small % it could end in Miscarriage, so I think we will just go for the Dating scan. My next appointment is on 9th May which will be my proper booking in appointment where they will book me in for a scan etc. Need to decide which hospital I want xx


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: did they not mention the nuchul (sp) fold scan? It measures the thickness of the skin on the back of the neck? They didn't mention one with a risk of miscarriage to us :- xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well the wait is over and it's good news jellybean is just fine, teeny but fine 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/d93d5e3b.jpg


----------



## teenah99

Laura!!!!! Eeeee!!!! I just went through all sorts of things just to see your bean! My job blocks some picture types, so I got on my slow cell phone, only to find that i kept loosing connection, so I hung out a window, pulled up your post, and saw your bean!!!! SOOOOO cute! Did they date you right in line with what you thought? TELL US THE DETAILS!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha aww thank you :) 

She just said yh 9wks we'll have you back in 4 to date ayou properly and do the nuchul fold. She seemed a bit like we were wasting her time! Not the best but hey we got to see Jellybean :)) 

Also I've got a cyst on my right ovary which she thinks is probably where jellybean started out and nothing to worry about but they'll check that next scan :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I posted in the other post about the scan they mentioned etc hun :) Yay! Jellybean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Cool beans :thumbup: 

Jellybeans cooking nicely :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo! :happydance: Sorry for the late reply, just had a nice soak in the bath :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Don't blame ya hun! 

Happy birthday hope you have a lovely day and get very spoiled :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Happy birthday Natt!! And yayyyyy Laura! So happy for you that all went well at the scan! Bet it all feels very surreal eh? :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Very lol when I think about I can now imagine what jellybean looks like and how big lol tis strange! Roll on next scan ey :) Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Time is going to fly by now you have the initial scan out of the way and worries eased! x


----------



## teenah99

6 weeks today! Eeee!

My bean is def growing. My tummy under my belly button is somewhat tender and yesterday i experienced stretching twinges on my lower right side. They didn't hurt, but I was aware of something happening. I still have sore nipples, and I get SOOOOO tired after a day of activity. I went to the gym yesterday, followed by playing some catch at the park with DH, mid-way through, I was BEAT. So tired when I got home that I was grumpy and my feet hurt?!

Just thinking...what if I have twinnies!? OMG...I would freak. 

How are you all feeling? Also, do you all plan to nurse your babies? When should we start buying baby things?!


----------



## Laura2806

I sure hope it does hun lol 

Haha teenah I love your updates! Lol 

Glad alls going well, I'm always tired too! And that's without going the gym! Lmao 

Got heartburn tonight but other than that and fatigue not too bad thanks hun :) I hope I can buy my boobs will need to do some growing before then :haha: hmmm that's a tricky one! Due to lack of space we won't buying much till we get a house and def won't be buying big things like nursery furniture and pram etc until after 20wks just to be doubly sure everything's ok. Smaller things like a few grows and mitts etc then probs after next scan at 13wks. Going to buy a keepsake box tonight, just waiting for my SIL to come round then going shopping! I prefer to shop on my own tho, never buy what I want when someone's with me :/ never mind I might go shopping next week too :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Thank you very much for the Birthday wishes ladies. I had a great day and an amazing night! :D:hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you had a good time hunni :) xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura - I can understand waiting. Trust me, I had a total meltdown the night before last because my Youtube surfing about birthing led me to a really sad video about a stillborn baby - I was not prepared for the emotional impact and I would prefer never to talk about it again. I am scared, but really focused on being positive. So positive that I went on a little online shopping spree today, which included the following:

Several long sweaters (I like the look of layering long cardigans over clothes, it covers my huge ass)

2 pairs of mat. pants (jeans and cargo style)
1 maternity pencil skirt for work
New York Yankees Onesies (3 piece set) in all three sizes (0-3 months, 3-6, and 6-9) so a total of 9 onesies! (you UK gals call them grows, right?)
1 neutral yellow rubber ducky printed ULTRA soft footsie pajamas

2 cute mat. dresses!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hun it doesn't bare thinking about does it! Gotta think of how many babies are born perfectly fine compared the ones who aren't :hugs: 

Woohoo go you! Makes it real when you buy a few things :) I think it's the lack of space that's stopping us really, I can't buy things and sneak them away hehe 

Mat jeans are soooooooooo comfy :) 

I'm feeling mega fat today :( my ass feels massive :( so I'm drowning my sorrows with American hard gums :) hehe xx


----------



## teenah99

What r american hard gums? lol


----------



## Laura2806

Jelly sweets :) theyre sort of dome shaped hard fruit jellies covered in sugar mmmmmmmm lol


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

girlie's you shouldnt even be thinking about that, enjoy your pregnancy as long as baby is kicking (when baby gets bigger) then all is well. x

I can tell ya now i didnt think about it untill when i bought my unborn baby a all in one unisex romper, then my MIL said you shouldnt of bought it because you dunno what will happen and that put my mind on over load, it horrible for people to put a downer on your pregnancy and it should be enjoyed not a worry, After honey starting kicking in my yummy i was fine and i new she was fine because she was like a bouncing rabbit in there lol i felt like i was being attacked on the insides lol, it dont hurt lol dont worry not unless they get your ribs :D but its part of pregnancy and you'll miss you belly when your born, I kept rubbing mine after honey was born and kept relising oppps she's out now, NO belly but it was a thing i did alot so it was a habbit. I cant wait for your little ones to come so i can see all the beautiful picture's. x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

here's some scan pic's of honey look at the big change in a couple of weeks couldnt fine my 6 week scan but she was only A litte pea. x


2nd scan - 10 weeks & 6 days pregnant


3rd scan - 13 weeks & 2 days


4th scan - 16 weeks & 2 days


7th scan - 38weeks & 2 days


Sorry didnt post 5th and 6th scan but there in a photo album some were and not to sure were but look how the 2nd and 3rd and 4th make a big difference. Then at 38 weeks and 2 days they can just about get her head in the scan pic lol. They said it wasnt worth buying a scan pic at 38 weeks as you can just about get her in the pic but i said na i wont one so they just gave it to me for free but it didnt matter if i just see her nose i wanted one. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Bless! Love how squished she was in the last one lol :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol i know hun she beat the life out of me lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I know you mean jess, I just have moments when I think hmmm it's a bit too soon just yet, desperate to buy things tho lol we had a good look at travel systems and cot bedding this afternoon, ATM it's between 2 prams and we really like a white Winnie the pooh bedding range from babies r us! I soooo wanted to buy it and Simon told me I could, but then what if we find one we like more plus we've got nowhere to put it ATM sooooo we shall wait hehe xx


----------



## Excalibur

We have decided that after the 12 week scan, if all is well of course, as soon as we walk out of the hospital, we are going baby shopping :winkwink: Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww sounds like a good plan hunni :) I might buy a couple of little things but not too much until we've got a house! Need one soooooooo bad now! :( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

hehe i nkow whaty you mean but if you like another one then get it because your gonna need more then one bedding with the way baby's sick lol. I only bought 2 and that was ok at first untill i washed one and she sicked on the over, so be ready lol. Im not saying buy them now just make sure you got them lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh lol I think we'll get 2 sets before babies here then maybe one which is more gender specific once babies here :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

good idea hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

When it happens to me I reckon you ladies will have to hold me back lol.

I know theres a lot of superstitious people but...after the ectopic ive started to realise that theres too much worry. We cant stop what is meant to happen. So why spend the pregnancy worrying about the negatives when we can be enjoying the positives!

Once I know me bean is in the right place, I reckon im going to scream it to the world after what we went through last year! Ill be buying pretty fast lol.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hun, I agree, Not to much with the buying thing's srtraight away but enjoying it and having fun, I starting buying loads when i could feel baby kicking and once i started to show, But I did buy an outfit, and then again i might have bought load's if it wasnt for my MIL worrieing me. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

All this talk about baby shopping is making me want to go shopping :shock: :brat: xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey Ladies!

I hope that all is well with you! Thanks for the gorgeous pics Jessica! I love seeing the stages of growth! And as for shopping...Oh my...I went a bit maternity wear crazy yesterday, i bought the most amazing dresses that look great now and have room to grow in the belly! Also, I bought like 8 items of clothing for the baby. I hung them in the nursery closet, and showed them to my DH when he came home from work, he was so happy! He even went to touch and stare at them later that evening while i was at the grocery store! I also bought a ton of clothes for me two sister's little bumps. One is a boy and one is a girl! Let me tell you, I was WIPED out yesterday after all the shopping and whatnot, I mean, I was DONE. 

As for today, DH has the day off, YAY! we r gunna spend the say together. but first we have to deal with this damn plumbing issue in our kitchen, there is water everywhere! ugh.

P.S.

American vs. UK words

Stroller = Pram
One-sies = Grows

What else??


----------



## Laura2806

Haha if we had our own place I'd be buying! Lol we've had a record bought for us and it's just shoved on a shelf cause we've got no room :( I don't want to put it in a wardrobe out the way I want to buy things and be able to hold them and see them and smell them whenever I want to. 

The knitting will start soon I think ;) hehe 

Sarah get saving cause your gonna be buying very very soon xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww teenah sounds like you had a lovely day :) there's not many places do nice mat clothes over here :( they're all frumpy and not fashionable lol 

I've decided to buy as I need things lol 

Bet you can't wait for niece and nephew now :) soooo exciting! I spent £50 the other week on 7 grows (one-sies) and matching bibs lol personalised ones but still expensive lol maybe after the next scan (in 24days!) I'll buy a little something hehe xx


----------



## teenah99

Status update:

6+3 days preggers...and aside from my sore nipples I don't feel pregnant at all :( I guess I am getting used to being tired and bloated, but I guess I wouldn't mind more symptoms, bc then I would know that my baby is with me and saying, "hello, pay attention to me!" I think that I am def lucky so far to not have morning sickness...

How about you? What are your feelings right now?

P.S. I just ate like a damn pig right now, and not a cute little piglet, a fat sow! LoL.

4 am - avocado, tomato and lime salad with tortilla chips

10 am - 1 1/2 pieces of french toast, 3 bacon, 1 biscuit with white gravy

It was good though...so...whatevs!


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Don't worry hun, apart from being tired all the time, I don't feel Pregnant either, my stomach is starting to get harder but that's about it :wacko: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha same here though! No major symptoms, nausea is easing off too, I think like teenah said we're getting used to it lol 

My friends about to drop and hasn't had anything all the way through! I'm sure our LO's are all 100% spot on :)) xx


----------



## teenah99

6+4 and exhausted...like...DEAD TIRED...

I've gained a pound, and now I want to die, I am already a fatty, so adding weight is scaring me. I am going to watch what I eat, esp since this weekend it seemed that I lost weight, but then today I put it back on plus one?! WTF?! Anyhow, I look 6 months pregnant right now, and people are starting to ask, and also make comments like, "oh we thought you were expecting, it would explain the weight gain!" (I've gained like almost 80 lbs in a year and a half)

Ugh.

How are you girls today? How's the body image?

P.S. My little sister has just been put on strict bed rest at 23 weeks due to placenta previa (she was dx once, and then they said she didn't have it, now she has it again), she woke up bleeding the other night and had to go to the hospital...hopefully everything is ok, for now her baby is still moving like crazy, and I am praying that he can get to at least 30 weeks, so that he can survive outside of his mother.


----------



## Laura2806

Know that feeling hun! Could sleep for months!! 

Sorry your feeling crap about your weight :( I was like that Friday, having a real 'fat day' 

But somehow I've lost 4lb since finding out I'm pregnant, I can't eat as big a meal as I used to but not eating healthy at all ATM. 

Providing your eating as sensibly as your stomach will let you I really wouldn't worry about it hun, for now all that matters is that baby is getting the nutrients he/she needs. Worry about your weight after! I'm already my post baby diet! 

I hope your sisters ok hun, must be petrified! Just need to keep baby there for a few more weeks to get nice and strong and big. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Excalibur

I am so tired at the moment and have been feeling sick today, ugh! 

Laura - I can't eat as much as I used to either hun, I just tend to eat less more frequent now xx

Teenah - Hope your little sister is ok hun xx


----------



## Laura2806

Awe Hun my nausea has just about passed now hopefully yours will too in a couple of weeks. :hugs: 

Happy 8wks!!!! Can you believe it's been a month since you found out?! I can't believe it was 6wks ago today that I did! Want to jellybean again now tho not wait another 22sleeps hehe any news on your apt? Xx


----------



## teenah99

6+5 weeks preggers!

I have my first ultrasound today at 2 pm!!!! Eeeeee!! My DH has taken off a few hours to be there, and we are so excited! I really hope that everything is ok, I think it will be, but you never know for sure until you see that little HB.

Currently my body image is good today. I have on a sassy new dress, and it looks cute! As for my overall feeling towards the world...it can be expressed by using the word, "acute hatred." LoL. I work for the US Government, and it's a challenge to deal with all of the politics, and everything else that influences my daily work life. 

I can't wait to move away from this State.


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo how did scan go? Do we have piccies?!? 

Haha acute hatred! That's my attitude to work 24/7 lmao xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ugh that was close!! Like really close to :sick: not nice :nope: 

Can't believe we see Jellybean again 3wks today!! I so hope it flies by! :haha: 

But for now I wanna see teenah's scan piccie!!!!!!!! 

Hope everyone's ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad to hear your Nausea has passed, mine has too now, I ate some Ginger Nut biscuits and it went :haha: 

I can't believe it's been a month, time is flying! Wish it would hurry up some more though so I can have a scan and stop worrying myself sick! 

Hope the time flies by for you hun then you can see Jellybean again :hugs::happydance: xx

Teenah - How did your scan go hun? Piccies? :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then, there's nothing worse than feeling sick! 

It'll fly by Hun it really will :) any news on scan apt? 

Can't wait :happydance: xx


----------



## teenah99

Ok, so my scan went PERFECT! My baby is indeed in my uterus and not an ectopic :) We were able to see the little heartbeat thumping away! It was so beautiful! It was tracked at 120 bpm, so NORMAL! He measured 5+6 weeks (I was previously using my LMP to track, but I am not back to using my O date and actual measurements) So...I am 6 weeks today! 

My Doctor was very please with the HB and measurements, he said that I am right on track for a healthy pregnancy. 

The attached pic is a pic of a pic, so it's bad, but I assure you that my baby is so tiny that he is just a smear of gray on this pic, seeing him live on the screen was way better than the picture.

As for me - I am only allowed to gain 10-15 lbs because I am already a fatty! Dude! How much can you gain? How do you feel like you are managing so far? Personally, I am not as hungry as usual, but I do have moments of being famished! So, I guess I just need to focus on eating super healthy. Currently, I need to add a calcium pill with vit D to my regimen, because I dont really drink milk, and I need to start up my cardio asap per my doctor, luckily I just got an eliptical machine for christmas. 

Anyhow, eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I love my baby!
 



Attached Files:







baby 5+6.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hun that's fantastic news! So glad everything went well :) Your LO's so cute :) when's your next scan? 

Sounds like you've got an ace doc! I've not been told what I'm allowed to gain not sure they do that over here or not, I'd probs say the same as you tho or slightly less, I weigh enough already! Lol ATM I'm not really trying to eat too well tbh, gonna make some soups up next week I think tho and freeze them so I can have them for lunch at work :thumbup: 

Sooo can't wait to finish work now! A few of the blokes keep saying 'I'm gonna try to get pregnant so I can leave work' lmao bless um! 

My hips killing me today :( but I managed to eat a ham salad sandwich this morning!! First time since finding out lol 

Eugh an hour of work left! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Feeling :sick: is awful! :( I hope it does fly by, need to have a word with my Midwife as I don't feel Pregnant at all! Nearly rang my Doctors this morning to get my blood done but thought I better wait it out..I'm really worried! :( No news on my appointment yet hun, will be booking my 12 week scan hopefully on 9th May at our Booking in appointment xx

Teenah - Great scan pic! Glad everything is well hun :hugs: I don't know why they won't give me an early scan, maybe I should have lied and told them I didn't know when my last LMP was :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Maybe if you express your concerns to your midwife she might book you in earlier? It's worth a try hun. I have days like that but think has anything happened to make me think baby isn't there? Have I had any spotting or pains, and if not try not to worry Hun, I know it's easier said than done bacuase of your history, hopefully they'll get you in early, it's a shame private scans are so expensive xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Maybe if you express your concerns to your midwife she might book you in earlier? It's worth a try hun. I have days like that but think has anything happened to make me think baby isn't there? Have I had any spotting or pains, and if not try not to worry Hun, I know it's easier said than done bacuase of your history, hopefully they'll get you in early, it's a shame private scans are so expensive xx

I will have a word with my Midwife next week but I don't think she will get me in for an early scan as I haven't had any bleeding or pain etc. I have had an upset stomach for a week or two but I think that was because of the anti-biotics. I haven't had any bleeding or pain hun but I worry about a MMC etc. Everything might be ok, just me worrying lol! I see all these posts about early scan yet I can't get one? If I had the money, I would have a private scan tomorrow! xx


----------



## teenah99

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe if you express your concerns to your midwife she might book you in earlier? It's worth a try hun. I have days like that but think has anything happened to make me think baby isn't there? Have I had any spotting or pains, and if not try not to worry Hun, I know it's easier said than done bacuase of your history, hopefully they'll get you in early, it's a shame private scans are so expensive xx
> 
> I will have a word with my Midwife next week but I don't think she will get me in for an early scan as I haven't had any bleeding or pain etc. I have had an upset stomach for a week or two but I think that was because of the anti-biotics. I haven't had any bleeding or pain hun but I worry about a MMC etc. Everything might be ok, just me worrying lol! I see all these posts about early scan yet I can't get one? If I had the money, I would have a private scan tomorrow! xxClick to expand...


Ex - don't wory if you are not feeling preggers, I have my days too. I work up this morning with nipples that were less sore and got scared, but then I reminded myself that being pregnant isn't an illness and that symptoms can come and go. I have been dead tired for the last 2 hours, so I am DEFO feeling preggers right now, but who knows what tomorrow brings?! If you would like an early scan you need to call and discuss your past pregnancy. They will give you one then. P.S. you will actually get to see a human looking baby when you get your scan, so it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Thank you for your advice hun. I'm trying my best not to worry but hey, what pregnant woman doesn't worry? I have been tired aswell, maybe I am one of the lucky one's who doesn't get any symptoms or they will hit me with a vengeance in the 2nd Tri! :shock: I have just been looking at Private scans but can't afford one at the moment so it's either a case of waiting it out or get saving :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Wait and save :haha: 

Hunni my friend is dues next week after having a miscarriage 3years ago. She's had no symptoms throughout and 'spud' is perfectly fine, some people just don't suffer and we are def the lucky ones :) please please try and relax, I believe it's the most important thing to do. I was shitting myself before our scan but all was all, my symptoms went the morning of the scan! You might wake up tomorrow and have full blown symptoms again, I find they're there one day gone the next, I think a lot of early scans are in the US too xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Wait and save :haha:
> 
> Hunni my friend is dues next week after having a miscarriage 3years ago. She's had no symptoms throughout and 'spud' is perfectly fine, some people just don't suffer and we are def the lucky ones :) please please try and relax, I believe it's the most important thing to do. I was shitting myself before our scan but all was all, my symptoms went the morning of the scan! You might wake up tomorrow and have full blown symptoms again, I find they're there one day gone the next, I think a lot of early scans are in the US too xx

I think that's what we will do :haha: 

Really? That helps to put my mind at ease a little hun, thank you. Maybe we are just the lucky one's? I know that if you let yourself get hungry, that causes MS, maybe that why I haven't suffered with that symptom. I'm trying my hardest to relax hun, my OH said we will get an early scan as he doesn't like seeing me upset and worried, bless him :blush: Maybe your symptoms went as your mind was concentrating on your scan? :) I want syptoms so then it feels more real but I also don't as they can make you feel like real poo! :haha: Yeah I think you are right there chick xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww bless him what a sweetheart :) to be fair chick if it puts your mind at rest it might e worth it! I'd be going mad by now if we hadn't had one early! 

Try the kiddicare website cause I know they have clinics around the country xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww bless him what a sweetheart :) to be fair chick if it puts your mind at rest it might e worth it! I'd be going mad by now if we hadn't had one early!
> 
> Try the kiddicare website cause I know they have clinics around the country xx

He doesn't like seeing me worrying or upset :blush: It will definetly be worth it hun, will stop me worrying for sure, which is the worst thing we can do! I'll have a look now chick, thank you :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

No worries hunni :) let us know how you get on and if you fin one a good price :thumbup: 

Bless him :) its times like this when they really step up and do their best to comfort us :) I could strangle Simon at times but couldn't be without him :blush: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> No worries hunni :) let us know how you get on and if you fin one a good price :thumbup:
> 
> Bless him :) its times like this when they really step up and do their best to comfort us :) I could strangle Simon at times but couldn't be without him :blush: xx

I haven't found any cheap enough yet, they are all £99. My SIL said she knows someone who got one for £50 so she is going to try and find out for me. 

Yeah it is hun, aww bless lol :p 

I rang the EPU yesterday and told them of my worries, they couldn't offer me a scan and told me not to worry as I have had no bleeding or pain etc. Got to wait until my scan which could be between 12-14 weeks :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's sucks Hun :( A day seems like forever when your waiting so desperately! We got our 4d voucher of KGB deals and the company does early scans too, it's in Birmingham tho so woulda probs be cheaper for you to get one done locally. If I see any offers or adverts I'll be sure to let you know tho zx

How you feeling Hun? 

I just got loads of egcm, like loads! Very odd lol all clear tho so nothing to worry about :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's sucks Hun :( A day seems like forever when your waiting so desperately! We got our 4d voucher of KGB deals and the company does early scans too, it's in Birmingham tho so woulda probs be cheaper for you to get one done locally. If I see any offers or adverts I'll be sure to let you know tho zx
> 
> How you feeling Hun?
> 
> I just got loads of egcm, like loads! Very odd lol all clear tho so nothing to worry about :) xx

Yeah it does hun, you see loads of ladies that get a scan just for cramping or just for reassurance, I'm just one of the unlucky ones, if there is something wrong on my 12 week scan, I will go to the EPU and give them a piece of my mind! :growlmad: Yeah I think Birmingham is a bit far for us to travel hun, wouldn't be too bad if I could drive, which I'm hoping to get some lessons soon! Aww thank you chick :hugs: 

I'm not too bad thanks hun, been keeping myself busy doing some Art and anxiously waiting for our Booking In appointment on Wednesday then we can see what the Midwife suggests. 

Ooo!! Glad it's nothing to worry about though, probably your hormones going wild hehe. How are you doing hun? :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's so true! Some places give them out for any old reason! Not fair really when there's people like you who have a genuine reason to want an early scan. Makes you mad doesn't it! 

Oooo art sounds interesting! What kind of art? It'll be here before you know it, I find countin sleeps helps! Like its only 17more sleeps until we see jellybean again! Makes it go quicker :) 

There won't be anything wrong at the scan hunni baby will be perfect, I know it!! :hugs: 

I'm not too bad just keep getting sicky feelings, but other than ok ta hunni, got an urge to buy jellybean something today lol going shopping with my mum and SIL so FXed I'll find something hehe 

My best friend almost had me in tears the other day, she text me asking if she can buy us a baby swing because I'm closest she'll get to having a sister and being a proper auntie :) I was touched by it bless her :) she's such a star :) 

How you feeling today? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That is very true hun. Oh well, they better prepare if there is anything wrong, I won't be a happy bunny :haha: 

I do Digital Art on the laptop or draw random things by hand lol. I have always been a fan of drawing etc, I wanted to make a living from it but when I left home, I lost the knack etc :( 

Funnily enough, I turned around to OH last night and said "3 more sleeps" :rofl: Yay! 17 more sleeps :happydance::yipee: 

Aww thank you chick, I would like to think the same, I'm trying my hardest though, if only we could win the lottery :haha: 

Glad to hear you are ok hun. Aww bless, hope the sicky feeling passes soon, must be awful :hugs: Ooo you'll have to let us know what you buy for Jellybean, would love to see a piccie :D 

Awwwww bless her! That is so sweet! 

I'm not too bad thank you chick, just doing some more drawing to take my mind off things. It's strange as sometimes I don't feel pregnant at all, then like last night, I felt a twinge in my stomach, when I felt it, it was hard, then this morning it's not? Things like that make me worry :blush: xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I had a very lazy, sleep-filled weekend...I swear to gawd that I have never slept so much in my entire life! I had some super minor brown spotting when I wiped on friday, that carried on periodically through out the day and a bit on Saturday. I am sure it was just the placenta making room in my uterus and pushing out a bit of old blood. I am not going to worry about it.

I went shopping AGAIN yesterday, and bought so many cute baby items! The Haul included:
15 neutral baby outfits (in various sizes ranging from newborn to 12 months)
1 black baby zip-up jacket
4 super plush cuuuute baby blankets
4 packs of 6 baby socks (ranging from sizes 0-12 months)

I got all of this for ONLY $64! I saved over $550! I shop the sales at my favorite department store, used over $200 in free store cash (if you spend a lot you earn store cash), got 20% off, and used a few coupons. I love saving money!

Our LO's closet is filling up fast! I'll take a picture soon! 

As for how I am feeling today: ICKY. Like I need to puke but can't. UGH. Also, I ate WAY too much yesterday, even though I have been NOT hungry for the most part, and doing really well with eating, I am disappointed by my food choices yesterday. Ugh.


----------



## Laura2806

Sounds good hun! Yay 3more sleeps!!! Not long to wait now, Didn't get anything for jellybean:( nowhere seems to have much nice neutral stuff, it's all either pink or blue. And my SIL was doing my head in! My mum bought jellybean's first snowsuit tho :) white with a bear on :) very cute! 

Baby will have a bigger wardrobe than you teenah :haha: gutted I didn't manage to get anything, could be because I was with my SIL and she makes me feel like i don't have the right to be buying things yet, drives me mad she does everything is about her, and I mean EVERYTHING! She doesn't care about anyone else's feelings! Eugh rant over lol 

Glad you ok teenah :) I'm feeling icky too :( horrible! 

Natt my belly does that, I think it goes hard when our uterus' stretch then soft when they relax again. 

Can't figure out if I need a nap or not :( I know I don't want a roast dinner in an hours time :sick: :nope: might do some online baby shopping to take my mind off the sick feeling! Xx


----------



## teenah99

6+5 weeks preggers (again) since I got set back a week at my scan, I am reliving the 6th week! LoL. 

MAJOR NAUSEA! But no puking.
Eating a whole meal is getting harder...as if I don't want to finish...weird.
Nipples are sore
bloated (but happy in my pregnant body, despite being a fatty!)
Acne is sloooooowly clearing (still BAD)
VERY tired by the end of the day

I came home from school last night and my hubby said, "I bought the baby its first diapers and wipes!" and he showed me proudly! As he stored them in the baby's closet he said, "I'll buy things little by little, so that we have everything we need!" (truely we could splurge and buy everything now, but we are savers, and we like to get deals and save money). Also, he picked up dinner so that i didn't have to cook, and then rubbed my back as I was sleeping...he hinted at wanting to BD...which is odd bc I usually have to beg...his hints woke me right up and we had a great SEXSESSION! LoL. It was a great night!

How are you all holding up??? 

P.S. About work life: I handed my boss a list of things I will no longer do without being compensated appropropriately! He was shocked, but I am thinking like a man now, because I give and give, and work so effing hard, and i get empty promises of promotions that always get delayed due to "budget issues" but NO MORE ladies! I WILL NOT continue to go above and beyond.


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo sounding good hunni :) 

Bless you hubby! How sweet of him :) I was gonna call and buy jellybean something on my home from work but it didn't seem right seeing as I was buying a 'thinking of you' card for my friend, very sad evening yesterday :cry: 

Other than feeling icky and need ing to eat all the time I'm not too bad, achy today though. I ordered my doppler yesterday and can't wait for it to get here so I can hopefully find jellybean! 

Go you with work! Good for you :) xx


----------



## teenah99

Doppler?! Do tell about it...How much?!

Also, is your friend ok?

PS I second you on the achEness! When I stand up my feet and body ache!


----------



## Laura2806

I've bought a Sonoline b Doppler off eBay for £44 new, free delivery and gel, it says you can use it from 10-12 wks, people can find the HB as early as 9wks. It's best to have a really full bladder and start just above your bikini line moving the probe really slowly and pausing every cm or so. Can't wait! 

My friend was due to have her baby today, I text her last night to see how things were and she hadn't felt any movement on Saturday so went to hospital and the baby's heart had stopped :cry: they won't deliver her until tomorrow :( its just incomprehensible, can't begin to imagine how she must be feeling right now. I feel guilty tho cause she mc'd early a few years ago and now this. Poor poor lady :( She's a family friend too so my mum and nan know her mum who is just devastated. Doesn't bare thinking about does it xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> I've bought a Sonoline b Doppler off eBay for £44 new, free delivery and gel, it says you can use it from 10-12 wks, people can find the HB as early as 9wks. It's best to have a really full bladder and start just above your bikini line moving the probe really slowly and pausing every cm or so. Can't wait!
> 
> My friend was due to have her baby today, I text her last night to see how things were and she hadn't felt any movement on Saturday so went to hospital and the baby's heart had stopped :cry: they won't deliver her until tomorrow :( its just incomprehensible, can't begin to imagine how she must be feeling right now. I feel guilty tho cause she mc'd early a few years ago and now this. Poor poor lady :( She's a family friend too so my mum and nan know her mum who is just devastated. Doesn't bare thinking about does it xx


OMG. It is a NIGHTMARE. A positive NIGHTMARE, and my ultimate fear. You have to ask yourself, "WHY?!" I am not a very religious person, but I do pray, and I will pray for your friend to find peace and healing. Please encourage her to hold her baby, name her baby, and dress her baby after the delivery. Statistics show that it helps with the grieving process and allows the mother to cope with the depression that will soon follow. All I can say is that I am so sorry for her.


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, I will do. I keep hoping there's been a mistake and when she delivers baby will be cry, or when the post mortem is done they find there was something wrong with the baby to give them some justice. 

My nan had spoke to her mum yesterday and both my friend and her partner have said there will be another baby, just obviously when she is strong enough. Im hoping to go and see her soon but understand if it's hat to see or even speak to me ATM. I just want to hug her :cry: 

Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Natt!!!!! How did the booking apt go? Hope everything's ok as we've not saw you for a few days :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

I had my Booking in appointment with my Midwife yesterday. Everything went well apart from they couldn't get any bloods off me :blush: So now I have to go to my GP tomorrow morning and hopefully they will manage to take them. When I told her that I had no sickness or many symptoms, she seemed a little shocked so, just rang and booked a Private Scan for tomorrow at 5:30pm, just waiting for them to get back in touch with me and confirm. I hope nothing is wrong with Our Little Miracle :( xx


----------



## teenah99

Excalibur said:


> I had my Booking in appointment with my Midwife yesterday. Everything went well apart from they couldn't get any bloods off me :blush: So now I have to go to my GP tomorrow morning and hopefully they will manage to take them. When I told her that I had no sickness or many symptoms, she seemed a little shocked so, just rang and booked a Private Scan for tomorrow at 5:30pm, just waiting for them to get back in touch with me and confirm. I hope nothing is wrong with Our Little Miracle :( xx

YAY for a scan!!! Don't worry about a thing missy - not having symptoms isn't bad, maybe you are just lucky. Do you have anything, like even just sore nipples (mine are mildly sore, not BLAZING PAIN like some say they have). Are you peeing alot? P.S. Drink lots of water before you give bloods - since I have been preggers I am a "bad stick" for whatever reason my typically great veins have become horrible to stick. To get my second HCG draw they stuck me in 4 places (and dug in to find veins) until TWO people worked to get less than half a vial of blood, which only came out by holding the needle at an angle, and allowing it to trickle out...Ugh.


----------



## teenah99

7 Weeks TODAY! My baby is the size of a blueberry! Eeeeee!

Worries:
I had a bit of brown spotting again this morning, no red, no clots. Not much, but it was there when I wiped. I did a q-tip test and it was pretty clear, maybe a bit tinged with brown. I spotted the week of my missed period (approx. 3 weeks preggers), then last weekend, now today. Again, it's not much and it is brown, but I am getting scared. I know that it can be normal, especially since the plancenta is forming hardcore right now...Pray that my blueberry baby is ok...

Symptoms:
Fairly certain that I WILL PUKE TODAY...sooooooooo nauseous.
Mildly sore nipples (it's my security blanket, as I always poke at them to make sure that they are still sore!)
BLOATED

P.S. My cat hates me more and more as I progress as a pregnant mommy. She seriously doesn't hang around me or sleep near me anymore. :( she only slept with me last night bc I woke up from a super scary dream about people breaking into my house (my husband is always gone, so it's a phobia I have).

Laura - How are your lizzies?!


----------



## Laura2806

Glad all went well Natt, yay for scan!! Go you! All will be fine :) zx

Aww bless her hun! Our dogs are too thick to notice anything :haha: 

Call your doc if your worried hun, I'm sure it's nothing tho zx

My symptoms are not really there neither but I notice little things. 

They're all fine thanks teenah :) fat like mommy lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Thank you hun but I am actually really nervous for tomorrows scan. Scared that they will give me bad news. I am trying to think positive but it's just not happening! Will be so relieved if we see baby and a nice heartbeat. My nipples are a little sore today and I have suffered with a break out in spots, that's about it. No peeing frequently anymore, no sickness, I have suffered from tiredness though. I have had no reason to think there would be something wrong, no bleeding or anything, it's just one of those things I think! Thank you for the tip about drinking water, hopefully they will be able to get some blood from me in the morning otherwise I will have to go to the Hospital and get the Doctor that got them last time to take them again! HAPPY BLUEBERRY!!!! :happydance: xx

Laura - Thank you hun. I'm keeping everything crossed it's good news. Been up there today and payed the Deposit so it's all go go go from here! We got soaked as the heavens opened! We bought our 1st baby item today, a bottle steriliser :blush: xx


----------



## teenah99

Excalibur said:


> Teenah - Thank you hun but I am actually really nervous for tomorrows scan. Scared that they will give me bad news. I am trying to think positive but it's just not happening! Will be so relieved if we see baby and a nice heartbeat. My nipples are a little sore today and I have suffered with a break out in spots, that's about it. No peeing frequently anymore, no sickness, I have suffered from tiredness though. I have had no reason to think there would be something wrong, no bleeding or anything, it's just one of those things I think! Thank you for the tip about drinking water, hopefully they will be able to get some blood from me in the morning otherwise I will have to go to the Hospital and get the Doctor that got them last time to take them again! HAPPY BLUEBERRY!!!! :happydance: xx
> 
> Laura - Thank you hun. I'm keeping everything crossed it's good news. Been up there today and payed the Deposit so it's all go go go from here! We got soaked as the heavens opened! We bought our 1st baby item today, a bottle steriliser :blush: xx

Do you girls plan to breastfeed? (I am obsessed with being able to...if for some crazy reason that I can't I'll pump for the first year)


----------



## Laura2806

Natt it will be fine! Can't wait to see your little miracle :))) 

Yay for steriliser! Which one did you get? I might purchase something tonight hehe need some new undies as mine hurt my belly so going shopping straight from work :) 

I'd like to breastfeed teenah, that's if I am able to, if not I'll be a little upset but I'll what's best for the baby :) 

Teenah - my friend had the baby, don't know if she dressed him but they saw him and named him which is good, freddy Luke weighed 7lb 1oz. Sleep tight little man xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Woooooooooooooooooooooooo NAtt cant wait to see your bubz, not long now hun :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - I haven't decided wether I will breastfeed yet or not, I would like to but I guess we will have to see what happens :) xx

Laura - Thank you hun, I really hope it is. I am soooo nervous and scared to be honest! :blush: The Steriliser that we got is an "Avent" brand. Hope you managed to get some comfier undies chick. Sleep tight little man, I didn't know you but you are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: xx

Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: Just praying it's a good outcome xx

My Doctor managed to take my bloods this morning :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for bloods!! Hehe Hun I was the same hun, shitting myself!! All will be well and you'll get such a sense of relief from it :) I think we're looking at the tomme tippee ones cause if I can't yo breastfeed I thing they're the best for doing both, not sure tho. 

Shopping tonight so FXed lol 


Thank you hunni :hugs:


----------



## teenah99

7+1 weeks preggers! Yay!

Symptoms: 
General discomfort lower back and some tummy hurts (like gas/stretching)
Nauseous (ugh)
TIRED

Last night I FREAKED OUT...TOTALLY FLIPPED when my hubby came home at 12 am from work - poor thing was so tired - but I was in a STATE of utter emotional turmoil! LoL. Sobbed and screamed, and threw a packet of cheese! Eventually, I calmed down and went downstairs to hangout on the couch with my hubby as he ate his dinner. I began to sob even more when my cat began to purr and rub against my leg, because she was being a little "liar" - you see she totally ignores me when hubby is gone, so I told him all about it, because it really makes me sad (I love her so) and well...when she "pretended" to be a nice attentive kitty I got really mad! LoL. Obviously she is toying with me! LoL. 

Gotta love being pregnant!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun that's dead sweat tho :) hehe I get annoyed if Simon kisses me the wrong way :haha: 

Natt how did the scan go?? Can't wait to see the piccie :happydance: 

Just got me some new pants and jellybean's first outfit hehe a gorgeous white knitted suit, lil trousers and a wrap buttoned cardi with matching hat :) got another knitted white hat and a cream grow with 'cute as a button' on it :) 

Think I need some time on my own tonight, everyone's here!! Well my brother and SIL lol Simons off to watch his mates play footie at our local ground so I might curl up with a film :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies, sorry I didn't update last night, I was sooo tired! Had a long day! 

As for our scan, it was amazing and Our Little Miracle is perfect! The Sonographer said everything is measuring as it should do and everything is Perfect. Our Little Miracle is due on 12/12/2012 :happydance: They dated me at 9 weeks and 2 days so I shall change my ticker :thumbup: xxx

*EDIT* We saw baby's heartbeat and we heard it! :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0012.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0013.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Beutiful hunni congratulations! So chuffed for you :) I told you everything would be just fine ;) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Beutiful hunni congratulations! So chuffed for you :) I told you everything would be just fine ;) xx

Thank you so much hun! You sure did :hugs: It was amazing! Will definetly be going back there, got to watch the scan on a big flatscreen T.V :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh wow! How amazing!! We're booking the 4d this weekend! Eeeek! Lol 

Just got some groswaddles for jellybean and a grobag courtesy of my nan hehe xx

Still waiting for this bloody Doppler to arrive tho :(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oh wow! How amazing!! We're booking the 4d this weekend! Eeeek! Lol
> 
> Just got some groswaddles for jellybean and a grobag courtesy of my nan hehe xx
> 
> Still waiting for this bloody Doppler to arrive tho :(

Ooo yay! Bet you can't wait! We are going to have a 4D scan done at the same place, I think they do them from 28 weeks + :D 

I'm not sure what groswaddles and a grobag is hun? :blush: 

Aww, hope your Doppler arrives soon hunni, bet it will be amazing to listen to baby's heartbeat whenever you want :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

We can have ours between 20 and 32 wks, gotta be before 13th August tho so I'm thinking either last wk of July or first wk of August cause I'm off work then lol 

Groswaddles are like wraps for the baby, you use them instead of swaddling them with a blanket cause it's safer for them, them when they're a bit older say 3 months they have a grobag, basically a sleeping bag lol 

Me too :( not checked the post cause we've just walked in, I'm shattered! Lol my nan also bought us some hooded towels a grow and a fleece blanket lol I think she's a bit excited! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> We can have ours between 20 and 32 wks, gotta be before 13th August tho so I'm thinking either last wk of July or first wk of August cause I'm off work then lol
> 
> Groswaddles are like wraps for the baby, you use them instead of swaddling them with a blanket cause it's safer for them, them when they're a bit older say 3 months they have a grobag, basically a sleeping bag lol
> 
> Me too :( not checked the post cause we've just walked in, I'm shattered! Lol my nan also bought us some hooded towels a grow and a fleece blanket lol I think she's a bit excited! Xx

Ooo not too long to wait then! :happydance: 

Oh I know what you mean now hun, thank you for explaining hehe :blush: Aww bless :D 

Hopefully your Doppler will arrive soon then you can test it and let us know how you get on :winkwink: Aww bless her, I must admit, it sure is an exciting time! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha no worries :) I'd not saw these groswaddles until today, I think they're great! Especially we have a winter baby on the way :) 

I just want to make sure jellybean is ok and hear their HB now :( I'll be really pissed off if it doesn't arrive Monday! 

I fell asleep and didn't get to book it :( think ill print the voucher and details off tomorrow and give them a call tomorrow cause they open Sunday nights, might ask if I can extend it a few weeks too so jellybean'll be bigger! Might have to pay extra then tho, we'll see :) 

Got a mega big belly tonight, bloated to buggery again! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Oh yeah definetly! Might be trudging out of the hospital in the snow :shock: 

Aww hun, I can imagine how frustrating it is :(:hugs: 

Aww no way, that's a shame, you must have needed the sleep though! I'm sure you will get an appointment soon chick, can't wait to see pictures hehe! :D

I think I am one of the lucky ones with minimal symptoms :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I hope not! Snow needs to stay away lol 

And there's no post on a Sunday :( 

Yh I must have lol didn't even feel tired lol I'll print the voucher today and get the opening times so I can call them :) 

Sooooooo hot today!! Like melting! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha I hope not! Snow needs to stay away lol
> 
> And there's no post on a Sunday :(
> 
> Yh I must have lol didn't even feel tired lol I'll print the voucher today and get the opening times so I can call them :)
> 
> Sooooooo hot today!! Like melting! Xx

Haha hopefully it will do like last year.

Oh yeah, darn :( 

Aww bless, yay :happydance: 

Really? It was warm here yesterday but today it's dull :growlmad: xx


----------



## Laura2806

FXed ey! 

Better come tomorrow! 

It's clouded over now but I'm still baking lol even been walking around a garden center and I'm still hot lol


----------



## Laura2806

Well we may have got our steriliser today (£56 instead of £129.99) and ordered a travel system in to try out :blush: :happydance: :) :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Well we may have got our steriliser today (£56 instead of £129.99) and ordered a travel system in to try out :blush: :happydance: :) :haha:

Yay! That's great news hunni :happydance: I think we may be going buying some bottles today on the off chance I don't breastfeed :D We already bought a baby starter pack of sleepsuits, vests, scratch mittens and a little hat :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hehe soooooo exciting!! I've started rubbing my belly now too lol 

We've got a right collection going on now lol just need the bloody Doppler to arrive so we can make sure jellybean is ok! Xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey Dolls!

EX - OMG! Look at that BABY!!!! I am so glad that everything is ok, I never doubted that it would be! You are so lucky for having little to no symptoms, as mine are kicking in hardcore...

Symptoms: 
NAUSEA...OMG...I want to puke and die all day long, but I never actually puke, I just feel HORRIBLE ALL DAY. This weekend I hardly ate at all, as I felt like I would die if I did. UGH. Thank God for the yolk sac, which is giving my baby its nutrients for now...Amazing little thing eh?

TIRED...slept, slept, and slept some more...

BLOATED (I look 6 months preggers)

ACNE FROM HELL...went and got a facial, and some Murad products, spent almost $200.00 and I am still suffering.

*New Symptom Starting Today* I feel like my uterus is stretching...interesting feeling.

Laura - Your nan seems like a sweety! Isn't it nice to have baby items in the house? It makes it feel more real!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I came closer still to :sick: this morning, brushing y teeth was a nightmare! 

Gotta love the bloat too lol it will pass though :) 

Hope your feeling better soon hun xx

I love it! Wanna buy loads but if I do that we'll have everything by the time we're 6months gone lmao gonna have to ration myself lol especially with my nan's spending!! 

Feel quite gassy today :/ xx


----------



## teenah99

7+5 weeks preggers! Eeeeee!

**Symptoms**
EMOTIONAL (screaming at DH, cursing at DH, SOBBING AT DH) :( I hate being mean to him, but once I get pissed (mad not drunk LOL) I can't stop from saying horrible things! I love him so much, and I hate hurting him. :(

BLOATED

TIRED

Slightly less sore nipples (hhhhmmpph...I don't like this, as I worry about my baby, and my nips are my go to symptom for knowing that I am still preggers)

Fullness in lower abdomen, aka right above my vajayjay

Stretching in lower abdomen, nothing crazy, but def happening

VIVID DREAMS

Nausea has just kicked in as of an hour ago...I wake up FINE and then it hits around 9-10 am! WTF?! UGH...UGH...UGH...

How are you all? Am I the only one with symptoms? Or do I just dwell on them because I am dramatic?! LoL. DO TELL SPECIFICS LADIES! WE HAVE BABIES IN OUR BELLIES!!!! EEeeeeee!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless hehe, we bought some bibs, different coloured rims on each one. We got 10 for £3! Bargain! :D Has your doppler arrived yet hun? xx

Teenah - Hehe thank you hun, was such a relief to see baby and hear his/her heart beating :D I still haven't had many symptoms, I think I am one of the lucky one's, for now anyway, I think it might hit me with a vengeance soon lol! xx


----------



## Laura2806

It arrived today Natt!! And we got to hear jellybean for about 3seconds! Well I did after trying for 20mins Simon had gone to move my car so my dad could get off the drive and bam there she was! Lol was amazing! I just held y breath tried not move and videod it on my phone to show Simon lol 

Teenah my nips have eased right off! Just every now and then they're sore, I do worry about my lack of symptoms but like Natt says I think we're the lucky ones :) we should be celebrating not feeling like death and enjoying our pregnancies :) 

OMG WE'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It arrived today Natt!! And we got to hear jellybean for about 3seconds! Well I did after trying for 20mins Simon had gone to move my car so my dad could get off the drive and bam there she was! Lol was amazing! I just held y breath tried not move and videod it on my phone to show Simon lol
> 
> Teenah my nips have eased right off! Just every now and then they're sore, I do worry about my lack of symptoms but like Natt says I think we're the lucky ones :) we should be celebrating not feeling like death and enjoying our pregnancies :)
> 
> OMG WE'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Xx

Yay!!!! Really glad to hear your doppler arrived!! :happydance: Omg yay! Bet that was amazing hearing JellyBeans heartbeat :cloud9: I'm still trying to decide wether to get a Doppler or not :blush: xx

Got our 12 week scan appointment through this morning!!!! 29th May :happydance: Not long to go! Woop woop!!!! :happydance: :yipee: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo that's ace news hun! 2weeks yesterday!!!!!! 

Can't wait to see YLM :) 

And only 5days after jellybean's next photoshoot :) 

It was amazing! Can't wai to be able to find it straight away and listen for a fees mins :happydance: I'd say do it but wait until your scan, we struggled at 11+6 so 12+ should be alot easier :) xx


----------



## teenah99

Doppler!!! YAY! I want one so bad, but the place that I would rent mine from is out of the Digital ones, since it was featured on TLC's A Baby Story, their supply and demand shot right up! I guess it's good to wait though, as Laura said, 12+ weeks is an ideal time. 

7+6 weeks preggers!!!!!

*Symptoms:*Very little appetite, bc of nausea, food is just YUCK right now. I stand in front of my cupboards and just get disgusted trying to decide what to eat. Yesterday this is what I ate:

Breakfast - Since I don't get sick directly in the morning, I pigged out on 2 egg and cheese breakfast sandwiches and hashbrowns. INSTANTLY REGRETTED IT ONCE THE NAUSEA STARTED, MOMENTS AFTER CONSUMPTION!

Snack - nothing, just sucked on sour candies to help with the nausea, it works!

Lunch - cheese nip crackers 

Pre-Dinner - mini dill pickles (4-6) 

Dinner - plain spinach and herb salad with lime and olive oil with a mini V8 veggie juice drink 

Ok, so aside from breakfast, each item that I ate was a STRUGGLE. 

*TIRED

BLOATED

Backache*

Overall, feeling like crap, but so happy to have my baby with me!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww it is a good feeling :) I can't wait to get home and try again! Glad I bought mine tbh, can use it to listen to hiccups and kicks later on :) 

That's what I keep telling myself, id feel like death everyday just to get jellybean! Theyre the important ones now :) started back at the gym Monday, didn't do much but it's better than sitting on the sofa! 

Was gutted this morning! I weighed myself and I've put quarter of a pound on!! Only quarter but was still gutted lol xx


----------



## teenah99

8 WEEKS PREGGERS!

But...I am a little nervous right now, since I feel really good today...Like, little to no nausea...less sore nips too...and not as tired...Hmmm...

Hopefully it's just a good day and not anything else...

P.S. My baby loves music, bc since I have been pregnant, I can't stop listening to music, and I am always singing. Currently, I am consumed by Sia's song I'm In Here...look it up...it's GORGEOUS...


----------



## Laura2806

Don't worry hun, my symptoms started to go around 8weeks too then nausea kicked back in and now pretty much nothing other than backache and tiredness. 

Some days will be less obvious than others :) we're the lucky ones hun :) 

Heard jellybean's heartbeat again last night, much easier to find and we listened for ages such a beautiful sound I love it :) 

I seriously recommend buying/renting one in a couple of weeks :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Sorry i aint popped on this wonderful thread for while while been so busy and tired. Glad all is well for you girlie's, cant wait to see more scan pic's and when your beautiful little bundle of joy's are here. :D x x x

Defo feeling different this cycle cant explain why. Still not symptom spotting but Feeling quite sick. I know it's very early and I shouldnt have but I tested yesterday DPO8 and got a very very very faint line. OH said he can see it and it isnt the same brand test i got a faint positive with a few month's back so gonna wait untill next week monday and test again but not getting hope's high. x x x

FX'd i'll be joining you soon. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I so so hope you get your BFP hun! 

Welcome back! Lol 

Natt how you doin Hun? Feeling any better? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun and lol yer its been a while iv missed out on alot. But all should be back to normal now, just fed up with getting involved with silly family member's stupid behaviour. That's why iv been so busy. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Oh dear doesn't sound good hun! Hope alls well x

I'm goons take a pic of bump tomorrow and post my first bump pic and now to see the difference lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, but wouldnt really say better just gonna see how it goe's of to MIL's again tomorrow to see my AIL as she's got some knitting needle's and wool to teach me how to cast off and that. :D Cant wait. Just hope all goe's well why im there. Cant be dealing with the shit anymore. Just incase i am pregnant. Dont need the stress. x x x

Woooo Hooo hun cant wait to see. :D x x x


----------



## teenah99

Jessica!!! Eeee! Faint lines are good! My first two BFP's were faint lines (no color, but there when I tilted the sticks, one at 10 dpo and and another at 11 dpo...then 12 dpo I got a faint colored line that could be seen standing up and looking! Eeeeee! Fingers crossed! 

Laura - I ORDERED MY DOPPLER YESTERDAY! I got it from heartbeatsathome.com and I got the top of the line Elite 200 DIGITAL fetal doppler - it has an lcd screen which displays the heartbeats per minute, as well as the function of plugging in to my computer to record the heartbeat! I rented it for 1 month...as buying it would be over $1000.00...Oh, and since it's medical grade it detects at 8 weeks, and also is the best to use on women with a bit of extra fat! 

How I am feeling today:

Woke up feeling fine...no nausea...took advantage of it and got a bagel sandwich and a pastry like bagel for breakfast, PIGGED OUT...now I am FEELING LIKE POO! Ugh...so nauseous!

I am 8+1 today!!!!!!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx Hun I hope so. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo for Doppler times! :happydance: when does it arrive? 

I'd upload jellybean's heartbeat but don't knot to do bids :( xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> Woohoo for Doppler times! :happydance: when does it arrive?
> 
> I'd upload jellybean's heartbeat but don't knot to do bids :( xx

It will be here Monday evening! But I have a question, or rather a complaint...Everytime I tell people at work or even friends/family about getting a doppler they give me dirty looks and tell me not to get it and just to wait to see my doctor, and that I am going to freak myself out if the baby moves and I dont hear its heart one...Honestly, I believe that I will learn to understand that my baby's heart beat can be hard to find at first, but it's only like a small area of space to search, ya know? it's not like finding a needle in a hay stack! and as time goes on and he/she gets bigger, it should become easier, unless of course something is wrong...

Ugh...people piss me off! This is my pregnancy! Also, they act shocked that I planned my baby and that i just didn't get knocked up on accident...


----------



## Laura2806

This is the reason I was adamant I was gonna get a doppler to prove everyone who said I wouldn't find the heartbeat until much later on that they're wrong! And I did! 

I knew it would be hard to find, I really did and it was, then I remembered the advise I'd read on here, really (and I mean really) full bladder, press quite hard, start at you pelvic bone and move the probe very slowly stopping every couple of centimetres and angle the probe up down left and right and if nothing move it again, and it worked! There was jellybean! 

Bit pissed of now tho cause my SIL whose due in 5weeks wants to borrow it next time her parents are down so they can hear the heartbeat, yet she was dead against me gettin one and telling me not to! I felt like you fucking hypocrit! You told me not to get to one and now it's not 'wow it's great you managed to find the HB so early' it's 'I want to borrow it'. Maybe I'm over reacting and I havent told anyone else I'm annoyed I'm pushing it away, but it's the principle of the matter! 

Any who.....found JB's HB even easier last night (just above hairline, slightly to the left under my belly button) and listened for ages :) such an incredible sound it takes away all the stress of people being negative towards things! 

People haven't really asked us if we were trying or not, my nan asked if its what we wanted and I said 'yh we've been trying since we got back from venice' (we went end of June/July last year) and she said 'oh bloody hell' implying 'wow that's took a long time' lol a fair few people knew we were trying tho so close friends wouldn't ask anyway lol 

Woke up with back ache today :( and a sore belly, not low down, more ribs to belly button, think its as everything's starting to move up a bit now! 

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ooops hadn't realised how much I'd wrote :blush:


----------



## Laura2806

Here it is then ladies! 

8wks 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/3ae5dc42.jpg
And 12+3
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/3c6befaa.jpg

Gonna see if the video works too! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/749a2ce6.mp4


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun bump is defo getting bigger how cute :D x x x

Teenah I do see why you want a doppler but i also see why people question it, I do think its wrong for them to give you face's but when I was pregnant with honey it was never easy finding her heart beat and very worrying. And as she got bigger the harder it was. You know you cant just exspect to put it to your tummy and hear the heart beat when baby gets bigger and its hard to get to the chest with his or her arms and legs in the way. Im not judging just letting you know so dont panic if ypou dont get babys heart beat straight away just keep moving around. :D good luck x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Do we have a pic of this faint BFP?? Can't all be evaps Hun ;) :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jellybeans heartbeat :) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJY5SuJ11XM&feature=g-upl


----------



## Laura2806

Natt where are you my lovely? Hope everything's ok xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Hun That's really good and healthy heart beat. :D x x x

Im Due On some time this week. Cervix is stilled so closed. Im really not getting hope's high but i feel pregnant there no other way to put it. So if AF doe's arrive I think it will be a big downer. x x x

Hope natt's ok. xxx

No one's been on there other thread for a while. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess I love it :) gonna have a listen again tonight :) 

Anymore tests? FXed AF won't show and a sticky bean is forming :) 

That's why I tend to stay here, I know the others are havig a hard time so I try not to post there too often. Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Laura - I can't look at your pics or hear the baby's heartbeat because I am at work right now, but I can't wait to see and hear tonight from home! 

Update:
Had a super scare this weekend that involved red bleeding, clots, and bedrestwent for an emergency scan today and our baby is ok! Saw his big ol head and cute strong heartbeat! My doctor said that his wife suffered unexplained bleeding with their first baby, so that I should be fineespecially since it stopped that same day. Our baby is 8 weeks 4 days old, and the size of a plump raspberry! He looks like a gummy bear or a teddy graham cracker, since he has stubby little arms and legs!! My hubby met me at the doctor's office and his mood was unreadable, but he just texted me how relieved he is now...OOooo, his barber bought us the cutest baby gifts! 2 grows, a tiny beanie, a cute wind-up music playing baby giraffe, and a baby wash cloth set with a cute ducky hand mit to wash baby! Anyhow, it was thoughtful of her especially since she only cuts his hair! Our baby's closet is filling up! Eeeee!

P.S. Can't wait to use my doppler tonight, should receive it!

Jessica - UPDATE PLEASE!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's,

Not A Good day for me at all. My doctor rang and said that all the fertility clinic's have strict critiria's and that I do not meet the critiria to be reffered to a fertility specialist and that he has done everythink he can. So Now im on my own. Even though somethink could be wrong. :(

Im So Gutted and feeling shitty & ill. My day cant get any worse. 

Now I do hope this is my month as I dont know what im gonna do if it aint. x x x

Hope your all ok x x x

Your welcome laura, and nope not yet think i might test tomorrow. :D Really got my FX'd Now. But I did one of natt's superdrugs FRER at DPO10 and it got a very faint line to. Sorry didnt say totally forgot, as my head's been all over the place. I understand what you mean hun i just ment KT or pinky havent been on much. I miss our long old convo's. All of us together. x x x

Teenah I will hopefully be updating some more tomorrow morning. Hopefully Natt FRER's bought me load's of luck and this is my cycle and FX'd i'll be joining you's soon. x x x

Hope natt's ok. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah I'm glad everything's ok hun,must have been horrible :( at least you've got a great doc to help you through things like that :hugs: as for your OH I think guys just struggle to show their emotions at time cause they're supposed to be the tough ones, I don't think we give them enough credit for what they're going through too, I know I don't anyway! 

I so hope you manage to find your little ones heartbeat tonight :happydance: gonna have another listen to jellybean tonight too :) 

How cute of his barber! That's really lovely of her, my hairdresser bought me a baby record baby book, she's family friend tho lol 

Jess I'm so sorry the clinics can't help, but in one way its good that you don't qualify to see them if that makes sense, anyway you won't be needing help cause that super strong BFP is waiting for you ;) I want pics tomorrow!! 

Keep smiling sweetie xxx

I hope natts ok, it's been a few days :/ sending you hugs Natt xx

Jess with regards to the other thread I don't think it's been the same since the first BFP, the atmosphere seemed to change, maybe that's just me, I don't know but it's not how it used to be :( 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, and it dont make sence but never mind, I guess im just very unlucky as my day has got worse. I think AF is arriving but dont understand, I got 3 faint positive HPT's now light pink bleeding, Still gonna test tomorrow morning just incase. Even though it dont make sence to test. As for the other thread I do agree hun, and am very happy for you all, but i also understand it can be hard for other to cope with that they havent got there BFP. But look at me... OK i got a little girl already that i love dearly but I still have that Love and hope for another yer its hard but dont drop the people out that have been there for you, just because there pregnant now. If you get what i mean. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I do chick, it's hard for everyone but we all knew someone would get a BFP before us, it's one of those things isn't it. 

I hope it's not AF startin chick, hopefully it's just a bit of irritation from beanie snuggling in, keep us updated xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

That's what i mean hun. We should still all be in were all in this together even if we aint. x x x

Well this morning the bleeding was like a waterful and clotting to and getting bad cramps, so i rang my doctor and his gonna ring me back ASAP. So I dunno whats happening. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies,

Really sorry I haven't been online. Been in Hospital since Friday on the "Stroke" ward. Had symptoms of a mild stroke so went to A&E and they rushed me by Ambulance to there. I only got discharged yesterday tea time! Really hope baby is ok, roll on 29th then we can have a piece of mind! Had to have a CT scan to check there had been no damage on my brain and was on a ECG machine to keep a check on my heart and had to have my blood pressure and blood sugars monitored :(

Hope you ladies are all ok? xx


----------



## Laura2806

So sorry to hear that jess :( do you think it could have been a chemical? :hugs:

Natt how are you feeling now hun? Did they say anything about baby? Would have thought they would scan you while you were in! Hospitals ey! Not long to wait now tho chick xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> So sorry to hear that jess :( do you think it could have been a chemical? :hugs:
> 
> Natt how are you feeling now hun? Did they say anything about baby? Would have thought they would scan you while you were in! Hospitals ey! Not long to wait now tho chick xxx

I'm not too bad at the moment thank you hun, still got a bit of a headache and tired but not as bad as I have been feeling. They didn't say anything about baby as I was supposed to see the Midwife yesterday for some reassurance but they discharged me so I never got to see her. I would have thought baby would be ok as I have had no bleeding/pain or anything. A week to go until our 12 week scan, can't wait! Just hope OLM is ok xxx


----------



## teenah99

Natt - OMG, are you ok?! A stroke!? Oh my...I am sure that the baby is fine, sometimes our bodies act crazy when we are pregnant, your symptoms (although scary) can just be an exagerated form of pregnancy symptoms...

Jess - I am so sorry that AF is showing...have you retested yet? Please do, as even if you have had a MC (horrible, I know) you will be able to add to your knowledge base about your bodies current ability to have children. This would certainly help you to get an appointment with a fert doctor...

Laura - I agree with you about the other thread...it's a shame since we started the journey together. Oooo...got doppler lastnight! Heard only my heartbeat! hahahaha I guess my little gummybear is still too tiny! I'll try again next week. 

Overall update:

Feeling rather bloated today, skin is a mess and I am nauseous. Boobs dont hurt anymore though! DH is being a butthead, and making me want to just punch him in the face. I don't know what is going through his mind, as he continues to make fun (mean remarks) about my skin, since it is sooo broken out. I really don't understand why anybody would do this. It's so hurtful, especially when it's on a daily basis. I can't do anything about it, I get facials, use the best products that are baby safe, and drink plenty of water. He is such a dick. Oh, and lastnight when he made a horrible comment right before bed about it, he followed it up by saying that I am just a major bitch and it's my "hormones" REALLY?! My hormones?! I could be an asexual non-hormone having person and STILL be offended, who wouldn't?! He spends his whole day making fun and yelling at his student soliders, since he is a Drill Sergeant, and so I guess he thinks that it's ok to do to me too. But it's not. Oh, and as for sex...WHAT SEX?! He is never in the mood, and I am so sick of it. I don't even want to have sex anymore since it's such a damn struggle. I am a very sexual person, but he has made it so hard over the last few years that I have all but given up. 

:( I love him but he's so selfish at times.


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - I am ok thank you, still suffering from a mild headache but apart from that, I'm sure I'll be ok. Just want 29th to arrive then we can make sure little baby is ok xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I did test this morning and got another faint line, sadly doctor rang back and told me im most likely having a MC. But thx for your lovly comment's ladie's. Look's like my luck has come to a end and now it's time to give up. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Natt glad your feeling better hun, I'm sure little one will be just peachy ;) only 7more sleeps and it'll go quickly ;) 

Teenah sorry your having a hard time of things ATM especially with your OH, men can be such twats at times! I sulk, and I sulk big style!! Then he knows he's upset me and I let him creep hehe keep tryin with the Doppler, did you have a full bladder and start really low? Jellybean wasn't having any of it last night, kept turning her back on us and rolling over lol she did let us listen for a little while tho :) 

Jess hunni I'm so sorry for what your going through right now :( can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling :( it shows you can conceive tho, not a consolation tho is it chick. And please please don't give up sweetie, maybe have a rest from TTC for a bit and stop temping and OPKs and try and relax a little, not easy I know. Maybe set yourself a bit of a challenge and say right for the next 2months I'm gonna wake up when I want to not need to to temp, eat what I want, have sex when we feel like it and not pee on a stick. And see where you are in 2nonths time. Please don't give up tho and feel you can't talk to us here. We're all in the same game sugar xx :hug: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

thx so much hun. aint quite decided what to do yet but i know i wont be able to give up. This is my life were talking about and giving up having more kids isnt what i wont to do. thx for letting me know your here to listen when i need to speak, I know that anyway hun, and i dont feel like i cant talk, I just feel rotten. I guess it doe's show that I can concieve but after going though it this time and knowing what it feel's like I relise this is what happened before. So to concieve twice and MC twice isnt good right. Im hopeing doctor will send me for some test's to make sure my inside are ok, and not infected, or anythink left behind, I know that may sound wrong but if it hasnt come away properly it can cause problem's. I just dunno what to do. I started taking EPO & omega 3 after doctor gave me my bad news. So i dunno what im gonna do and if i should give up charting. I feel like screaming HELPPPPPP. Got OH on Vit C, As doctor told us bad news about his SA to. Not good. Well thx again hun, I'll be popping on and off. Just gotta be strong now. Keep my chin up. And just remember Iv got you lovly ladie's supporting me. You've all been so great, helpful and very friendly. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

No it's not good hun, it just builds your case for you, it'll be good of they do send you for some tests chick. Sorry it's bad about OH's SA, lots of fruit is really good too. 

The other thing you've got to think is you've done it once (Honey) so there shouldn't be any reason why it won't happen again. It could just be you've been stressed lately which has resulted in this, maybe still chart and once you've ovd relax and don't do anything stressful at all just enjoy honey, it might help things. 

Just remember the road maybe an uphill battle but the view from the top will be incredible xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, and i cant lie, I wasnt stressed at all i was really relaxed untill that weekend that i told you was nutty, with my SIL, Still not sorted out, and maybe that's what caused all my stress. Im not blaming her because i dont blame other people, even my fiance said blame him and i said it's not your fault. It's only my fault. Just hope your right hun. and thx for the advice think i might go for it temp then stop after ov is confirmed. One question with EPO do you only take it untill OV then stop untill next AF??? x x x FX'd hay. x x x


----------



## Pinky32

jess how can it be your fault - when an egg doesnt stick, no-one can be to blame - dont blame yourself or look for fault

to answer your question - you take EPO from cd1 upto ov then stop


----------



## Laura2806

It's worth a try chick, FXed xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, can't wait, 6 more sleeps! :) xx

Jess - Really sorry to hear what you are going through at the moment, sending you big hugs. Just know that we are all here for you when you need to talk etc :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo 6sleeps!! Happy 11wks ;) xx


----------



## teenah99

8+6 weeks preggers - and I officially lost my damn mind last night. I got sooooo angry at my DH, that I literally threw the cooking utensil down on the stove while cooking, ran upstairs while screaming that I hated him and calling him every name in the book, locked myself in our room, he gave me some time to cool down, then picked the lock tried to talk to me, which was met with utter contempt, and more horrible shouts of hatred and name calling, I EVEN KICKED AT HIM, KICKED...AT...HIM...(who does that?!) eventually I calmed down, and we talked it out and hugged it out...

OMG, I am a psycho!? What is my problem!? You don't kick at someone! Or tell them you hate them! Oh my...I miss my prozac...I HAVE TO GET MY MOODS UNDER CONTROL...my poor dear husband will leave me if I don't, hell I'd leave me!

Anyhow...

Symptoms:

Tired
Bloated 
Sour stomach once I eat anything, it lasts all day
Nauseous
EXTREME ANGER once set off
Streching feeling in uterus that sends a zing to my vajayjay

That's all.

Hope you are all doing well...


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao teenah you make me chuckle! 

What had he done to set you off? Your not a psycho your pregnant! Lol

Feeling really good today :) the suns shining and it's only one more sleep tulle we jellybean again :happydance: this time tomorrow I'll hopefully be in the sun! 

Really hot now tho! I need a paddling pool and ice lolly lol xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura - he went to pick up a semi-dirty magazine for my brother who is in prison (long story), as my brother has been in for about 5 years and misses women (there is only a few approved non-porn mags allowed in prison)...anyways, they didn't have the approved magazine so he tells me that he proceeds to browse other girly magazines trying to find one that my brother would "like." Um...really?! Your task was to get a CERTAIN magazine and then leave, there are NO others that are permitted, so why browse!? and THEN tell me about it like you are such a good boy?! It seems small, but it really PISSED me off last night! LoL. Like really bad!

Told you that I am a psycho! LoL. But I feel so poorly and look even worse that I am in need of sensitivity and lots of love bc I'm a bit insecure! LoL.


Ooooo...on a great note (my hubby really is THE BEST) prior to my blowup my hubby came home with 3 children's books, one that his mom used to read to him, one about babe ruth, and another about "unlikely animal friendships" which had a picture of a baby monkey hugging a dove! he invited me to have a snuggle on our bed and asked that I read the animal book out loud...so we did, then we fell asleep for a good 3 hours in eachothers arms. He is such a sweet boy, but can also bother the piss out of me!

hahahaha!

P.S. YEAH FOR SEEING JELLYBEAN...who is now a little teddy bear baby - can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Laura2806

Awww wow that's sooooo sweet of him :') what a beautiful moment! My mums been buying books since we started TTC! Lol 

It's quite funny what he did with the mags in one way but I get pissed off when Simon fannies around and faffs when I'm in a hurry or want something doing lol I was annoyed that he was at his mums last night so couldn't check if we had pasta or if I needed to get some on my way home :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

So it's 5:30am and we see jellybean in 8hrs!!!! Excited doesn't cut it hehe xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hunni. Yay!!!! Today is the day you see Jellybean!!!! Can't wait to see pictures! :happydance: xx

Teenah - Sorry to hear about how things are at the moment, it's all the pregnancy hormones, don't worry :winkwink: xx

Going to view some houses today so I probably won't be on until later on this afternoon/evening :)


----------



## teenah99

Scans and houses! Yay!

Laura - I can't wait to see JellyBean! Do post pics ASAP!

Natt - house hunting can be so fun! How are you feeling today? Still lucky with no symptoms? Do you have a bump?

Me - 9 weeks preggers today! 

Last night was a mess...it all turned out ok, but the evening started out very rocky. We are just on different pages right now. So in love, but so different. One thing we can agree on is our baby! We are so happy! I bought a Father's Day card for DH and gave it to him despite the fact that the holiday isn't until next month! I always do that with gifts and stuff...I never wait until the day...I simply CANNOT! 

I actually feel very well today, I have eaten breakfast, and I feel ok. No nausea or anything...it's nice! 

Still can't find baby's heartbeat with doppler, but I am sure I will in a week or so. I have my regularly planned doctor's appt next week on the 30th - not sure if I'll have another scan as I just had one this week (they didn't take notes on it or measurements, they just took a peek to see the heartbeat). I have to do my glucose test - but it's like a mini glucose test, i dont have to fast and I drink the stuff only 30 mins before the appointment. 

Well...that's it...I might post my first bump pic soon, but I am not sure...as I want to wait until 12 weeks...


----------



## teenah99

Ooops...Lied...feeling nauseous now...great...

P.S. I just bought our crib!!! It's simple, but perfect for us (I am a minimalist)...it's a mini crib, and it has several levels of setting the mattress for when the baby is young, and then converts to a toddler day bed, and then twin bed.
 



Attached Files:







465HDOCAC9EOOJCACM3WA7CAHN9SALCAL8B1CLCARS6SXPCA84M7M5CAL9MUO1CAM4BHENCARJVFURCAT5EAYRCAZCPHQSCA.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies scan went perfect :) pic to follow :) 

Cribs lovely chick :) 

How did the house hunting go? I'm fed up of looking now! 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/ae78a0ac.jpg

Oh and still same EDD :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

It's been a lovely day today! 30 Degrees! I have caught the sun a bit, woohoo :happydance:

Teenah - We have agreed to take the house, hopefully moving tomorrow or over the weekend, or if push comes to shove, next week at some point, can't wait! Got to go and see the Landlord again tomorrow to sign the agreement :D The house is lovely! :D I am still lucky, had a bit of nausea for the last couple of days but not actually Morning Sickness. My tummy is starting to get hard now, might do a bump pic soon :winkwink: Your Crib is lovely hun xx

Laura - Yay for Jellybean!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Oh and we put a deposit down on a pram today, hopefully collecting it tomorrow :happydance: It's a Silver Cross 3 in 1 :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Which silver cross is it chick? We looked at the 3D but my Forbes had it and said its great for the first 6-9months then you need a new one so we chose a cossatto instead lol 

Yay for new house!! I really want one now, like really bad! Getting sooooooo fed up with Simons work :-( xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

teenah the cribs lovly hun. x x x

Laura, how wonderful, baby is not a blob no more :D, i can see head arms legs the lot. How cute. Glad scan went great. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you sweetie :) 

How you feeling today? :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Still in abit of pain, here and there it get worse then easie's off and come's back again, But im not to bad thx for asking, Im just trying to get on with this cycle, I know it's not gonna happen this cycle so im not to bothered if i dont chart everythink. Cant even get an appointment for next week with doctor, but gotta keep ringing for cancelation's or emergency app. Also im giving honey the big room, so gotta go get her's and our carpet sometime next week, a change room's so looking foward to doing that and somethink to keep my mind off everythink else, I know it's not gonna be as easy as i say it, but i'll try. x x x How are you hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then, at leat you e got something to keep your mind off things, hopefully it'll work, a bit a break will do you good too cx


----------



## teenah99

9+1 weeks preggers!

Natt and Laura - I took a look at your prams! OMG, they are soooo cute! Way better than the junk we have around here! So stylish! I HEART THEM! 

Laura - I fell asleep lastnight before I could log on at home to see Jellybean's new pic! I will make it a point to tonight!

I have created a list of things that we need to get, and that we will put on our baby registery - we have 15 must have bigger items on our personal list, I already bought the crib so that leaves 14...so I figured if we buy 2 items a month until December that we can spread out the cost overtime...here's the list:

*WE MUST BUY*
Stroller	
Playard	
Highchair	
Milk storage bags	
Electric Breast Pump	
Car Seat	
Bathtub	
Glider &#8211; nursing chair for rocking baby	
Baby Monitors	
_Crib	DONE (yay!)_
Mini Crib sheets (neutral)	
Mini Crib Mattress (thicker)	
Mini Crib Bumper	
Waterproof Infant and Toddler Bed Pads	
Baby Bjorn Classic Carrier	

*FOR REGISTERY *
One-z&#8217;s
Avent Bottles
Bottle Brush
Binkies
Blankets
Burp Rags
Baby washcloths
Baby Towels
Diaperbag
Sling
Playmat/gym
Bibs
Brush and comb
Diapers
Wipes
Johnson&#8217;s Products
Baby Nail Clippers
Nursing Pillow w/ covers (Boppy)
Nipple Shields
Lanolin
Shopping Cart Seat Cover
Car seat Head and Body Support pad
Humidifier 
Childproofing Kit (home safety)

What do you think?


----------



## Laura2806

Looking good, I wouldn't buy the high hair until you need it though and leave the breast pump and milk storage bags until baby's here and you know for certain you can bF and express, will save you some pennies for now lol 

Also the humidifier and Saftey kit can wait until needed, get a digital hygrometer or 2 and put them in the main places baby will be, bedroom, nursery, lounge, and see what the humidity is, you can pic hygro's up for a few quid online or at reptile stores, these are supper sensitive due to being for lizards. Then if it's low put some open bottles or bowls of water around to add moisture :) 

Can't wait to be able to play with the pram when it arrives lol :) xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> Looking good, I wouldn't buy the high hair until you need it though and leave the breast pump and milk storage bags until baby's here and you know for certain you can bF and express, will save you some pennies for now lol
> 
> Also the humidifier and Saftey kit can wait until needed, get a digital hygrometer or 2 and put them in the main places baby will be, bedroom, nursery, lounge, and see what the humidity is, you can pic hygro's up for a few quid online or at reptile stores, these are supper sensitive due to being for lizards. Then if it's low put some open bottles or bowls of water around to add moisture :)
> 
> Can't wait to be able to play with the pram when it arrives lol :) xx

Good tips!

P.S. Which Cossato pram/pushchair did you go with? I keep thinking that you are going to have a baby girl...and if you did, then the striped one with the red bow is DARLING!


----------



## Laura2806

Is the cossatto me-mo leaf design one :) I think it's a girl too :)) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...s/Cosatto-MeMo-3-In-1-Combi-Pushchair(0088376)

^ this one lol


----------



## Laura2806

Natt how you doing Hun? 

Did you move today? How exciting!! I'm jealous muchly!! Lol 

XxX


----------



## teenah99

It's PERFECT! Nice and neutral! But sooooooo expensive! OMG! The most expensive one sold at my toy's r us online store is like £223.3! Actually there is one called an Orbit baby that is around the same price as yours!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha my mum's paid for it for us and we got it when there was 20% off lol for the steriliser and pram and car seat it was £575 instead of £719! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry hun, didn't see your comment about how is the house hunting going :blush: We signed the papers yesterday and move in on 1st June :happydance: I will upload some pics of our pram soon then you can see it, it's lovely! :D Cosatto prams are lovely! :D xx

Teenah - Thank you hun, I'm sure the prams over your end are just as lovely :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

wow congrats hun!! i really am jealous lol was looking at rentals this week but theres nothing nice with a decent price, theyre all mega expensive :( thats the problem with Tamworth, its either horrible council estates (and i'm not a snob but they are rough as round here :()or expensive nice estates, very hard to find that happy medium :( starting to think we're gonna have to move just outside a little bit to get what we want for our price range. 

looking forward to seeing your pram :)

we're off shopping this morning, once OH gets up! so im gonna go have a shower and make some noise in the bedroom to get him up lol letting the dogs in normally works hehe xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: Aww bless, that's a shame, I guess it's better to shop around a bit though than rush and move into a house that you don't like? The house that we are moving into is Private rented but the letting agency is good, they said that if we want to move when baby is here, they will just transfer us to another house :shock: Hope you find your perfect house soon hun and get settled for when baba arrives :D 

Yay shopping!!!! Hope you find some nice things, can't wait to hear what you buy :happydance: Walk around the bathroom pretending to cough :rofl: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I hope so to, we'd sooner buy so kinda wanna hold out for Simons contract but we found out that it could be August :( his boss thinks July tho so FXed we find a house and get moving ASAP lol it'll happen :) eventually! Lol 

That's really good of them to do that :) 

I seriously need some clothes that fit and are comfy! Lol gonna have a bit of a spend me thinks hehe 

I've got this horrible eczema combined with heat rash come up on my arms, not only does it look horrible but it itches like mad and is burning hot :( got some aqueous and calamine cream yesterday tho so hopefully that'll kick in soon! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I will keep everything crossed for you hun that you move sooner than August :D 

Why not, a girl can never have too many clothes :haha: 

Sorry to hear about your heat rash and eczema hun, hope your cream manages to ease them a bit :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick :) 

We had a bit of a spend up hehe got a lemon sun dress to wear over leggings, it's really light and stretchy too! Lol some flip flops that tie up (to allow for swollen feet), a white vest top, mid length jersey dress and some new work trousers :) 

Also got some new perfume and oh got new aftershave, 2 pairs of cropped trousers and 2 t-shirts lol got some gorgeous baby grows from Gap, one says I <3 mommy and the other I <3 daddy and another with a monkey swinging from a tree on :) and we got a beautiful junior j hooded towel and wash mitt from debenhams :) 

Then went to our fave pub for lunch in the sun and home to sit with my feet in the paddling pool :) 

Had a very good day, knackered now tho! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick :)
> 
> We had a bit of a spend up hehe got a lemon sun dress to wear over leggings, it's really light and stretchy too! Lol some flip flops that tie up (to allow for swollen feet), a white vest top, mid length jersey dress and some new work trousers :)
> 
> Also got some new perfume and oh got new aftershave, 2 pairs of cropped trousers and 2 t-shirts lol got some gorgeous baby grows from Gap, one says I <3 mommy and the other I <3 daddy and another with a monkey swinging from a tree on :) and we got a beautiful junior j hooded towel and wash mitt from debenhams :)
> 
> Then went to our fave pub for lunch in the sun and home to sit with my feet in the paddling pool :)
> 
> Had a very good day, knackered now tho! Xx

You're welcome hun :hugs: 

Wow, sounds like you bought some lovely things! :D I love the baby grows/bibs that say either I love mummy or I love daddy, I think they are so cute! We got a doppler today, says recommended in the 3rd Trimester though but asked if it would work any earlier and they said possibly, couldn't find baba's heartbeat though :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Which one did you get? I was a few days further on than you when we got ours and it was really hard to find first time round, try again in a couple of days chick :) Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Which one did you get? I was a few days further on than you when we got ours and it was really hard to find first time round, try again in a couple of days chick :) Xxx

It's made by Summer Clarity or something or other. Don't think I'll be able to use it until about 28 weeks or so :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

I have just been reading some reviews on it and not one of them are good, oops! :blush: They recommend NOT buying it as even at 28/30 weeks, they can't hear the baby's heartbeat and also it does make a lot of crackling and hissing noises :( Looks like it's going on Ebay for sale xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's pants hun :( could you not take it back to the shop? Mine was £43 but worth it for the peace of mind. I've struggled the last couple of times though, guess babies moving around more now lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's pants hun :( could you not take it back to the shop? Mine was £43 but worth it for the peace of mind. I've struggled the last couple of times though, guess babies moving around more now lol xx

I don't think they would accept it back as it's been opened :( Going to have to try and sell it on I think and buy a different brand, gutted! :( Aww bless, yeah, Jellybean will be getting bigger now and moving around a lot more hehe xx


----------



## Laura2806

So frustrating isn't it :( hopefully you'll sell it on soon and get another one. The angel sounds is supposed to be good too but I like having the screen which it doesn't have. might try to find jellybean again later lol even if we ony catch the HB for a few seconds it reassures me :) 

I popped over 2nd tri a couple of times and everyone's loads further on than me, makes me jealous lol think I'll hover over 1st and 2nd for a while lol 

Well we've had a very productive morning so far, bedrooms cleaned, washing and ironing is done and we're both showered and have had breakfast! Im hungry again now though lol might have some nachos! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah it is frustrating hun, just worries me when we can't find it but I'm not surprised with this doppler lol! Waste of money! :( Only 2 more days until our 12 week scan so, we get to see OLM for real :happydance: 

Aww bless, hope you manage to find Jellybean's HB with no trouble :) 

I keep popping over to 2nd Tri aswell lol, I just like being nosey :blush: 

Wow, you sure have had a productive morning so far lol! I have had breakfast, OH has just had a shower, I'm going to get one soon as we are going out today, it's OH's sister's birthday and she's going on Holiday this evening so she is having a few cold beverages to celebrate her Birthday before she goes, coke for me of course :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Can you believe it's only 2 days away! Time flies! How you feeling about it? I was much more relaxed about this one. It's weird though cause although I was worried something would be wrong, I didn't get release when all was fine on the first scan, I think because deep down I knew everything would be ok and it was just the what ifs getting to me. Very strange lol so proud of our jellybean though :) she's got mommies nose and jaw line and daddies long legs hehe 

Haha it's completely different to first tri isn't it! So weird being there lol 

Sounds like you've got a lovely day planned :) drink diet come ;) lol mid you I saw a video of someone's scan on the ultrasound gallery thread and she had drank full fat coke before hand cause she'd been sick and baby was bouncing all over the place! Kicking and jumping was amazing to watch! Ours hardly moved lol just a little kick and hiccups! Def laid back like both of us which is good lol 

Can't wait to see YLM :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

I know! Time is flying!! In a good way though as we can't wait to see OLM again! I am a bit scared incase anything is wrong, with me being in hospital etc, I don't think there will be though as I haven't had any pain or bleeding etc. Aww bless lol, I think it's a mummy to be natural instinct to worry incase anything is wrong, yay for Jellybean having Mummy's nose and Daddy's long legs :haha: 

Yeah it is completely different! I don't think I have posted in there yet, just been reading what other people write etc :blush: 

Still not had my shower yet, been looking up Dopplers. Need to get a move on and get ready :blush: I guess that is one way to get your baby bouncing around for when you have a scan lol! I prefer Diet coke anyway as it doesn't leave sugar stuck to your teeth! Speaking of which, I'm at the Dentist again tomorrow :( 

Aww thank you hun :happydance: 

I better get moving and get a shower, speak to you soon chick. Hope you have a lovely day :D :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it def is, especially as everyone just tells you it'll be fine, and your thinking but what of it's not?! All will be though :) 

I've posted a couple of things but nothing major lol it's weird being newbie again! Lol 

Haha I spent ages looking at dopplers too! 

Hope all goes well at dentists, I've still not booked it! Lol 

Thanks hun you too xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Yeah, that's exactly how I am lol! :blush: 

Aww bless, yeah I bet it's weird being a Newbie, I'll be posting in there soon :winkwink: 

I guess you need to be 100% it's going to be right for you, unlike me :( Lol!

Thank you hun. Tut tut, naughty! :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol yep

Grrrrr I really need a wee but Simons still in the bathroom!! Lol and I can't believ it's Monday again already! But it's a day closer to meeting jellybean! :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Aww bless, yeah that's true hun. I meet Our Little Miracle again tomorrow :happydance: 

Dentist went well this morning, had 2 fillings and she cleaned my teeth. She's leaving in a couple of weeks so next time I'll have a new Dentist, gutted! :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo one more sleep :happydance: I want pics ASAP :haha: 

Glad dentists went well, shame she's leaving, we've had the same dentist all our lives! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Woohoo one more sleep :happydance: I want pics ASAP :haha:
> 
> Glad dentists went well, shame she's leaving, we've had the same dentist all our lives! Xx

Woohoo!!!! :happydance: I shall be uploading pics as soon as we get home :D 

Thank you hun, aww bless, that's what I want but..she's leaving me..lol :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

How dare she leave you! Lol 

Forgot to say we found jellybean with the Doppler easier last night :happydance: cause her out by using it earlier than before :haha:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> How dare she leave you! Lol
> 
> Forgot to say we found jellybean with the Doppler easier last night :happydance: cause her out by using it earlier than before :haha:

Hehe, I know! Ahh well, life goes on hey :haha: 

Ooo yay! I love listening to your recording of Jellybeans Heartbeat :D At least you know when to catch it now hehe, might try our doppler again later, probably have no luck though :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Worth a try tho hun :) if you were closer I'd say you could hav a go with ours. Why don't you look at renting one? xx


----------



## Laura2806

No more sleeps!!!! :happydance: 

What time is the scan? :) cxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls!

Hope all is well! 

Laura - hope your rash is getting better, please consult a doctor if the itching and hotness continues, as cholestasis in pregnancy can sometimes be the culprit (it's a liver disfunction). Also, OMG, I saw JellyBean's newest pic and your bump pic! Both are SOOOO cute!

Natt - PICS, PICS, PICS, of YLM and the new house!!!! 

UPDATE:

9+5 weeks preggers! Yay!

Guess what?! Two days ago I found Gehrig's heartbeat with my doppler! It was like a choochoo train! So fast! It didn't register on the bpm display, as I only had it for 5-10 secs at a time, since he is a little tadpool and he slips away! However, yesterday, I found it again and it registered at 169 bpm! This morning I found it again and it was 179 bpm. He is such a little doll! 

DH and I had a great weekend together (it wasn't a full weekend, but it was a weekend to us since he was home intermittantly). We went to Babies R Us on Saturday and bought a Playard (picture below - it's actually more greenish than blue and the black parts are brown), a Baby Bjorn Front Carrier (I love slings and carriers that keep baby close), a SNOOGLE pregnancy pillow, and some clothes (dude, I bought 6-8 items of clothes off of a discount rack, I thought that I was paying between $4-$6 each piece, but at the register they rank up as $1.95 each! WOW!)

As for how I am feeling...UGH...the moment I eat it's just a bad feeling all day. I find myself avoiding food...and feeling guilty bc the baby needs me to eat. I'm trying though...also, I added Expecta Omega-3 DHA pills, and Citracal calcium pills to my vitamin regimen.

P.S. Doctor's Appt tomorrow...will bring up the brown spotting I had yesterday morning...I am not freaked out about it as I had my doppler to listen to the baby and make sure that he was fine...

XoXo
 



Attached Files:







0884392556921-crop-325x325[1].jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, that's so thoughtful of you :hugs: Sorry I didn't reply to your comment chick, not been online all day. Our scan was at 10:30am then we had an ante-natal appointment at 11:00am :D The scan went great! Looked like he/she was waving at us and he/she was definetly wriggling around in there :haha: xx

Teenah - I'll upload pics of Our Little Miracle but won't be able to upload pics of the new house until the weekend :D Yay! So glad to hear you found little baba's heartbeat on your doppler :happydance:

Our Little Miracle, they put me forward two days so I am now 12 weeks and 1 Day :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Our Little Miracle 1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









Our Little Miracle 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4









Our Little Miracle 3.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









Our Little Miracle 4.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks teenah, arms are driving me mad, getting worse :( been using Ali Vera gel today tho which seems to be helping a bit so FXed it'll start to go. Got apt at hospital Friday so I'll ask then if it's no better. 

That's lovely! You do get some bargains don't you! Lol might get you to do my shopping! :haha: 

Glad you managed to find bubs with the Doppler :) it's amazing isn't it! 

Natt....beautiful :) its so lovely seeing our beenies growing :) won't be long until we're posting baby pics :happydance: (6months yesterday and JB's due!) 

Soooo hot today! Really muggy and sweaty eww! And to top it off mother in laws for dinner, only bloody had a roast chicken dinner!!!!! Going to see about my first cake order tonight! Only problem is I'm not sure how my friends mum will be with me (my friend who lost her baby a couple of weeks ago) :/ FXed it'll be ok 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

awww hun pic are great of baby. Getting big now. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: Yeah definetly! Can't wait! 8 weeks until our 20 week scan :happydance: We sure will, time is flying by at the moment! I hope she is ok with you hun, without sounding harsh, I know it will be hard for her seeing you pregnant etc but at the end of the day, it wasn't your fault :( xx

Jess - Thank you hun :hugs: How are you doing? xx


----------



## Laura2806

I know can't believ it's Only 6wks today til our 20wk! Min you I'll be a day off 20wks! Lol 

Yh I know what you mean, she was fine with and got all excited when she knew my due date as its her 60th birthday :) she's doing amazing! Gonna text my friend tomorrow and see how she is, I don't want her to feel I don't care but don't want her to think I'm rubbing her nose in it :/ 

Hey jess, how you doing Hun? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx girl's for asking, Im not to bad, I did that HPT test on monday, Obviously NEG. So gotta go see doc some time this week, hopefully tomorrow. Then I go from there, But Fertile time should be this week around sat/sun. If all goe's to plan. So me and my fiance started BDing CD8 and gonna do it at least once a night from now untill next week. So how are you lovly ladie's and baby's doing. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hopefully these 6 weeks for you and 8 weeks for me go quick :winkwink: Aww bless, I'm sure your friend won't think of it like that hun, I hope not anyway! :hugs: xx

Jess - Hope the Doctors give you some answers chick :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to see your a bit better hun, and FXed for the docs and this cycle. Xx

Cheers Natt me too! Can't believe I'm 14wks today! Gonna text he later, got a feeling she won't reply but we'll see. 

Works doing my head! We're moving to a new system so it's manic but the one girl is starting to get bitchy again. Soooo majorly pathetic can't wait to start may leave and get outta here! Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Natt - The baby is PERFECT! Eeeee! Getting so big!

Laura - Fuck work...I hate my job...and pretty much everybody I know! This is not pregnancy hormones speaking either! I literally hate my job and 98% of the people I know...LoL. My husband and I have hated the State we live in since we moved here in 2010...he's in the Army so we got forced to move here...it is one of the most dreadful places on the planet - the entire south eastern part of the united states is horrible...tons of dummies and assholes are from here...Anyhow...that was a rant...LoL.

Jess - I was a HPT addict for a while, and it drove me NUTS. I swear I must have spent $1000 on them in like 8 months! I hate to say it, but flipping off TTC and giving up is what got me knocked up finally! I can't say that I relaxed, but I can say that I just stopped thinking about it...

UPDATE:

9+6 weeks preggers!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeee!

Going to the doctors today...don't know if I'll have a scan...I will be doing a non-fasting Glucose test though...UGH! I have to drink this icky sweet stuff 30 mins before I am seen...I don't even drink soda, so this should be interesting...

Oh, went to school lastnight (ugh) and I left early because I was mentally and physically drained from feeling ill...I swear, I cried...It can be really hard at times to be sick 24/7...I can't wait until it goes away and I can EAT and ENJOY food again...LoL. 

XoXo


----------



## Laura2806

Haha good to know someone else hates work! 

My dream is to have a traditional tea rooms doing afternoon teas, cakes, homemade goods etc. in a nice little holiday village with old folks lol 

I'd call it Flossy's Fancie's after my late great grandma :') 

I'm so glad I didn't get morning sickness! Just aversions lol 

Can you believe your almost 10wks already! It's going sooo fast! I love it lol I'm now officially in my 2nd tri :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

We'll I've spoken to my friend and she's doing ok, has her ups and downs but is ok, glad to hear it, she's fine with me which is a relief, and her OH is doing better too. Glad they're doing ok. Such lovely people xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun. Happy 14 weeks :happydance: Sorry to hear work is doing your head in, won't be long before you can leave and say Adios :rofl: Aww, really glad to hear your friend is doing ok chick :hugs: xx

Teenah - Thank you hun, it's amazing how much they grow in such a short time! :D I have to have one of those Glucose tests done at 26 weeks, I have to fast from midnight though :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun! Lol 

Sounds like you've both got way better docs/midwives/hospitals than me :( so far I have appointments that I don't what they're for, notes not filled in, and the urine samples I take with me dont get tested, oh and I've not had my medical exemption certificate completed yet! Not to mention I had to ask for my bounty pack! Soooo at tomorrows appointment I shall be asking them to fill my notes in, explain what the appointments are for, and if they can't tell me I shall be cancelling them, I want my medical exemption filing in and back dating to 21st march (when I got my BFP), I will not be taking a urine sample and if they ask for it I shall simply say the last 2 never got tested so I didn't bother bringing one! Considering swapping hospitals if tomorrow doesn't go very well, only thing is the only other hospital I would go to isn't very big at all, it's where my SIL is going, nice but only has one birthing pool and she said its not very nice. ATM I don't know what to do :( 

Sorry for the rant there ladies! Lol 

14+1!

I can't believe I'm 14wks pregnant, it's sooo surreal! In the next couple of weeks I will hopefully start to feel jellybean move and then it may become real! I hope it's not weeks away tho, there's a lot of fat for JB to kick through! :haha: 

Not sleeping too good ATM, I'm exhausted but nights are restless and the vivid dreams make me feel like I've not slept. 

Only 22 more weeks at work! Don't think I could take any longer there lol 

Gagging while brushing my teeth is easing off a bit now, thankfully! 

But mainly I keep realising we're having a baby, welling up and grinning from ear to ear, people driving past me must think I'm mad :rofl: 

How are my ladies doing? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Your Hospital doesn't sound very organised at all! :( My notes get filled in at every appointment, my urine sample got checked and the Bounty Packs were on the tables so we could just take one. We picked our "Mum To Be Bounty Pack" up from Boots yesterday :D 

Yay! I think it will all feel more "real" once we start feeling kicks etc xx


----------



## teenah99

Questions
A.) what is a bounty pack
B.) what is medical exemption

Laura - you should def bring up your concerns to the hospital administration as it is illegal to not fill in notes for a visit. As for the urine sampling...this is very concerning as they should check your urine for proteins every visit...My doctor does. Also, Eeeeee! You are totally going to start feeling JellyBean's kicks soon! OMG! 14 weeks! I can't believe how far we have come from moaning over TTC together to being preggers! Oh, and I totally feel you on not sleeping well...my dreams have always been vivid, but even more so now that I am pregnant...it sucks...oh, and what about when you find the perfect position with the right amount of pillows, and then Simon disturbs you and you have to start all over! (it happens to me with DH!)

Natt - It turns out that I had an early mini-glucose test so early because I have a high rate of diebetes in my family (I'm half-Mexican, half-Native American, so it runs really bad in my culture)

UPDATE:

10 weeks Preggers!

Went to the Doctor's yesterday, my glucose test results were within the normal range, I gained 1 lbs (I just had lunch so I am hoping it was food), and we listened to the baby on their doppler (i had to tell the doctor where the baby typically is, and sure enuff we found him!) I have another appt in 4 weeks on June 27th, 2012 - I'll be about 14 weeks! Eeeeee! I just ate breakfast, so I am starting to feel sick...duh...it happens everyday! :( Gingerale seems to help, so I discovered yesterday...I will see if it works again today.

P.S. The crib came last night! I can't wait for DH to assemble it!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I'm gonna have words with them tomorrow and get my notes filled in, they haven't even filled in my EDD!!!! 

A bounty pack is full of freebies and infor about all sorts of things during pregnancy. There's 5 that you get at diff stages of your pregnancy. 

Simons not sleeping well neither, he only seems to sleep when he's spooned into me with his arm round and on my belly! Which makes me even hotter lol 

Just had soup for lunch, that was a mistake I'm now sweating my ass off!! 

I'll be sooo glad when stock take is over at work, my boss only wants me to work half a day because of being pregnant, fair enough, but the one bit h in the office hates this and can't see why I shouldn't work a full day! Maybe when she's pregnant she'll understand how tired you get! Then again her boyfriend hasn't even proposed to her yet and they've been together 4years and had their own house for 2! Sorry but she's driving me mad ATM! 

Bit grumpy lately, think its the heat and hormones! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Oohh I see, my brother has diabetes, not sure about anyone else in my family as I was adopted at an early age so not 100% sure of my family illness history xx

Laura - Omg that's shocking that they haven't even filled our your EDD! I would be climbing the walls! Must be a common thing to not sleep well during pregnancy, I haven't been sleeping well either :( Was going to get up at 2:30am this morning as I was restless but thought I better not as I need energy for moving house tomorrow! Eeek! :happydance: xx


----------



## teenah99

You know what I was just thinking? We are all going to have infants at the same time! I mean, we are just about 4 and 2 weeks apart between us all! CRAZY! Eeeee! So excited to meet my tiny baby! It's hard to wait!


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Yay!! :happydance: Shame we don't all live closer, all our babies could grow up together :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Tell me about it! Think it still says october! If they don't book their ideas up tomorrow I'll be switching hospitals! 

How lovely would that be to grow up together :) its mad isnt it! 

Only 22more weeks at work!!!! Eeeeek! Lol and yay for moving house! Make sure you take it easy and don't do any heavy lifting! 

Well I could be meeting my niece or nephew before long! Stacey's either having braxton hicks or early labour! sooooooo excited :)) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Well I'm at the hospital, had a dig about urine samples already as I was told to do one when I got here, half a bottle later I was all peed out! FXed today goes well and I don't have to switch hospitals! I shall update when I'm out! 

Oh and today is day 100 of my pregnancy :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ong omg omg!!! She filled all my notes in, told me what My next apt for, told me off for not taking a urine sample and made me do one and gave me bounty pack number 2!! The only thing I forgot was my medical exemption :doh: but I shall take this down to my docs and ask them to sign it :) 

Feel soooo much happier now and can't wait to have JB at Good Hope Hospital :) xx


----------



## teenah99

Happy 100th day Laura!

Natt - darling, how are you feeling? Any news on what happened when you had to go to the hospital? Any known cause?

Update:

10+1 weeks preggers

I am dreadfully tired, bloated, and generally uncomfortable...

My tummy down low is also getting harder! :happydance:

I can't wait to start showing a massive bump! I know some people dont care to look large, but I can't wait to really look preggers! Not just bloated and pudgey!


----------



## Laura2806

Same here! I want a nice big bump to show off :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

How are my ladies today? 

I've been spoilt by the OH :) we have a new edition to the family!

Meet Delilah :flower: 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/33e4990a.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/4f6a1906.jpg
Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girl's,

You's have been chatty lol. x

Love delilah, she's beautiful laura. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Lol thanks jess :) she's teeny! 

How you doin? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome, And she she's so small. Well me lol, I woke up this morning to bleeding and thought here I go again. Did'nt know what the hell was going on, Then thought maybe I ov'ed yesterday and it's spotting but NOPE turn's out iv got a water infection. TMI alert, So now every time I wee&Wipe (lol) there's blood. Feel like sh*t. x x x

How are you and the fella... Awww and cant forget bump lol, how are you's getting on? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - We have officially moved into our new house :happydance: I haven't done any heavy lifting, my OH did it all, I felt useless but then again, he knows I can't lift heavy things at the moment. Glad to hear the Hospital have finally pulled their finger out of their arse and filled your notes in :rofl: Awww Delilah is sooo cute! xx

Teenah - I'm not too bad thank you hun, I haven't heard anything back from the Hospital so I'm guessing they are just treating it as a severe migraine, haven't had anymore symptoms so that's good :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun congrat's on new house, bet it's lovly hay. awww bless ya your not useless, your pregnant. :D x x x

Ow and hun, I gave the last of them OPK's you gave me to a friend as im having a break after this cycle, and she said were did you get them from hun? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww hun congrat's on new house, bet it's lovly hay. awww bless ya your not useless, your pregnant. :D x x x
> 
> Ow and hun, I gave the last of them OPK's you gave me to a friend as im having a break after this cycle, and she said were did you get them from hun? x x x

Thank you hun, it is lovely :D Hehe my OH understands so that's good :thumbup: 

That'a fine hun, sorry it's come to this and it's making you want to take a break from TTC, sending you lot's of :dust: and hopefully you will get your little baby soon :hugs: 

I got the OPK's from, I think it was either Ebay or Amazon chick xx


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear you've got a uti :( I had 2 whilst TTC not nice :nope: Hope you feel better soon, a break from TTC will do you good xx

Glad your all moved in Natt :) do you love it? Lol thanks Hun I forgot how tiny they are! My friend got 2 today too lol 

And with the hosp, I know right!! 

We have done nothing today :) just laid in bed and watched ice age :) soooooo nice! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, I do love it :D You're welcome chick, aww bless. It's bank holiday weekend, lying in bed sounds good to me! :winkwink: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx girlie's. x x x

I have a look for her natt and see if i can find them. Thx for letting me know. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good Natt :) be settled and sorted in time for YLM :)

Jess how you feeling now hun? Are you going docs as soon as they're open? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im feeling like crap hun, Quite tired, In so much pain as Im ovulating today, and the pain is bad enothe with this urine/water infection i got. Im not even happy that ov is happening and iv been having :sex: every day for the last 7 day's non stop. Even though i know it wont happen this month. :( 

My wonderful fiance went and got my prescription for my infection, just gotta try and get it tomorrow. 

Om my doctor's been fully booked for the last week and iv been trying to get cancelation's or emergency app's but havent had any luck so gonna have to ring them back on wednesday and just see what happen's from there. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Oh Hun that sucks :( make sure you get your prescription today, water infections can't be left hun, take some painkillers too, there's no point being in pain :hugs: 

Other than that do nothing, spend time with honey watching films on the sofa (if she'll sit still ;) ) and get plenty of rest, sounds like you need it! 

Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, lol yer gotta defo get it today. and i will be lol. x x x

That made me laugh if she will stay still :D na she might do lol sometime's she will but some time's very vigity. x x x

So what's happening with you and getting your own place hun, any good news yet. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to hear it! Lol 

Stick a good Disney film on ;) 

We should hopefully hear something Wednesday about what the start date of the contract will be then we'll be able to carry on looking :happydance: found what I think could be the perfect wedding venue yesterday too! They've got an open day in July so gonna go along and if we like it get a price :) I think once we get a contract and venue booked everything else will fall into place :) 

I do have a major dilemma tho.........having my hair cut Friday and I can't decide whether to keep growing it or have it cut back into a slightly longer inverted bob! Lol bought some new curling tongs today so I'm gonna give them a bash and see what I think lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun :hugs: Sorry to hear you are not feeling well at the moment chick, hope you feel better soon :( xx 

I found the link to the OPK's that I got:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Highly-Sen...H8VM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1338809357&sr=8-5

Laura - Definetly hehe :D Ooo wedding plans huh? :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes! Lol cannot wait to become mrs talbot :) he annoys me but I love him so much :)

We pretty much know what we want so it's just a case of sourcing things and actually doing it :) jellybean will be a gorgeous age too and look soooooo cute in a little dress or suit :) eeeeek! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oh yes! Lol cannot wait to become mrs talbot :) he annoys me but I love him so much :)
> 
> We pretty much know what we want so it's just a case of sourcing things and actually doing it :) jellybean will be a gorgeous age too and look soooooo cute in a little dress or suit :) eeeeek! Xx

Aww bless, can't wait to see those beautiful wedding pictures of you, your husband and little Jellybean :happydance: 

We are hoping to get married either next year or the year after, not too sure yet :blush: xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls!

Hope you're doing well!

Jessica - Oh no! Water infections (UTI's) are the worst! I had one when I was 14 years old (I guess from swimming and staying in wet clothes) and OMG...it hurt so effing bad! Like I wanted to DIE! Please drink LOTS of water and look into taking a good probiotic pill - I like ALIGN. Also, a TTC break will do wonders...promise, just kick back, clear up that Water infection and enjoy your family.

Natt - Eeeeeeeeeee! All moved in! That's great! It's like a new chapter in your life! Also, I am glad to hear that the hospital hasn't called you back with bad news, but I am concerned about them not following up at all. I encourage you to call and request an update, also, a referral to Neurology might be in order to rule out clots, tumors, or other nasties (just remember to tell them that you are preggers).

Laura - As always I am at work logged on so I can't see the pic of your little Delilah! Grrrrrr...memo to self: log on at home! As for the WEDDING! Eeeeeeeeee! So exciting! I didn't have a wedding, which suits me and DH just fine, but I do loooooove to plan one! Details about the dress style you want are in order!? As for your hair...Oooo...this is tough, I would say grow it out since right now the estrogen in your body is causing your hair to not shed and also it is growing at a more rapid rate, so this is the time to grow lush hair! Plus, you'll be able to do more of a variety of formal hairstyles for the wedding with long hair! See pic! Then you can chop it all off later...

Update:

10+4 weeks preggers
Had a great day with DH yesterday - he came home around 4 ish, so we spent the evening together, got in some AMAZING BDing...LoL. TMI - but it had to be said! Also, I have to say, my DH is SMOKING HOT! He is blonde haired with blue eyes, SUPER muscular (he does body building), and just plain HOT! I am seriously not at his level, like I am cute, I guess, but quite chubby these days...But he's just such a doll, super loving and perfect (but he does get on my last damn nerve sometimes!) Anyhow...we are so excited about our baby, yesterday we laid in bed and listened to the babies HB for the first time together - ususally I listen to it while he's getting dressed or in the shower, since he wakes up super early for work and we don't get much time together...He got REALLY happy when he heard it and said, "that was really special mama." So sweet.

Back to work...ugh...I effing hate work...P.S. Remember I refused to do work that I wasn't being paid for? Well, today one of the super higher ups has to do a REALLY complex task bc I wont and I am sure they are going to be PISSED. But I don't care. It's the only way they will see what I actually do.
 



Attached Files:







4QON2QCAQY9EFCCAVQ1FQRCA7DAWYECAY6K5NKCAFZXTIBCAQZ1A5MCA42R56HCA550JWYCAUUZM4WCASXN91TCA4CC505CA.jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - We sure are all moved in, we love it! Managed to get everything unpacked now so it looks more like home and not like we are moving again with everything in bags :rofl: 

I don't think the Hospital will have anymore updates as they didn't do anymore tests on me after my CT scan. They would have given me an MRI scan to probably check for clots etc but because I'm pregnant, they couldn't do it. None of my symptoms have returned so I'm guessing that's a good sign? xx


----------



## Laura2806

We want next year so jellybean's still young enough to not be running around and me panicking all day! Lol 

Haha go teenah! I want a dress that's not too puffy, but not figure hugging, with a little wrap/cardi/maybe sleeves to cover the tops of my arms, but I want black detail on it, either lace or something lol yh I think will grow my hair and see how I get on, try and stick it out! Lol 

So far today Simon has almost put his hand throughthe glass in darwins viv as he was stroking him and he turned and went for him (he's not sociable!) so Simon pulled his hand away and straight into the glass! Then he turned around and stood in dog wee! Bella can't hold it in! And now cassie has just knocked my drink over which was in a pint glass and somehow it's not only covered the wooden floor but also me and the wall?!? 

Staying from the animals for the rest of the day I reckon! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I know what you mean haha, they will be sat in their pram or passed around family/friends rather than running around causing mayhem :haha: Oh dear, sounds like the animals are not in a friendly mood today :shock: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx Natt for link hun. x x x

Awww teenah thx sweetie. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's what I'm thinking lol less stress for me! 

Feeling any better jess? Did you get the drugs? Lol

I just got Simon to find JB with the Doppler, his smile was so much bigger than when I find JB! :) and JB stayed still for much longer than she does for me lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - You're welcome hun xx

Laura - Aww yay for Simon finding JB's heartbeat :happydance: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Yer feeling a bit better, got them yesterday. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good chick, they should work pretty quick and you'll be feeling better in no time :) 

Ladies I spoke to Sarah yesterday (on fb) she's been having gallbladder problems for a while now and it's got to the point where they want to take it out but ATM she's scared of surgery. Also her 2nd cd21 came back higher than the first but still not great and they're waiting for matts SA results. 

How are we all today? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Glad you are feeling a bit better hun :hugs: xx 

Laura - Thank you for the update on Sarah hun, such a shame what she's going through at the moment :( Next time you speak to her, can you let her know we are all thinking of her please? :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I will do chick, some people haut don't seem to catch a break! Bless her :hugs: 

Did I tell you guys about my sil's old boss and family friend? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I will do chick, some people haut don't seem to catch a break! Bless her :hugs:
> 
> Did I tell you guys about my sil's old boss and family friend? Xx

Thank you hun and no they don't, poor thing :( 

I don't think you did hun :shock: xx


----------



## Laura2806

My SIL's boss had said to her that she wanted to start trying for a baby but didn't know if she could conceive or not cause she's never had regular periods. 

Well a week later her husband persuaded her to take a test cause she'd not had a period for just over 3months. Turns out she was 14weeks pregnant and got scanned straight away! Babies fine, just looks long and thin compared to jellybean. She's due 3weeks before us :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> My SIL's boss had said to her that she wanted to start trying for a baby but didn't know if she could conceive or not cause she's never had regular periods.
> 
> Well a week later her husband persuaded her to take a test cause she'd not had a period for just over 3months. Turns out she was 14weeks pregnant and got scanned straight away! Babies fine, just looks long and thin compared to jellybean. She's due 3weeks before us :) xx

Aww wow! That's amazing news hun! I bet they are over the moon aren't they? I wish her a Happy and Healthy 9 months :flower: xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey girls!

Laura - Poor Sarah, I really hope things start looking up for her. Please encourage her to not feel scared about the surgery, many people have their gallbladders removed and go on to living much happier lives, free of feeling ill. Also, Omg - 14 WEEKS preggers and she didn't even know it?! It's cool that she didnt have to go through the first trimester worries! Skipped right thru em! PS yay for daddy finding JB's heartbeat! I would love for DH to try, but baby is such a rascal that I think it would be frustrating for him.

UPDATE:
Yesterday around 2 pm I started feeling a dull ache on my lower right side, it wasn't horrible, but it was annoying. At around 330 pm I went to the bathroom and pulled up my shirt to have a look, as it felt like a tender bruised spot. I pressed around and found that it was definitly tender to the touch, and also a bit hard. I was told it was just round ligament pain...so I got home around 5 pm and immediately got the doppler out, I looked in my ususal spot, centered above my pubic bone, and I couldn't find baby...I moved it directly over my tender spot, and BAM! Super strong and LOUD HB! The little rascal was nestled highup in my uterus on the right side! He got annoyed by the pressing as I heard his fetal movements swish away and hide in another lower centered spot! My tender spot went away after that! Isn't that CRAZY!? I was amazed, especially at his little "leave me alone" attitude! Just like his daddy! I tell my hubby that he's a cat (a. he LOVES cats, and b. cats LOVE him), because he doesn't like to be touched unless he initiates it, and he gets annoyed and moves away if you touch him...lol. The baby seems to be the same! Awe, my little family of kittens! 

P.S. I puked this morning...for the first time...it happened as I was brushing my teeth, like Laura, I have had a horrible gag reflex ONLY when brushing since being preggers. It was only bile, but I wrenched for a few minutes, it was HORRIBLE!


----------



## Laura2806

Yh they can believe it! It's so lovely :) 

Yh I said to Sarah if needs must it's gotta be done really. I know how nice to not have all the worries of first tri! The look on his face priceless :) I had to guide him a bit but was ok :) pretty sure JB kicked too :)) 

Aww how strange! I now think some of my pains are baby cause I know she is now :) sometimes we have to do these things to the oh lol I love it and get all emotional when Simon looks at baby things, makes me all warm and goey lol

Think we're gonna start planning how to do the geckos out for when del's bigger and we put them together! I'm thinking of getting a tree root ornament and making the background to match as I've got oak bark from doing darwins viv (that stuffs expensive!) the make it so the branches of the tree come over the top of the viv and hang down for them to play in, bark of the bottom and maybe some real plants for them climb too :) make it like a mini tree for them :) I love doing viv's out! Lol only I'll need more help this time round cause of JB :) 

Oh and my sex drives starting to return ;) xx


----------



## Laura2806

15weeks today :happydance: only 25weeks to go!! 5weeks until 20wk scan!! 

How are my ladies? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww girlie's, 

All that baby talk is so cute. x

I cant believe how quick the last 15 week's has gone. x x x


----------



## teenah99

Laura - 15 weeks! OMG! I swear, that sounds so far along! Yay! Are you feeling movement yet? We need a belly pic again soon! I was gunna post one, but I just feel so damn fat that I dont want to! The bloating is horrible by mid-morning. You should be able to see the sex...I CAN'T WAIT TO KNOW! I swear it's a baby girl! Either way, we will be happy! 

Jessica - how are you doing? Any big plans for the weekend? My hubby is off work for once!!!!! Yay! So we booked a posh oceanfront hotel on Emerald Isle in North Carolina...hopefully it will be as great as I hope! I'm thinking of getting a spray tan before we go, as I avoid to sun (even tho I am naturally brown due to my race) and I am a bit off colored! LoL. I look more yellow than anything! Plus the tan can help hide my dimpled thighs! Ugh...

Natt - BABY BUMP PICS are in order young lady! 

UPDATE:

10+6 days preggers! So fat...so nauseous, so full of belches! Ugh
My little baby seems to stay snuggled up high on the right part of my uterus...as that is where i hear him with the doppler these says...such a little tadpole! I love him so! My cat loves me again, YAY! She is now being a snuggle monster (when it suits her) again! She's such a princess! 

Oooo...as for work...these assholes are scrabbling to complete that complex task I told you about, and I really dont care...if they dont care about me, than I dont care about them, or their revenue, or their inability to complete the task...They can suck it...

Anyhow...pray that no sharks get me this weekend! Eeek! :boat::shipw:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Happy 15 weeks hun :happydance: Not long until your 20 week scan! Woohoo! We have a Midwife appointment at the end of this month, get to hear OLM's heartbeat :happydance: xx

Teenah - I will try and get a bump picture soon. I have actually lost weight according to the scales lol! It's all the walking me and OH do :shock: You should do a bump pic too :D Hope you and OH have a lovely break and hope no sharks get you :o xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess how you doing?

Thanks ladies, I can't believ I'm 15wks already! Yay for midwife apt Natt :happydance:

We should all post a bump pic tomorrow! Took one this morning lol 

Teenah I hope you have a lovely time and stay away from sharks! I know what you mean about hiding the dimples, everyone looks better tanned! Lol mind you it's take more than that to make me look good :haha: 

Natt yay for weight loss, I've lost 6lb lol don't look it tho, look like I've gained a stone! I want my bump now lol 

Teenah this is what I think to your bosses and the task :haha: what goes around comes around ey! ;) 
Feels like things are starting to fall into place now, hopefully weve found a wessing venue and we got some awesome news today :) Simon gets his contract 2nd July meaning we can now get a mortgage and buy :) bit worried about affording everything while I'm on mat leave so gonna talk to the financial advisor in a week or so and look at finances again :) things just keep gettig better :)

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol teenah you make me laugh. Thx girlie's for asking yer im not to bad. Im more relaxed but still in pain. I dunno what happened to ovulation this cycle look at me chart. ok i missed a few temp's but but not much rise no crosshair's. Im not to bothered as im quite sure it's not gonna happen for me this month then off to NTNP. But obviously i'll be staying in touch with my lovly ladie's. x x x

Hope you have a since time teenah. x

How are you girlie's doing? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Time is flying isn't it? :shock: Can't wait for our Midwife appointment, get to listen to baby's heartbeat, tried again with our doppler but couldn't find it, I don't think it will work until 28 weeks as it states on the box :( Yay for losing 6lb's. Tell me about it, I want a bump too lol :brat: xx


----------



## Laura2806

It might be an idea to speak to your docs about still bing in pain, just to checked its normal hun. Will you stop charting etc? 

I'm not great atm :( really emotional and got all upset last night missing my grandma, woke Simon up with my crying :cry: feeling crappy today too, exhausted and fed up of work. It needs to slow down else before long I'm gonna burn out :( 

Ugh I wanna go back to bed and cry for hours! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww hun, sending you big :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. Pregnancy hormones huh? :hug: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick just feeling really meh ATM :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun sorry to hear your amotional and feeling crappy, hope you fell better soon. If you dont mind me asking! is there somethink wrong with your grandma? Om yer im think that is a good idea, but cant really get hold of her. I know work can be hard hun, but just keep thinking soon you'll have a little one to see to :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - :hugs: xx


----------



## teenah99

Isn't weird how we have all lost weight? I am done between 6-8 lbs, but I TOO look like a damn cow! What's up with that???!!! 

Natt - Yay, Yay, Yay for midwife appt! I hope that everything goes well! I am sure it will! As for your damn doppler...BOOOO! How unfair it is to not work! The one I am renting has worked consistantly since 9+4 weeks...Just yesterday I had a listen to baby's HB morning, late afternoon, and evening...I find it and only listen for a minute or so, as I don't want to over do it...

P.S. I'll for sure post a bump pic soon.

UPDATE: 

11 weeks preggers, feeling dreadful.

Ugh...


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - I can't wait for our Midwife appointment, only way we will get to hear baby's heartbeat. We have one of these, ever since using it, I have only read bad reviews, it's been opened and used so I don't think we can sell it on unfortunately, I wouldn't sell anyone it anyway to be honest as it's rubbish! :( We got ours from Mothercare xx 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Infant-Prenatal-Listening-System/dp/B000246FTY


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, FXed you get hold of the docs soon jess, we lost my grandma suddenly in December chick, she started off with a water infection which led to a chest infection, pneumonia and small heart attack and there was no way she was coming back home :cry: I just wanted to have one picture of her with my baby, she was always so proud of 'the four generations' (her, my nan, mum and me) and I so wanted that to be 'the five generations'. I think jellybean will come on the 2nd December on the 12month anniversary of loosing her. Sleep tight grandma xx

The thought of only having 21weeks left at work is the only thing keeping me going! Lol feeling a bit better now just drained :(

Teenah it is weird seeing as a lot of people gain a good stone int he first tri! 

Happy 11weeks teenah! Sorry to hear your feeling rough :hugs: FXed it'll ease up once you hit 2nd tri in a couple of weeks! 

Natt it's such a shame you've not been able to listen to baby :( have you looking into renting one? Someone I went to uni with whose due 4days before me, said they've rented one and it's £9.99 a month. Might be worth a look hun :) when's your apt? 

Oh an I think my straighteners have not the dust :( got back from MIL's to a burning smell, checked all the plugs then thought it can't be my straighteners they turn off after 15mins, well I picked them out the holder and almost burnt myself :( and they were off! The holder was alls boiling hot :( so looks like its long hair still and new straighteners when my hairdresser is next at the warehouse! Typical cause I've just bought curling tongues too lol 

Guess its not been a good couple of days!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awwww hun, so sorry to hear that. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess :hugs: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Really sorry to hear about your Grandma hun :hugs: Yeah I have seen some Dopplers on Ebay to rent which is the same price, might consider doing that, at least if I have a worrying day about baby, we can listen to make sure everything is ok :) My appointment is 26th June :) Sorry to hear you have had a rough couple of days, hope things pick up for you soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun xx
I would if I were you, I've been using mine quite a bit ATM cause I felt something Monday and nothing since so I keep checking, HB is strong tho and a right little wriggler! :) 

Woohoo 2days before my birthday!! :happydance: 

Feeling better today thanks hun, glad its Friday! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

Lst caught one of the files int he office bitching about me! Silly little girl!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I bet it's good to have some reassurance. Sorry I can't type much at the moment, just had a spell of numbness but it was on the left side, left me feeling, took me about 5 minutes to type this out :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun I'm sorry :hugs: has it gone now? 

Do you have a number for your midwife? Or do you keep a note of when it happens and how long it lasts? 

Hope your feeling better today xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww Hun I'm sorry :hugs: has it gone now?
> 
> Do you have a number for your midwife? Or do you keep a note of when it happens and how long it lasts?
> 
> Hope your feeling better today xxx

Was meant to type "right" side, not left. Hardly any of my last sentence made sense :blush: 

Thank you hun :hugs: The numbness went after about 10 minutes, still left with a nasty headache today though, just the same as last time :cry: I do have a number for my Midwife hun xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Bless ya! At least it didn't last long, have you taken some painkillers? I've been thinking of gettig a gel eye mask and keeping it in the fridge for when I get headaches, think it might help out. 

Do you think it could just be your body reacting to pregnancy? I'd give her a buzz on Monday hun and just update her xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Bless ya! At least it didn't last long, have you taken some painkillers? I've been thinking of gettig a gel eye mask and keeping it in the fridge for when I get headaches, think it might help out.
> 
> Do you think it could just be your body reacting to pregnancy? I'd give her a buzz on Monday hun and just update her xx

True true hun, the headache afterwards is awful though, been taking paracetomol yeah hun. Ooo good idea hun, yeah I think that would work, only same as that "forehead" I think it's called that advertises on TV? 

I think it is my body reacting to pregnancy hun as I have never suffered with them before :( I didn't even tell my Midwife I was in hospital for those 4 days, I need to speak to her anyway about change of address xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh and those heat pad things lol I think I've would be better tho. 

Let shops it doesn't get worse and goes once little ones here :hugs: 

Man I need to wee! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh and those heat pad things lol I think I've would be better tho.
> 
> Let shops it doesn't get worse and goes once little ones here :hugs:
> 
> Man I need to wee! Lol xx

If I keep getting them then I will see if my Doctor can give me anything to prevent them.

I hope so hun, migraines are awful! :hugs: 

Aww bless, go and have a wee, don't want any accidents now do we? :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I wonder if aspirin or blood thinners would help? Don't know if it's safe to have them or not tho. 

I had a wee! Lol got heartburn kicking in a bit :( off out for a meal just now tho then going cinema to see men in black 3 :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I wonder if aspirin or blood thinners would help? Don't know if it's safe to have them or not tho.
> 
> I had a wee! Lol got heartburn kicking in a bit :( off out for a meal just now tho then going cinema to see men in black 3 :) xx

I got given Aspirin when I was in hospital but only a couple of tablets because of the sudden symptoms. 

Yay for having a wee :haha: Oh dear, I feel sorry for you hun, heartburn is awful! Makes me feel sick! Hope you feel better soon chick :hugs: Ooo enjoy your meal and Men In Black 3 hun :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hmmm let's hope IF it happens again, you manage to find something to help with the headaches. 

Had it mild all evening! :( meal was lovely, we didn't get to see MIB tho cause they were half hour late with our table so by the time everyone had ate it only gave us 20mins to get tickets, popcorn and seated so decided to give it a miss and go another time! Was nice being with both sets of parents, my brother and SIL and Si's brother :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed I will hun, I'm just making sure I'm stocked up on Paracetomol :)

Glad to hear you had a lovely meal hun and hope your heartburn has died down a bit now. Aww that's a shame about MIB, no point rushing around though huh? Aww a family outing, how lovely :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Good idea! Lol I've been quite a lot of headaches lately, bet they're nothing compared to yours tho! 

So ar so good, no heartburn today :happydance: 

Baking a cake for a 16th birthday today, 3 tiers for a 16th! Bit daft personally but hey ho will be my first tierd cake! 

How you feeling today? 

Just messages one of the lads Simon used to work with cause he's had some pretty shit fb status lately, turns out one of his mates, who I dated very briefly, has been texting dirty things to his ex for months! What a *******! 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Good idea! Lol I've been quite a lot of headaches lately, bet they're nothing compared to yours tho!
> 
> So ar so good, no heartburn today :happydance:
> 
> Baking a cake for a 16th birthday today, 3 tiers for a 16th! Bit daft personally but hey ho will be my first tierd cake!
> 
> How you feeling today?
> 
> Just messages one of the lads Simon used to work with cause he's had some pretty shit fb status lately, turns out one of his mates, who I dated very briefly, has been texting dirty things to his ex for months! What a *******!
> 
> Xx


Oh no, my friend went to the doctors with severe headaches, he told her to drink 1.5 litres of water a day, it must be dehydration or something :wacko: 

Yay for no heartburn!! :happydance: 

Wow!! Sounds like it's going to be an amazing cake! Will we be seeing pictures? :winkwink: 

I'm not too bad today thank you, just tired, was awake from about 4am this morning, not sleeping well at all! :( 

Omg..what kind of a mate does that?!? :growlmad: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's sorry haven't been on for a bit. Iv been on and kept up with your post's ladie's but just haven't replyed, I know that sound's horrible but I did'nt really no what to say and dont mean it in a bad way iv just been quite low. I dunno what the hell is gonna happen for me this month. Iv been on a June testing thread but as soon as I join nearly everyone one got BFP's im really happy for them but It's hard to wonder weither I will be getting my BFP any time soon. Sorry if my writting dont make sence lol. Im all over the place at the moment. Keep forgetting thing's and stand there lost sometime's. How sad is that hay. But anyway forget about me.

How are your ladie's and your little bump's. :D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hi girlie's,

Just found a doopler on sale, and it's a good one from what the ladie said. I cant remember but im sure i see one of you ladie's wanted one that got a heart beat from early pregnancy, well this one she said 10 weeks she got a heaet beat. 

https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/showthread.php?t=348569

That's the link above. If anyone's looking for one.

x x x


----------



## Laura2806

There's no way I can drink that much! Lol I hate drinking water too! 

Heartburns coming and going today but it's not too bad! I shall post cake pics once it's finished :) 

Try and get some naps in hun, Have you thought of tryin a pregnancy pillow? Might help you sleep. 

I know what a twat! I can't believ he's done it! Poor phil is so nice aswell :( 

Jess hun sorry your not doing great :hugs: sounds like your all out of sorts and could do with a shove in the right direction. I mean that in a nice way lol just take it easy and don't push yourself. Did you manage to get in at the doctors? It might help to just have a chat with them, or even a nurse who can refer you to the docs and make an appointment for you. 

Your not being sad Hun your mourning. You lost your baby at the end of the day and that's traumatising no matter how far along you are. You need time to recover :hugs: 

We're fine thanks hun, starting to grow a little bit now, my boss commented on it this morning! 

Make sure that no matter how shit you feel you talk to us or someone, even if it's a pm. Just don't be afraid to talk and bottle it up, it doesn't do anyone any good. Sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I hope that you are all doing well. I am sorry to hear about the headaches going around! 

Natt - I am becoming increasingly worried about the symptoms that you are posting. Numbness for any amount of time isn't good (unless you were sitting on your limb and it "fell asleep")...please don't wait or self-medicate..PLEASE go to a doctor...ASAP. I would hate for it to be something horrible and you not know until it is too late. If you talk to your mid-wife tell her about the hospital visit, and all of your symptoms, if she isn't concerned, please seek a 2nd opinion...also, do not take aspirin if you have not been instructed to, it is very dangerous for the baby and you during pregnancy (again, unless you have been prescribed it). 

Laura - as for your headaches, Natt mentioned that water can help, where do you gage your water intake at? high or low? I am an avid water drinker, and I have yet to suffer from a headache - if I am busy at work and I skip an hour or more of drinking from a bottle of water, I start feeling HORRIBLE. I guess that since I have always drank a ton of water that my body hates it when i skimp on it...it's weird.

Jess - tell us about your weekend?! did you do anything fun with the LO? She's a doll! As for the BFP's - I understand, I felt a twinge of jealousy at both of my sister's pregnancies and also when Laura and Natt got their BFP's...It's only natural! 

UPDATE:

11+4 weeks preggers! Eeeeeeeee!
Overall feeling - CRAP. Horrible acidic stomach and heartburn. Burping 24/7, like mid-sentence I'll just belch! Bloating that starts about an hour after I wake...and lasts all night until I wake up 3-4 times in the night to pee liters! I seriously have such a full bladder from the fluid shifting from my bloated limbs and tummy, that IT HURTS. 

As for my weekend at the beach - great! Hubby and I really enjoyed ourselves, and I came to the realization that he is JUST NOT a beach or water person...I thought that driving to a posh clear water beach and staying on the ocean would make him want to play in the water with me...NOPE...spent a total of 20 mins in water the entire weekend (my preference is to stay out until it starts getting dark)...but we still had fun together laffing and laffing, snuggling, eating (what I could eat), and just spending time together! When we got home yesterday in the late afternoon I decided to book a prenatal massage, and he decided to go to the gym, so I went to my massage, and it was OK I guess...the girl was really strong and I am really sensitive, so it hurt at times! I knew that my muscles needed it due to the looooong drive over the weekend, so I just took the pain...Ooooo....and you know how I was carrying on about my damn bladder, well, it totally decided to FILL TO THE BRIM about 8 mins into the massage, and I suffered with that the whole time as I was too lazy to get dressed and travel to the bathroom mid-massage...UGH...SO ANNOYING...

Um...overall, I am just moaning over the feeling of being pregnant right now...I love my baby and he/she is worth it, but DAMN, this sucks! 

XoXo


----------



## Laura2806

I don't drink much at all, maybe 2-3pints a day. I know I should drink more but I just can't :( makes me feel ill :( 

Haha teenah you make me laugh! Glad you had a lovely weekend :) sounds like you needed it! I'd love a massage but pennies are tight ATM :( cars got mot on sat too! 

Soooo tired and I've got this cake finish tonight! Mind you I'm not impressed the gilt who it's for has got chicken pox so techincally I shouldn't have any contact with her nor her family. So we shall see! Lol 

Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Well ladies this is the pic I was going off
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/de258896.jpg

And this is what I made :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/be2d379e.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Sorry to hear you are not feeling too good at the moment hun, can't really say much else as Laura covered everything in her post. Time is a healer chick :hugs: xx

Laura - I hate drinking water too, I don't mind cordial or flavoured water but not on it's own :sick: I daren't take naps during the day if I can help it because then I definetly wouldn't sleep at night :( Going to go to the chemist today and see if there is anything they can give me to help, last time I asked I was only 12 weeks so it was up to my Doctor. Omg!! That cake is amazing!! Looks too good to eat :haha: xx

Teenah - Thank you for your advice hun. I think it's quite common to suffer from migraines during pregnancy. If they keep re-occuring then I will go to my Doctor and also inform my Midwife when I see her at the end of the month. Sounds like you had a lovely weekend hun :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks hun :) pretty chuffed with it :) I'm like you no plain water :nope: lol at hosp again today! Had a pretty bad this morning so I'm gonna mention it to docs, be nice if they scan me to check everything but Simons not here :( on my own :( 

Lots of really preggers ladies here today! I want a big bump! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha thanks hun :) pretty chuffed with it :) I'm like you no plain water :nope: lol at hosp again today! Had a pretty bad this morning so I'm gonna mention it to docs, be nice if they scan me to check everything but Simons not here :( on my own :(
> 
> Lots of really preggers ladies here today! I want a big bump! Xx

You're welcome hun. You should be proud of it :D Why are you at the Hospital hun? Hope everything is ok? :shock: Sorry to hear you are on your own :( :hugs: xx

I've got heartburn AGAIN today :(


----------



## Laura2806

This ones for the doc to asses me and decide if I need to be referred to a consultant! Such a faff lol at least I can ask about my pains and get my medical exemption signed at last! If I remember that is :haha: 

I don't get it until just after I've ate lol which I haven't yet and I'm starving! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> This ones for the doc to asses me and decide if I need to be referred to a consultant! Such a faff lol at least I can ask about my pains and get my medical exemption signed at last! If I remember that is :haha:
> 
> I don't get it until just after I've ate lol which I haven't yet and I'm starving! Lol xx

Oohh I see hun, I thought something was wrong! :( What pains are you getting hun? Make sure you don't forget to ask lol!

Aww bless, heartburn is one of the worst things ever! Make sure you eat well when you leave there then :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Not that I know of lol I'll def ask about the pains, scared that when I stand up I'll get them again as I was crouched down looking in A kitchen cupboard and it was when I stood up I got the pains. 

Ok saw I've now saw a midwife who informed me I could have an infection! Sample sent off again and if it's raised I'll get a prescription in the post. Nothing's ever plain sailing is it lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh an happy 14wks!! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Really sorry to hear that you may have an infection hun, I hope it's nothing! During pregnancy..nothing is plain sailing lol! :haha: Maybe they are stretching pains from standing up too quick? I used to get them when I moved too fast, I don't know :( Aww thank you hun :hugs: You'll be 16 weeks tomorrow right? :shock: Wow, time sure does fly.. xx


----------



## kittylady

Laura2806 said:


> Well ladies this is the pic I was going off
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/de258896.jpg
> 
> And this is what I made :)
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/be2d379e.jpg

I'm loving the cake :thumbup:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww Thx girlie's you are all great. x x x

Laura, Awww bump's getting big when you posting next bump pic hay? x x x

Teenah weekend was ok, Apart from my 42 inch tv breaking after 6 month's brand new. They come and took it today and are going to try and fix it, but yer little one's kept me busy lol, weve been doing her aquadoodle and playdoh, drawing, playing with her kitchen and baby doll lol. So yep she's kept me going. :D x

Natt your cool hun, dont worry. I know some time's you dont know what to say or Dont have much to say that can help, I feel the same when seeing sad post's. :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, FXed it's nothing! 

Yh hopefully, there's so much going on down there ATM! Lol 

Yh I can't believe it! What's even more scary is theyve booked me an appointment for 30th November incase I go over my dates! Eeeek how exciting! 

I do wish I hadn't gotta be at this shit hole! It sucks big style! My boss is vile to me! 

Thanks hun I'm pretty chuffed with the cake :) 

Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Oh Laura that cake's lovly hun. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to see your feeling perkier jess :) such a good job you've got honey to keep you going :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Cheers jess :) xx


----------



## teenah99

Sooo...here's my belly pic! About 12 weeks...

P.S. Ugh...feeling horrible today...just icky.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks belly pic.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Laura2806

Awww cute bump :) and wow look at them knockers! Lol 

I'll take a new pic tomorrow at 16wks!! Xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> Awww cute bump :) and wow look at them knockers! Lol
> 
> I'll take a new pic tomorrow at 16wks!! Xx

Thanks! As for the knockers 100% Fake! hahahaha They are growing tho...I even have some new stretch marks on the sides near my armpit...looks like once I am done BFeeding, I will be having a mommy makeover at my plastic surgeons...


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I wish mine would grow! They are a lil but only noticeable to me! 

If you book me in do you think we'll get buy one get one free?! :haha: xx


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> Haha I wish mine would grow! They are a lil but only noticeable to me!
> 
> If you book me in do you think we'll get buy one get one free?! :haha: xx

LoL. I'm sure if I book you, my little sister, my big sister and myself in that they would totally cut us a deal! hahaha My little sister has super large breast implants (her breasts are as big as mine, but she had no natural tissue starting out so it took the largest implant legal in the US to get her to my size) they are going to be a hot mess after this baby, so she's in! My older sister had a breast reduction (went from a MASSIVE natural H cup to a C cup but they grew back to about my size), and she had a tummy tuck, so after this baby (her ABSOLUTE LAST), she'll be in too! hahahaha Technology has changed the world...no more icky post-baby bodies for mommies anymore! It seems vain, but you do NOT understand how badly my families skin is...we get stretchmarks from sneezing! We aren't cute like some women, who maybe get a stretchmark on their thighs...lol...we look like freddy krueger got to us in a nightmare!


----------



## teenah99

Update:

11+6 days preggers
Feeling fine so far...let's see how I feel in an hour tho...:coffee:
Went to class last night (ugh) and while I was a bit slumped over a table while sitting, I felt the baby! It was like a mixture between a series of thumps/bubbles/flutters...it was AMAZING! I have felt that once before at 10 weeks, but it wasn't as strong...but it felt the same. I KNOW it was our baby! I went home and listened with the doppler, and he is so active! He kept moving from my right side to my left side, like a little swimmer! I am convinced that he was playing with me! I literally would find his heartbeat, hear a swosh of fetal movement, and then move the doppler clear to the other side of my uterus and there he would be...such a stud! My husband and I are a little bonkers, and very silly/cutesy with eachother, so we have totally spoken baby talk to eachother and out princess cat since forever...well, with that in mind picture this: my husband woke me up yesterday morning for some snuggles before work and he said, "the baby says, 'qwee qwiii qwee qwiii' (mimicing the sound of his heartbeat) - I love hearing our baby Tina, it's like he's talking to us!" ISN'T THAT CUTE!? It made my heart happy when he said it, so now he'll make the heartbeat sound and then kiss me...

Anyhow...I hope that all is well! WE ARE HAVING BABIES!!!! Eeeeee!:happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Yeah sometimes it's hard to think what to say to someone who is feeling down :blush: xx

Laura - Wow, talk about booking in advance :haha: xx

Teenah - Aww cute bump! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

:haha: teenah you make me laugh! 

I've got very little natural tissue so I can't wait for mine to grow! Lol 

Aww how cute! It's lovely that you've felt baby :) I've had a couple ofovementa but nothing much ATM :( hopeing it kicks in soon! 

Feeling good ta day other than pissed that my new straighteners aren't much cop! Any who I can probs take them back. 

Took bump at 16wks pic this morning :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/252ae3d8.jpg
I did crop it but it won't save! Grrrr stupid iPhone! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know yh Natt! I was soooo excited! Hopefully means they won't leave to go too far over due :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Awwww cute bump! :D Yeah that's true hehe, they don't let you go over 2 weeks if I'm correct? :wacko: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt I know. x x x

Awww laura your bump is getting bigger. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies it's a very saggy bump ATM! That's the fat though lol 

They're letting my SIL go over 2 weeks, I think they might be seeing me cause of my weight, or will just make a plan of action lol xxx


----------



## teenah99

12 weeks preggers today!!!:happydance: Sooo...that means that I am starting my 13th week. Eeeeee!

Tried to listen to the baby with the doppler lastnight and had a hell of a time...he was being a brat, hiding and whatnot...finally he peeked out so that mama could leave him alone to sleep, or swim, or do whatever he likes doing in there! Such a brat...already has a mind of his own!

By many of my books I am in the second trimester, but by babyandbump I am not until week 14, which I was told is week 14 from your LMP...so technically 12 week fetal age...which is where my baby is at...so...I think that I am moving to the second trimester forum...what do you think? I know that you all waited until week 14 of fetal age so week 16 since LMP...so...I dunno...Thoughts?

I am doggy-sitting my friends dog this weekend, so I am kinda happy, since I love dogs, but I am not allowed to have one since my DH hates them...the only thing is that I don't want to drive everyday to feed and walk the little beast...I am lazy! ha!

It's Thursday, so I have one more day of work...ugh...kill me now...I hate work...boooooo....

I hope you are all well...

XoXo

P.S. Let's talk birthing plans
Mine:
Labor at home until I need to focus or verbalize through contractions
Hospital Birth
NATURAL NO DRUGS (unless I need a c-section or it gets to the point that I am on Pitocin and need to rest due to being to tired to finally push)
DELAY CORD CUTTING until after it stops pulsating (unless the baby is in distress and must be worked on by professionals)
DH cuts the cord (unless the baby is in distress and must be worked on by professionals ASAP)
Immediate or ASAP skin to skin contact with baby - for both me and DH - to bond
Allowed to breastfeed ASAP
Option to have the baby go to the nursery so that I can sleep after birth.
EXCLUSIVELY BREASTFEED, keep formula, bottles, and binky's away from baby.

That's all...


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless hun :hugs: xx

Teenah - Happy 12 weeks :happydance: I haven't even worked out a proper birthing plan yet :haha: xx

My bump at 14 weeks and 2 days :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0080.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## teenah99

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Aww bless hun :hugs: xx
> 
> Teenah - Happy 12 weeks :happydance: I haven't even worked out a proper birthing plan yet :haha: xx
> 
> My bump at 14 weeks and 2 days :D

Eeeeeeeeeeeee! The bump! So cute!!! I still have to log on at home to see Laura's most recent pic...for some reason I can see yours how you posted it, her's come up as red x's...weird...

How are you feeling? Still fine? *jealous*


----------



## Excalibur

teenah99 said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Aww bless hun :hugs: xx
> 
> Teenah - Happy 12 weeks :happydance: I haven't even worked out a proper birthing plan yet :haha: xx
> 
> My bump at 14 weeks and 2 days :D
> 
> Eeeeeeeeeeeee! The bump! So cute!!! I still have to log on at home to see Laura's most recent pic...for some reason I can see yours how you posted it, her's come up as red x's...weird...
> 
> How are you feeling? Still fine? *jealous*Click to expand...

Aww thank you hun, I think bumps are really cute hehe! Hmm, maybe it's because I put mine as an attachment? I'm not sure :wacko: 

I'm not too bad thank you, still not had many symptoms, I'm not complaining though :blush: Suffered with Heartburn more than anything and a couple of Migraines. How are you hun? xx


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah I've not even thought about birthing plans too much, I'd like a water birth if I can tho. Other than that not much lol 

I'm having a hard time of finding baby too, lots of wriggling! I think baby was body popping while I was at work today! Lots of bubbles :) 

Natt your bump is so much cuter than mine! Mines all saggy :haha: I love that the pram's in the background :) ours still hasn't come in yet :( 

I'm tired, so very tired ATM :( 

And yay for one more say at work :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, although I think all bumps are cute :) I thought I would slyly catch the pram in the picture :blush: :haha: Aww, I'm sure it will arrive soon chick :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I need mine to rise a bit lol mind you jellybean's moving up a bit now :) 

I hope it does we ordered it over a month ago and was told it would only take a couple of days to come in. Good job we're not further along! 

Eugh OH is watching and talking football with his folks, I'm sooo tired and now bored, I need my bed! Right hip is playing up today too :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Jellybean will move up when he/she is ready chick :D 

It sure is a good job you are not further along! Wouldn't be very good on the sellers behalf would it? :shock: 

Ugh..football..it's on all week and then it's Tour De France...*Sigh* Lol! Sorry to hear your hip is playing up hun, hope it eases for you soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh she's starting to now :) 

It is isn't it! It's coming straight from cossatto and apparently it's been on its way for over a week! Toys r us keep ringing and chasing it up which is good. 

Tell me about it! I hate football! 

Thanks hun think I'm gnna hit the hay! Heads startin to hurt too now :( I'm actually falling apart! Lol 

Night night xxx


----------



## teenah99

Ok, so I am a crazy pregnant lady today! I keep bursting out into tears as I listen to songs. I looked up lullaby's - Lullaby and Goodnight, etc. and BALLED...I then looked up the Disney Dumbo scene for Baby of Mine - remember when Dumbo went to see his mother who was locked up and she rocked him in her trunk from her cage? OMG! I AM SOBBING! 

LoL.

Update: Sleeping at night is getting pretty bad, it takes me like an hour to get comfy and I CANNOT BE TOUCHED OR ELSE it's bad! I literally wimper from feeling so poorly at night in bed...AND THEN...the peeing starts...YOU ALL KNOW ABOUT THE PEEING...so I don't need to elaborate...ugh...It'll all be worth it when baby gets here, but for now...UGH!

How's sleeping for you all?

P.S. Tonight is the last night with the rented doppler, and I am a bit sad...but it is time to send it back and let baby grow without mama bothering him everyday!


----------



## Laura2806

:haha: bless ya hun! My first tattoo was dumbo :) I love it :)

Sleeping isn't too bad just takes me a while to get comfy, once I'm asleep I'm fine tho! Lol 

Aww have you heard kicks with the Doppler yet? I love finding JB's HB then moving to where her legs are and listening to her kick :) she had pinched the Doppler a couple of times too :) felt a couple of movements today too :) lovin it :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That's good that Toys R Us are chasing it up for you then hun, more than some companies would do :shock: Noooo you can't fall apart on us!! :haha: xx

Teenah - Ugh..I totally know where you are coming from on the sleeping part, takes me forever to get comfy and then just as I'm dozing off, I wake up every 10/15 minutes to pee! :( I also suffer from RLS (Restless Leg Syndrome) It's awful! Have the urge to move my legs all the time resulting in me not being able to get comfy! :growlmad: xx


----------



## Excalibur

I just rented a Doppler from Ebay for 1 month. Should be here on Tuesday, it's a Bebe one :happydance:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261040754282?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Back to stalking :)

OOOOoh I didnt know that u could rent those...thats awesome!

hope youre all doing ok?

Any more bump pics? I wanna see!!

x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hiya chick. Glad to see you back and hope you are ok? :hugs: Yeah you can rent them hun, bet it's hard giving it back after the month though :blush: We all uploaded a recent bump pic a couple of days ago hun, if you go back a couple of pages, you should see them :D xxx

*EDIT* Go to pages 63 and 64 :D


----------



## sarahuk

Woah u ladies have popped from nowhere!! Last pic I saw was of laura just starting to show and now theres defo a lovely bump!! You too Natt...I needs to rub it for luck!! And teenah showing too...where has the time gone?! Love the knockers comment on being fake haha!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun :) I can't wait to get a bigger bump, although when we do, we will probably wish we had a smaller bump with all the backache etc :blush: We all need to meet up then you can rub our bumps for luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Agreed,...I need me some of that baby rubbing luck!!! You all look so lovely pregnant! :hugs:

I bet youll be like a kid at christmas when that dopper turns up!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Agreed,...I need me some of that baby rubbing luck!!! You all look so lovely pregnant! :hugs:
> 
> I bet youll be like a kid at christmas when that dopper turns up!

Aww hun, I can send you some virtually? :shock: Thank you hun, you will look just as lovely when you get your rainbow aswell :hugs: 

Oh I will hun, wish it arrived already :rofl: xx


----------



## sarahuk

UR gunna be beaming!! You know what...ill take the virtual! :D And I wish...I look like im 18months gone without being pregnant lol. I dont mind that I wont look so pregnant...but im more freaked out about whether it will dull the sensations of the kicks!

Laura I saw that youve been getting some feelings...awesome? :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

:happydance: for Doppler!! Can't wait hun! We can now here jellybean moving which confirms that what I'm feeling is jellybean :) 

Sooooooo glad your back Sarah :) 

Yh bumps are starting to grow, mines really low and saggy :haha: and don't be daft about looking 18months gone!! I'm sure you don't at all! As for the feelings, I didn't think id feel anything so early as I'm a size 18 and it's all belly hips bum and legs! But I started to about a 2weeka ago! It feels like gas but you know it's not gas if that makes sense and now it's like pinches that don't hurt, pokes and rolls lol I love it :) feel it more when I'm not stretched out but not scrunched up neither lol and if I lie in my belly (for a massage) but I do now have to cock one leg up to lift my belly off the bed a little :haha: 

And I think you will get your rainbow baby when you are least expecting it, I've just got a feeling ;) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha I have visions of you getting out of bed now!!!

It must be such a wonderful experience! Just wait till you are feeling him do somersaults in there!! And kicking you in the ribs lol.

Are you still staying team yellow?


----------



## Laura2806

Haha been feeling it more each day :) sometimes in little bursts like a couple of rolls and others are kicks or punches lol 

You'll be feeling it before you know it ;) once that bfp arrives Viking baby will be wriggling away :) 

We we're umming and arrring what to do but have decided to stay team yellow :happydance: 

How's things today? You feeling any better? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Sending you lot's of virtual belly rubbing baby bump luck for you and your rainbow :hugs: xxx

Laura - That's amazing hun! I hope I'm not far behind you hehe :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha been feeling it more each day :) sometimes in little bursts like a couple of rolls and others are kicks or punches lol
> 
> You'll be feeling it before you know it ;) once that bfp arrives Viking baby will be wriggling away :)
> 
> We we're umming and arrring what to do but have decided to stay team yellow :happydance:
> 
> How's things today? You feeling any better? Xxx

I swear im being plagued by headaches lately..ill feel so much better when I dont have that!

Aww bless!! I cant wait to feel a baby move...though ill be honest im scared of when its head down and kicking at the ribs lol.

Its good ur both on the same track with not finding out. Matt is very against finding out. I dont want to know either but then i start to think about all the things i want to make and cant till i know what colours lol...somehow i dont think ill win this arguement though.

OMG..dont scare me...viking baby..hope it doesnt hit me with a viking sized battle hammer!! :grr:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Sending you lot's of virtual belly rubbing baby bump luck for you and your rainbow :hugs: xxx
> 
> Laura - That's amazing hun! I hope I'm not far behind you hehe :D xxx

Have you had any possible flutterings yet Natt? Youre not far behind laura tbh..you will probably start feeling it soon!!

YAY for virtual rubs!! Thanks chick!! :D Come on eggy go go!! :thumbup:


----------



## Laura2806

Go go go eggy indeed :happydance: then stick stick stick! 

Headaches suck! Make sure you take something for them! Mind you pot calling kettle there cause I never take anything lol 

Grrrrrr simkns in the shower and in desperate for a wee!!! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I suppose thats the prob when pregnant...cant take most stuff anyway lol x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I have felt some flutters in there hun, I think it's baby, if not then must be gas :haha: You're welcome chick, go go eggy! :spermy: :baby: :dust: xx


----------



## teenah99

Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!! You're back!!!! I've missed you so!!! I can't believe what a long journey we are on all together! Wouldn't it be cool to someday all be rich enough to meet up somewhere posh with our babies (including your little rainbow babe which you WILL have sooner than later)? I vote on meeting up in the UK, as it sucks here in the States - it is NOT all it's banged up to be...also, thanks for the bump praise!

Natt - Dude, I am just not returning my rented doppler (today) and I am SOOO sad, because I loved it so much! But, it's time to let my little baby grow - I trust him and my body to do what is right...:( but still sad, since I have come to love "hearing his voice" - his heartbeat is so cute!

Laura - MOVEMENT!!!! OMG, so jealous! I can't wait! Team YELLOW?! OMG, I can't do it. It's too hard to wait to know! Plus, it gets harder and harder to find neutral clothing past 9 months...Trust me, with all of the shopping I am doing, I have noticed the lack of options. The clothes get very gender specific the older the baby.

UPDATE:

12+4 weeks preggers today.

This weekend I felt like such shit that I cannot even tell you. I am talking about pure horror. I spent the whole weekend with DH - which was GREAT! We even went to the zoo yesterday! We went suuuuper early (right when they opened, since it was father's day, the bump got hubby in for free, ha) it was sooo perfect, since all of the animals were just waking up! Personally, I looooooooove Tamarin monkeys, they are DOLLS! I literall want one soooo bad! My DH actually calls me a "tam" because I have a small nose and I love them so! Anyhow, we saw them, and I was very happy! 

So...I mentioned that my doppler is going back today :( I planned for my last listen to be on 6/15/12 - heard a strong heartbeat 180 for quite a while! But then yesterday I couldn't help it, I unpacked the doppler for ONE last, last, last listen, and...COULDN'T FIND A THING! Took a shower (baby usually comes out from hiding when I do this) and then I was able to hear him for like 3-5 seconds at a time, 169 bpm. It was annoying and scary not to hear him like I usually do, but I suppose that he's laying low and sleeping alot since he is doing a ton of growing right now...

Shopping - Ok, so I went to a thrift store on Saturday, and I got 19 pieces of baby clothes (brand new looking) for under $30! I took them home and washed them, and then me and DH folded them up and put them in the babies closet! SO EXCITING! 

Question - I have a brandnew twin bed in what is the babies room, I am wondering if I should leave it in there for nights I need to sleep away from hubby due to a fussy baby? I have 2 extra bed rooms that I can move it into, but I don't want to go through the trouble if I might need it...Thoughts? 

XoXo


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I don't even like taking paracetamol atm lol

Teenah its not nice nt being able to fond them straightaway is it :-( at least you found him in the end :) 

bored at work, again! Lol oh well! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - That's a shame that you have to return your Doppler. I'm sure I will be gutted aswell when it's time to part with ours (which is due to arrive tomorrow) I bet it's scary not being able to find the heartbeat quick, hopefully I won't panic too much if I can't find it at first :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

you shouldn't struggle too much matt nd if you do it'll be because babys having a wriggle :) 

These headaches are really horrible :( getting them every evening now and thumping pressure :( xxx


----------



## teenah99

Laura2806 said:


> you shouldn't struggle too much matt nd if you do it'll be because babys having a wriggle :)
> 
> These headaches are really horrible :( getting them every evening now and thumping pressure :( xxx

Laura - please try more water, put lemon in it, or cucumber and strawberry slices in it for flavor...also, try drinking a gaterade or another electrolite filled drink. You're body now has to supply amniotic fluid, and 50% more blood. You could be dehydrated...It's really worth a try...


----------



## Laura2806

I try but just can't do it, I've drank 2ltres of squash and got a big glass of fruit juice now, its always in the evenings it kicks in :(

My friend who lost her baby had a star named after him for fathers day, what a beautiful idea :) they're also getting married in august and i think they might start trying again not too long afterwards. Its so unfair what a lovely couple have gone through, but id imagine the hospital would be more vigilant after loosing Freddie, sleep tight little man xxx


----------



## teenah99

It's so funny, I just had to look up what squash was! hahaha I am so dumb when it comes to UK products and lingo! 

We don't have squash here...the closest thing would be Grenadine, which is a syrup that people use to mix in cocktails or in soda. It's not typically a popular household item...when you go to a food place or like are mixing drinks one might use it...


----------



## Laura2806

Its strange isn't it?! 

I love grenadine, not had it since uni lol a lot of mixing went on there! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Morning ladies :) 

My doppler arrived this morning! Had a quick go of it and sounded like baby was having a right wriggle around! Found the Heartbeat for like 3 seconds then he/she went into hiding, might try again later :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I have felt some flutters in there hun, I think it's baby, if not then must be gas :haha: You're welcome chick, go go eggy! :spermy: :baby: :dust: xx

YAY for babies first flutters!!! Must be exciting to sit and wait to feel it again. Only going to get stronger now too!! Awww..just wait to your OH can feel your little miracle too! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for heartbeat :happydance: 

Happy 15wks by the way! 

Sarah I think Simons getting peed off with not being able to feel jellybean :( she needs to grow and kick daddy! 

HOws you today? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Sarah!!!!!!!!!!!! You're back!!!! I've missed you so!!! I can't believe what a long journey we are on all together! Wouldn't it be cool to someday all be rich enough to meet up somewhere posh with our babies (including your little rainbow babe which you WILL have sooner than later)? I vote on meeting up in the UK, as it sucks here in the States - it is NOT all it's banged up to be...also, thanks for the bump praise!
> 
> Natt - Dude, I am just not returning my rented doppler (today) and I am SOOO sad, because I loved it so much! But, it's time to let my little baby grow - I trust him and my body to do what is right...:( but still sad, since I have come to love "hearing his voice" - his heartbeat is so cute!
> 
> Laura - MOVEMENT!!!! OMG, so jealous! I can't wait! Team YELLOW?! OMG, I can't do it. It's too hard to wait to know! Plus, it gets harder and harder to find neutral clothing past 9 months...Trust me, with all of the shopping I am doing, I have noticed the lack of options. The clothes get very gender specific the older the baby.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 12+4 weeks preggers today.
> 
> This weekend I felt like such shit that I cannot even tell you. I am talking about pure horror. I spent the whole weekend with DH - which was GREAT! We even went to the zoo yesterday! We went suuuuper early (right when they opened, since it was father's day, the bump got hubby in for free, ha) it was sooo perfect, since all of the animals were just waking up! Personally, I looooooooove Tamarin monkeys, they are DOLLS! I literall want one soooo bad! My DH actually calls me a "tam" because I have a small nose and I love them so! Anyhow, we saw them, and I was very happy!
> 
> So...I mentioned that my doppler is going back today :( I planned for my last listen to be on 6/15/12 - heard a strong heartbeat 180 for quite a while! But then yesterday I couldn't help it, I unpacked the doppler for ONE last, last, last listen, and...COULDN'T FIND A THING! Took a shower (baby usually comes out from hiding when I do this) and then I was able to hear him for like 3-5 seconds at a time, 169 bpm. It was annoying and scary not to hear him like I usually do, but I suppose that he's laying low and sleeping alot since he is doing a ton of growing right now...
> 
> Shopping - Ok, so I went to a thrift store on Saturday, and I got 19 pieces of baby clothes (brand new looking) for under $30! I took them home and washed them, and then me and DH folded them up and put them in the babies closet! SO EXCITING!
> 
> Question - I have a brandnew twin bed in what is the babies room, I am wondering if I should leave it in there for nights I need to sleep away from hubby due to a fussy baby? I have 2 extra bed rooms that I can move it into, but I don't want to go through the trouble if I might need it...Thoughts?
> 
> XoXo

I am indeed!!! And cant believe how far youve progressed since my little break too..12 and a half weeks already...blimey girl!!! 

Oh that would be so amazing to meet up! All with our little bundles! Ive only been to the states once..was staying in northvale NJ i think it was. Nice place! Asbury park was not so nice though...we got mugged on the way out haha :D

I think having the bed there just incase is a lovely idea. You can chill on it with bubba till he falls asleep and such. Plus if baby is sick it means you can be close at hand!

Sounds like a lovely day you had at the zoo! Until you tried with the doppler that is! Think thats the problem with dopplers. They bring soooo much joy but if baby is hiding just the once its insta worry! And yeah I read that they spend like 90% of their time sleeping? I wish I could do that!!

Has all the sickness and first tri symptoms eased down for you yet? xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Teenah - That's a shame that you have to return your Doppler. I'm sure I will be gutted aswell when it's time to part with ours (which is due to arrive tomorrow) I bet it's scary not being able to find the heartbeat quick, hopefully I won't panic too much if I can't find it at first :blush: xx

Dont panic chicky...even midwides say they have probs sometimes getting the right position. Its also why midwifes dont recommend we use dopplers at home as it can cause uncessary stress. BUT...as long as you stay calm and relaxed, youll be fine chick! 

EEEEE today is the day eh?! Bet you cant wait!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> you shouldn't struggle too much matt nd if you do it'll be because babys having a wriggle :)
> 
> These headaches are really horrible :( getting them every evening now and thumping pressure :( xxx

Awww chick :( Ive heard a lot of 2nd tri people saying they are cursed with headaches. Do you think its because of the increased bloodflow? 

Hope you feel better soon babes x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> you shouldn't struggle too much matt nd if you do it'll be because babys having a wriggle :)
> 
> These headaches are really horrible :( getting them every evening now and thumping pressure :( xxx
> 
> Laura - please try more water, put lemon in it, or cucumber and strawberry slices in it for flavor...also, try drinking a gaterade or another electrolite filled drink. You're body now has to supply amniotic fluid, and 50% more blood. You could be dehydrated...It's really worth a try...Click to expand...

Great advice! My Viking drinks water with cucumber left in..its sooo refreshing! Need to try it with the strawberries though that sounds yummy!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I try but just can't do it, I've drank 2ltres of squash and got a big glass of fruit juice now, its always in the evenings it kicks in :(
> 
> My friend who lost her baby had a star named after him for fathers day, what a beautiful idea :) they're also getting married in august and i think they might start trying again not too long afterwards. Its so unfair what a lovely couple have gone through, but id imagine the hospital would be more vigilant after loosing Freddie, sleep tight little man xxx

That was such a thoughtful idea! Its an awful thing :( And yeah Im sure they will keep a much closer eye on her the next time around. I hope they find the strength emotionally to start trying again soon :) Im sure their baby will be extremely loved x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> It's so funny, I just had to look up what squash was! hahaha I am so dumb when it comes to UK products and lingo!
> 
> We don't have squash here...the closest thing would be Grenadine, which is a syrup that people use to mix in cocktails or in soda. It's not typically a popular household item...when you go to a food place or like are mixing drinks one might use it...

Ohhh...come to think of it I never saw any squash there! I miss american food :(

Where abouts in the states are you?


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> My doppler arrived this morning! Had a quick go of it and sounded like baby was having a right wriggle around! Found the Heartbeat for like 3 seconds then he/she went into hiding, might try again later :happydance:

Awww thats fantastic! EVery day will be easier to find him Im sure! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yay for heartbeat :happydance:
> 
> Happy 15wks by the way!
> 
> Sarah I think Simons getting peed off with not being able to feel jellybean :( she needs to grow and kick daddy!
> 
> HOws you today? Xx

Yes happy 15wks! And 17wks for u tomorrow too...wow time flies!!!

Aww bless...it must be hard for the men. I mean...we instantly bond with our pregnancies but for them they must feel a bit left out. They dont get any of the symptoms and for the first few months we dont even show. And then when we are starting to show we start feeling it move and they dont get to experience that. Atleast not for a while. Matt will be a sad panda too for not feeling it.

Im sure that he will be able to feel jellybean soon though! 

Im ok...well as ok as i can be...stupid virus kicking my ass! Keep talking to my egg though and telling it that it better be about to implant or next time im sending in army sperm to cause mayhem! 

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - It's amazing feeling the flutters, can't wait for them to get stronger. Karl can't wait to be able to feel baby kick from the outside! :) Thank you hun, just had another go with the doppler and we found the heartbeat, recorded a video on my phone hehe, will try and upload it :happydance: xx

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: Happy nearly 17 weeks :winkwink: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Our Little Miracle's Heartbeat At 15 Weeks And 1 Day :D Uploaded it to youtube as the file was too big to upload straight to here :( 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07hFhFf52OA&feature=plcp


----------



## teenah99

Sarah - I am in the WORST part of the United States right now due to my husband being military, and us relocating 2 years ago - I live in South Carolina...UGH...full of hillbillies and morons. DO NOT EVER COME HERE. I am originally from California, but moved to Colorado at 18 years old, and I still own a home there that I rented out once I married and moved. We hope to return back to the real world someday...WE HATE IT HERE. Only one year left in this hellhole, and then off to some other place, hopefully back out west. As for time flying...not fast enough! This is not a good time for me...I am only complaining bc it HURTS and I am tired of feeling ill...I hope that it does ease up since I just feel so badly. I tell the baby to be nice to mommy all of the time! As for American food, which items did you enjoy the most? Our recipes are super easy because we are a lazy culture, so if you want some pointers I can help! Also, I am half Mexican, so if you like Mexican food, I am your girl!

Natt - isn't it a wonderful sound!? So perfect! I am glad that you are enjoying your doppler!

Laura - feeling any better doll?

UPDATE:

12+5 weeks preggers. Overall feeling: UGH!
About 30 mins ago and band of slight burning/hurtiness started in my lower abdomen, like exactly where my uterus is, it's fine now - actually just started feeling better within the last 3 mins. If it continues I might go to the doctor, it's a new feeling, and it does cause discomfort...anybody else experience this? Hmmm...


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - It's such an amazing sound! So soothing to listen to. Might try and listen again before sleep, might help me doze off knowing our little miracle is nice and snug! I have experienced the burning sensation in my lower abdomen, I think it's just things stretching hun, it will pass soon :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Sarah, I drank 3 litrs yesterday and spent the whole evening outside at the cricket which helped loads! So we'll see how today goes! 

Its so lovely to feel LO mind you I only had a couple of movements yesterday, nothing like ut has been so as soon as we got home last night the Doppler came out, just a shame jellybean was in hiding! Only got a couple of little listens but much better than nothing! 

Aww natt that's lovley :) so glad you got a good listen :) 

thanks :) can't believe in 17wks already! Almost half way there! Midwife tomorrow too :) 

Teenah I hope you feel. Etter soon hun, like natt said in sure its just all the stretching going on xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Happy 17 weeks! :happydance: Yay for Midwife tomorrow too, we have our appointment next week :D Sorry to hear Jellybean was in hiding, hope you get a good listen soon chick. It was amazing, at least now we know where our little miracle likes to hide out :haha: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun I can't believe it! I hope the midwife can find jellybean! Lol

Bet you can't wait? I'm might see if my mum can come with me tomorrow cause Simons gotta work :-( hate him not being able to come with me. 

I tend to find that if I listen to jb just after work or before about 7/8 she's easy to find but after that I really struggle! 

think she rolled over earlier too! Made mw pause for a second lol 

How are we today? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hun. If the Midwife struggles, at least you will be able to say "Try here" :haha: 

I can't wait hun, had a good listen to our little miracle about 10 minutes ago, counted the heartbeats, was about 146bpm :happydance: Aww hun, fingers crossed your mum can go with you, must be awful going on your own! :( 

Rolled over?!? Awwwww!!!!!!! Must have been amazing to feel! :) 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, tired mainly, not sleeping well at all! :growlmad: How are you hun? xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh at least I know where to look lol

that's good chick :) I had a flap yesterday cause id only been kicked twice in 2 days :( got the Doppler out and found her straight away :) listened for ages :) 

mums coming today :) I hate going on my own but don't have much choice sometimes. 

What's stopping you sleeping? Just bump? I'm ok, pisses off with work but not long to go thankfully! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's good when you know where to look hehe, then you are not looking around for ages and panicking. 

Oh dear, some days I don't think they wriggle as much as other days, especially when they get bigger! Can't wait to feel a kick! :D On my instructions it says to only listen for no more than 4 minutes and only use it 3-4 days apart :( I used it on Tuesday and used it today :shock: 

Yay for your mum coming today, yeah I know what you mean hun :( 

I'm not sure what's stopping me from sleeping hun, possibly hormones or I'm scared of squashing bump as I can only get comfy on my tummy :( 

Sorry to hear about work hun, not long to go though :D xx


----------



## teenah99

Hey guys,

I hope you are all well.

Laura - yay for an appt! Mine is on the 27th. I hope I get a scan, as I wanna see my baby!

Natt - I am so glad that you are enjoying ur doppler! It's really a great way to connect with your pregnancy...I really miss mine! LoL. 

Update:

13 weeks complete today! Starting my 14th week of being preggers! Yay!

Still feeling horrid. Full of burps, having reflux from hell...ugh.


----------



## Laura2806

Natt I always sleep on my tummy, your fine until babys bigger  

As for the Doppler, midwife just told us there's no harm using it as often as you like so honestly don't worry :) 

She also said it could be 20wks before I get regular movements which makes me feel better too. 

Cnt wait to get out of that place! Lol

Yay for 14wks teenah :happydance: it should start to ease off soon, hopefully! Try drinking warm/hot drinks, might help :) I ate a full pack of cherry tomoatos Tuesday evening! Odd craving! Lol 

Everything went well with midwife, she's really lovely too :) next midwife apt is at 22wks so not long! 

Oh and with the house, we're the only offer you going in atm so fxed we get it :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Thank you hun, you should rent another doppler then you can listen to your baby more :) Happy 14 weeks also :happydance: xx

Laura - Phew, that has put my mind at ease lol, I have been trying to sleep on my side and I think that's why I haven't been sleeping, will see how I go on tonight :blush: Yay for using the doppler as much as we want hehe, didn't want to hurt baba by using it too much! Glad everything went well with the Midwife hun and yay for your next appointment not being long off :happydance: Got my fingers crossed for you that you get the house :thumbup: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick, how did you sleep? 

Hoping we hear about the house today! 

I was like that at first lol tbf we don't use it that much now, midwife got a different sound when she listened so might try finding that next time lol 

They said I might have a mild urine infection still do sent a 3rd sample off to be tested and if that still shows signs i night have antibiotics. 

Yay its Friday again!! :happydance: bit tired today so hope works nit too bad!

How's my ladies? Sarah how you doin? Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Laura - I am so glad that your appt went well! I can't believe you have a 22 week appt scheduled already! OMG, you are totally flying through the weeks!

Natt - when is your next appt doll? Also, how is the new place? It's been a few weeks, are you still in love? Have you done any further decorating? Personally, I am so bad at decorating, not because I have bad taste, but because I am lazy! My husband immediately hangs pictures in new homes, I don't...lol. Weird. 

SAD UPDATE:
My oldest sister is also pregnant as you know. She's about 25ish weeks, and concidered high-risk due to her age (30) and having a low progesterone in early pregnancy. Well, she had an ultrasound yesterday and they discovered that the baby has a heart condition called TGA - transposition of the greater arteries, which means that her aorta that should be on her right side is on her left side. It will require immediate open heart surgery the moment she is born. :( but the overwhelming majority of babies who get the surgery survive, but they might need more surgeries as they grow and they will forever have to see a cardiologist. 

DIFFERENT TOPIC:
Ok ladies, so my hatred for work and all work things is at an all time high. People talk so much shit it's not even funny. From managers on down to the "little people." Ugh. It is so annoying. The great thing is I am super stuck-up and I am honestly uneffected by any shit talking about me, since I know how petty these country-f*$ks are...I just hate hearing people talk about others and then play the field between different people. It's so unhealthy and unprofessional. 

Anyhow...

SERIOUS CONCERN:

Ok, so last night DH and I BD'd and we had to try all sorts of positions to figure it out, as my belly is slowly getting annoying! Anyhow, I ended up on top and things got EXTRA bouncey and forceful :winkwink: Well, after I felt just WIPED OUT, and I just felt guilty and worried that we hurt the baby, not with HIS MEMBER but by my fatass bouncing like a mad woman...It's embarassing but I am super worried right now...especially since I don't have my doppler (it's like crack to me hahaha). Anyhow, do tell me if you all get a little out of hand, and if you think it's ok, or not...Also, I spotted a bit of pinkish red after like two wipes...but I am sure that is from my tender cervix and nothing to do with the baby...


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks teenag, I can't believe how quickly its going! 

So sorry to hear about your sister :-( at least she can prepare herself for her being taken straight to theatre and fixed up, fxed she'll be ok. Send her our wishes xx

haha isn't work fun! Not long and you'll be gone! 

Teenah in sure everythings fine hun, tbh once a week is about our limit atm in soooo tired we just don't get chance :-( have you had any pains? And the spotting was a tiny a bit so don't worry :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I didn't sleep great hun, was a bit comfier though as I led on my tummy. I get really restless legs and it's awful! :( Did you hear anything about the house chick? Fingers crossed you don't have a urine infection! :hugs: xx

Teenah - Our next appointment is on 26th June hun, not long to go now :happydance: The new house is great thank you chick, absolutely loving it! We are getting there slowly but surely, getting essentials etc and little bits and bobs. We have hung a picture up but not done any painting yet, can't wait to decorate though! :thumbup: Really sorry to hear about your older sister hun, brought goosebumps to my arms reading that! Fingers crossed everything turns out ok for baby and family :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Have you tried having a bath or reading just before bed? Might relax you a bit more so you sleep better. Hope tonights better :) 

still not heard about the house :( getting impatient now lol on the plus side....the pjshchairs here!!!!!! And we love love love it :) its gorgeous :happydance: wanted to bring it home but its better off at the shop so it stays clean and dust free, for now at least ;-) I might cave in lol 

thanks hun, me too! 

Might go and find a big babies R us tomorrow, they've big sales on! I've fell in love with a travel cot that's now £59.99, not sure how much use we"d get out of it tho, what do you think? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I have tried reading and having a bath before bed hun. It relaxes me for so long but when I actually try and sleep, I get restless. I have done some research on it and it says to go to bed only when ready to sleep, how is that possible?!? Lol! Thank you hun, me too! Went to a friends today with OH and MIL and they said I looked pale and think I'm anaemic, I think a trip to the doctor is in order, maybe it's because I'm not sleeping aswell? :( 

Sorry to hear you still haven't heard anything about the house hun, fingers crossed you hear something soon! Yay for your pushchair finally arriving! :happydance: Omg you have more willpower than me lol! I just had to bring ours home! :D 

That's not bad for a travel cot hun, I guess it depends how much you think you would use it? To me, it's pointless paying a lot of money for something you would only use once or twice etc :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Our Little Miracle's Heartbeat At 15 Weeks And 1 Day :D Uploaded it to youtube as the file was too big to upload straight to here :(
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07hFhFf52OA&feature=plcp

Honey thats so fantsatic!!!! What a lovely sound! xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Sarah - I am in the WORST part of the United States right now due to my husband being military, and us relocating 2 years ago - I live in South Carolina...UGH...full of hillbillies and morons. DO NOT EVER COME HERE. I am originally from California, but moved to Colorado at 18 years old, and I still own a home there that I rented out once I married and moved. We hope to return back to the real world someday...WE HATE IT HERE. Only one year left in this hellhole, and then off to some other place, hopefully back out west. As for time flying...not fast enough! This is not a good time for me...I am only complaining bc it HURTS and I am tired of feeling ill...I hope that it does ease up since I just feel so badly. I tell the baby to be nice to mommy all of the time! As for American food, which items did you enjoy the most? Our recipes are super easy because we are a lazy culture, so if you want some pointers I can help! Also, I am half Mexican, so if you like Mexican food, I am your girl!
> 
> Natt - isn't it a wonderful sound!? So perfect! I am glad that you are enjoying your doppler!
> 
> Laura - feeling any better doll?
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 12+5 weeks preggers. Overall feeling: UGH!
> About 30 mins ago and band of slight burning/hurtiness started in my lower abdomen, like exactly where my uterus is, it's fine now - actually just started feeling better within the last 3 mins. If it continues I might go to the doctor, it's a new feeling, and it does cause discomfort...anybody else experience this? Hmmm...

Awww hun :(

Im a few days behind and working my way through the posts but I hope that youre feeling better now and things settle down :( Think about how things will be better soon...everyone preggo keeps telling me 2nd tri is fantastic times and youre going to be there soon enough! I think it must be awful though when youre feeling so crappy but preggo...so much you cant take!!

Ohh well..the burgers and the steaks were amazing...and chilli cheese dogs!! To be honest, I was a bit neglected on the proper american food because my fiance at the time was korean american so i ate a lot of their native food 

OOOOO mexican...I LOVE mexican!!!! Any hints on something super lovely I can make for my fella thats a bit more beyond enchiladas and tacos? I think hes getting bored  xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Teenah - It's such an amazing sound! So soothing to listen to. Might try and listen again before sleep, might help me doze off knowing our little miracle is nice and snug! I have experienced the burning sensation in my lower abdomen, I think it's just things stretching hun, it will pass soon :hugs: xx

Sounds like stretching to me too Teenah. All those ligaments need to make space for growing bits and pieces! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks Sarah, I drank 3 litrs yesterday and spent the whole evening outside at the cricket which helped loads! So we'll see how today goes!
> 
> Its so lovely to feel LO mind you I only had a couple of movements yesterday, nothing like ut has been so as soon as we got home last night the Doppler came out, just a shame jellybean was in hiding! Only got a couple of little listens but much better than nothing!
> 
> Aww natt that's lovley :) so glad you got a good listen :)
> 
> thanks :) can't believe in 17wks already! Almost half way there! Midwife tomorrow too :)
> 
> Teenah I hope you feel. Etter soon hun, like natt said in sure its just all the stretching going on xxx

Good..keep up that drinking lady!!!

Bless...soon baby wont be able to hide hell be all squished up!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun I can't believe it! I hope the midwife can find jellybean! Lol
> 
> Bet you can't wait? I'm might see if my mum can come with me tomorrow cause Simons gotta work :-( hate him not being able to come with me.
> 
> I tend to find that if I listen to jb just after work or before about 7/8 she's easy to find but after that I really struggle!
> 
> think she rolled over earlier too! Made mw pause for a second lol
> 
> How are we today? Xxx

Ohhhh youre saying She now...got a feeling it might be a little princess youre cooking? xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - It's good when you know where to look hehe, then you are not looking around for ages and panicking.
> 
> Oh dear, some days I don't think they wriggle as much as other days, especially when they get bigger! Can't wait to feel a kick! :D On my instructions it says to only listen for no more than 4 minutes and only use it 3-4 days apart :( I used it on Tuesday and used it today :shock:
> 
> Yay for your mum coming today, yeah I know what you mean hun :(
> 
> I'm not sure what's stopping me from sleeping hun, possibly hormones or I'm scared of squashing bump as I can only get comfy on my tummy :(
> 
> Sorry to hear about work hun, not long to go though :D xx

Thats weird...woulda thought it was one of those things that didnt matter how often you used it...did it give any reason?

Hope you get better sleep soon hun :( x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> Laura - yay for an appt! Mine is on the 27th. I hope I get a scan, as I wanna see my baby!
> 
> Natt - I am so glad that you are enjoying ur doppler! It's really a great way to connect with your pregnancy...I really miss mine! LoL.
> 
> Update:
> 
> 13 weeks complete today! Starting my 14th week of being preggers! Yay!
> 
> Still feeling horrid. Full of burps, having reflux from hell...ugh.

Happy 14wks!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Natt I always sleep on my tummy, your fine until babys bigger
> 
> As for the Doppler, midwife just told us there's no harm using it as often as you like so honestly don't worry :)
> 
> She also said it could be 20wks before I get regular movements which makes me feel better too.
> 
> Cnt wait to get out of that place! Lol
> 
> Yay for 14wks teenah :happydance: it should start to ease off soon, hopefully! Try drinking warm/hot drinks, might help :) I ate a full pack of cherry tomoatos Tuesday evening! Odd craving! Lol
> 
> Everything went well with midwife, she's really lovely too :) next midwife apt is at 22wks so not long!
> 
> Oh and with the house, we're the only offer you going in atm so fxed we get it :) xxx

Good luck with the house!!! Glad all went well too chick :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick, how did you sleep?
> 
> Hoping we hear about the house today!
> 
> I was like that at first lol tbf we don't use it that much now, midwife got a different sound when she listened so might try finding that next time lol
> 
> They said I might have a mild urine infection still do sent a 3rd sample off to be tested and if that still shows signs i night have antibiotics.
> 
> Yay its Friday again!! :happydance: bit tired today so hope works nit too bad!
> 
> How's my ladies? Sarah how you doin? Xxx

Im okish! Ive been a bit sick also. Im hoping and praying that the cold symptoms i ahd were the type that lots of women said they had around implantation lol. wishful thinking I know but a girls gotta hope!

Im also happy...got my fertility specialist letter through today. Was expecting a 6month wait and my appointment is 11th July...get in!! Nervous now  

BOOOO to the urine infection. Good that they are checking into it though..dont want to be dealing with one of those when preggo! xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Laura - I am so glad that your appt went well! I can't believe you have a 22 week appt scheduled already! OMG, you are totally flying through the weeks!
> 
> Natt - when is your next appt doll? Also, how is the new place? It's been a few weeks, are you still in love? Have you done any further decorating? Personally, I am so bad at decorating, not because I have bad taste, but because I am lazy! My husband immediately hangs pictures in new homes, I don't...lol. Weird.
> 
> SAD UPDATE:
> My oldest sister is also pregnant as you know. She's about 25ish weeks, and concidered high-risk due to her age (30) and having a low progesterone in early pregnancy. Well, she had an ultrasound yesterday and they discovered that the baby has a heart condition called TGA - transposition of the greater arteries, which means that her aorta that should be on her right side is on her left side. It will require immediate open heart surgery the moment she is born. :( but the overwhelming majority of babies who get the surgery survive, but they might need more surgeries as they grow and they will forever have to see a cardiologist.
> 
> DIFFERENT TOPIC:
> Ok ladies, so my hatred for work and all work things is at an all time high. People talk so much shit it's not even funny. From managers on down to the "little people." Ugh. It is so annoying. The great thing is I am super stuck-up and I am honestly uneffected by any shit talking about me, since I know how petty these country-f*$ks are...I just hate hearing people talk about others and then play the field between different people. It's so unhealthy and unprofessional.
> 
> Anyhow...
> 
> SERIOUS CONCERN:
> 
> Ok, so last night DH and I BD'd and we had to try all sorts of positions to figure it out, as my belly is slowly getting annoying! Anyhow, I ended up on top and things got EXTRA bouncey and forceful :winkwink: Well, after I felt just WIPED OUT, and I just felt guilty and worried that we hurt the baby, not with HIS MEMBER but by my fatass bouncing like a mad woman...It's embarassing but I am super worried right now...especially since I don't have my doppler (it's like crack to me hahaha). Anyhow, do tell me if you all get a little out of hand, and if you think it's ok, or not...Also, I spotted a bit of pinkish red after like two wipes...but I am sure that is from my tender cervix and nothing to do with the baby...

Thats normal honey. In pregnancy the cervix is engorged with blood and so any bed dancing can cause a little spotting. I wouldnt worry about it at all!

Also...no need to worry...sex is safe for a long time yet so his member or your bum doing the jiggy jive "on" his member wont cause any damage either chicken! The only thing you need to worry about is not whacking your cervix when its sore...that shit can make you jump!

Enjoy the bed dancing...youre gunna miss it when youre banned for a while post delivery!! 

I hate that kinda environment too. Nothing worse than bitchyness and all that. ITs so uncalled for. Atleat you can just ignore it though chick thats the good thing. Plus youll be on maternity soon enough and after that you might be back west! yay!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Laura - I am so glad that your appt went well! I can't believe you have a 22 week appt scheduled already! OMG, you are totally flying through the weeks!
> 
> Natt - when is your next appt doll? Also, how is the new place? It's been a few weeks, are you still in love? Have you done any further decorating? Personally, I am so bad at decorating, not because I have bad taste, but because I am lazy! My husband immediately hangs pictures in new homes, I don't...lol. Weird.
> 
> SAD UPDATE:
> My oldest sister is also pregnant as you know. She's about 25ish weeks, and concidered high-risk due to her age (30) and having a low progesterone in early pregnancy. Well, she had an ultrasound yesterday and they discovered that the baby has a heart condition called TGA - transposition of the greater arteries, which means that her aorta that should be on her right side is on her left side. It will require immediate open heart surgery the moment she is born. :( but the overwhelming majority of babies who get the surgery survive, but they might need more surgeries as they grow and they will forever have to see a cardiologist.
> 
> DIFFERENT TOPIC:
> Ok ladies, so my hatred for work and all work things is at an all time high. People talk so much shit it's not even funny. From managers on down to the "little people." Ugh. It is so annoying. The great thing is I am super stuck-up and I am honestly uneffected by any shit talking about me, since I know how petty these country-f*$ks are...I just hate hearing people talk about others and then play the field between different people. It's so unhealthy and unprofessional.
> 
> Anyhow...
> 
> SERIOUS CONCERN:
> 
> Ok, so last night DH and I BD'd and we had to try all sorts of positions to figure it out, as my belly is slowly getting annoying! Anyhow, I ended up on top and things got EXTRA bouncey and forceful :winkwink: Well, after I felt just WIPED OUT, and I just felt guilty and worried that we hurt the baby, not with HIS MEMBER but by my fatass bouncing like a mad woman...It's embarassing but I am super worried right now...especially since I don't have my doppler (it's like crack to me hahaha). Anyhow, do tell me if you all get a little out of hand, and if you think it's ok, or not...Also, I spotted a bit of pinkish red after like two wipes...but I am sure that is from my tender cervix and nothing to do with the baby...

Oh shite forgot to finish, im such an idiot atm lol :doh:

Thats really sad about your sisters little bundle :( The good thing though is that its been picked up early so it can be handled, and that its also something that can be fixed. That baby will get such good care when its born...im sure everything will be fine :) Keep us updated though! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - I didn't sleep great hun, was a bit comfier though as I led on my tummy. I get really restless legs and it's awful! :( Did you hear anything about the house chick? Fingers crossed you don't have a urine infection! :hugs: xx
> 
> Teenah - Our next appointment is on 26th June hun, not long to go now :happydance: The new house is great thank you chick, absolutely loving it! We are getting there slowly but surely, getting essentials etc and little bits and bobs. We have hung a picture up but not done any painting yet, can't wait to decorate though! :thumbup: Really sorry to hear about your older sister hun, brought goosebumps to my arms reading that! Fingers crossed everything turns out ok for baby and family :hugs: xx

See...so much bloody changes...last time I take a break!! I go and come back and youve managed to go and move on me!! Congrats on the new place! Remember we want pics of baby buys...that goes for all of you...I wanna see your babies stuffs!!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Have you tried having a bath or reading just before bed? Might relax you a bit more so you sleep better. Hope tonights better :)
> 
> still not heard about the house :( getting impatient now lol on the plus side....the pjshchairs here!!!!!! And we love love love it :) its gorgeous :happydance: wanted to bring it home but its better off at the shop so it stays clean and dust free, for now at least ;-) I might cave in lol
> 
> thanks hun, me too!
> 
> Might go and find a big babies R us tomorrow, they've big sales on! I've fell in love with a travel cot that's now £59.99, not sure how much use we"d get out of it tho, what do you think? Xxx

I had a mate who used that instead of a standard one. She had it in her bedroom and then just moved it in the nursery. Tbh, think thats not a bad idea!

Wanna see the pushchair!!! Show which one u picked! yes im nosey lol  x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hunni. It's amazing to just lie there and listen to our little Miracle. It's the best sound ever and it's so soothing! It doesn't give any reason as to why it suggested you only use it every 3/4 days, maybe then baby doesn't get too stressed out? Thank you hun, I hope I get some sleep soon too! My MIL and her friend said I looked really pale today and thinks I may be anaemic! I went really light headed all of a sudden and needed something to eat otherwise I think I would have collapsed! :shock: Aww sorry I moved and you didn't know about it hun, we moved on 1st June. Thank you chick, we absolutely love our new house! We haven't really bought much for baby yet as we can't find much neutral things. We have a Silver Cross pram, a starter kit which has 2 baby gro's, 2 vests, 2 pairs of scratch mittens and a little hat. We have some newborn booties and matching scratch mittens which my sister in law bought for bump-a-lump and we have a snowsuit and some bibs :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww sounds like the start of a lovely stash to me! Theres still plenty of time tho! :D

Chick sounds like you might be. Plus baby is on a spurt too and s taking a lot of your energy. Make sure you drink loads and eat regularly and if youre still feeling a bit lightheaded on monday go see the doc please! x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad your back Sarah and feeling a little better :) yay for fertility apt :happydance: i so so so hope the feeling crap is due to eggy snuggling in tight on the roght shelf! That'll be a good week, its the day after our 20wk! I think we're cooking a lil lady lol not so sure about simon, I said that we should stop saying she cause we might be a but dissappointed if we have a boy lol 

ive read all your posts can't remember half of them! Soooooo thank you lol 

We've got a cossato me mo, https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...s/Cosatto-MeMo-3-In-1-Combi-Pushchair(0088376)
Well worth the money :) 

yes natt go see the docs hun! 

We've got the pram, steriliser, 2gro-swaddled and a couple of gro-bags, Muslins, a couple of teddies, hats, mitts, a gorgeous knitted top and trousers from boots which I think could be coming home outfit :D 2 snowsuits, I love my mummy/daddy grows, cream grows, bibs, and I can't remember what else lol my mum and man have a stash too and so does my friend, I think we've git a years supple of johnsons products too cause she worked for boots and they were like 75p buy one get one free in the staff shop! 

We've picked the bedding we want too lol oh and we've got the pram rattle in the Bering range :) 

how are my ladies today? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Oh definetly hun, as soon as we find out wether our little miracle is a he or a she, we are going on a shopping spree :haha: 

I have some Iron tablets here but it says to talk with your doctor before taking them so I don't just want to take them. I will see how I feel on Monday hun and if there is no change, I will get my bum to the doctors :thumbup: xx

Laura - I will go to the doctors hun and get checked out if things don't change. Sounds like you have a nice collection of baby stuff already! :happydance: I forgot to mention that we have a steriliser aswell, was the first item we bought :winkwink: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad your back Sarah and feeling a little better :) yay for fertility apt :happydance: i so so so hope the feeling crap is due to eggy snuggling in tight on the roght shelf! That'll be a good week, its the day after our 20wk! I think we're cooking a lil lady lol not so sure about simon, I said that we should stop saying she cause we might be a but dissappointed if we have a boy lol
> 
> ive read all your posts can't remember half of them! Soooooo thank you lol
> 
> We've got a cossato me mo, https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...s/Cosatto-MeMo-3-In-1-Combi-Pushchair(0088376)
> Well worth the money :)
> 
> yes natt go see the docs hun!
> 
> We've got the pram, steriliser, 2gro-swaddled and a couple of gro-bags, Muslins, a couple of teddies, hats, mitts, a gorgeous knitted top and trousers from boots which I think could be coming home outfit :D 2 snowsuits, I love my mummy/daddy grows, cream grows, bibs, and I can't remember what else lol my mum and man have a stash too and so does my friend, I think we've git a years supple of johnsons products too cause she worked for boots and they were like 75p buy one get one free in the staff shop!
> 
> We've picked the bedding we want too lol oh and we've got the pram rattle in the Bering range :)
> 
> how are my ladies today? Xxx

Noooo!!! Links not working!!! Cry cry cry!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Oh definetly hun, as soon as we find out wether our little miracle is a he or a she, we are going on a shopping spree :haha:
> 
> I have some Iron tablets here but it says to talk with your doctor before taking them so I don't just want to take them. I will see how I feel on Monday hun and if there is no change, I will get my bum to the doctors :thumbup: xx
> 
> Laura - I will go to the doctors hun and get checked out if things don't change. Sounds like you have a nice collection of baby stuff already! :happydance: I forgot to mention that we have a steriliser aswell, was the first item we bought :winkwink: xx

Natt its a good idea to talk to the doctor before taking anything really when pregnant so I agree with not taking them till you know :)


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no Sarah, try googling it :)


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Very true hun, going to get myself booked in for some bloods doing to test my Iron I think. The bloods I had done last time, I haven't even heard any results from! Unless my Midwife tells me on Tuesday :shrug: xx

Laura - The pram you have chosen is lovely! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Bloods sound like a good idea Hun, she'll probs tell you Tuesday too :) 

Thanks Hun I love it, soooo chuffed hehe :happydance: 

I can't believe it's Sunday already! Don't wanna go to work tomorrow :( 

Oh ladies there's a lovely baby clothes website I've found, stunning clothes :D https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/shop/s...EPPYBLNKBLNK&gclid=CJfW2obe5rACFW1ItAoddD44yw check it out :) 

Well my niece/nephew was due yesterday and so far no signs! I need newborn snuggles! Lol Natt are finding out the sex of YLM? we'd said no but im still undecided! I want to wait but want to know too! I even asked simon if we could find out but not tell anyone, he said no :( lol

I want to fast forward about 5months so I've not got long to wait lol 

Need this cake to hurry up and cook so I can have a bath! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Maybe my Midwife will tell me if there are any problems tomorrow? Like low Iron or Calcium defficiency etc? 

You should be chuffed, it's lovely! :D 

Aww hun, time is flying at the moment isn't it? Will be Christmas before we know it! :haha: 

Come on Laura's Niece/Nephew, Laura wants to meet you and have snuggles! :D We are indeed finding out the sex hun, no way could I wait until I popped lol! Aww must be awful being in that situation, maybe nearer the time, Simon may want to find out? :winkwink: I wish we could fast forward the time too hun! Can't wait to meet OLM :yipee: 

Ooo do we get to see pictures of your beautiful cake? :D xxx

Thank you for the link chick, I'll have a browse, I love looking at baby clothes :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Our Little Miracle at 15 weeks and 6 days :D
 



Attached Files:







Bump2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sarahuk

Awwwww YLM is getting bigger!! So love seeing these piccies :)

BTW...you MIGHT have another fully fledged babbler here soon...looky...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120624_164709.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Awwwww YLM is getting bigger!! So love seeing these piccies :)
> 
> BTW...you MIGHT have another fully fledged babbler here soon...looky...

He/she sure is hun :happydance: Thank you hun, can't wait to see yours :winkwink: 

Woohoo! Bring it on hun! Congratulations!!!! I wish you a Happy and healthy 9 months and beyond :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: :D :dust: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww thanks honey :D :hugs:

Im remaining cautios at this point though.

Couple of hours after the frer i went to the bathroom and discovered bleeding. Red blood, watery in nature sure...but still there. Discolours the paper when I wipe a tiny bit, and its defo there when i dig or look for it. But its not af level bleeding so im just hoping that its things snuggling deeper.

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh if there's a problem in sure she'll tell you :) 

I forgot to take a piccie :( it was cow print for my sil's birthday lol 

Awww wow look at bump :) soooo cute :) 

Omg omg omg wow Sarah :happydance: my fingers are sooooo tightly crossed! Will you test again? I hope the discharge stops asap! Might be an idea to ring your docs too :) awwwww wow congrats my lovely xxxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - When was AF due chick? I had some spotting the day AF was due but that was all, I think it may just be bean snuggling in a bit more. Fingers crossed! :dust: xx

Laura - Aww, can't wait to see a picture of your cake hun, you make beautiful cakes! Thank you hun, Midwife tomorrow..let's hope she can find baby's heartbeat :shock: xx


----------



## sarahuk

AF is due thursday, but hit me today instead. Chemical it was it looks like. Waiting for blood results to confirm miscarriage, should know for definite on friday but its highly unlikely to be anything but a loss

xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> AF is due thursday, but hit me today instead. Chemical it was it looks like. Waiting for blood results to confirm miscarriage, should know for definite on friday but its highly unlikely to be anything but a loss
> 
> xx

:af: Stay away! :growlmad: Keeping everything crossed it's anything but a loss chick! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh hunni I so hope its not a loss and just heavy bleeding, some people suffer all the way through. Sending you all my hugs and thoughts xxx


----------



## teenah99

14 weeks preggers today...YAY!

CRAZY UPDATE Re: Reason I've been away:

During the late afternoon on Friday, I was primping in front of my bathroom mirror (naked) when I felt a warm wet leaky feeling. I figured that I started to pee myself, so I went to the toilet to wipe up. When I wiped I found a good amount of bright red blood on the toilet paper and between my thighs. I decided to retrieve my phone from downstairs, call my husband and then my doctor, so that I could get checked out. I held the toilet paper to my girl parts and began to head downstairs. As I walked I could feel the toilet paper filling with blood, and I began to think that this was getting serious. I didn't get my husband on the first try, by the time I walk back upstairs I dialed him a second time with no answer. So I removed the toilet paper from where I was holding it and looked at how saturated it was, I was just deciding on the severity of the bleeding when I felt, heard, and saw a gush of streaming blood fall from my girl parts to the bathroom floor with a SPLAT! At that point I knew that I was hemoragging and that it was serious. I stood for microseconds in a pool of blood, my feet were covered, my thighs had long strikes from the rapid flow and my hands were covered in blood. I started dialing 911 emergency and layed on my bed, as I knew that the more I moved around the faster I would bleed out and die. I got really cold, shakey and clammy...the 911 operator stayed on the line with me until the ambulance came. I did make the executive decision to walk downstairs again to unlock my front door, as I didn't want them to do a forced entry and ruin our door (yeah, I guess I still thought of money while dying!) I wrapped myself in a blanket from my formal living room couch and waited. They got there, a nice lady got my some loose fitting pajamas from my room as I was naked! I was loaded onto a stretcher and wheeled away. My husband came home just as I was loaded on the stretcher, he was really scared and in shock I tried to calm him, and told him to follow behind us. he could see my bare feet covered in blood peeking out from my pants and he got even more nervous. in the ambulance my blood pressure went very high, and then very low before it evened out. I called my on-call emergency OB/GYN when we got to the Emergency Room, he agreed to meet me at the room I was assigned after he delivered a baby. Soon he came and said that I probably just have a cervical bleed...but after the exam and seeing the flow of blood, he said that it was coming from within my uterus. He did a super quick ultrasound transvaginally and there was baby kicking away and acting crazy with a good heartbeat! I was so relieved! I was diagnosed with a subchorianic hemorrage and sent home after a few hours with the expectation of continued bleeding. I was put on bedrest and pelvic rest. I went in yesterday and had another ultrasound to measure the blood clot, it's about 4 cm long. DH got to see baby squirming and stuff...too bad the little brat crossed its legs so we couldnt tell the sex, but if I had to guess I would say girl...my next appt with scan is on July 23rd, so we look forward to finding out the sex then. 

Overall, it's been CRAZY. I am back at work today, but pelvic rest will continue on for another week or so...

I hope that you all are ok. I've got some post reading to catch up on! 

XoXo


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Omg! Hope you are ok hunni! What an awful experience! I'm really sorry to hear what you went through! So relieved that baby is ok though and kicking away with a nice healthy heartbeat. Hope the bleeding calms down soon :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks girls. Hopefully ill be able to be back with you at some point. It was a short lived happy feeling, but atleast I was able to experience a few hours of hope and excitement.

Glad all is well Teenah.


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you and baby are ok teenah, make sure you rest plenty xx

Sarah hun how you doing? Been thinking about you xxx


----------



## teenah99

Sarah - I just caught up on posts...I am so sorry about what has happened. Please know that soon you will have your little baby growing strong inside of you...I am really glad that you have an appt with the fert. spec. I am sure that the tests will find that something minor and addressable is causing the delay in viable conception. I can't say for sure that I have had a chemical pregnancy, but I can say that I have had a handful of false positives during ttc. I didn't know about evaps and such, so early on I experienced a lot of disappointment, so I do understand how the hope and excitement hurts as it diminishes. FX'd for a BIG FAT POSITIVE. I'm talking a MORBIDLY OBESE POSITIVE for you! Please keep us posted, also, thank you for all of your sweet posts. It's nice to have someone to share this time in my life with. Soon you'll be puking your guts out, swelling to high hell, and contemplating death by antiacids for the heartburn! PROMISE!


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Hope you's are ok, And bump's lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey hun, how's things? 

We're all good thanks, just waiting to meet my niece/nephew! A week late now so she's tried clove oil now to hopefully get things moving again. 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hiya hun, I'm good thank you. Hope you are ok? :hugs: xx

Laura - Has she tried going over speed bumps in the car? That sometimes works :haha: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

oooow laura sound's great hun, my nethew is due in a week or two and my sister is most likly to be a week late. She has been with the last 4 pregnancy's. :D So was I one week one day late. x

im good thx girlie's did reply on were all in this together :D x

Honey's been keeping me busy and my mind off everythink. WORKING WELL lol. :D x

natt glad your ok, Im good thx hun. x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Glad you are ok hun and Honey is helping to keep your mind off things :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

She's tried everything lol and it seems to work then the contractions stop! 

Glad your ok jess :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Awww that's no fun :( Hope things get started properly soon :dust: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Well she's at hospital now so just waiting to hear what the midwives say, whether she's in labour and if not if they'll do anything.

GOt mixed feelings and maybe its me being selfish but if she has the baby today and we can visit tonight then alls good, but if we can't visit tonight I don't know when we'll get to meet our niece/nephew cause her parents will be down and in refusing to visit while they're here, her mum has no interest at all up until she thought the baby would be here. To the point where I took the Doppler to staceys when her folks where down here so they could listen, her mother was more interested in the peppermint creams I had made than hearing her probably only grandchild's heartbeat! Me = fuming! 

And now she's said when's the baby here's she coming down for the week, but its the week my brothers off work, not at all fair cause he won't get chance to see his baby. Hence why I refuse to visit while they're there. She's so undermining looks down on people and compares everything to Gateshead, considering they literally live in a shithole, I mean there's halls of hair in the bathroom!!!! How can she look down on us??? 

Gonna shut up now cause in getting worked up! I just wanna be able to meet and adore my neice/nephew without her judging me and being there. 

Ugh!!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Omfg...don't think you are being selfish because you are not, that is absolutely shocking! Why is she all of a sudden interested now the baby is due? Why couldn't she be interested for the whole 9 months? If I was you, I would still go and visit and just ignore her..I don't see why you should have to miss out just because there is an idiot like her there :hugs: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Its what she's like, all she wants is something to show off as a trophie. She's always giving staceys sister whatever she wants but poor stace has had to get things on her own. 

The baby will be here sometime tonight :happydance: bit jealous its not me in her place but I guess 21weeks isn't too long to wait!

Who am I kidding its ages away!!!!!!!!! Id like to sleep until then :haha: 

How are you today? I've had a day full of mixed emotions, excitement over the baby and seeing our friends, my godson and their daughter, pisses that I've git work tomorrow and I actually factually hate it so damn much :-( then uber relaxed after fit massage and more lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Its what she's like, all she wants is something to show off as a trophie. She's always giving staceys sister whatever she wants but poor stace has had to get things on her own.
> 
> The baby will be here sometime tonight :happydance: bit jealous its not me in her place but I guess 21weeks isn't too long to wait!
> 
> Who am I kidding its ages away!!!!!!!!! Id like to sleep until then :haha:
> 
> How are you today? I've had a day full of mixed emotions, excitement over the baby and seeing our friends, my godson and their daughter, pisses that I've git work tomorrow and I actually factually hate it so damn much :-( then uber relaxed after fit massage and more lol xxx

I can't stand people who just want things to show off like a trophie! Stupid woman! Sorry lol :blush: 

Yay for baby being here at some point tonight :happydance: Aww hun, I know the feeling, it will be your turn before you know it though :yipee: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun, went to see the MIL this afternoon and had some lunch with her. Been working some prices out aswell so I can go and see my family and friends from my hometime of Bolton, I miss them all so much! Blimey, sounds like you have had an emotional day chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Elise Louise is here :-D 8lb 12oz delivered with the aid of forceps at 8:30am  

Gutted tho, we can't got to the hospital cause they're on lockdown due to an infection :-( 

Can't wait to meet our niece :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Elise Louise is here :-D 8lb 12oz delivered with the aid of forceps at 8:30am
> 
> Gutted tho, we can't got to the hospital cause they're on lockdown due to an infection :-(
> 
> Can't wait to meet our niece :) xx

Yay!!!! Welcome to the world Elise Louise :D :happydance: 

That's a shame that you can't go to the hospital, hope you get to meet her soon chick :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Just realised I put Elise, its Elsie lol ooops!! :haha:


----------



## teenah99

Eeeeeeeee! New baby! Congrats! Yay! I hope that you all enjoy her! I hope mama's doing good too! SOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU! My new little nephew will be here next month!

P.S. Forceps = OUCH!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) hoping we get to go see her today! 

Mind you in not sure I'll make it to work today, my head was horrendous last night, everytime I moved the pressure in it was unreal, feel like its starting again already, Simon wants me to stay home and go the doctors, I'll see how I feel once I've gotten up I think. Never felt so poorly as I did last night :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Oops, everyone makes mistakes hehe :blush: Omg I suffered with a really bad headache last night aswell! Everytime I moved, it pounded so hard! Had such a rubbish nights sleep it was unreal! Hope you feel better soon chick :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

That's how mines been, went the docs and checked everything and found nothing! So gave me some stronger painkillers as paraceltamol don't work and said if its no better next week to go back. 

Well they made pretty much no difference and now in faced with the filema of going to work today or not?! 

On the plus I felt jellybean's kicks from the outside yesterday :happydance: stopped when Simon got home tho :( fingers crossed for tonight xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's how mines been, went the docs and checked everything and found nothing! So gave me some stronger painkillers as paraceltamol don't work and said if its no better next week to go back.
> 
> Well they made pretty much no difference and now in faced with the filema of going to work today or not?!
> 
> On the plus I felt jellybean's kicks from the outside yesterday :happydance: stopped when Simon got home tho :( fingers crossed for tonight xx

That's usually the case hun, must be a normal thing due to our hormones fluctuating all over the place :( 

Omg yay! That's amazing hun!! Shame they stopped when Simon got home though, I'm sure he'll feel them soon though :winkwink: I can't wait to be able to feel kicks from the outside, my bump goes from hard, to soft etc, quite worrying :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

Still feeling like shit, went the optitians yesterday and got a new prescription so hopefully that'll make a difference, nit that I wore my glasses before anyway lol 

He's still not felt her kick :( she wasn't playing last night either! Fingers crossed for tonight. 

My bellys getting harder now but its still mainly fat! Lol 

How you doin? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Still feeling like shit, went the optitians yesterday and got a new prescription so hopefully that'll make a difference, nit that I wore my glasses before anyway lol
> 
> He's still not felt her kick :( she wasn't playing last night either! Fingers crossed for tonight.
> 
> My bellys getting harder now but its still mainly fat! Lol
> 
> How you doin? Xx

Sorry to hear you are still feeling like shit hun, you should try wearing your glasses, see if they help? I never wore mine but when I got that bad headache the other night, I wore them the day after and they really did make a difference.

Aww no, I'm sure he will feel her kick soon :) 

The top of my belly seems to be hard but..meh lol. 

I'm not too bad thanks hun, still struggling with sleep but apart from that, I'm ok thank you chick xx


----------



## Excalibur

Our Little Miracle's Heartbeat at 17 weeks and 3 Days, so strong! :D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4tFijfp6p0


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls!

15 weeks complete - in my 16th week of pregnancy! Yay!

Overall feeling - shit! Complete shit...

Still no appetite (don't know if I complained about this to you all but, i haven't had an appetite since week 5). I haven't gained any weight, still down a few lbs...It's annoying because I feel guilty when I forget to eat...or like bad if I struggle to complete a meal. Trust me, I have NEVER had an issue with not eating, I actually have never known what it felt like to NOT be hungry...but since being pregnant, I don't want food. It's horrible...

I know that I am a Debbie-Downer, but I am not a good pregnant person...it hurts! LoL. I'm happy to have my little baby growing inside of me, but it's a mean baby! hahaha keeps making me feel ill...

Laura - OMG! Tell me everything about what it feels like for the baby to kick! I have felt what I think is movement from time to time...but I'm just not sure. 

Natt - How's it going lady? I'm super jealous of your doppler! The baby sounds great! Have you felt movement yet?

P.S. I AM SICK OF BEING ON PELVIC REST! Tommorow is my last day! Yay! But I am scared to have sex/orgasm, since I don't want to bleed again....eeekkkk....wish me luck...


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks natt, I went into work and my horrid boss had me in tears within minutes, saying since I've become pregnant im basically shit at my job and putting on the others in the office, eugh! She also asked if everythings ok with me and Simon, the cheeky fucking bitch how dare she!!!!! I was sobbing, and she sent me home and told me to just ring her tomorrow! Simon wants me to go to the docs and get signed off for a week, think I will, today I've felt like a huge failure who can't cope, but I don't know why. Think I'll be back to the docs tomorrow. Anyways im welling up again soooooo next subject! 

My beautiful niece is here :D to cheer auntie Lala up, and boy does she :) she's sooooo good :) her poor little dry skin tho, looks so sore, they can bath her tonight tho and put some oil on so that should help loads. 

Sleep is one thing I don't t struggle with....at all! Lol I can't get enough sleep lol 

Wow for Doppler times :) so amazing isn't it?!

Teenah sorry your feeling shit hun :hugs: babies are meanies lol 

Its exactly how I expected it to feel, been feeling movements for a few weeks but only externally the last couple of days, when my hands on my belly its just like it gets poked through ny fat lol hard to explain, had a few rolls too I think :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish hun, fingers crossed it will subside soon then you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :hugs: Happy 16 weeks by the way :happydance: I'm not too bad thank you apart from not sleeping well, I have to return the doppler soon but I think I'm going to end up renting an LCD one :blush: I have felt a lot of really strong flutters today so I don't think it will be long before I start feeling proper kicks, I hope not anyway :D xx 

Laura - You're welcome hun. Omg what a horrible boss! How can you become shit at your job just because you are pregnant? Doesn't she realise that pregnant ladies have a lot of hormones going through their bodies and they get tired easily? I would seriously put a complaint in against her chick, that as bang out of order!! I would also definetly get signed off for a week before she puts you into depression! Argh!!! I hate people like that! Sending you big :hugs: Aww bless for your little niece cheering you up, they are so adorable hehe! Ouch, that does sound painful, glad they can bath her now though, might help with the dry skin etc. I love listening to baby on our doppler, could lie there all day if he/she would let me :blush: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Def won't be ling before your getting battered by YLM :) im feeling it more and more, never used to feel anything til the afternoon but lying in bed now I can feel what most drfinately is kicks :) 

Natt that's nothing she told one of the other girls that she wanted to bash her head in last week! She kept going on to me about she knows what its like to be pregnant cause she's git 2 kids etc, the best of it is if jt was her favourite who was pregnant it wouldn't matter, she could get away with anything! Any way we've decided im going to self cert for next week and get my head together then when U go back im gonna bug her every 5minutes :) :haha: 

Ell's gorgeous :) nit feeding to good tho, she was on the breast for 4hours weds night but then doesn't get up till lunch time for more! Staceys that sore now her boobs are bleeding! So they've put her on formula but she's only taking an ounce or half an ounce every hour or so, not good bless her. Its making me rethink whether i want to breast or bottle feed to hopefully nit have this problem. We do now know my steriliser works cause she got through all the bottled they had with them and wanted feeding again so we got it out :) 

how's everyone today? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I can't wait! :D Awwww bless, I have heard you feel it more whilst lying down on your back, especially quite early on anyway. Omg..she sounds like a right loony! She should be fired for treating people like that, work places shouldn't be allowed favorite members of staff! You go girl, I don't blame you :haha: 

Aww, sorry to hear Ell's is not feeding too well :( Hopefully she will do soon when her tummy gets a bit bigger! Ouch, bleeding breasts? That sounds awfully sore! :yipee: for testing your steriliser out :D xx


----------



## Excalibur

Me and Karl went round to his sisters last night as his mum was there babysitting, we went to keep her company, as soon as we walked in, MIL turned round and said "you're getting big now" I was like woohoo! My bump is becoming noticeable :happydance:


----------



## teenah99

Laura - your boss is totally acting unethically, and I would report her ASAP! What a ****. As for little Ells, please do support and encourage your SIL to continue to breastfeed, tell her to buy lanolin for her nipples or nipple shields, they slide over the nipple and allow the baby to nurse with less pain if any. Breast really is best for the baby right now...if she ends up formula feeding, that's ok too...can't wait to nurse my little one. It's one of the things that I most look forward to. My family all make a big deal of nursing, and I've seen how bonded the mother and baby become, it's really special...my sister even tandum nursed my niece who was 3 months older than my nephew at the time. That was sweet, because they got so close. 

Natt - Ull def want to rent another doppler, as it's hard being without one...TRUST ME! LoL. It's a good reassurance to hear the baby when you can't feel them. I am hoping my baby is ok, sometimes I worry that it's not, i know it's crazy, but i can't help but wonder. :shrug:

WOOOOHOOO...tonight i get to BD:sex: Hahahaha no more pelvic rest...I swear if I begin to hemorrhage again I'll just die! It's so scary because SCH can cause preterm labor and I would seriously DIE if I lost my baby...it's a morbid thought, but one i live with everyday since the big bleed happened...wish me luck...


----------



## Laura2806

She is a looney! But becuase she's a part owner with her brother pretty much nothing can be done :-( complaints go nowhere! It'd be a case of going higher than just the company to fight it and I don't have time now thank god! Lol 

She fed loads better yesterday which is good :) making me rethink breastfeeding at all! We shall see lol 

Yay for bumpage haplydance: 

Teenha hun she couldn't carry on, ell was getting more blood than milk, and Stacey wasn't enjoying it one little bit, in so much pain, they were bleeding even with the lanolin and shields bless her. She's much more relaxed now she knows its not gonna be agony to feed her :) 

Oh that's natural to still worry, even now im getting proper kicks I worry :haha: 

Be careful and take it slow chick, any sign of blood go straight to hospital, its the safest place to be. 

Having my chopped today :happydance: sooooo glad! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - I'm thinking you are right there, always handy to have reassurance at hand if I start to panic over anything. I'm sure your baby will be ok hun but it's only natural to worry about it :) xx

Laura - Sorry to hear nothing can be done about your boss chick, at least you won't be there for much longer though :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's the only thing keeping me going lol 

Id like to stop feeling poorly now :-( feel like I've now got a cold coming on too! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> That's the only thing keeping me going lol
> 
> Id like to stop feeling poorly now :-( feel like I've now got a cold coming on too! Xxx

Awwww hunni, hope you feel better soon chick, sending you big :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, colds hit me full force now :( 

Been back to the docs and I've bow got diazapan and a glucose blood test on weds so fingers crosses we can get something sorted soon. Spending another day in bed! 

How's you? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun, colds hit me full force now :(
> 
> Been back to the docs and I've bow got diazapan and a glucose blood test on weds so fingers crosses we can get something sorted soon. Spending another day in bed!
> 
> How's you? Xxx

Oh dear, colds are awful! I'm very rarely ill but when I am, I know about it! Feel better soon :) 

Ugh, I have to have a Glucose Tolerance Test at 26 weeks, really not looking forward to it! Got to fast from 9pm at night then drink a pure sugar drink when you reach the hospital..:sick: 

I'm not too bad thank you hun xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun :) 

Luckily this isn't a fasting test, got another blood glucose booked in for 28weeks too.

Can't believe we had the 20wk scan today!! At 19+6 lol a couple of weeks ago we had decided to find out what jellybean is but hadn't told anyone at all, people kept asking but we kept saying no lol 

Anyway here's jellybean 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-2.jpg
Our perfect litte BOY :happydance: 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You are lucky it's not a fasting test, is your 28 week one where you have to fast? I'm really not looking forward to that! 

OMG!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL BABY BOY! Jellybean is purrrrrrfect :happydance: :yipee: I'm soooo happy for you hun! :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh the 28wk one is fastin :( having the day off work for that one! 

Thank you hunni :happydance: sooooo excited :) bought some blue grows and burping cloths already lol that's how I'll tell my folks, show them to them and see what that say before telling them :) then we're going shopping when Simons home and gonna do the same with his folks :) 

When's your scan? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh the 28wk one is fastin :( having the day off work for that one!
> 
> Thank you hunni :happydance: sooooo excited :) bought some blue grows and burping cloths already lol that's how I'll tell my folks, show them to them and see what that say before telling them :) then we're going shopping when Simons home and gonna do the same with his folks :)
> 
> When's your scan? Xxx

I don't blame you hun, I have heard that it can make you :sick: or even pass out because of the sugar rush! 

You're more than welcome chick, I bet you are! :D Awwww bless, that's a good idea hehe. That's exactly my plan, as soon as we find out wether he or she, we are going pink or blue shopping :happydance: 

My scan is on 24th July hun, not long now :yipee: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

yh they tell you to take food with you for after the second lot of bloods. the good thing is i dont always have breakfast so hopefully it wont be too bad. 

theres so much stuff i wanna buy now :haha: been looking at blue nursery interiors already lol 

only 2 weeks away then :) it'll fly by :) the only thing with nhs scans is you only get one pic whereas if you go private you get several :(

im thinking depending on what monies like later on i might book a private for around 32weeks or so, got the 4D at 24 weeks but think i'll still want another peek lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> yh they tell you to take food with you for after the second lot of bloods. the good thing is i dont always have breakfast so hopefully it wont be too bad.
> 
> theres so much stuff i wanna buy now :haha: been looking at blue nursery interiors already lol
> 
> only 2 weeks away then :) it'll fly by :) the only thing with nhs scans is you only get one pic whereas if you go private you get several :(
> 
> im thinking depending on what monies like later on i might book a private for around 32weeks or so, got the 4D at 24 weeks but think i'll still want another peek lol xxx

They didn't tell me to take food for afterwards, I'll make sure I do though, thank you for that tip hehe. I always have breakfast and I am always starving in a morning, oh dear lol! 

I don't blame you hun, I would be exactly the same when we find out what we are having, I say go for it chick :D 

I hope it flies by hun, seriously can't wait now! Do you not get more pictures if you pay for more or do you get one free one? 

We are looking into a 4D scan aswell, you want everything for your 1st baby don't you? Such a special time! :happydance: You can book a position scan later on can't you? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

haha def take something with you, even if its just crisps or a sandwich, you'll need something!

we only got 3 copies of the same pic :( had to pay for them all too, didnt get any free, expensive at £5 a pop! be cheaper to go private :haha:

oh yh lol i think i'd like the reasurrance more than anything, seem to get so much at the start then nothing after 20wks, not scan wise anyway! im not sure what type of scan it would be, gonna see what this place is like where going at the end of the month, the 28th actually so only 18days away!! 22 wks then not 24 lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> haha def take something with you, even if its just crisps or a sandwich, you'll need something!
> 
> we only got 3 copies of the same pic :( had to pay for them all too, didnt get any free, expensive at £5 a pop! be cheaper to go private :haha:
> 
> oh yh lol i think i'd like the reasurrance more than anything, seem to get so much at the start then nothing after 20wks, not scan wise anyway! im not sure what type of scan it would be, gonna see what this place is like where going at the end of the month, the 28th actually so only 18days away!! 22 wks then not 24 lol xxx

Noted :haha: I'll make sure I take something for afterwards :) 

Omg..that is expensive..would have thought they would have given you different pictures at least :( 

That's true, do you get anymore scans after your 20 week scan or do you have to go private if you want anymore? 

Ooo 18 days! Woohoo! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yep tis expensive, but worth it :) 

We don't get anymore after 20wk :( which is why im thinking private last peek at our lil man :) 

Can't wait to see what he looks like :) :) :) xxx


----------



## teenah99

LAURA!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG! A BABY BOY!!!! Eeeeeeeeeee! BOY were we WRONG! LoL. I was certain you were having a princess, but I am MORE than happy at the news of being wrong! Eeeeee! So cute! Esp. since Stacey just had a girl and now you'll have a boy in the fam to balance it out. WOW! I'll know which team I am on on July 23rd! DH can't go to scan, but it's ok. 

P.S. Bump PIC time!

So...that's me...HUGE at 1 day away from being 5 months! I start my 17th week tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







5 months.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks teeneh :) its still sinking in that we're getting a dude lol waiting for Simon to get home so we can go shopping :happydance: 

Aww not long to go Hun! I'm glad to see you back, was getting worried as when your not on for a few days I worry something happened :blush: check out your bump! Mines sooooooo saggy in comparison lol I shall piccie up tomorrow!

Well my boss has had me in tears AGAIN today and that's only from being on the phone!!!! So tonight, after retail therapy we're gonna look at what our options are see what we can do, cut down the amount of time I'm gonna be at work all together, I can't have her stressing me out and upsetting me, I'm sure my lil man doesn't appreciate it as he's kicked like mad since I got upset, maybe he's saying 'hey mommy, we're the important ons do what's right for us' or maybe he wants to beat her up for upsetting mommy lol

colds gone onto my chest now and I'm loosing my voice! Things are great just now! Lol xxx


----------



## teenah99

Ahh...Laura, I'm sorry to hear that your boss is so rude! Retail tx and then a talk about your options seems like a good place to start!

I'm in a crazy work situation myself - I applied for a higher paying job in a Department that I dont want to work for, but I am 99% sure I got the job, they actually cancelled my interview, and said that they'd be in touch (I'm flattered that I didn't even have to interview, as it says I am as good as I'd like to think, lol) but I seriously DO NOT want to work for this department or the people...but it's more money, and I need more money for our little baby on the way...Ugh...

I'm sorry i've been MIA - I have just been busy and ill feeling, as always. I think it's easing up a bit though...today I have felt ok. :) I've even started eating a bit more...so that's good...


Also, YOU NEED TO REST LAURA! Like NOW! Cold's are not good.


----------



## Laura2806

We've decided for me to go on the sick until next Friday when im off for 2wks anyway then and go on maternity leave as soon as I can. 

Aww hun its so horrible hating work :( nothing worse! Thing is with me im obviously not as strong a person as I and others think, but now monies not important to us, mine and our lil man's health are :) 

I'm just glad everything ok hun and your feeling better and eating more :) 

I shall get plenty of rest hun, I'll make sure of it :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Shame that we don't get to see our little ones after our 20 week scan unless we go private :( Oh well, they are worth every penny of private scans hehe! Hope your cold goes soon chick and you don't lose your voice! That's awful! :hugs: Sorry to hear your boss is still being an idiot hun, I think the sooner you go on maternity leave, the better! xxx

Teenah - Lovely bump hun :D You have your gender scan the day before me! Jealous! :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I always thought we had another scan at 32wks but we don't :( private it is lol 

I'm annoyed with my mil over it all too, my mum and nab have both said to forget about money and do what's best for me and blue but mil turned round and said this could be our only chance to get a mortgage?!?! Wtf is she on about?! Really peed me off yesterday, its only because she doesn't want us still living with my folks when he's here cause she thinks she'll be missing out! The fact that my parents work full time unlike her means they won't be around until the evenings anyway. I hate that she's being selfish and nit thinking bout me and blue :( and we're going round for dinner tonight! Eugh :( 

I kinda hope we're nit back from my mums graduation till late and its too late to go round lol 

Anyways.....still feeling crap but got some gorgeous stuff lil man last night and my dad bought him a gorgeous cream knitted cardigan (just like Simons) and a dubgaree set too :) uber cute :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I always thought we had another scan at 32wks but we don't :( private it is lol
> 
> I'm annoyed with my mil over it all too, my mum and nab have both said to forget about money and do what's best for me and blue but mil turned round and said this could be our only chance to get a mortgage?!?! Wtf is she on about?! Really peed me off yesterday, its only because she doesn't want us still living with my folks when he's here cause she thinks she'll be missing out! The fact that my parents work full time unlike her means they won't be around until the evenings anyway. I hate that she's being selfish and nit thinking bout me and blue :( and we're going round for dinner tonight! Eugh :(
> 
> I kinda hope we're nit back from my mums graduation till late and its too late to go round lol
> 
> Anyways.....still feeling crap but got some gorgeous stuff lil man last night and my dad bought him a gorgeous cream knitted cardigan (just like Simons) and a dubgaree set too :) uber cute :) xxx

I always thought they gave you a scan later on aswell to make sure baby was head down guess I was wrong. Oh well, they are worth the private scans hehe :) 

Omg..why is your MIL being like that? :wacko: It doesn't matter where you are living once he arrives, as long as you have a roof over your head and food and somewhere to sleep etc, if she wants to see you and baby then she will have to travel to see them. I hate selfish people! :growlmad: 

Fingers crossed you get home from your mums graduation late :haha: 

Sorry to hear you are still feeling like crap hun, hope you feel better soon :hugs: Aww bless, like father like son :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Your so right hun! Its not like she'd never see him, probably see him more as the house we're looking at buying is 15min drive away and my mums is like 5mins! She's so irritating! We're going to look at a wedding venue Sunday and were gonna take both our mums but we've not even asked her yet, well I haven't anyways lol 

We didn't come out the ceremony til half 4 and were calling at the pub on our way home so I got out of it :haha: was nice thought cause we'd just got home and I git straight into bed at 7:45, text Simon and he was home 5mins later so I actually spent more time with him in the hour we saw each other than normal, we don't normally get home til gone 9, sometimes 10! 

Def like father like son :D off to docs again this morning, hopefully get a sick note and my results for glucose test if they're back. 

This is really odd but for the last week or so my feet are really itchy, I even wake up scratching hell out of them, there's like a small rash in places and bites in others, pharmacist gave me aqueous and calamine cream which did naff all! I'm wondering if a fish pedicure would help cause of them improving circulation to your feet, not sure if I can have one whilst pregnant tho, I shall google! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Your so right hun! Its not like she'd never see him, probably see him more as the house we're looking at buying is 15min drive away and my mums is like 5mins! She's so irritating! We're going to look at a wedding venue Sunday and were gonna take both our mums but we've not even asked her yet, well I haven't anyways lol
> 
> We didn't come out the ceremony til half 4 and were calling at the pub on our way home so I got out of it :haha: was nice thought cause we'd just got home and I git straight into bed at 7:45, text Simon and he was home 5mins later so I actually spent more time with him in the hour we saw each other than normal, we don't normally get home til gone 9, sometimes 10!
> 
> Def like father like son :D off to docs again this morning, hopefully get a sick note and my results for glucose test if they're back.
> 
> This is really odd but for the last week or so my feet are really itchy, I even wake up scratching hell out of them, there's like a small rash in places and bites in others, pharmacist gave me aqueous and calamine cream which did naff all! I'm wondering if a fish pedicure would help cause of them improving circulation to your feet, not sure if I can have one whilst pregnant tho, I shall google! Xx

Exactly hun, she needs to take a step back and grow up lol! I'm sure if she carries on the way she is, she will just push you further and further away anyway and then you probably won't want her to see baby at all. Her loss :winkwink: Ooo wedding venue's hey? Hope you have a lovely time chick :hugs: 

Yay for getting out of it :haha: That's nice that you got to spend some quality time with Simon, nothing better hehe :D 

Hope everything goes well at the Doctors hun and oh dear, that sounds sore and irritating! Maybe you should ask your Doctor for any diagnosis or treatment for your feet? xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awwww natt the heart beat was well stron. :D x x x

Awww teenah loving bump pic. :D x x x

Natt and laura wanna see new bump pic's soon :d x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awwww natt the heart beat was well stron. :D x x x
> 
> Awww teenah loving bump pic. :D x x x
> 
> Natt and laura wanna see new bump pic's soon :d x x x

Hehe thank you hun, got to listen to the heartbeat for a good few minutes the other morning, it's amazing! :D 

I'll do a bump pic on Monday when I'm 19 weeks :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Your so right hun! Its not like she'd never see him, probably see him more as the house we're looking at buying is 15min drive away and my mums is like 5mins! She's so irritating! We're going to look at a wedding venue Sunday and were gonna take both our mums but we've not even asked her yet, well I haven't anyways lol
> 
> We didn't come out the ceremony til half 4 and were calling at the pub on our way home so I got out of it :haha: was nice thought cause we'd just got home and I git straight into bed at 7:45, text Simon and he was home 5mins later so I actually spent more time with him in the hour we saw each other than normal, we don't normally get home til gone 9, sometimes 10!
> 
> Def like father like son :D off to docs again this morning, hopefully get a sick note and my results for glucose test if they're back.
> 
> This is really odd but for the last week or so my feet are really itchy, I even wake up scratching hell out of them, there's like a small rash in places and bites in others, pharmacist gave me aqueous and calamine cream which did naff all! I'm wondering if a fish pedicure would help cause of them improving circulation to your feet, not sure if I can have one whilst pregnant tho, I shall google! Xx
> 
> Exactly hun, she needs to take a step back and grow up lol! I'm sure if she carries on the way she is, she will just push you further and further away anyway and then you probably won't want her to see baby at all. Her loss :winkwink: Ooo wedding venue's hey? Hope you have a lovely time chick :hugs:
> 
> Yay for getting out of it :haha: That's nice that you got to spend some quality time with Simon, nothing better hehe :D
> 
> Hope everything goes well at the Doctors hun and oh dear, that sounds sore and irritating! Maybe you should ask your Doctor for any diagnosis or treatment for your feet? xxxClick to expand...

She really does! But I chose Simon so gotta put up with his folks lol is it bad that I kinda want to stop at home in one way, I don't know why, maybe it's cause I'm comfy here or the realisation of us not getting a house in time is sinking in, maybe it's cause I want to start nesting. Who knows lol 

I just wish I wasn't so tired and sleeping all the time, he's popped into tOwn this morning, I don't what for tho, my head was hurting too much to be bothered with asking lol diazepam are kicking in now tho! 

Doc was amazing! Signed me off for 2wks which is such a relief, the second week I should be on holiday tho so I'm not sure what that will mean with pay but I'll get an extra weeks holiday either way which is good :) I've never known my nose to produce so much snott as it does ATM :haha: forgot to ask about my feet :blush:

Got some Elsie cuddles for the first time in a wek cause of my cold yesterday, boy have I missed them! Was holding her, staring down at her thinking I'm getting a blue one soon :happydance: I want to surround myself with baby things even more now lol 

As for a bump pic jess......20wks 3days xxx
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-3.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and Simon got to feel baby blue kick on Wednesday :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

awww girlie's how cute. x

Laura your defo getting bigger :D Is baby going to be called BLUE :D awww bet he loved that x x x

natt how nice. Do you listen alot? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yeah that's true lol. I didn't mean anything by what I said, was just saying what might happen if she keeps sticking her oar in where it's not wanted :haha: 

I'll gladly swap with you if you want to stay away some more and I'll sleep, forgot the meaning of the word sleep recently! 

Glad to hear your Doctor has signed you off for 2 weeks hun, will do you a world of good away from your heartless cow of a boss! 

Yay for Elise cuddles and woohoo! Look at your lovely bump! :happydance: xxx

Jess - I try to listen at least once every other day, just to make sure h/she is ok in there :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

:D are you gonna find out the baby's sex... If so when :D:D:D:D x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I reackon your having a girl, Baby looks like a little flower. :D x

And 

Teenah I reackon ??? Still thinking lol :D when do you find out... if you are gonna :D ??? x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> :D are you gonna find out the baby's sex... If so when :D:D:D:D x x x

Definetly finding out baby's sex on the 24th July! A week on Tuesday, can't wait! :happydance: :yipee: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

wooooo 9 day's well nearly 8 :D lol. Bet ya cant wait, i cant lol. wanna know, see if i was right lol. What do you want hun, or are you happy with either as long as baby's healthy <<<---- Thats my moto. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) 

I've stopped doppling so much now cause I'm getting more stronger kicks, it's only on quiet days that I listen now really. Are you getting much movement Natt? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Hehe a week tomorrow and we will know what we are having :happydance: We don't mind what we have hun as long as baby is healthy, that's our motto aswell :D xxx

Laura - Yay for stronger kicks, I haven't really had much movement, only feel flutters every so often, worries me a little to be honest but I guess I will feel baby move when my body is ready to :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sure everything's fine Hun, and I'm pretty sure I've only been feeling more as I've been lyin down a lot more lately and thats when I feel him :) mind he really woke up when I holding Elsie yesterday! Was so weird cause id hardly felt anything all day then as soon as I took her off my dad and sat down he started :) like hey that's my mommy your cuddling lol 

Everyone keeps telling me I'm feeling him early, my friend didn't feel anything until 19/20 wks so we're lucky! 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I'm sure everything's fine Hun, and I'm pretty sure I've only been feeling more as I've been lyin down a lot more lately and thats when I feel him :) mind he really woke up when I holding Elsie yesterday! Was so weird cause id hardly felt anything all day then as soon as I took her off my dad and sat down he started :) like hey that's my mommy your cuddling lol
> 
> Everyone keeps telling me I'm feeling him early, my friend didn't feel anything until 19/20 wks so we're lucky!
> 
> Xxx

If I'm ever unsure then I just use the doppler, had a good listen yesterday morning so we know OLM is ok. Aww bless, I have heard that aswell, that you feel baby move more when your lying down, especially in the early stages. Awww that's probably exactly what blue was thinking :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Its so nice to have the reassurance of the Doppler :) 

Hehe can't wait to see what he looks like at the 4D :) think it'll be pretty emotional cause my mum and dad and Simons mum are coming, his dads gotta work tho (he's a civi for the police force) 

Been buying silicon moulds for a christening cake and cupcakes I'm doing in 3 wks time, thinking of just a plain square cake covered in pale pink icing with her name (Libby esme) on and footprints going from just off one corner in a curved line, kinda under her name and up if that makes sense lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Its so nice to have the reassurance of the Doppler :)
> 
> Hehe can't wait to see what he looks like at the 4D :) think it'll be pretty emotional cause my mum and dad and Simons mum are coming, his dads gotta work tho (he's a civi for the police force)
> 
> Been buying silicon moulds for a christening cake and cupcakes I'm doing in 3 wks time, thinking of just a plain square cake covered in pale pink icing with her name (Libby esme) on and footprints going from just off one corner in a curved line, kinda under her name and up if that makes sense lol xxx

Oh definetly hun, saves all the panic if we don't feel any movement :) 

Not long to go now until your 4D scan. Aww bless, pregnancy is an emotional time hehe, we are hoping to book a 4D scan and have MIL and Sister In Laws there, will be a family day out :D 

Yeah that does make sense hun, it sounds lovely to be honest, can't wait to see pictures :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

This time next week you'll know if your team :pink: or :blue:!!!! How exciting!! :happydance: I was counting down sleeps lol 

Can't wait :) 

I just hope it turns out ok lol got a 90th birthday cake to do before then too lol but I don't what they want on it yet! 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome. x

You shouldn't get to worried about baby not kicking hun, as my SIL didn't feel no movement at all. Maybe some baby's a slow mover's or lazy lol. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I can't wait chick and I'm definetly counting down the sleeps! 6 more sleeps! :happydance: Blimey, busy busy busy hehe. I'm sure it will turn out good :thumbup: 
xxx

Jess - I guess that's true lol, maybe I will feel it a bit later on :D xxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I hope that all is well. 

As for me - I'm ok. Having a horrid time sleeping - Natt can probably relate. I am just so uncomfy and also I have these "dream loops" where my mind is fixated on one topic, usually something stupid like dreaming about pricing items - weird. Another weird thing is that I feel less pregnant in the belly - i literally look less pregnant. I heard that maybe the baby moved, but I dunno, it's a bit worrying...

On another topic, I interviewed for this job today...I hope I get it...the other job that I talked about not wanting, well, got news today that I GOT IT...so I told the HR person that I need a week to think about accepting it, and I also called another HR person to see if we can get a rush on making the decision for the position that I want. FX'd

P.S. My husband and I are just not on the same page lately. I'm having a really hard time...I feel so lonely, and like he is bothered by me. When I try to talk to him about it, he minimizes my feelings and says, "you're so hormonal" or something equally rude. I swear I am not being hormonal...I really have concerns, and he really needs to make an effort in our relationship, just because he is happy doesn't mean that I am. This is a partnership and it has TWO people in it...not just one...I'm really frustrated ladies...UGH...


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - I can definetly relate to the hard time sleeping, it's awful isn't it? Makes you tired all the time and just want your bed, but when you go..you can't sleep! :growlmad: 

Don't worry about the not feeling pregnant business chick, I haven't felt pregnant all the way through, my belly is normally rock solid but today it seems springy so, I guess now as babies are getting bigger, they are moving around a lot :) 

Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun and hope you get the job you want :dust: 

Sorry you are having a hard time at the moment with your OH, perhaps he doesn't understand how worrying and frustrating pregnancy can be at times, he needs to take a chill pill and help you, not criticize you! Ugh..:growlmad: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Pretty much what Natt said! Other than the sleeping part, I only struggle when we have the dog in with us? 

Teeneh sweet, ignore him! Give him the silent treatment and when he clocks on and asks what's wrong tell him your concerns calmly and if he goes off on one, let him have his strop and look after your and bubs. Your the important ones right ow, yes your husband is important too but your the one cooking your baby and let's face it you've been through a lot already. Take it easy Hun xxx


----------



## teenah99

Thank for the encouragement ladies...Last night things came to a head, but now we are doing well...It got really heated and I did say that I was leaving out of desperation...we'll just take things 1 day at a time. I know I'll be with my husband forever, but it doesn't make it easy. 

As for me and bubs - eh...just being preggers! LoL. Can't wait to feel kicks! I'm jealous of you Laura! Natt, are you feeling movement??


----------



## Laura2806

It can't be easy at all, especially with all the added pregnancy hormones flying around. I feel so sorry for Simon at times lol we went to wedding open day Sunday and I pretty much ignored him because his mum was doing my head in lol he did apologise tho, mind you it didn't help that id asked him to get eggs on his way back from his mums as I was making a cake for pudding and he got back at 4pm, we we're eating at 5 so wasn't happy cause mum obviously needed the oven! Men ey! 

However.........we had an offer accepted on a house yesterday!!!!!!! :happydance: can't quite believe it! That's a house found a wedding venue all in one week! Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!

As for kicks...ive started to get belly moving I ones now which is lovely  just need them to be more regular now! 

going shopping today with my sil and niece as I have no clothes that fit me!! 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - I'm not feeling any movements at all hun :( xxx

Laura - Woohoo! Congratulations on being accepted for a house chick, soooooo happy for you! :happydance: :yipee: :hugs: Ooo belly movements, you'll have to try and catch a video of that for us! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## teenah99

17 weeks complete in my 18th week officially today...

Still no movement! Argh! I am so jealous of you Laura! LoL

Natt - we need to find a way to get these babies moving!

Laura - YAY for the HOUSE!!!!!! OMG! So exciting!!!! I am so proud of you and Simon! It's like everything is coming together in our little group!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun  everytime I try to get Simon to feel his kicks or anyone else he stops so think it'll be a while before he lets me video them lol 

Sooooooo tired today, I've come home and gotten straight into bed! Just wish we didn't have to go to Simons mums again tonight, and I feel like I've git a water infection AGAIN! Not impressed! A day of rest tomorrow is much much needed! 

Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww teenah it won't be ling before your feeling him  

thanks hun sooo excited  and we just need to book a meeting with the wedding planner person at the venue and check a few things then the weddings booked too! 

Everythings all coming together at last lol xxx


----------



## teenah99

I FELT THE BABY LASTNIGHT!!!! I was laying on my side on the couch watching tv and I felt him! NO QUESTION! He moved WILDLY for 3 seconds or so! It was real! But...I haven't felt it since...Meh! 

Yay!


----------



## Laura2806

Awe yay that's brilliant news hun :happydance: so chuffed you felt him at last  Simons just had a few good kicks off lil man for the first time since he first felt him lol 

How you doin? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless lol, you will get to take a video of him moving inside you soon :winkwink: xxx

Teenah - Yay for feeling baby move! I still haven't felt anything yet :( xxx

3 more sleeps until we find out wether we are having a prince or a princess :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Yh hopefully won't be long now :) 

Omg 3sleeps!!! :happydance: eeeeek! I think princess ;) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jess - Hehe a week tomorrow and we will know what we are having :happydance: We don't mind what we have hun as long as baby is healthy, that's our motto aswell :D xxx
> 
> Laura - Yay for stronger kicks, I haven't really had much movement, only feel flutters every so often, worries me a little to be honest but I guess I will feel baby move when my body is ready to :) xxx

You girls...hahaha!! Whats wrong with team yello! :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah we just couldn't help ourselves but find out, sooooooo glad we did tho? Makes shopping trips much easier :haha: 

Natt only one more sleep!!!!!! 

Oh and I think I'm growing a runner! Or at least a very active bubs! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - There's no way I could keep it a secret lol, been dying to go shopping for either pink or blue :haha: xxx

Laura - 1 more sleep!!!! Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Can't wait!!!! Been playing guitar hero on the xbox360 this weekend and I think baby likes the music..was wriggling around like a good one, actually made me cry with laughter as I was playing as it tickled so much! :rofl: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I'm so glad you've gotten some good movements :) we had the same on sat, went to see the new batman film and he jumped at almost all the loud bangs bless him lol either that or he was being batman and kicking the bad guys asses!! 

Gutted.....just weighed myself and I've put on 3lb :( over a couple of weeks but still!! I'm now only 2lb off where I started. Eugh! 

And boy do I need some more mat clothes but can't find any I like without having to buy online! I'd like to go into a shop and buy whatever mat clothes I want but they simply don't stock them :( not impressed! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww I'm so glad you've gotten some good movements :) we had the same on sat, went to see the new batman film and he jumped at almost all the loud bangs bless him lol either that or he was being batman and kicking the bad guys asses!!
> 
> Gutted.....just weighed myself and I've put on 3lb :( over a couple of weeks but still!! I'm now only 2lb off where I started. Eugh!
> 
> And boy do I need some more mat clothes but can't find any I like without having to buy online! I'd like to go into a shop and buy whatever mat clothes I want but they simply don't stock them :( not impressed! Xxx

Thank you hun, it was amazing to feel! Was starting to panic a little as listened in with our doppler the other morning and there was a time where the heartbeat slowed right down, I moved it a little and it was back, freaked us out! Aww bless, was probably pretending he was batman and kicking some ass :haha: 

Aww that's not too bad hun, I haven't been weighing myself so I don't know what I have gained, if any lol! 

I'm sure you will find some maternity clothes that you like soon chick, I haven't even bought any yet, going to need some though as my tops are getting too small, bump-a-lump keeps popping out! :blush: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah we just couldn't help ourselves but find out, sooooooo glad we did tho? Makes shopping trips much easier :haha:
> 
> Natt only one more sleep!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and I think I'm growing a runner! Or at least a very active bubs! Lol xxx

Active is good! Got a little footballer in there! Have you decided on his name yet?

Im with yah on the shopping. After the chemical, in an attempt to pump up my pma matt and I bought a few little things to start off our future stash. I know it sounds silly not being pregnant yet but...it felt like I had a solice in that I knew my baby would be in those one day in the near future. I had a right job finding neutrals!!


----------



## Excalibur

Bump at 20 weeks :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Bump 20 Weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - There's no way I could keep it a secret lol, been dying to go shopping for either pink or blue :haha: xxx
> 
> Laura - 1 more sleep!!!! Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Can't wait!!!! Been playing guitar hero on the xbox360 this weekend and I think baby likes the music..was wriggling around like a good one, actually made me cry with laughter as I was playing as it tickled so much! :rofl: xxx

Happy 20wks!!! Wow tomorrow we will know! EXCITING! Have you decided on names yt either way?

The idea of baby moving really intrigues me...I cant wait to know what that feels like! It must be a strange feeling! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww I'm so glad you've gotten some good movements :) we had the same on sat, went to see the new batman film and he jumped at almost all the loud bangs bless him lol either that or he was being batman and kicking the bad guys asses!!
> 
> Gutted.....just weighed myself and I've put on 3lb :( over a couple of weeks but still!! I'm now only 2lb off where I started. Eugh!
> 
> And boy do I need some more mat clothes but can't find any I like without having to buy online! I'd like to go into a shop and buy whatever mat clothes I want but they simply don't stock them :( not impressed! Xxx

HAve you tried places like amazon? I started buying clothes from there recently tbh...never thought to check there before and was surprised how much they stock!

Chickadee...forget about weight...I dont know if youve noticed but hmm..youre 22wks pregnant lol!! Id be surprised if you werent putting on some weight. youre growing a future 8lb baby in there...and the placenta and fluid is pretty heavy stuffs. And anyway...youre not overweight...so feck worrying about what the scales say and enjoy nurturing that gorgeous little boy! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Bump at 20 weeks :happydance:

Ooooooo Natt!!! What a precious neat little bump!!! Oh my....resisting...need....to....rub...lucky....baby...belly....argh!!! :loopy: :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - There's no way I could keep it a secret lol, been dying to go shopping for either pink or blue :haha: xxx
> 
> Laura - 1 more sleep!!!! Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Can't wait!!!! Been playing guitar hero on the xbox360 this weekend and I think baby likes the music..was wriggling around like a good one, actually made me cry with laughter as I was playing as it tickled so much! :rofl: xxx
> 
> Happy 20wks!!! Wow tomorrow we will know! EXCITING! Have you decided on names yt either way?
> 
> The idea of baby moving really intrigues me...I cant wait to know what that feels like! It must be a strange feeling! xClick to expand...

Thank you hun :hugs: We sure will, really excited!!!! :happydance: We have chosen names, we have had them picked for a while hehe, like to be prepared! If we have a Princess then we are calling her Ruby May, if we have a Prince then we are calling him Tyler James :D It's just like really strong butterflies at the moment but it tickles me lol, it's a strange feeling though :haha: xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Bump at 20 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Ooooooo Natt!!! What a precious neat little bump!!! Oh my....resisting...need....to....rub...lucky....baby...belly....argh!!! :loopy: :D xxxClick to expand...

Thank you chick, rub away all you like, get some lucky baby dust chick :dust: I didn't think I had a bump but when Karl takes pictures, I actually realise that I do :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Rub the belly rub the belly!! :haha: your bumps soooo cute Natt :) mines still pretty low and saggy but hardening up lol 

I went shopping! Got a tunic style dress which will grow nicely with bump and a short sleeved yellow cardi from new look, a cake tin for this weekends cake lol then went to asda and got 2tops, some cropped trousers, a maxi dress and poss something else which I can't remember nor be arsed to go check lol all in the sale, other than trousers. Was too got to try them on tho! 

I know I'm being daft about my weight lol I'm just thinking I'll ony have7months to shift as much as poss before e wedding, which is almost booked! Well the venue anyways lol 

Sarah I don't blame you buying things Hun, it makes the goal more clear if that makes sense?! Boots do some nice neutral clothing ;) 

So I'm now sitting in the shade on this glorious day cause my legs, arms and chest are burnt :( no fair when it's so hot! But like Simon said my skins more sensitive now so I need to be extra careful! I'm sure baby would much prefer mummy reading about mr grey in the sun! Lol

As for names....got a few faves ATM, Harry and Ruben, neither of which Simon is too keen on :( I love Ruben Issac Talbot tho :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oooo me likes the names :) how strange that you like Ruby and I like Ruben lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww thank you hun :hugs: I think all our bumps are cute, baby will move up soon hun and your tummy will go rock hard :shock: Sounds like you got some lovely clothes, I'm thinking of getting a Maxi dress for Sister In Laws wedding in September, I think they make Bumps look really cute :blush: Ooo Ruby and Ruben, how lovely! :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Def go for a maxi dress! Comfy too! New look have got some nice ones in the sale ATM too ;) 

I'll probs get a nice new one for els christening in sept :) 

I really want a Ruben now!!! Gonna have to talk Simon into it :haha: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Sarah!!! How are you doll? I hope you are doing well! It's always nice to hear from you! I dunno if you've noticed, but your nick-nacks are full of dust...because I've been sending you LOADS of baby-dust over the weeks! :)

Laura and Natt - no fair! My little baby is a lazy-butt...no kicks AT all since I felt the big movements the other day! Hhhhmmph!

ON THE BRIGHT SIDE........I get my scan today! I leave work to head to the doctor's in 1 hour!!!!!! Eeeee!!! Then we'll know what team i'm on...then NATT's turn tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Double eeeeeeeee!!!!!! 

Had a great weekend with hubby...went to a fancy steakhouse and actually ate a small steak (i'm a veggie) - spent almost 200 bucks! But luckily this doctor that I work with gave me a $100 gift card as a congrats for my new job...hahaha! Also went to the movies for the first time in 2 years! (hubby's job is crazy, and he hasn't had a day off in nearly 2 years...he's a Drill Sergeant) We saw batman!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - There's no way I could keep it a secret lol, been dying to go shopping for either pink or blue :haha: xxx
> 
> Laura - 1 more sleep!!!! Woohoo!!!! :happydance: Can't wait!!!! Been playing guitar hero on the xbox360 this weekend and I think baby likes the music..was wriggling around like a good one, actually made me cry with laughter as I was playing as it tickled so much! :rofl: xxx
> 
> Happy 20wks!!! Wow tomorrow we will know! EXCITING! Have you decided on names yt either way?
> 
> The idea of baby moving really intrigues me...I cant wait to know what that feels like! It must be a strange feeling! xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun :hugs: We sure will, really excited!!!! :happydance: We have chosen names, we have had them picked for a while hehe, like to be prepared! If we have a Princess then we are calling her Ruby May, if we have a Prince then we are calling him Tyler James :D It's just like really strong butterflies at the moment but it tickles me lol, it's a strange feeling though :haha: xxClick to expand...

Awww what lovely names hun! Im going with......Ruby May. I predict a team pink for you! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Rub the belly rub the belly!! :haha: your bumps soooo cute Natt :) mines still pretty low and saggy but hardening up lol
> 
> I went shopping! Got a tunic style dress which will grow nicely with bump and a short sleeved yellow cardi from new look, a cake tin for this weekends cake lol then went to asda and got 2tops, some cropped trousers, a maxi dress and poss something else which I can't remember nor be arsed to go check lol all in the sale, other than trousers. Was too got to try them on tho!
> 
> I know I'm being daft about my weight lol I'm just thinking I'll ony have7months to shift as much as poss before e wedding, which is almost booked! Well the venue anyways lol
> 
> Sarah I don't blame you buying things Hun, it makes the goal more clear if that makes sense?! Boots do some nice neutral clothing ;)
> 
> So I'm now sitting in the shade on this glorious day cause my legs, arms and chest are burnt :( no fair when it's so hot! But like Simon said my skins more sensitive now so I need to be extra careful! I'm sure baby would much prefer mummy reading about mr grey in the sun! Lol
> 
> As for names....got a few faves ATM, Harry and Ruben, neither of which Simon is too keen on :( I love Ruben Issac Talbot tho :( xxx

Tbh I agree with you...ruben issac talbot has a real nice ring to it! I have a mate called reuben and I always loved his name :D 

LOL and Mr Grey. Yo know...I got that bloody book now. Started it yesterday after id finished my game of thrones season 3. Im only on chapter 4 tho so no boom boom yet. Matt thinks its funny  But ill be like you tomorrow! Ive begged matt to go to argos and get me a big paddling pool and we gunna sit in it tomorrow with our books and a water gun to keep the springer from bellyflopping in lol :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oooo me likes the names :) how strange that you like Ruby and I like Ruben lol xx

Its a sign!!!

Little Ruby is gunna become Ruby May Talbot in 20 years thats why!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Sarah!!! How are you doll? I hope you are doing well! It's always nice to hear from you! I dunno if you've noticed, but your nick-nacks are full of dust...because I've been sending you LOADS of baby-dust over the weeks! :)
> 
> Laura and Natt - no fair! My little baby is a lazy-butt...no kicks AT all since I felt the big movements the other day! Hhhhmmph!
> 
> ON THE BRIGHT SIDE........I get my scan today! I leave work to head to the doctor's in 1 hour!!!!!! Eeeee!!! Then we'll know what team i'm on...then NATT's turn tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! Double eeeeeeeee!!!!!!
> 
> Had a great weekend with hubby...went to a fancy steakhouse and actually ate a small steak (i'm a veggie) - spent almost 200 bucks! But luckily this doctor that I work with gave me a $100 gift card as a congrats for my new job...hahaha! Also went to the movies for the first time in 2 years! (hubby's job is crazy, and he hasn't had a day off in nearly 2 years...he's a Drill Sergeant) We saw batman!

Hey Mrs 19wks!!! How are you doing? :D Glad to read that all things with the little one are going well...even if you did have a bit of a bleeding scare a while ago...that must have been super scary!!

Im doing much better thanks chick. Ive had a bit of a blip getting past the chemical from my last cycle but the fertility specialist appointment was right after it so timing wise if it was gunna happen that was the best time. Im feeling focused and ready to fight to join you ladies on the other side of the test line! :D Waiting for either a bfp or day1 to schedule a HSG. Sooo scared for that!!

Sounds like you and hubby had a GREAT time! Im really glad...I read that youd been having some stresses at home and so this is fantastic that youve been able to both move on from what happened and concentrate on each other :) Plus...you dont need the stress when youre growing a little one!

WOOOT for scan! Wow we are having team announcements overload in the next 24 hours! I think youre gunna be Team blue! Gehrig Ceasar it is! :D

Awww thanks so much for the dust! I wondered why I was having to clean three times as often!! Cross those fingers its working for me! x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I think it's going to be a Maxi dress for SIL's wedding then :winkwink: Aww bless, hope you manage to talk Simon into calling your blue bundle of joy Ruben :happydance: xxx

Teenah - You will feel big boots before you know it hun, I haven't felt proper kicks yet, just baby moving around, it tickled me so much! :rofl: Can't wait to hear what team you are on today :happydance: xxx

Sarah - :yipee: Thank you hunni, I think team :pink: aswell :happydance: xxx


----------



## teenah99

It's a girl! LoL.

Team Pink for Us...

We're happy either way...tho, a little boy would have been nice...since it's our only baby...

:)


----------



## Excalibur

teenah99 said:


> It's a girl! LoL.
> 
> Team Pink for Us...
> 
> We're happy either way...tho, a little boy would have been nice...since it's our only baby...
> 
> :)

Woohoo!!!! Congratulations on being team :pink: hun :happydance: :yipee: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Today is the day!!!!! :happydance: I can't sleep..excitedddddddddd.....eeekkkkkkkk!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo congrats in being team pink teenah!!!  be beautiful either way xx

I really really like the name Ruben lol im probably spelling it wrong tho hehe 

Sooooo hot today! Boiling! But but but we get to find out what team natt is :happydance: 

Off to buy a bouncer today after the midwives  Simons gave me his card and permission to use it :happydance: 

Ooooo I might get the paddling pool out for bells this afternoon she loves it!! 

Oh and how good is batman?!?! We saw it saturday, loved it! 

Derek excited for natt today!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Dude! I love the time difference between us, bc your days are well on their way by the time I wake up, so I don't have to wait too long for baby updates!

P.S. Ruben is a correct way to spell the name...I think it's a nice name...but I am also partial to Connor, Bradley, Bronx, Derek, and Tristen. 

We have decided on "Dionna Carmen" - long story but basically I couldn't stand fighting with DH about Carmen...I hate the name but he loves it and so I'm letting it go! LoL


----------



## teenah99

Here she is...

Please note that this little girl is a brat! I drank a sugar-filled slurpy before my appt to get her moving...this girl slept or layed super still the entire time...only moving to skew our view of her!
 



Attached Files:







Baby Dionna 17+4.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Laura2806

Love the name Hun :) I'm seriously hoping Simon will come round to Ruben :) 

She's beautiful teenah :) 

Natt we need to know!!!! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I've just noticed both yours and batts lil ones are facing the same way which is opposite to lil man! Wonder if that's a sign?!!


----------



## Excalibur

Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo you actually almost made me cry!!! 

Congratulations Hun, we we're all wrong! Lol now go shopping!!! Hehe soooo chuffed for you :) and how cute is his name?!? Oooh I really want Ruben now! Lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and he is gorgeous :) eeeeeek!!! :happydance: :) xxx


----------



## teenah99

Oh my! My little girl is going to have a time flirting with your lil guys! hahahaha Or are they cousins by this point? Since we're bump sisters of sorts?! LoL! 

Natt! Eeeeeeeeeeee! He's perfect! So happy for you!!!!!!! And I Looooooooooove the name!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> It's a girl! LoL.
> 
> Team Pink for Us...
> 
> We're happy either way...tho, a little boy would have been nice...since it's our only baby...
> 
> :)

Awwww grats!! Hello Dionna!

No chance youll have another in the future chick? xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Here she is...
> 
> Please note that this little girl is a brat! I drank a sugar-filled slurpy before my appt to get her moving...this girl slept or layed super still the entire time...only moving to skew our view of her!

Awww gorgeous piccie hun! Cant wait to see her when shes born now!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Hi ladies, our scan was amazing. We are team :blue: and our little man is perfect! :happydance: We have called him Tyler James Wrigley :cloud9:

OOOO hello there Tyler!! What gorgeous scan piccies we are having today!! So happy for you guys! x


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah def cousins ;) 

2 boys and a girlie now! That must mean sarah will have a girlie ;) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh forgot to say I'm gutted! Simon, his mum and dad have all said no to Ruben :( gutted!! It's by far my favourite name. Guess it'll be a boring name for my son :(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Awww thank you hun, Tyler James is just perfect :cloud9: Went out for a Celebratory Carvery last night then went to the pub for a few cokes :haha: We sure was all wrong, I was actually shocked as I thought it was a girl :blush: So sorry that you can't have Ruben as your sons name, that's a shame as it's lovely :( :hugs: xxx

Teenah - Thank you so much hun, hopefully our boys will look after your Princess hehe :winkwink: xxx

Sarah - Thank you very much hunni, we can't wait to meet our little man now, we need more girlies now :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Don't blame ya Hun :) watch out for those cokes tho, they can make you go wild :haha:

I'm really gutted :( not gonna suggest anymore names now tho cause every time I do he shuns it, so not gonna suggest them now lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Don't blame ya Hun :) watch out for those cokes tho, they can make you go wild :haha:
> 
> I'm really gutted :( not gonna suggest anymore names now tho cause every time I do he shuns it, so not gonna suggest them now lol xxx

Good job I didn't have too many then haha :winkwink: 

I bet you are hun :( I would make him pick names, bet he can't :haha: 

We bought Tyler some lovely things yesterday, soooo cute and tiny! 

I have to go offline for a while now though, got an appointment to attend and going to try and get my nose pierced again..eekk! Speak soon ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha def a good job! 

Oh I will ;) and I'll turn my nose at every name he says :haha: 

Aww don't you just love shopping when you know what colour to buy! 


Oooo have fun!! I wanted my other Tragus pierced but didn't think I could whilst pregnant......hmmmmm lol 

This is the bouncer we got yesterday :) 
https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Woodsy-Friends-Bouncer/434621,default,pd.html?singlehit=true

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha def a good job!
> 
> Oh I will ;) and I'll turn my nose at every name he says :haha:
> 
> Aww don't you just love shopping when you know what colour to buy!
> 
> 
> Oooo have fun!! I wanted my other Tragus pierced but didn't think I could whilst pregnant......hmmmmm lol
> 
> This is the bouncer we got yesterday :)
> https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Woodsy-Friends-Bouncer/434621,default,pd.html?singlehit=true
> 
> Xxx

Haha I don't blame you chick :haha: 

It's awesome when you know what colour to buy, bought him a nice and soft blue baby blanket today, so cute! :cloud9:

I got my nose pierced, went to a different place than last time as it never healed and had to take it out, fingers crossed this one heals nicely as it's a blue stud for Tyler :) I wasn't sure about piercings during pregnancy so I asked, the lady rang someone and they said it was perfectly fine, just make sure you ask first hun :thumsup: 

That bouncer is adorable chick, I have seen a couple like that, they are really nice! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww yay for blue blankets :happydance: 

I'm gonna have to stop buying things for a little while lol wait until we're in the house and can see what we've git properly. 

Hmmmmm there's a place by us that's doing discounted piercings atm.....hmmmm lol I still have birthday pennies left over.....lol 

I love that you've gotten a blue stud, solo sweet  I want a little boat tat with bubs' name once he's here  

Thanks chick, its adorable  

Sigh annoyed with the boy again! He'd arranged to go the pub with his brother tomorrow, but has gibe tonight instead! So not only did we not spend any time together yesterday but we won't tonight nor tomorrow night cause we're at his parents again! Pissed off! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww yay for blue blankets :happydance:
> 
> I'm gonna have to stop buying things for a little while lol wait until we're in the house and can see what we've git properly.
> 
> Hmmmmm there's a place by us that's doing discounted piercings atm.....hmmmm lol I still have birthday pennies left over.....lol
> 
> I love that you've gotten a blue stud, solo sweet  I want a little boat tat with bubs' name once he's here
> 
> Thanks chick, its adorable
> 
> Sigh annoyed with the boy again! He'd arranged to go the pub with his brother tomorrow, but has gibe tonight instead! So not only did we not spend any time together yesterday but we won't tonight nor tomorrow night cause we're at his parents again! Pissed off! Xxx

Aww bless lol, but it's just so tempting to buy things as baby clothes are soooo cute :winkwink: 

I say you treat yourself to a piercing :D 

Thank you hun, it's the colour of Tyler's birth stone aswell, Turquoise :D Aww that's so cute, me and Karl have said that we are going to get a Tattoo each with Tyler's name etc once he's born :) 

You're welcome hunni :hugs: 

Omg..doesn't he realise that he's got a baby on the way so you want to spend some quality time with him before baby arrives? Why don't men use their brains? Sorry hun, just annoys me aswell when they do that! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Its way too tempting to buy things lol I need to go back to work just so as I can't keep shopping lol 

I might just do that lol 

Ooo I don't know what our lil dudes birthstone will be! Gonna have to google it ;-) 

He's a man he has no brains! AT ALL!! Winds me up so much! He even had to call into his mums Monday, after finishing work late so was home late then too. I just hope he doesn't do this once lil man"s here nor expect me to keep to going to his mothers. Cause I ain't doing it! 

Speaking of little man...i think he appreciates me having chicken in sweet chili sauce with noodles for dinner, he's just done a little dance :) either that or he's annoyed at daddy too and is backing me up :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Its way too tempting to buy things lol I need to go back to work just so as I can't keep shopping lol
> 
> I might just do that lol
> 
> Ooo I don't know what our lil dudes birthstone will be! Gonna have to google it ;-)
> 
> He's a man he has no brains! AT ALL!! Winds me up so much! He even had to call into his mums Monday, after finishing work late so was home late then too. I just hope he doesn't do this once lil man"s here nor expect me to keep to going to his mothers. Cause I ain't doing it!
> 
> Speaking of little man...i think he appreciates me having chicken in sweet chili sauce with noodles for dinner, he's just done a little dance :) either that or he's annoyed at daddy too and is backing me up :haha: xxx

Aww haha, you can spoil your little man as much as you want hehe, well, money provided :haha: 

You'll have to let me know what his Birthstone is going to be :D 

Not many men do have brains, if they do..they don't use them! Lol! Oh dear, I hope for your sake he doesn't do that when your little man is here either hun, takes two to make a baby so takes two to look after him! :hugs: 

It's either one of the two, maybe he enjoyed dinner but he's also annoyed at daddy for leaving him and mummy alone all the time? :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

He will be extremely spoilt :) they all deserve whatever we can give them :) 

His birthstone will be Topaz so pale blue :) perfect! 

If he does he'll have a shock when I tell him how it makes me feel! He knows I'm annoyed at him but I don't want to bicker in front of my folks so I just give the silent treatment until I calm down lol your right Hun, two to make so two to look after! 

I think he's annoyed with daddy cause he kicks and wriggles like mad until Simon puts his hand on my belly then goes and hides lol since Simon fell asleep he's not stopped playing in there lol 

Think it's bedtime for us now tho, if I can get comfy! :-/ night Hun xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> He will be extremely spoilt :) they all deserve whatever we can give them :)
> 
> His birthstone will be Topaz so pale blue :) perfect!
> 
> If he does he'll have a shock when I tell him how it makes me feel! He knows I'm annoyed at him but I don't want to bicker in front of my folks so I just give the silent treatment until I calm down lol your right Hun, two to make so two to look after!
> 
> I think he's annoyed with daddy cause he kicks and wriggles like mad until Simon puts his hand on my belly then goes and hides lol since Simon fell asleep he's not stopped playing in there lol
> 
> Think it's bedtime for us now tho, if I can get comfy! :-/ night Hun xxx

Oh most definetly hun :)

Awww Topaz, so cute! Love that colour! 

That's understandable hun, sometimes it can't be helped though, if he doesn't know how you are feeling then he can't do anything about it to change etc.

Lol aww bless him, I don't blame him for being annoyed with Simon for how he's treating you :growlmad:

Hope you managed to get comfy last night hun, I had yet again another restless night, was up and down for the toilet god knows how many times! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Mommy might have to have some topaz jewellery for Christmas ;-) lol 

The thing is too I find it really hard to hold a grudge with him! He'll come and sit right next to me and put his head on my shoulder or just look at me and I melt lol not fair! :haha: 

Mums bought him another lil outfit today lol so spoilt! 

Weren't too bad, im finding that having a pillow under my belly and between my legs is helping. I kinda wish id wake up to pee during the night cause its agony when I do wake up lol 

Can't decide whether to go out this afternoon or just chill at home with Simon cause he's got half a day, should be home soon. 

Also don't know whether to get my other tragus done or just somewhere else on my ear lol probs won't end up getting either done lol 

gonna have to upload a piccie of leya (bearded dragon) in the paddling pool last night! She loves it!! Lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Day 1 of paddling pool....not too sure...
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-5.jpg

Day 2.... I like this mum :)...
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-4.jpg


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

Been super busy. Just posting update:

18 weeks complete and in my 19th week today! Eeeee! Starting to feel baby girl! Today during a "prayer" for an inspection for work that I am helping host the baby gave a good weak kick! Eeee! I'm not religious, but baby seemed to like the calming prayer.

P.S. I am shopping for matching charms for all of us! Once I get them, I'll PM you to get your address if it's ok, so that we can always remember this time as bump buddies!

P.P.S. My little sister is 35 weeks and she went into painless labor lastnight...she went to the hospital and got injections to make it stop, but on her way home it started again, she slept a bit and is now still having contractions...shouldn't be long until baby is here! 35 is early, but not so bad, so I'm excited and not scared at all! Eeeeeeeee!! Baby Gabriel Anthony!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Teenah def cousins ;)
> 
> 2 boys and a girlie now! That must mean sarah will have a girlie ;) xxx

I would not complain at that!! Mind you id be just as thrilled with a little boy too lol. To be honest....id just like two lines that stick around haha!

I wanna be bump sisters too! Cry!!! :D

Hope pregnancy is treating you all ok tho with this horrible heat we are having over here atm. Hope its not too bad over in the US too Teenah! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Oh forgot to say I'm gutted! Simon, his mum and dad have all said no to Ruben :( gutted!! It's by far my favourite name. Guess it'll be a boring name for my son :(

Awww chick :( Can you get them to compromise it for a middle name atleast?

Im so glad matt and I have already got a little boys name both agreed we liked...Lukas :) God knows for a girl though. Plus you can guarentee if i have a boy it will come out and just not look like a lukas rofl.

Picking names must be right hard when you cant agree :(


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Awww thank you hun, Tyler James is just perfect :cloud9: Went out for a Celebratory Carvery last night then went to the pub for a few cokes :haha: We sure was all wrong, I was actually shocked as I thought it was a girl :blush: So sorry that you can't have Ruben as your sons name, that's a shame as it's lovely :( :hugs: xxx
> 
> Teenah - Thank you so much hun, hopefully our boys will look after your Princess hehe :winkwink: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you very much hunni, we can't wait to meet our little man now, we need more girlies now :winkwink: xxx

Working on it!! :D

To be honest...your sons name flows wonderfully...love love love! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Don't blame ya Hun :) watch out for those cokes tho, they can make you go wild :haha:
> 
> I'm really gutted :( not gonna suggest anymore names now tho cause every time I do he shuns it, so not gonna suggest them now lol xxx

You know what you should do. Make an agreement to both make lists separately with no discussion of all the names you like. Give it a timeframe of say...2 days. Then write your lists...dont discuss them but swap them. Each of you put lines straight through the ones you dont like...circle the ones that you MIGHT be possibly liking, and star the ones you do. Then compare lists and discuss from there.

Thats what im gunna do if matt and i have problems :) You never know...you might find common ground on a name or too thats on both lists! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha def a good job!
> 
> Oh I will ;) and I'll turn my nose at every name he says :haha:
> 
> Aww don't you just love shopping when you know what colour to buy!
> 
> 
> Oooo have fun!! I wanted my other Tragus pierced but didn't think I could whilst pregnant......hmmmmm lol
> 
> This is the bouncer we got yesterday :)
> https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Woodsy-Friends-Bouncer/434621,default,pd.html?singlehit=true
> 
> Xxx

Thats such a good bouncer!!

I didnt think piercing would be too much of a problem ear wise when pregnant but then...

I just googled and aparently the Association of professional piercers says:

* It is also advisable to refrain from piercing during pregnancy to allow the body to focus on the important, complex, and demanding task that it is handling already.


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha def a good job!
> 
> Oh I will ;) and I'll turn my nose at every name he says :haha:
> 
> Aww don't you just love shopping when you know what colour to buy!
> 
> 
> Oooo have fun!! I wanted my other Tragus pierced but didn't think I could whilst pregnant......hmmmmm lol
> 
> This is the bouncer we got yesterday :)
> https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Woodsy-Friends-Bouncer/434621,default,pd.html?singlehit=true
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Haha I don't blame you chick :haha:
> 
> It's awesome when you know what colour to buy, bought him a nice and soft blue baby blanket today, so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> I got my nose pierced, went to a different place than last time as it never healed and had to take it out, fingers crossed this one heals nicely as it's a blue stud for Tyler :) I wasn't sure about piercings during pregnancy so I asked, the lady rang someone and they said it was perfectly fine, just make sure you ask first hun :thumsup:
> 
> That bouncer is adorable chick, I have seen a couple like that, they are really nice! xxxClick to expand...

I think cos its your nose it should be ok...but any other piercing they prolly would have turned you away for it since piercings then have to go on to fight the healing process and possible infection. But noses tend to hear stupidly fast :) Mine is pierced and i neve rhad any problem for it. Infact I expected a lot worse time with it...didnt hurt ever after having it done :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Aww yay for blue blankets :happydance:
> 
> I'm gonna have to stop buying things for a little while lol wait until we're in the house and can see what we've git properly.
> 
> Hmmmmm there's a place by us that's doing discounted piercings atm.....hmmmm lol I still have birthday pennies left over.....lol
> 
> I love that you've gotten a blue stud, solo sweet  I want a little boat tat with bubs' name once he's here
> 
> Thanks chick, its adorable
> 
> Sigh annoyed with the boy again! He'd arranged to go the pub with his brother tomorrow, but has gibe tonight instead! So not only did we not spend any time together yesterday but we won't tonight nor tomorrow night cause we're at his parents again! Pissed off! Xxx

Men...gotta love em!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Mommy might have to have some topaz jewellery for Christmas ;-) lol
> 
> The thing is too I find it really hard to hold a grudge with him! He'll come and sit right next to me and put his head on my shoulder or just look at me and I melt lol not fair! :haha:
> 
> Mums bought him another lil outfit today lol so spoilt!
> 
> Weren't too bad, im finding that having a pillow under my belly and between my legs is helping. I kinda wish id wake up to pee during the night cause its agony when I do wake up lol
> 
> Can't decide whether to go out this afternoon or just chill at home with Simon cause he's got half a day, should be home soon.
> 
> Also don't know whether to get my other tragus done or just somewhere else on my ear lol probs won't end up getting either done lol
> 
> gonna have to upload a piccie of leya (bearded dragon) in the paddling pool last night! She loves it!! Lol xxx

I think you ladies need to buy a pregnancy pillow...its gunna help you loads with getting comfy :)


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Day 1 of paddling pool....not too sure...
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-5.jpg
> 
> Day 2.... I like this mum :)...
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-4.jpg

awwww so cute!


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Been super busy. Just posting update:
> 
> 18 weeks complete and in my 19th week today! Eeeee! Starting to feel baby girl! Today during a "prayer" for an inspection for work that I am helping host the baby gave a good weak kick! Eeee! I'm not religious, but baby seemed to like the calming prayer.
> 
> P.S. I am shopping for matching charms for all of us! Once I get them, I'll PM you to get your address if it's ok, so that we can always remember this time as bump buddies!
> 
> P.P.S. My little sister is 35 weeks and she went into painless labor lastnight...she went to the hospital and got injections to make it stop, but on her way home it started again, she slept a bit and is now still having contractions...shouldn't be long until baby is here! 35 is early, but not so bad, so I'm excited and not scared at all! Eeeeeeeee!! Baby Gabriel Anthony!

Awww teenah that was such a lovely idea for your bump buddie charms!

And congrats on moving into another week too! Its going so fast!!

35 weeks is not so bad...how exciting!! Newborn in your arms soon and youll be able to think about how thats gunna be yours in your arms soon!!

Which reminds me...you and laura owe bump pictures :D


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Mommy might have to have some topaz jewellery for Christmas ;-) lol
> 
> The thing is too I find it really hard to hold a grudge with him! He'll come and sit right next to me and put his head on my shoulder or just look at me and I melt lol not fair! :haha:
> 
> Mums bought him another lil outfit today lol so spoilt!
> 
> Weren't too bad, im finding that having a pillow under my belly and between my legs is helping. I kinda wish id wake up to pee during the night cause its agony when I do wake up lol
> 
> Can't decide whether to go out this afternoon or just chill at home with Simon cause he's got half a day, should be home soon.
> 
> Also don't know whether to get my other tragus done or just somewhere else on my ear lol probs won't end up getting either done lol
> 
> gonna have to upload a piccie of leya (bearded dragon) in the paddling pool last night! She loves it!! Lol xxx

Yeahhh why not, definetly have to spoil yourself aswell hehe. 

Aww bless, that's true to be honest lol, if I'm ever mad with Karl, I feel so guilty afterwards :blush: They are just too good to be mad at for long! 

Yay for more outfits, these babies are going to be spoilt rotten :winkwink: 

Do you have a Pregnancy pillow? I'm thinking of getting one of those to try and help me sleep. Make sure you drink plenty before you go to bed, might help? :) 

It's a lovely day today, me and Karl went into town on the lookout for more things for Tyler :D We bought him a name train, made his name up with it and added an engine and a carriage at the end :hapydance: 

Go onnnn you know you want to get a piercing :haha: 

You're bearded dragon is lovely, looks like she is really loving the paddling pool! :D xxx
 



Attached Files:







406347_10151963150570422_1687230340_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Excalibur

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Been super busy. Just posting update:
> 
> 18 weeks complete and in my 19th week today! Eeeee! Starting to feel baby girl! Today during a "prayer" for an inspection for work that I am helping host the baby gave a good weak kick! Eeee! I'm not religious, but baby seemed to like the calming prayer.
> 
> P.S. I am shopping for matching charms for all of us! Once I get them, I'll PM you to get your address if it's ok, so that we can always remember this time as bump buddies!
> 
> P.P.S. My little sister is 35 weeks and she went into painless labor lastnight...she went to the hospital and got injections to make it stop, but on her way home it started again, she slept a bit and is now still having contractions...shouldn't be long until baby is here! 35 is early, but not so bad, so I'm excited and not scared at all! Eeeeeeeee!! Baby Gabriel Anthony!

Happy 19 weeks hunni :hugs: 

Yay for feeling your baby girl kicking, it's amazing isn't it? I have only felt one little kick, mainly flutter but it's still amazing to feel :D 

That is so lovely and thoughtful about shopping for matching charms for us all so we can remember being bump buddies, such a lovely lady :hugs: 

I hope your little sisters contractions stop soon and baby stays in for a little while longer :dust: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Awww thank you hun, Tyler James is just perfect :cloud9: Went out for a Celebratory Carvery last night then went to the pub for a few cokes :haha: We sure was all wrong, I was actually shocked as I thought it was a girl :blush: So sorry that you can't have Ruben as your sons name, that's a shame as it's lovely :( :hugs: xxx
> 
> Teenah - Thank you so much hun, hopefully our boys will look after your Princess hehe :winkwink: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you very much hunni, we can't wait to meet our little man now, we need more girlies now :winkwink: xxx
> 
> Working on it!! :D
> 
> To be honest...your sons name flows wonderfully...love love love! :D xClick to expand...

Woohoo! We'll have another little girly soon :happydance: 

Aww thank you so much hun, I love it too, so cute hehe :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha def a good job!
> 
> Oh I will ;) and I'll turn my nose at every name he says :haha:
> 
> Aww don't you just love shopping when you know what colour to buy!
> 
> 
> Oooo have fun!! I wanted my other Tragus pierced but didn't think I could whilst pregnant......hmmmmm lol
> 
> This is the bouncer we got yesterday :)
> https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Woodsy-Friends-Bouncer/434621,default,pd.html?singlehit=true
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Haha I don't blame you chick :haha:
> 
> It's awesome when you know what colour to buy, bought him a nice and soft blue baby blanket today, so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> I got my nose pierced, went to a different place than last time as it never healed and had to take it out, fingers crossed this one heals nicely as it's a blue stud for Tyler :) I wasn't sure about piercings during pregnancy so I asked, the lady rang someone and they said it was perfectly fine, just make sure you ask first hun :thumsup:
> 
> That bouncer is adorable chick, I have seen a couple like that, they are really nice! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think cos its your nose it should be ok...but any other piercing they prolly would have turned you away for it since piercings then have to go on to fight the healing process and possible infection. But noses tend to hear stupidly fast :) Mine is pierced and i neve rhad any problem for it. Infact I expected a lot worse time with it...didnt hurt ever after having it done :) xxClick to expand...

That's true hun, the lady wasn't sure at first so she rang someone and they must have said yes it's fine so she went ahead with it :) I already have my belly button pierced, my tongue, the top of my ear and my ears twice so nowhere else I want pierced now :haha: Mine didn't hurt after I had it done, last time it was constantly sore, had it done with a gun this time so maybe that's why :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Been super busy. Just posting update:
> 
> 18 weeks complete and in my 19th week today! Eeeee! Starting to feel baby girl! Today during a "prayer" for an inspection for work that I am helping host the baby gave a good weak kick! Eeee! I'm not religious, but baby seemed to like the calming prayer.
> 
> P.S. I am shopping for matching charms for all of us! Once I get them, I'll PM you to get your address if it's ok, so that we can always remember this time as bump buddies!
> 
> P.P.S. My little sister is 35 weeks and she went into painless labor lastnight...she went to the hospital and got injections to make it stop, but on her way home it started again, she slept a bit and is now still having contractions...shouldn't be long until baby is here! 35 is early, but not so bad, so I'm excited and not scared at all! Eeeeeeeee!! Baby Gabriel Anthony!

teenah I hope your sis has a decent labour and both mum and baby are ok :) 35 is early but not too bad! Eeeek exciting ey! 

Charms!! How cute, such a lovely idea hun :) so glad she's giving you some good kicks now :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lukas is lovely hun :) 

We both like Archie so that's looking good atm ;-) fingers crossed ey lol 

THays a good idea about the lists tho! Might do that too :) 

I love the bouncer  soooo cute hehe 

Think im gonna get one from Argos, they do one that's basically a really long pillow. Might purchase it! 

Thanks hun she was proper loving the sun and water :) nit bad fir a desert dwelling lizard lol 

my spelling is shocking today! Hahaxxx


----------



## Laura2806

That's super cute hun! I love it! Can't help but buy things lol 

Its annoying nit being able to stay mad at them isn't it lol

Leya loves the sun! I just dint tryst her nit to run off into the bushes lol gonna need to get a harness for her! 

He didn't go out, I cut his hair and then we chilled in the garden, reading book 3 of mr grey ;) now at the mils for dinner, roast beef!! Far too hot for it tho! And im shattered! 

Def gonna get a pregnancy pillow but not sure which style to get :-/ xxx


----------



## teenah99

Sarah - awe! You're so sweet! I love when you catch up on posting! 

Natt - EEEEEEEE! Tyler's name train is SUPER CUTE! I loooooove it!

Laura - your little lizard is such a cutie! I want to pet her! LoL. I love animals so much and I just get so happy when people care for them well! P.S. I love the bouncer!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks hun  can't wait to be able to get her a massive Viv with different levels and do it all out  gonna do all the vivs once we've moved and get them some nice new decor and plants :) 

Thanks hun, need to check it works soon just I case it doesn't and we can't return it once lil mans here xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Mommy might have to have some topaz jewellery for Christmas ;-) lol
> 
> The thing is too I find it really hard to hold a grudge with him! He'll come and sit right next to me and put his head on my shoulder or just look at me and I melt lol not fair! :haha:
> 
> Mums bought him another lil outfit today lol so spoilt!
> 
> Weren't too bad, im finding that having a pillow under my belly and between my legs is helping. I kinda wish id wake up to pee during the night cause its agony when I do wake up lol
> 
> Can't decide whether to go out this afternoon or just chill at home with Simon cause he's got half a day, should be home soon.
> 
> Also don't know whether to get my other tragus done or just somewhere else on my ear lol probs won't end up getting either done lol
> 
> gonna have to upload a piccie of leya (bearded dragon) in the paddling pool last night! She loves it!! Lol xxx
> 
> Yeahhh why not, definetly have to spoil yourself aswell hehe.
> 
> Aww bless, that's true to be honest lol, if I'm ever mad with Karl, I feel so guilty afterwards :blush: They are just too good to be mad at for long!
> 
> Yay for more outfits, these babies are going to be spoilt rotten :winkwink:
> 
> Do you have a Pregnancy pillow? I'm thinking of getting one of those to try and help me sleep. Make sure you drink plenty before you go to bed, might help? :)
> 
> It's a lovely day today, me and Karl went into town on the lookout for more things for Tyler :D We bought him a name train, made his name up with it and added an engine and a carriage at the end :hapydance:
> 
> Go onnnn you know you want to get a piercing :haha:
> 
> You're bearded dragon is lovely, looks like she is really loving the paddling pool! :D xxxClick to expand...

Ohh that trrain is well cute!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> Haha def a good job!
> 
> Oh I will ;) and I'll turn my nose at every name he says :haha:
> 
> Aww don't you just love shopping when you know what colour to buy!
> 
> 
> Oooo have fun!! I wanted my other Tragus pierced but didn't think I could whilst pregnant......hmmmmm lol
> 
> This is the bouncer we got yesterday :)
> https://www.mothercare.com/Fisher-Price-Woodsy-Friends-Bouncer/434621,default,pd.html?singlehit=true
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Haha I don't blame you chick :haha:
> 
> It's awesome when you know what colour to buy, bought him a nice and soft blue baby blanket today, so cute! :cloud9:
> 
> I got my nose pierced, went to a different place than last time as it never healed and had to take it out, fingers crossed this one heals nicely as it's a blue stud for Tyler :) I wasn't sure about piercings during pregnancy so I asked, the lady rang someone and they said it was perfectly fine, just make sure you ask first hun :thumsup:
> 
> That bouncer is adorable chick, I have seen a couple like that, they are really nice! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think cos its your nose it should be ok...but any other piercing they prolly would have turned you away for it since piercings then have to go on to fight the healing process and possible infection. But noses tend to hear stupidly fast :) Mine is pierced and i neve rhad any problem for it. Infact I expected a lot worse time with it...didnt hurt ever after having it done :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> That's true hun, the lady wasn't sure at first so she rang someone and they must have said yes it's fine so she went ahead with it :) I already have my belly button pierced, my tongue, the top of my ear and my ears twice so nowhere else I want pierced now :haha: Mine didn't hurt after I had it done, last time it was constantly sore, had it done with a gun this time so maybe that's why :) xxxClick to expand...

ye guns and noses are notirous! Plus I think its got a lot to do with the stud too..it would be rubbing in there...not good! I had mine done too like yours with the needles and within 5 mins it never bothered me again..didnt even need to bathe it! Wasnt so lucky with my lips tho. I have snakebites (well..less snakebite now i just have studs in with a little diamond stud lol) and when I had those done I had discomfort for 5 months!! 

Matt has his tongue pierced an always fancied it but im too much of a wuss lol. He has his neck pierced tho...I find that one always weird to look at lol :D


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Lukas is lovely hun :)
> 
> We both like Archie so that's looking good atm ;-) fingers crossed ey lol
> 
> THays a good idea about the lists tho! Might do that too :)
> 
> I love the bouncer  soooo cute hehe
> 
> Think im gonna get one from Argos, they do one that's basically a really long pillow. Might purchase it!
> 
> Thanks hun she was proper loving the sun and water :) nit bad fir a desert dwelling lizard lol
> 
> my spelling is shocking today! Hahaxxx

Yup you should get one...only gunna get harder from here on out to sleep!

Awww that name sounds lovely with the surname chick..maybe youre on to a winner! x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Sarah - awe! You're so sweet! I love when you catch up on posting!
> 
> Natt - EEEEEEEE! Tyler's name train is SUPER CUTE! I loooooove it!
> 
> Laura - your little lizard is such a cutie! I want to pet her! LoL. I love animals so much and I just get so happy when people care for them well! P.S. I love the bouncer!

Any update on the labour chick? :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun  I think it could be Archie hehe not sure if I'll be able to keep it to ourselves when decide tho lol 4d scan tomorrow!!!!! Can't wait to see what he looks like :) 

Been to the kiddicare shop today...wow!! Its ace! Def reccomend it ;-) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - We went to Argos today and we saw those Pregnancy Pillows, think I'm going to purchase one if my sleeping doesn't get a bit better :winkwink: Ooo yay for 4D scan tomorrow! :happydance: xxx

Teenah - Thank you hun, was too cute to not buy it hehe :blush: xxx

Sarah - Thank you chickadee :D Last time I got my nose pierced, I think he put a silver stud in whereas this time I actually asked for Titanium and it's fine, healing nicely, bathing it twice a day with the solution they gave me :) My tongue hurt at first and it swelled up but it's great now, had it done for quite a while. xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm gonna do some research on them and the different styles I think, see what will suit my sleeping best :) 

My hips and back are killing me tonight! Just git back from having an Indian and I could hardly get out the chair in the restaurant! Hurted lots :( 

Jellybeans git a right wriggle on now! Think it was the complimentary baileys :blush: 

Soooo can't wait for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Good luck for today hunni, can't wait to see pictures of Jellybean in 4D! :happydance: :yipee: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun me neither! Wish we didn't have to wait til 5 :( but we're going to the hotel we've provisionally booked for the wedding at 1pm for a meeting so hopefully have the wedding booked by this afternoon too! Eeeeek! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun me neither! Wish we didn't have to wait til 5 :( but we're going to the hotel we've provisionally booked for the wedding at 1pm for a meeting so hopefully have the wedding booked by this afternoon too! Eeeeek! Xxx

You're welcome hun. Aww no, it's awful when they give you late appointments and you have to wait ALL day! Ooo how lovely! Hopefully going to your meeting will help pass time a little quicker :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

well we have our wedding booked!!! (this means a new ticker :haha:) and just on our way to the scan! Little bit excited :-D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Wow! What an amazing experience! Tears alround! Lol man's measuring 23+2 (6days ahead) and weighing 1lb6  lil munchkin! He's gorgeous! Will upload pics when I get chance, probs late tonight or tomorrow as we're off to a BBQ tonight  

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad you had a great experience at your 4D scan, can't wait to see pictures of your little Munchin :happydance: xxx

I haven't been well for the past couple of days, think I have a bug that's going round, Karl had it the other day aswell :(

When I got in bed last night, Tyler decided to have a party, was wriggling around like a good one and............I felt him kick for the first time from the outside!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Laura2806

here he is :) oh an he's breach atm :(
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/LAURA_4.jpghttps://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/LAURA_6.jpghttps://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/LAURA_14.jpghttps://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/LAURA_3.jpg

sorry to hear your not feeling too good :hugs: hope it passes soon :flower: 

woohoo for Tyler's party :happydance: glad you got to feel him from the outside too :) did Karl get a feel or not? my belly's started moving with some of them now lol but most of them are right down low inside, so kinda on my cervix atm so we cant really feel them too well atm :( lil man needs to hurry up and turn around! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woohoo! Your 4D scan pictures are amazing!!!! So clear! :D :happydance:

Thank you hun, feeling a little better today :hugs: Karl didn't get to feel him as I went to bed before him, told him he'll have to start coming to bed at the same time as me, even if it's just to lie with me for 10 minutes then go back downstairs as that's when Tyler seems to be more active :D 

Aww no, I'm sure he will turn around for you soon hun :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks :) I could look at them all day! 

Glad your feeling a little better :) Simon used to be like that, I was always in bed way before him, now we watch tv in our room its not a problem cause im in bed and he's on the bed lol I think it must be because we've stopped moving around and they've woke up cause of it cause that's when ours moves more too :) 

He bloody better do, I don't want the docs the have to try and turn him, supposed to be like a massive Chinese burn :-/ xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks :) I could look at them all day!
> 
> Glad your feeling a little better :) Simon used to be like that, I was always in bed way before him, now we watch tv in our room its not a problem cause im in bed and he's on the bed lol I think it must be because we've stopped moving around and they've woke up cause of it cause that's when ours moves more too :)
> 
> He bloody better do, I don't want the docs the have to try and turn him, supposed to be like a massive Chinese burn :-/ xxx

I would be the same hun :) 

Thank you chick. We rock them to sleep when we are active during the day so by the time it's our bedtime, they decide to go clubbing :haha: Tyler was having a party again last night, told Karl to come upstairs but he couldn't feel him :( I told him not to worry though because as he gets bigger, he will definetly be able to feel him :) 

Ouch! Come on little man, turn around for mummy and daddy! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha lil man's starting to get more active during the day too :) especially after I eat! Lol 

Hopefully in the next couple of weeks our OH's will be feeling them kick all the time :) 

I think the fact his breach is why my hips hurt too, that's what I'm telling myself anyway lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha lil man's starting to get more active during the day too :) especially after I eat! Lol
> 
> Hopefully in the next couple of weeks our OH's will be feeling them kick all the time :)
> 
> I think the fact his breach is why my hips hurt too, that's what I'm telling myself anyway lol xxx

Aww bless him, I must admit, Tyler seems more active after I eat, must be enjoying what we are eating :winkwink: 

Hopefully hun, they don't really take much part in Pregnancy bless them, barring baby shopping and being by our sides to support us etc.

Could quite possibly be what's causing your hips to hurt hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It's that sudden burst of energy they get lol 

I can see why they feel left out but at the end of the day it's to our fault, Simon gets annoyed when jellybean doesn't kick him and says its not fair cause I can feel him all the time. 

I hope so and it's not spd or anything :/ xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It's that sudden burst of energy they get lol
> 
> I can see why they feel left out but at the end of the day it's to our fault, Simon gets annoyed when jellybean doesn't kick him and says its not fair cause I can feel him all the time.
> 
> I hope so and it's not spd or anything :/ xxx

Very true lol! 

Oh no it's not our fault hun, they feel enough kicks once baby is here :rofl: Aww bless, he will be able to feel Jellybean kick soon, we can only feel them all the time as they are inside us kicking our insides.

What's spd if you don't mind me asking hun? 

A friend of ours is in Hospital with the Mumps, her face is swollen really badly, she got rushed in last night because she couldn't breathe, she went straight to Theatre and they put tubes down her throat to help her breathe, she's in Intensive Care at the moment and they are keeping her sedated so she can rest, poor soul :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh he just makes me feel bad and I'm like but if I couldn't feel him we should panick lol

It's Symphysis pubis Dysfunction, Pain in the hips/pubis area caused by misalignment of the hips and stuff, not nice if you get it bad. My friend had it and was on crutches from about 20wks. It's the very top of my legs right at the base of my hips if that makes sense that hurt, more so the right side than left, struggled to walk a bit last night :( apparently 1in 4 get it to some degree.

Oh no Hun I hope she's ok :hugs: don't mean to sound horrible but make sure you stay away and tell your midwife next time you see her. Did you have the mmr jab and top up? Must be horrible for her :( sending her my thoughts and wishes xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh he just makes me feel bad and I'm like but if I couldn't feel him we should panick lol
> 
> It's Symphysis pubis Dysfunction, Pain in the hips/pubis area caused by misalignment of the hips and stuff, not nice if you get it bad. My friend had it and was on crutches from about 20wks. It's the very top of my legs right at the base of my hips if that makes sense that hurt, more so the right side than left, struggled to walk a bit last night :( apparently 1in 4 get it to some degree.
> 
> Oh no Hun I hope she's ok :hugs: don't mean to sound horrible but make sure you stay away and tell your midwife next time you see her. Did you have the mmr jab and top up? Must be horrible for her :( sending her my thoughts and wishes xxx

Don't let him make you feel bad hun, it's not your fault :hugs: 

Ouch, that's not good :( Can't you book a Doctors appointment or ring your Midwife and let her know? Fingers crossed you haven't got it hun.

I haven't seen her for some time now hun so I should be ok, I told Karl's sister that if she goes to visit her then stay away from us, as nasty as it sounds, it's seriously harmful to unborn babies. I had the MMR jab at secondary school hun but there was one I missed, think it was the Rubella jab, not too sure. Thank you hun, I'm hoping she makes a speedy recovery, she hasn't seen her children for a few days and it will be a lot longer aswell :( How come I need to mention it to my Midwife hun? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm seeing the midwife again in 2wks so if keeps going I'll tell her then, if it gets worse I shall ring her tho :) 

Poor thing, must be awful for her and her family. Definitely don't be contact with anyone who has been in contact with her. I hope she gets better really quick Hun. Just to make your mw aware and to be safe chick, cant hurt to mention it :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I'm seeing the midwife again in 2wks so if keeps going I'll tell her then, if it gets worse I shall ring her tho :)
> 
> Poor thing, must be awful for her and her family. Definitely don't be contact with anyone who has been in contact with her. I hope she gets better really quick Hun. Just to make your mw aware and to be safe chick, cant hurt to mention it :thumbup: xxx

You don't have too long to wait then hun, fingers crossed it doesn't get any worse :( :hugs: 

Yeah it must be hun, it just came from nowhere, poor thing :( I won't hun, will lock myself in the house if I have to, especially if Mumps are going round! Thank you hun, me too. That's true chick :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm hoping it doesn't chick, I get really stiff if I've been sitting for a long time ;( 

Lol definitely hun, house arrest or you lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I'm hoping it doesn't chick, I get really stiff if I've been sitting for a long time ;(
> 
> Lol definitely hun, house arrest or you lol xxx

Aww no, hope it eases off soon chick :hugs: For the past few days, I have been getting quite bad backache, especially if I lie on my back! Trying my hardest to sleep on my side now lol. 

I think that's going to be the best option :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

All these pregnancy aches and pains ey! Its a good jib our lil ones are worth it lol 

Lol definitely! 

Well its been 2years since our first date today :blush: 1year since we got engaged :) and 12months til we get married!!!! :happydance: can't believe how much has happened in those 2years and how much is still to happen in the next year! Think I shall do some weddingy things today :haha: once I've hunted down a v shaped pillow and cases that is! :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> All these pregnancy aches and pains ey! Its a good jib our lil ones are worth it lol
> 
> Lol definitely!
> 
> Well its been 2years since our first date today :blush: 1year since we got engaged :) and 12months til we get married!!!! :happydance: can't believe how much has happened in those 2years and how much is still to happen in the next year! Think I shall do some weddingy things today :haha: once I've hunted down a v shaped pillow and cases that is! :) xxx

It sure is a good job our little one's are worth it :haha:

Awwww 2 years? Time sure does fly doesn't it? :shock: Hope you have fun doing your weddingy things hun :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol yep 2years. A lot can happen when you both know what you want :) 

Found some gorgeous 'save the date' fridge magnets and have got the quote through this morning, just need Simon to say yes or no now lol :happydance: 

Well lil man's wriggling more this morning, like he used to, so fingers crossed he's moving up and gonna turn around! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Lol yep 2years. A lot can happen when you both know what you want :)
> 
> Found some gorgeous 'save the date' fridge magnets and have got the quote through this morning, just need Simon to say yes or no now lol :happydance:
> 
> Well lil man's wriggling more this morning, like he used to, so fingers crossed he's moving up and gonna turn around! Xxx

Oh it sure can hun :) 

Aww bless, the magnets sound lovely chick :D 

Yay for baby blue wriggling around, come on little man, turn around for mummy :happydance: 

Turns out our friend doesn't have the mumps, the hospital don't know what it is just yet, still running tests etc. She is still in Intensive Care and still in an Induced Coma, poor girl :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

we're ordering them tonight :happydance: super excited!! lol 

i so so hope he does! i shall make sure you all know if i get a super duper wave of movement lol 

bloody hell the poor girl :( and the hospital have no idea what else it could be? that must be petrifying for her and her family :( at least once you know what it is treatment can begin. i hope they find out what it is soon and get her fighting fit in no time :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> we're ordering them tonight :happydance: super excited!! lol
> 
> i so so hope he does! i shall make sure you all know if i get a super duper wave of movement lol
> 
> bloody hell the poor girl :( and the hospital have no idea what else it could be? that must be petrifying for her and her family :( at least once you know what it is treatment can begin. i hope they find out what it is soon and get her fighting fit in no time :hugs: xxx

Yay! :yipee: Will we get to see pictures? Hehe :) 

Haha make sure you do let us know chick, keeping everything crossed for you.

Not at this moment in time chick, hopefully they will get to the bottom of it and can start treating it straight away. Thank you hun, me too :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

here they are :)https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-8.jpg 
they come in a card to make them look like invites then just remove the magnet :) 

thanks hun :)

keep us updated, hopefully they figure it out soon xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Wow, those are lovely hun! So Summery hehe :happydance: You're welcome chick :hugs: I will be sure to keep you updated once I know more xxx


----------



## Laura2806

im soooo pleased with them :) the website had them with a white background so i emailed requesting a quote and if we can have a black background, and hey presto! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> im soooo pleased with them :) the website had them with a white background so i emailed requesting a quote and if we can have a black background, and hey presto! xxx

So you should be hun hehe, they are awesome :D Just goes to show that if you don't ask then you don't get :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

exactly chick :) there was quote a few companies but they were all scrolls and posh and i wanted something a little different so that it doesnt matter if the invites dont match ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> exactly chick :) there was quote a few companies but they were all scrolls and posh and i wanted something a little different so that it doesnt matter if the invites dont match ;) xxx

Aww bless lol, expense isn't the be all and end all hehe. Can get some lovely things in the cheaper ranges too :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh definitely :) 

I really cba to do anything today lol going to get my mum's bday prezzie this afternoon and I can't even be arsed to do that lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oh definitely :)
> 
> I really cba to do anything today lol going to get my mum's bday prezzie this afternoon and I can't even be arsed to do that lol xxx

You sounds like me lol, I'm still in my Pyjama's! Supposed to be going shopping and paying the bills etc but I really can't be bothered. Ooo when is your mum's Birthday hun? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'm gonna put my jiggers back on I think! I could def get used to being at home and not working! If only they paid me to do so! 

I really need a wee and can't even be arsed to do that :haha: 

It's 14th July Hun, she'll be 50! We gave her 50euros to go to Rome with (they're there ATM) and we're getting her a firepit too :) can't go til sil's shopping has been delivered and she's supposed to be getting a new phone delivered here today too so gotta wait for that. 

Got loads of ironing to do too but cba at all lol xxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

Been swamped...and in a bad mood about it...

Sooo...been feeling more of Dionna's little movements. Today she gave me a good roll or something! I love it! Too bad it's still weak enuff for me to question my sanity! I am hoping that she really gets going soon! 

Right now I am typing this at my new desk/work area...my new job is suuuuuuper lame, HATE IT! I only took the damn thing for more money...but it's all good because thise job for LOADS more money that I was told about over a month ago just got posted, sooooo, i applied for it! I think/hope I get it...it would be a job that I would like doing, and of course the money would be GREAT, it would allow me not to have to search for another job for a while. I sorta feel bad about accepting this new position only to HOPEFULLY vacate it in less than a month! LoL. But not bad enough to not do it! 

So...don't know if I told you, but we put the crib together this weekend, it is soooo cute! Everytime I walk by Dionna's room I smile bc she'll be sleep in there soon enough! Ok, actually, let's be honest, she may NEVER sleep alone in a separate room for the first 2 years, bc daddy and I will insist that she sleeps with or near us in her pack and play! 

Dude, we're having babies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww I love that your feeling her more and have got the crib up! Now we need pics!!! 

I say do it with your job! The more money the better! We're gonna be tight for cash but we don't care, we'll have our own little house and baby, what more could I need? :) money would be lush tho lol 

Just had some snuggles from my gorgeous niece :) 

How did your lil sis get on teenah? Xxx


----------



## teenah99

My little sis is STILL contracting every 10 mins or so...she refused to have her contractions stopped for a second time last week...she is allowing her body to do what it wants...I support her in this, as I believe that it will do what is right for her and the baby...So far...no baby! I'm hoping by next week we'll have him! 

As for my big sister, she is doing ok. I don't know if I shared this with you all or not, but a couple of weeks ago my sis sent me a 4d pic of baby khloe, and it seems that she may have a minor cleft lip...just a tiny split...it's not too bad but coupled with her heart condition she is clinically indicated to have a chromesome defect called "Deletion Syndrome, or DiGeorge Syndrome." The top two indicators are the exact type of heart condition that Khloe has and also cleft lips/pallates...Either way, we will love her and take care of her...My sister is slowly accepting the fact that Khloe may never live on her own or have a life like a "normal" person - but we don't know for certain yet, so let's hope we are wrong and that she's ok....

Me:

19 weeks complete today! Starting my 20th week! Eeeeee!!

Haven't been sleeping worth a damn! Pillows don't work...nothing does! No back sleeping is killing me! 

Also, I am getting huuuuuuuuuge, my belly is so preggo looking that it isn't even funny! I literally heave myself off my couch or like flop over in bed! Not cute!


----------



## Laura2806

How far along is little sis? I'm guessing out of major danger zones? Does she have a name for him? 

Bless your big sis :hugs: must be awful what she's going through, but like you say no matter she will be loved unconditionally :) hopefully its a fluke that Khloe has got the cleft lip and heart condition and not an indicator of something else. 

Woohoo for 20th week! :happydance: boohoo for lack of sleep :( I got a v shaped pillow the other day and it's amazing! So comfy for just sitting around and watching tv, it fell off the bed from between my legs during the night tho, still slept ok considering we have the dog in the bed ATM too! 

My hips are killing me today :( starting to think it could spd as its constant and def worse of an evening:( thinks a night of cuddles! Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Little sis is 36 almost 37 weeks...so she's fine to have bubs anytime now. Esp since he measures large and also they were iffy on her due dates...she could very well be 37-38 weeks right now. 

As for your hips...it does indeed sound like SPD - i've heard it's a right bitch! I hope that you find some relief soon...have you looked at any home therapy options for coping with the pain?

P.S. I still haven't been able to see your 4d pics of your baby! :( like i've said in the past my work computer doesn't allow me to view all types of pics...I must log on at home ASAP! I can't wait to see him!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's alright being sat at home and doing nothing but after a while it sure does get boring lol :( 

Aww bless, the big 50 :blush: :D That's lovely giving her 50 Euros, 1 Euro for each year of her life :winkwink: xxx

Teenah - That's great that you are feeling more movements :happydance: For the past couple of days, I haven't felt Tyler much so I have been panicking, got the doppler out tonight and heard his heartbeat so was a sigh of relief, it was quite quiet so I'm guessing he's quite far back, hence why I can't feel as much movement :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then teenah, bet she just wants him here now! 

My friend was on crutches with it and at the end of her pregnancy she couldn't even manage with crutches! Hoping mine doesn't get that bad of that's what it is. Mothercare do a pelvic support band designed to help so I might see about getting one. 

Aww can you see my avatar teenah? You gotta log on and take a look! Lol 

Matt I so could get used to it! Lol I've been bored this week with my folks being away tho, I like my mum being around on and off through the day, missing them muchly! And Simons been on his playstation upstairs a lot this week so im on my own during the day and at night too :( just watched twilight and I can't believe how similar the story line is to 50 shades! In terms of being attracted to someone you shouldn't be with and all the dangers that come with it and almost getting killed etc! 

lil man went through a stage of not moving as much, his kicks were weaker and less regular, think he was close to my back then. I think he may have turned around!! I was laying on my side and could feel loads of movement on my left side (was laying on my right) and now im on my back im getting them still to the side but bellybutton level so I think he's wriggled round :happydance: so hope he has! Its good to have the Doppler for reasurance tho :thumbup: 

Another cake order to do tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless hun :( Get him to bring the Playstation downstairs and you go on the laptop, then you are in the same room. That's what me and Karl do, if I'm on the laptop, he either watched TV or goes on the xbox :) 

Yay for little man wriggling around! I really hope he's turning for you chick :D Oh it most definetly is, any days where I'm worried, the doppler comes out :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> That's good then teenah, bet she just wants him here now!
> 
> My friend was on crutches with it and at the end of her pregnancy she couldn't even manage with crutches! Hoping mine doesn't get that bad of that's what it is. Mothercare do a pelvic support band designed to help so I might see about getting one.
> 
> Aww can you see my avatar teenah? You gotta log on and take a look! Lol
> 
> Matt I so could get used to it! Lol I've been bored this week with my folks being away tho, I like my mum being around on and off through the day, missing them muchly! And Simons been on his playstation upstairs a lot this week so im on my own during the day and at night too :( just watched twilight and I can't believe how similar the story line is to 50 shades! In terms of being attracted to someone you shouldn't be with and all the dangers that come with it and almost getting killed etc!
> 
> lil man went through a stage of not moving as much, his kicks were weaker and less regular, think he was close to my back then. I think he may have turned around!! I was laying on my side and could feel loads of movement on my left side (was laying on my right) and now im on my back im getting them still to the side but bellybutton level so I think he's wriggled round :happydance: so hope he has! Its good to have the Doppler for reasurance tho :thumbup:
> 
> Another cake order to do tomorrow! Xxx

Sounds promising for the move around chick! Hopefully things feel better now for you with your hips!

You know...its weird you say that!! When I was reading 50 shades i imagined him lookin like edward haha


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies, I'm not sure if he's moved up or turned around ow cause his kicks are low again :( not as low tho, my hips on the other hand are feeling better ATM so I'm hoping they're gonna ease up! Always worse in the evening tho so we shall see what tonight will bring! 

I was like wait a minute.....this is just like 50 shades! Lol xxx


----------



## teenah99

Laura - just logged on at school and saw your little boy! His nose is soooooooo tiny and cuuuuuuute! can you see features from you or simon by looking at him?

eeeee!


so cute!


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thanks teenah  he's got my lil piggy nose lol tbh I can only see me and my side of the family in him atm, can't see Simon at all lol its the lil chubby cheeks and nose that make him look like me lol poor kid! He also looks like my cousin as a baby and my niece  xxx


----------



## Laura2806

The again I slide when Simons asleep and fly catching he kinda looks like him :haha: 

My bellies so uncomfortable tonight, it hurts :( want to go to sleep so I can't feel it! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hope your belly isn't as uncomfortable today? :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks natt its ok today, think it might have been cause I didn't eat properly yesterday, lil man was proper doing a dance in bed last night lol I hope he doesn't think he'll be dancing at 1:30am when he's here lol 

I'm tempted to nap before we go out for dinner tonight! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks natt its ok today, think it might have been cause I didn't eat properly yesterday, lil man was proper doing a dance in bed last night lol I hope he doesn't think he'll be dancing at 1:30am when he's here lol
> 
> I'm tempted to nap before we go out for dinner tonight! Xxx

You're welcome hun. Glad it's better today :) Haha bless him, they sure do like dancing at unreasonable times don't they? :haha: 

I don't blame you, I know the feeling of being tired! We are babysitting Karl's Niece tonight, babysat his Nephew last night, it's taking it's toll on me now lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Teenah im loving the little piccy of your princess!


----------



## Laura2806

He's started waking up when I do too now, lay in bed watching him a good kick this morning, it appears he's turned :happydance: 

Having said that I just got a lower kick! Thinks its cause I'm at more upright now so he moves down lol 

Aww all good practice for you both ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay for baby Blue turning :happydance: Maybe he's kicking one area with his feet and punching the other area, hence why they are high and low kicks? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that's what im thinking, I think he's lying across now cause all the kicks are too the left, either that or he's completely curled up on my left side lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh that's what im thinking, I think he's lying across now cause all the kicks are too the left, either that or he's completely curled up on my left side lol xxx


Aww bless, they don't half get in some strange positions do they? :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yh lol 

Getting nervous about work now :/ I hate that it affects me so much :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oh yh lol
> 
> Getting nervous about work now :/ I hate that it affects me so much :( xxx

I know it's easier said than done hun but try not to let it worry you too much, not good for you or Blue :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Well its not too bad, so fingers crossed I'll be ok, gonna finish at 32wks now xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Well its not too bad, so fingers crossed I'll be ok, gonna finish at 32wks now xxx

Not long to go then hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

8wks :happydance: 

Any news from kt? I hope it went well this morning xx


----------



## Excalibur

Yay for 8 weeks :happydance:

I haven't heard anything from KT hun, I hope she's ok though :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Me too, I worry when we don't hear from people xxx


----------



## Excalibur

KT - Hope you're ok chick? :hugs: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Just got back in town...had to fly to Texas bc my grandmother is very ill and may not make it...Overall the trip was horrific - traveling while pregnant is THE WORST! 

Been feeling Dionna wiggle and kick more - it's still weakish, but def there!

OK...

Now...tell me how to cope with this:

Since we can no longer sleep on our tummies or our backs, we are forced to sleep on our sides...well, my arms fall asleep and cause horrific pains...ALL NIGHT. I seriously can't take it anymore! I have a TON of pillows, so that's not the answer...does this happen to you? I am so tired bc I haven't slept properly in over a week!

P.S. My little sister is being induced today at 7 am (Pacific time) Eeeeeee!


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear about your grandma hun, think Ing about you all :hugs: 

Yay for more kicks :happydance: lil mans slowed down atm :( think its cause im back at work tho.

As for sleeping quite often I sleep on my back, if I go to sleep on my side I wake up on my back, so there's pretty much nothing I can do about it, I also sleep half on my belly half on my side. Basically what evers comfy! I say sleep how is most comfy for you :thumbup: 

Yay for lil sis, hopefully he's here now! How's your other sister doing? 

I'm at 24wks today! Lil man is offically viable :haopydance: can't wait to meet him, but he better wait a good few more weeks! :haha: xxx


----------



## teenah99

EEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeee! Happy V-day! Let's bake that bean a bit longer though! We want him to be extra cuddly and chubby! Any names yet doll? 

As for my little sister - no news yet on her labor...

As for my big sister - omg, she is such a doll! She insisted on making the drive to see my grandmother, so I got to hang out with her for a day! it's been months since i've seen her and before that 2 years! We talk everyday but our distance keeps us from visiting. Dude, her belly (8 months) is so tiny and cute! I swear I was bigger than her! I got to feel baby Khloe move and wiggle big wiggles! It was so sweet! I love that little girl! So far we are hoping that the genetic tests done after birth will prove to be positive...as Khloe deserves the best life. Her heart condition is still an issue, but we are confident that she'll do great in surgery!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :) yh he needs to cook for a while yet, im liking Archie and Oscar atm but then I like harry too lol gonna have a proper talk about names once we've got the house. 

Come on lil sis, get that baby out :haha: 

Glad you got to spend time with you sis too :) bet it was lovely to have a good chat, even under the circumstances. I'm sure baby will be fine too, nice and strong and ready for her little battle. 

Eugh annoyed with oh tonight! He came time and I was cuddling our niece as she'sld just nodded off to sleep, he pretty much said hi and went upstairs for about half an hour, came downstairs changed and I was looking at my mums holiday pics, he stood there for a minute or too and said 'we ready then?!' as in am I ready to come to his parents for dinner. I was like yh your the one whose been upstairs for half an hour! Pathetic I know but im pissed with him! Then when we got here he said, how's lil man today, I snapped back he's fine I think I can't see through my stomach!! 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - So sorry to hear about your Grandma hun :hugs: I'm totally with you on the sleeping things, I can't get comfy on my side and my back hurts when I lie on it, lying on my side also causes my arm to go to sleep :( Hope we can find a comfy position soon as it's only going to get a lot worse! :( xxx

Laura - Sorry to hear lil mans slowed down with his kicking, the stress of work really isn't doing you or Blue any good, not long to go now though :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know, can't wait! Need my matb1 so I can get it in and make it official! Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Went home after work totally nauseous, like literally dying to puke. It lasted until I was home a while and then subsided. Slept ok for the first half of the night but woke up to HORRIBLE stomach cramps...I seriously thought that I was in labour and I remember rubbing my tummy and asking Dionna to settle down if it was her, and telling her that it wasn't time to come yet. I am not sure what it was, but it was BAD! Not even dramatizing it, it was BAD. Hopefully it was only some intestinal issue; though, I woke up fine with no crazy bowl issues...which usually follow cramps like I had...hmmm...I'll see what happens.

Laura - ugh, it does seem like from your post that Simon is being a bit distant...is this correct? (my DH and I are not perfect, but...) we NEVER sit in separate rooms unless I am cooking while he watches TV or if I have homework on the computer to complete...Is it typical for him to be this distant? (My DH and I are a little up eachother's ass, so we aren't that normal!) Also, I like your names, but is Archie short for Archibald? and Harry for Harold?

Natt - are you going to get a 3d/4d scan? I was thinking that I'll wait until I am like 26 weeks or more so that I can really see what Dionna looks like! 

Update on sissy's labour:

She called last night, in a lot of pain. I tried to talk her through contractions by having her do low moans with her mouth relaxed, and visualizing herself as a flower opening up...Unfortunately, my sissy has never even owned a baby book or birthing book...she has never taken a birthing class nor asked questions about coping with labour pains...SOOOOO...she was stubborn...I'm not claiming to know all about labour, but it's been my mission from the day I started TTC to find out all I could about the entire process...and I have taken in a lot of information that seems to be helpful for coping...Overall, we ended the conversation with her crying and me trying to be comforting in a quite way. I encouraged her to practice going as limp as she can during contactions to help the energy flow through her like a wave...She texted me about 12-13 hours into her induction and said that she isn't dialating and that they are giving her a break to allow her to possibly eat, since her hospital still has the archaic standard of denying labouring mothers food...:dohh: So annoying, poor thing hadn't eaten in over 24 hours! 

I'll keep you posted...

Question:

Do you plan on having a natural birth med free?


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - When do you have your 25 week Midwife appointment chick? We have ours on 28th this month and we'll get our MATB1 form then xxx

Teenah - Maybe Dionna was led in a funny position hun? I got up to go to the toilet throughout the night and when I stood up it hurt so much, think they snuggle in more when you are in bed! I think we might be getting a 3D/4D scan but it won't be for a while yet :( I look forward to seeing Dionna though :winkwink: Sorry to hear about your Sister, poor thing, must have been starving! Maybe that's why not much was happening? She was too weak as she hadn't eaten? I'm hoping to have a Med Free birth but I somehow can't see it happening, I struggled to cope with AF pains, let alone contractions! :blush: We'll see what happens though! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

You feeling any better today? 

I think he was being a bit distant cause my folks were away and I was watching tv downstairs so he made the most of it by playing on his playstation. He was creeping loads last night lol he knows when he's pissed me off lol 

Names wouldn't be shortened, just Archie or harry :) 

Def have a 4d, I'm tempted to have another one :haha: 

Poor lil sis, i can't believe they don't let you eat when in labour! That's aweful! I'm planning on getting blue out as quickly as possible, im happy to accept pain relief in any form lol id like a water birth if i can tho :) eeeeek exciting talking about the birth of our babies!!! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Got it a week today hun :) I'll make sure I get one then :) 

xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Got it a week today hun :) I'll make sure I get one then :)
> 
> xxx

Not long to go then chick :happydance: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Update:

Little sis was sent home last night after labouring for 13 hours bc the pitocin didn't change her cervix. They want her to go back in at 10 am to try again...she's scared...I feel bad for her, but she insisted on induction bc she was "tired of being pregnant." They didn't allow her to walk the entire time she was being induced, which is weird and counter productive! I told her to go in today but insist on walking to get things going, and also to take a large yoga ball to bounced on and rock back and forth on during contractions...here's hoping we have a baby today!


----------



## Laura2806

Awe bless her! Must be aweful for her. Lots of walks, bouncing and fresh pineapple is supposed to help too. Fingers crossed baby comes soon! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Is she considered a high risk teenah? I know over here that if you are considered high risk for any reason they insist on you being in bed. Its like that here for if u have vbac (vaginal birth after cesarean)..they want you in bed only as there is a risk of the scar tissue opening up.

Could be that youre not feeling baby blue as much laura because when youre at work your mind is not going to be fully 100000% on whats going on with your body. Im sure hes moving around just as much but that youre not as aware of it as youre concentrated on your work.

I hope that your sister has a better labour day today btw teenah. Sounds like shes in for a long one!

As for the labour...my mum had both me and my sister without any pain relief and had two shortish births which she credits to no meds (6 hrs with my sister, and 4 hours with me and that was with induction!). So when my time comes im going to aim for 100% natural with nothing. Im open to the idea of gas and air but I dont want meds. Ive read that having assisted labour with meds can really slow down how fast you heal post labour and I want to be up and about as quick as poss. I would love a water birth tough! Whats your birthing plan?


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I think that's why I'm not feeling him so much during the day, he's not so active at night neither and that's when I worry, may she's tiring himself out during the day so sleeping more at night?! 

As for labour, my SIL hadn't dilated further than 5cms in 10hours, as soon as she had the epidural she went straight to 10 as her body had relaxed and let it do it's thing. Go your mum tho! I'd love to not have anything but I'm happy to accept help :haha: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Labour update:

Little sister dialated to 2 cm with the help of Cytotech - a pill inserted into vajayjay...she then got a shot of Demoral and completely flipped out - she called me sobbing and slurring her words...apparently she was drugged out of her mind bc she said that she doesn't remember calling me! I guess around 3 cm she was given an epidural and around 10 pm she was 5 cm. She has about 2 hours until her next cervical check, hopefully she's complete and we can have that baby! Eeeeee! 

As for my birthplan...it's flexible but I do have goals:

1 - Med free
2- Delayed cord cutting until the cord stops pulsing (INSISTING ON THIS UNLESS THE BABY IS IN DISTRESS)
3 - Immediate breastfeeding and skin to skin w both me and DH
4 - NO BINKY'S, BOTTLES, FORMULA, OR SUGAR WATER - only breast, a comp. would be pumping and tubefeeding - I don't want my baby to have nipple confusion, and I certainly don't want her to drink formula (personal preference)
5 - MOST IMPORTANTLY, I would like the freedom to eat/drink/move around during labour.

P.S. Did I mention that I started making colostrum!!! I discovered it two nights ago and got really happy! :) Have you started producing it yet girls?


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Hope your little sis has some luck soon and baby joins the world :happydance: 

Sounds like you know what you want when it comes to giving birth, I haven't made a birth plan as they hardly ever go to plan anyway, just going to go with the flow and have pain medication as and when needed. Not sure about the colostrum but I have had some dry skin on nipples so not sure if it's dry colostrum or not? :wacko: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

We got Tyler's Moses Basket today :D

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y39/natt2005/MosesBasket.jpg


----------



## Laura2806

Go lil sis! Sounds like she's having a rough time of it! Fingers crossed baby is almost here now. 

Wow you are planned lol my plan is to get baby out! :haha: 

I get a sort of thick discharge from my right nipple, but only enough to fill the cracks lol I've had this for a while now tho, my boob havens changed at all, maybe a fraction bigger but other than that nothing! My nipples are darker and that's it. As they are I think I'll struggle to breast feed :( grow boobies grow! :haha: 

Over here if you can't breastfeed or express into a bottle they give you formula, well no make you go and buy formula! Not heard of sugar water being given to newborns or babies full stop. 

Natt that's gorgeous :happydance: he'll love it :) you should put a grow in there :haha: 

Can't wait to be able to go and get lil blue's things, still need to decide on a nursery theme tho! I really like the very hungry caterpillar and have found someone who hand makes everything for the nursery! I don't want blue as its too stereotypical, I wouldn't mind a green and brown jungle theme either tho :) his carpets cream so we can go pretty much anything which is good. 

Starting to feel him more during the day now which I love :) he was kicking my desk today lol 

Sooooooo tired the last couple of days! And Simons working til 6 which I hate :( another hour and half on my own cause it takes half hour to get home :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, it rocks aswell which is cute :D Haha yeah, make it look like he's here already :winkwink: 

Won't be long now chick until you can decorate Blue's nursery, I'm sure you will think of a theme, jungle theme sounds nice :D 

Yay for feeling him move more, I must admit, Tyler is a lot more active during the day now! I hardly feel him at night, must tire himself out :haha: 

I know the feeling of being tired hun, Karl said to me this morning that I look like I could sleep for a week! I feel like it aswell! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

:growlmad:Aww bless him :) I fall asleep as soon as I'm in bed lol I could nap now but know I should be making mums birthday cake lol 

He's just been doing somersaults but every time I try to video him he stops :growlmad: lil sod lol I'll keep trying to get a video and post one when I do :winkwink: 

I'm hungry now which is making me feel sick :nope: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> :growlmad:Aww bless him :) I fall asleep as soon as I'm in bed lol I could nap now but know I should be making mums birthday cake lol
> 
> He's just been doing somersaults but every time I try to video him he stops :growlmad: lil sod lol I'll keep trying to get a video and post one when I do :winkwink:
> 
> I'm hungry now which is making me feel sick :nope: xxx

Aww bless lol, I wish I could fall asleep as quick as you! Ooo birthday cake! Can we see a picture when it's finished? :D 

That's usually the case chick, you'll get him eventually though when he least expects it :haha: 

Uh oh, get something to eat hun? Having an empty stomach isn't good xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It's one thing I've never struggled with lol of course :) I'm doing a round cake, 3layers with cream and strawberries I between each layer. Then I've got some chocolate curls to put all the way around the side then I'm gonna pile it high with fresh berries on top :) just hope it turns out as good as in my head lol 

I'll try and get him tonight ;) 

Had some chocolate :haha: Chinese is ordered now tho ;) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Girlie's,

HOW'S THE BUMP'S :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hey :) 

Good thanks Hun, how's you? Lil blues quite low this morning again lol

Just finished mums birthday cake so thought I'd share it with you all :) 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-11.jpg

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun glad to hear his getting lower :D Im good thx hun. AF due today No SHOW :D awww and that cake is making me hungry lol better hit the kitchen HEHE :D:D:D x x x your mum will love it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun she loves it :) 

Ooo yay for no af! :happydance: will you test or wait a couple of days? Fingers tightly crossed for you my sweet xxx

Get some food! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I would swap with you in that department any day lol! I woke up this morning feeling so rough! Felt like I had drank about 10 pints last night! This not sleeping is killing me! :( :shock: YUMMY!!!!! I'm sure your mum will love the cake, it's amazing chick! Wish I could stick my hand through my laptop screen and pinch a bit :haha: 

Jess - Hiya hun :D I'm not too bad thank you. How are you? Yay for no AF! Fingers are crossed for you :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww lol thanks hun :) it tasted pretty good too! :haha: 

Soooo cold and tired tonight! Need to go to bed! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww lol thanks hun :) it tasted pretty good too! :haha:
> 
> Soooo cold and tired tonight! Need to go to bed! Lol xxx

Glad to hear hun, looks so yummy! :D

Aww no, I get cold when I'm tired. Have an early night and chillax :haha: I have done bugger all today, got up, had a bath and just chilled :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Just got home and into bed! My nan did a BBQ for mums birthday, im exhausted! Had a busy day too, started off with having my hair cut then did the cake, went shopping, had a half hour power nap and upto my nans. My eyes are literally closing as I type lol lil mans woken up and I hope Simon doesn't was :sex: lol think id fall asleep! 

Gonna have a nice relaxing day tomorrow tho :) sounds like you've had a lovely day :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,


Well Still No Sign Of AF At All, Today my boob's feel a touch tender by the nip's and haven't had no tender boob's since last cycle. I did test yesterday with Asda test came up faint line did'nt wanna believe it as it was hard to see, so Did IC this morning and got a faint line that I can see.

I'll post the pic but it's shit, sorry ladie's, I would have used my camera but got no batterie's lol. :wacko:



Haven't told my fiance yet as it's his birthday on the 21st, and if im Pregnant then wanna suprise him :D x x x

I will be testing again monday or tuesday with another ASDA clear responce test :D So hopefully a darker line and a better picture for ya's. :D x x x

IM SO SCARED BUT JUST MIGHT MIGHT MIGHT BE JOINING YOU'S GIRLIE'S AND BUMP'S. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Its all good signs hunni :happydance: 

Can understand your scared chick, do you have a digi? If so id say do that on 21st and wrap it up for your oh along with a babygrow! 

I so so so hope this is cycle and super super sticky beanie hunni, I've got everything crossed for you, although I would like a better piccie and one of every test you take ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, sounds like you had a good but busy day hehe. I love BBQ's, can't wait to get a house with a garden then we can start doing them :D xxx

Jess - Fingers and toes are tightly crossed for you chick! I do actually see a shadow of something but it's very difficult to make it out properly! That's a great idea that Laura came up with, for your OH's birthday :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm still shattered now lol and we're all showered and just about to go to meadowhall for the day shopping! Lol making Simon drive tho lol 

Hoping to get my changing bag, choose some nursery furniture and bedding and maybe some clothes for me :) 

Jess hunni you have no idea how much im hoping this is your Sticky bfp! Thinking about you over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I know the feeling, I am not sleeping well at all, up so many times during the night to use the bathroom and suffering with RLS again! :( Ooo hope you have a lovely day at Meadowhall chick, we are going shopping on Wednesday for my Hospital bag items, can't wait! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I think what it is is I'm sleeping but I'm so tired I'm not rested, if that makes sense lol we got him some books, daddy bought him 2hats but paid for one as the girl didn't scan the 2nd one lol a cardigan and a gorgeous humphreys corner blanket :) 

I haven't even thought about what I'll need yet lol probably start buying things once we move house. You'll have to list what you get for your hospital bag!

I've found some furniture I really like and it's half the price of what other furniture is but it's next so still good quality :thumbup: want to get it ordered lol 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I think what it is is I'm sleeping but I'm so tired I'm not rested, if that makes sense lol we got him some books, daddy bought him 2hats but paid for one as the girl didn't scan the 2nd one lol a cardigan and a gorgeous humphreys corner blanket :)
> 
> I haven't even thought about what I'll need yet lol probably start buying things once we move house. You'll have to list what you get for your hospital bag!
> 
> I've found some furniture I really like and it's half the price of what other furniture is but it's next so still good quality :thumbup: want to get it ordered lol
> 
> Xxx

Yeah it does make sense hun :) Ooo can't be bad haha, two hats for the price of one :winkwink: Blue has been a spoilt little boy :D

Things will be different once you move hun and you will start getting more done as you will feel more at home. I will list what I have at some point :thumbup:

Oh very nice, will we get to see pictures? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Hey :)
> 
> Good thanks Hun, how's you? Lil blues quite low this morning again lol
> 
> Just finished mums birthday cake so thought I'd share it with you all :)
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-11.jpg
> 
> Xxx

Holy berries batman! That looks lush!! Does it sound wrong if I say I wanna moterboat my face in that? YUMMY!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Just got home and into bed! My nan did a BBQ for mums birthday, im exhausted! Had a busy day too, started off with having my hair cut then did the cake, went shopping, had a half hour power nap and upto my nans. My eyes are literally closing as I type lol lil mans woken up and I hope Simon doesn't was :sex: lol think id fall asleep!
> 
> Gonna have a nice relaxing day tomorrow tho :) sounds like you've had a lovely day :) xxx

Hope Simon was easy on you!

Does sound like a busy day...spesh when preggo too!


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's girlie's,
> 
> 
> Well Still No Sign Of AF At All, Today my boob's feel a touch tender by the nip's and haven't had no tender boob's since last cycle. I did test yesterday with Asda test came up faint line did'nt wanna believe it as it was hard to see, so Did IC this morning and got a faint line that I can see.
> 
> I'll post the pic but it's shit, sorry ladie's, I would have used my camera but got no batterie's lol. :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 457263
> 
> 
> Haven't told my fiance yet as it's his birthday on the 21st, and if im Pregnant then wanna suprise him :D x x x
> 
> I will be testing again monday or tuesday with another ASDA clear responce test :D So hopefully a darker line and a better picture for ya's. :D x x x
> 
> IM SO SCARED BUT JUST MIGHT MIGHT MIGHT BE JOINING YOU'S GIRLIE'S AND BUMP'S. :D x x x

Good luck jess :) Hope this is the start of your bfp. I have to be honest I cant see anything on the piccie but obviously piccies dont beat real life view so...good luck :)


----------



## Laura2806

Blue is a very spoilt little boy lol 

5more sleeps hopefully and we get the keys!!!! Eeeeek! 

I'll post a link tomorrow ;) 

Haha thanks Sarah I'll take that as a compliment lol there's not much left now! And stangley I don't want any! Id eat the fruit but that's it! Blue must want to be healthy lol 

I was asleep before he got chance :rofl: I could sleep for a week now lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's and thx for all the great comment's. x

So UPDATE...

Still NO AF, Was due last saturday. Did 2 IC's & one ASDA HPT, First I didnt one IC and ASDA brand, and the FMU IC was faintly positive, and then FMU ASDA brand was neg, then I did a IC with my 2nd morning urine which was neg aswell. 

Picture's not that great but i'll still post. x





It's easier to see the inverted line in second pic but If you cant see I think you can back click and copy and paste to paint makes it bigger. x

Still dont wanna believe it. Dont wanna be hurt or let down again if you know what I mean. x

I dont have a Digi but gonna get one on wednesday and thx hun the idea is great didnt think of that. x x x :D


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Ooo not long to go now until you get the keys!!!! :happydance: xxx

Jess - I definetly see a second line in your inverted photo! Fingers crossed this is the start of a BFP for you :dust: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun. x x x

I know this is weird lol, but I did a HPT with my Saliva and it came up positive the control line is a little lighter then normal, which is understand as saliva aint watery it's sticky or what you wanna call it lol, and the test line came up darker then on a wee test :D I though sod it you can use saliva for knowing if your Ovulating so I though it would have been better then my wee, and I havent eaten or drank anythink in 4 hours. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun. x x x
> 
> I know this is weird lol, but I did a HPT with my Saliva and it came up positive the control line is a little lighter then normal, which is understand as saliva aint watery it's sticky or what you wanna call it lol, and the test line came up darker then on a wee test :D I though sod it you can use saliva for knowing if your Ovulating so I though it would have been better then my wee, and I havent eaten or drank anythink in 4 hours. x x x

 








Shit pic's but worth a look and Defo looks darker in real life. I can see both line's without squinting. x x x


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

I hope that all is well. It's nice to here from our other girlies! Hi Jess, Hi Sarah! 

UPDATE on Lil' Sis:

Gabriel Anthony was born via c-section on 8/10/12 at 1:38 pm weighing 6 lbs, 8 oz, 18" long. HE IS LITRALLY PERFECT! See attached pic! He had low blood sugar - DUE TO THEM STARVING MY SISTER FOR NEARLY 3 DAYS! And they gave him formula via a bottle without my sissy's consent - she's pissed but glad he's healthy. She's nursing him and he's taken to it PERFECTLY! Once her milk comes in fully she will chuck that formula and bottle feeding habit right in the garbage and he'll be a booby-boy! I'm super stoked about him...

UPDATE ON MY PREGGERNESS:
Ugh...so tired of not sleeping...I could cry. It's really horrible. Esp. when I am soooo tired, but once I lay down on my sides my damn arms fall asleep and ache ALL NIGHT...add peeing at least 4-5 times a night and I'm just done for...

I look ultra preggers today...so my co-workers say...I've gained 3 lbs in the last 3 weeks...but I am still down from where I started. I suppected that I gained, as I've had more of an appetite lately, which is good for Dionna...I totally feel her more these days, still subtle at times. She seems to sleep all day and wake up after 6 pm...she then goes back to sleep at 9 pm and sleeps through the night...(this is a guess, based on her movements).

So tired ladies, so, so, so tired...
 



Attached Files:







gabybaby.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awwww hun tell her congratulation's his beautiful. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Awwwww Gabriel is beautiful! A massive congratulations to your sister :D xxx

Thought I would do an updated bump picture - 23 weeks today :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Tyler bump 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

jess its all looking good hun :) fingers tightly crossed for you xxx

teenah - First of all your nephew is beautiful :) congrats to you all. Finally here safe and sound :) 

I don't envy you, im sleeping like a dead weight and still tired!!!! Not good! :( 

I'm eating more but feel sick about 10mins after I eat, everytime I eat, sooooo bored of it! Good that your feeling her more now too :) baby blue's low again! Been kicking all hell out of my cervix! Don't think he likes mummy and daddy having sexy time!! Lol 

I need a nap at my desk! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Natt your bumps super cute! I'm jealous! Lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt your bump is lovely and growing well. What till you get around 40 week's, thats when I felt like a whale lol. :D x x x x


----------



## teenah99

Isn't he a doll!?

Natt - cute bump! I just want to rub it! LoL. Rubbing mine isn't the same!

Jess - I didn't mention it in my last post but I have my FX'd for your BFP!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww thank you hun, it's not a great picture but you can just make it out hehe, might try and get a better one soon :haha: Hope Blue turns around soon and stops kicking your cervix, saying that, I think Tyler was kicking my cervix earlier, kept feeling a popping sensation on my bladder :shock: xxx

Jess - Thank you chick, I'm sure we'll all feel like whales once we approach 40 weeks hehe, will all be worth it in the end though :winkwink: xxx

Teenah - Aww thank you hun, you can rub it virtually if you like? :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Blue is a very spoilt little boy lol
> 
> 5more sleeps hopefully and we get the keys!!!! Eeeeek!
> 
> I'll post a link tomorrow ;)
> 
> Haha thanks Sarah I'll take that as a compliment lol there's not much left now! And stangley I don't want any! Id eat the fruit but that's it! Blue must want to be healthy lol
> 
> I was asleep before he got chance :rofl: I could sleep for a week now lol xxx

Was defo a compliment i promise! Crossing everything for the keys! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Hello girlie's and thx for all the great comment's. x
> 
> So UPDATE...
> 
> Still NO AF, Was due last saturday. Did 2 IC's & one ASDA HPT, First I didnt one IC and ASDA brand, and the FMU IC was faintly positive, and then FMU ASDA brand was neg, then I did a IC with my 2nd morning urine which was neg aswell.
> 
> Picture's not that great but i'll still post. x
> 
> View attachment 457803
> 
> 
> View attachment 457805
> 
> 
> It's easier to see the inverted line in second pic but If you cant see I think you can back click and copy and paste to paint makes it bigger. x
> 
> Still dont wanna believe it. Dont wanna be hurt or let down again if you know what I mean. x
> 
> I dont have a Digi but gonna get one on wednesday and thx hun the idea is great didnt think of that. x x x :D

Its defo a big up and down waiting to see if a line is there or not. Still crossing fingers and toes for you!

I still dont see anything on these pics (im so sorry to say that dont hate me!!) except the top one which I think is an evap (sorry hun) as you can see the line appears whiter on the non-inverted pic. Unfortunately inverting pictures is not reliable because it will also throw up lines caused by drying urine.

However...af still not shown so its all good still. Hopefully youll have a pic tomorrow that will be definite with no guessing needed!! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's hun. x x x
> 
> I know this is weird lol, but I did a HPT with my Saliva and it came up positive the control line is a little lighter then normal, which is understand as saliva aint watery it's sticky or what you wanna call it lol, and the test line came up darker then on a wee test :D I though sod it you can use saliva for knowing if your Ovulating so I though it would have been better then my wee, and I havent eaten or drank anythink in 4 hours. x x x

Hmm ive done some reading on the method of using hpts with saliva and apparently they are not reliable in any way, as hcg is ONLY detectable in blood and urine. It doesnt make its way into any bodily fluid used to produced saliva.

Saliva can be used to detect ovulation but again, its used in a very specific way and its also advised to use more common forms of testing like opks at the same time as they dont really tell you when youre ovulating..just that hormones are changing (which resuults in the ferning pattern shown on a saliva scope).

I think you should disregard anything to do with saliva and stick to urine and blood :) x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> xXxJessicaxXx said:
> 
> 
> Thank's hun. x x x
> 
> I know this is weird lol, but I did a HPT with my Saliva and it came up positive the control line is a little lighter then normal, which is understand as saliva aint watery it's sticky or what you wanna call it lol, and the test line came up darker then on a wee test :D I though sod it you can use saliva for knowing if your Ovulating so I though it would have been better then my wee, and I havent eaten or drank anythink in 4 hours. x x x
> 
> 
> View attachment 457867
> 
> 
> View attachment 457869
> 
> 
> View attachment 457871
> 
> 
> View attachment 457873
> 
> 
> Shit pic's but worth a look and Defo looks darker in real life. I can see both line's without squinting. x x xClick to expand...

The prob here hun is that the tests look like have dried, and these internet cheapies do tend to dry badly with old urine on the test strips. Im afraid I still dont see anything other than the slight evap behind the chemical line :(


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I hope that all is well. It's nice to here from our other girlies! Hi Jess, Hi Sarah!
> 
> UPDATE on Lil' Sis:
> 
> Gabriel Anthony was born via c-section on 8/10/12 at 1:38 pm weighing 6 lbs, 8 oz, 18" long. HE IS LITRALLY PERFECT! See attached pic! He had low blood sugar - DUE TO THEM STARVING MY SISTER FOR NEARLY 3 DAYS! And they gave him formula via a bottle without my sissy's consent - she's pissed but glad he's healthy. She's nursing him and he's taken to it PERFECTLY! Once her milk comes in fully she will chuck that formula and bottle feeding habit right in the garbage and he'll be a booby-boy! I'm super stoked about him...
> 
> UPDATE ON MY PREGGERNESS:
> Ugh...so tired of not sleeping...I could cry. It's really horrible. Esp. when I am soooo tired, but once I lay down on my sides my damn arms fall asleep and ache ALL NIGHT...add peeing at least 4-5 times a night and I'm just done for...
> 
> I look ultra preggers today...so my co-workers say...I've gained 3 lbs in the last 3 weeks...but I am still down from where I started. I suppected that I gained, as I've had more of an appetite lately, which is good for Dionna...I totally feel her more these days, still subtle at times. She seems to sleep all day and wake up after 6 pm...she then goes back to sleep at 9 pm and sleeps through the night...(this is a guess, based on her movements).
> 
> So tired ladies, so, so, so tired...

Awww hes so gorgeous!!

Hope you get some sleep soon tho chick..must be frustrating :( Wheres ur latest bump pic!? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Teenah - Awwwww Gabriel is beautiful! A massive congratulations to your sister :D xxx
> 
> Thought I would do an updated bump picture - 23 weeks today :happydance:

Congrats on 23wks! And what a lovely little bump too :D x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Natt your bumps super cute! I'm jealous! Lol xxx

Me wanna see yours and teenahs now :( x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'll post a pic on weds when I'll hit 25wks! :happydance: 

Soooooooo tired! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I'll post a pic on weds when I'll hit 25wks! :happydance:
> 
> Soooooooo tired! Xxx

25 weeks! :shock: Not long and you'll be in your last trimester! Omg..where has the time gone?!? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know yh! 

I popped into 3rd tri this morning and it was all people saying their lil ones where here. Think it's gonna drive me mad :haha: can't wait tho :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I know yh!
> 
> I popped into 3rd tri this morning and it was all people saying their lil ones where here. Think it's gonna drive me mad :haha: can't wait tho :happydance: xxx

I love popping over to 3rd tri, I don't post in there but I love reading everyone's *That was it* Makes me want Tyler ever more though :blush: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'll post a pic on weds when I'll hit 25wks! :happydance:
> 
> Soooooooo tired! Xxx

Awww MAN...making me WAIT!!!

Ok...not many days...I can cope with that!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know yh!
> 
> I popped into 3rd tri this morning and it was all people saying their lil ones where here. Think it's gonna drive me mad :haha: can't wait tho :happydance: xxx
> 
> I love popping over to 3rd tri, I don't post in there but I love reading everyone's *That was it* Makes me want Tyler ever more though :blush: xxxClick to expand...

Well thats good hun!! Soon enough he will be here though and youll be holding him in your arms! <3

xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know yh!
> 
> I popped into 3rd tri this morning and it was all people saying their lil ones where here. Think it's gonna drive me mad :haha: can't wait tho :happydance: xxx
> 
> I love popping over to 3rd tri, I don't post in there but I love reading everyone's *That was it* Makes me want Tyler ever more though :blush: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well thats good hun!! Soon enough he will be here though and youll be holding him in your arms! <3
> 
> xxClick to expand...

That is very true hun, time is really flying by! Doesn't seem two minutes since we announced our bfp's! Although part of me is bricking it :blush: <3 xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Makes me jealous that I've gotta wait lol it'll soon be here rho. 

Only one more sleep Sarah ;) 

My belly feels weird this morning, normally I struggle to lie on my back cause it feels like my insides are being squashed, not today tho :/ and I rolled onto my right side and got stabbing pain slightly to the right, really hurt! Lil man needs to wake up and kick mommy xxx

as I finished writing that he did lol :) good boy :) xzx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah Your right, AF hit this morning very light but still there. Didn't see it coming but never mind maybe next month. Who knows. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Really sorry the witch arrived, sending you lot's of :dust: for next cycle chick :hugs: xxx

Laura - Aww that's so cute that Blue kicked you once you had finished typing hehe. When I went to bed last night, I put my hands on my tummy and Tyler nudged me, must have been saying night night :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess im sorry to hear af hit :hugs: fingers crossed for next cycle chicken xx

Awww how cute of him :) I was leaning against the cupboard and he was kicking like mum stop it! Lol been quite active today :) xxx


----------



## teenah99

Jess - I'm so sorry about AF. The memory of the disappointment is still fresh for me. I remember being so crazy that I would test 2 weeks after AF on the off chance that I O'd early...I seriously wasted so much money.

UPDATE: I slept like shit last night...duh...so tired today...so over not sleeping...I honestly said, "screw it" and slept on my back more than I usually do...I just don't know what to do. 

I have my next scan on Monday! :happydance: Gunna confirm that I do indeed have a little girl and not a boy...and also do the whole full on scan that tells us if the baby is doing well...a bit scary, but I am hopeful that my little girl will be just perfect! Once I get my new scan pics I'll post a bump pic as well. 

So, my bump is super soft and squishy! I want a big hard bump! Will I ever get it?!

Currently, I'm feeling overwhelmed by lots of things, one being my ambulance bill from that bleed I had - I have to fight with my insurance to cover the cost! I mean, hello, I was BLEEDING PROFUSELY! Also, school...I hate homework :( and I have a ton of it.

Anyhow, I hope you are all doing well.

xoxo


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's for the kind word's. :D I'm sure i'll be ok now all my tear's are out. x

Teenah we've all been there, at that nutty point off TTC when we all become POAS addict's lol, But now you have to look forward to your little bundle of joy. :D One thing I will say is you should have a look at get a memory book/baby book. To keep photo's of baby and date's of thing's, some even have what was the weather like when baby was born :D WHSmith's do them. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, Blue obviously doesn't like being squashed :haha: xxx

I have been having an arts and crafts day. Made this for Tyler, made with fab felts and stuck on card then I went round it with a black felt tip to make it stand out, just need a frame for it now then it can be hung in his bedroom. Shame we didn't have any wood to hand or could have made him a wooden plaque :)
 



Attached Files:







Tyler Plaque.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know yh!
> 
> I popped into 3rd tri this morning and it was all people saying their lil ones where here. Think it's gonna drive me mad :haha: can't wait tho :happydance: xxx
> 
> I love popping over to 3rd tri, I don't post in there but I love reading everyone's *That was it* Makes me want Tyler ever more though :blush: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well thats good hun!! Soon enough he will be here though and youll be holding him in your arms! <3
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> That is very true hun, time is really flying by! Doesn't seem two minutes since we announced our bfp's! Although part of me is bricking it :blush: <3 xxxClick to expand...

Totally understandable though! As much as we want our bfps once we got them its a whole new ballgame hehe. I mean...you have then only 9 months to really prepare for the fact that your life is about to change forever. Id be worried if you werent bricking it! Pregnancy and motherhood bring a lot to the table. Youre gunna be great tho :)

x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Makes me jealous that I've gotta wait lol it'll soon be here rho.
> 
> Only one more sleep Sarah ;)
> 
> My belly feels weird this morning, normally I struggle to lie on my back cause it feels like my insides are being squashed, not today tho :/ and I rolled onto my right side and got stabbing pain slightly to the right, really hurt! Lil man needs to wake up and kick mommy xxx
> 
> as I finished writing that he did lol :) good boy :) xzx

yep this time tomorrow ill be pouting if theres no piccie lady!!!

Do you think hes moved now? x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Sarah Your right, AF hit this morning very light but still there. Didn't see it coming but never mind maybe next month. Who knows. x x x

Awww Jess :( Im so sorry to hear that. I hope that you are holding up ok, I know it sucks when af hits :hugs:

xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> I know yh!
> 
> I popped into 3rd tri this morning and it was all people saying their lil ones where here. Think it's gonna drive me mad :haha: can't wait tho :happydance: xxx
> 
> I love popping over to 3rd tri, I don't post in there but I love reading everyone's *That was it* Makes me want Tyler ever more though :blush: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well thats good hun!! Soon enough he will be here though and youll be holding him in your arms! <3
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> That is very true hun, time is really flying by! Doesn't seem two minutes since we announced our bfp's! Although part of me is bricking it :blush: <3 xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Totally understandable though! As much as we want our bfps once we got them its a whole new ballgame hehe. I mean...you have then only 9 months to really prepare for the fact that your life is about to change forever. Id be worried if you werent bricking it! Pregnancy and motherhood bring a lot to the table. Youre gunna be great tho :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

It sure is a whole new ballgame hun, I know what you mean, there is just not enough hours in the day :haha: Aww thank you chick, that means a lot :hugs: Sending you lot's of lucky dust and Tyler tummy rubs :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

oooo Tyler rubs...im defo lucky now!!!

Teenah...thats awful about the hospital...you needed the care its disgusting if the insurance wont pay for it!!

Jess:

Ive been thinking about the last few times youve linked IC tests to us and about how youve had a bit of a bad time with them showing up evaps.

Here is a link to a great website that sells the best strips imo. Ive even got Pinky on to using them. They never evere evap and even though they are still what i would class as cheapos..they arent. They are the ones used by the nhs in the doctors etc and are amazing quality. Id defo recommend them for your next time around :)

Awesome test strips for good price


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah. Haven't a clue where he's lieing now lol one min the kicks are high the next low! 

Guess it'll be a while before we find out too! 

Natt that's gorgeous I'm sure he'll love it!:) 

Posted this in the other thread too but gonna rant here too! 

Well, just got home from work for Simon to tell me the bank are being twats and to getting paperwork sorted so it could be another 2wks before we move! Fucked off doesn't even come close! Sobbing doesn't I've had a go at Simon and said what's the point in trying to buy a fucking house if the people your paying to do the work don't actually do it!! Soooo fucked off right now! Should be having a lovely evening my family celebrating my mums 50th birthday but instead I'm on the bed sobbing my fucking heart out! I actually wanna hit or break something!! 

Supposed to be moving Friday! 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I know they are virtual Tyler rubs but better than nothing right? :D xxx

Laura - Thank you chick, I really enjoyed making it hehe, been busy making odds and sods in Crochet aswell :D Sorry to hear the house isn't going to plan, hope they get off their arses soon and sort it out then you can move :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Me too hun! I've calmed down a bit now. Wouldn't mind but the financial advisor hasnt been returning my calls today yet he's spoke to Simon loads! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Me too hun! I've calmed down a bit now. Wouldn't mind but the financial advisor hasnt been returning my calls today yet he's spoke to Simon loads! Xxx

That's out of order that :shock: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It really wound me up! Hes always on the phone or with a client. No wonder were not getting anywhere! He even asked us last Friday what the completion date was! The estate agent told us they told him what it was when we first found out! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

25wk bump pic :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-12.jpg

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt that is well cute, not even born and getting thing's made for him already, his a lucky boy hay :D x x x

Awwwwwww Laura your getting well big hun, just shows baby is growing lovely in there :D x x x

Awww thx sarah, Im doing ok I guess, I alway's have a long old cry on the first day of AF pretty much every month lol, but im alway's ok the next day, just gotta keep going. But Iv decided Im going back to my Faimly GP who is a women with 2 children so hopefully she will understand and be able to help in some way and thx for the site not bad 25 for £3.70 :D my kinda price lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess :) 

Glad your doing ok :) sounds like a good plan to back hun, even if they just run some bloods or something. 

Ugh well and truly fed up of feeling sick now! :( 

Oh I forgot to say I got my changing bag the other day, £25 from next online, ordered it Sunday night and it came Monday morning :) its black with big diff coloured spots on it :) great size and def value for money :thumbup: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome and thanks I think it's a good idea to. x x x


----------



## teenah99

I am a hippo:
 



Attached Files:







20+6.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

No your not lol, its all baby and well see able. :D what a lovely bump you have there. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Wow beautiful bumps laura and Teenah!! Pregnancy is looking great on you girlies!!

Laura...you might get further when you hit 23 chick. They dont normally make any referrals whatsoever under the age of 23 and ive taken a look around and that seems to be common criteria for all hospital trusts xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hunni :) teenah's is much nicer than mine lol 

Ermmmm....do you mean jess?! :wacko: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Laura - AS IF! This old bump is mostly flab I assure you! LoL. I see other thin girls with nice firm bumps and I get jealous! As for your darling bump! OMG sooooo cute! :) 

Jess and Sarah - Thanks dolls! Soon we'll all be moaning about our feet and backs due to large baby bumps. I have EVERYTHING including my eyes crossed for you ladies. IT WILL HAPPEN. Life is just taking it's sweet damn time, probably to teach us all some mighty lesson that we'll soon forget!

XoXo


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woohoo! Yay for Bump pic! Such a cute bump :happydance: Hope the icky feeling goes away soon :hugs: Yay for changing bag! We have been to ASDA today and I got some things for my hospital bag, a new toothbrush, maternity pads, breast pads etc :happydance: xxx

Jess - Glad you are feeling ok hun :hugs: Oh he's definetly a spoilt little man hehe xxx

Teenah - Cute bump! :D Mine is small compared to yours and Laura *Worried* xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome girlie's and thx too. x x x

Laura sorry hun dunno what I was going on about think I was ment to say yer Hopefully they will do some more test's, better then nothink hay. lol im a wolly. :d x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess I meant that to Sarah :haha: lol 

Thanks ladies but its very saggy and flabby lol getting harder tho :) I feel suck if I don't eat but I feel sick when I eat too :( not good, gonna mention it to midwife tomorrow. Aswell as my hips and bloody infected toe! (which really hurts!) 

I think I need sleep now too! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's not flabby and saggy , looks nice and solid :D Bigger than mine, after seeing yours and Teenah's bump pictures, I'm beginning to think my bump is small and it's worrying me :shock: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hunni :) teenah's is much nicer than mine lol
> 
> Ermmmm....do you mean jess?! :wacko: xxx

LOL...woopsie...i did mean Jess obviously...

Tho id love to see your doctors face if you asked for a referall in your pregnancy condition tho :haha: :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Laura - AS IF! This old bump is mostly flab I assure you! LoL. I see other thin girls with nice firm bumps and I get jealous! As for your darling bump! OMG sooooo cute! :)
> 
> Jess and Sarah - Thanks dolls! Soon we'll all be moaning about our feet and backs due to large baby bumps. I have EVERYTHING including my eyes crossed for you ladies. IT WILL HAPPEN. Life is just taking it's sweet damn time, probably to teach us all some mighty lesson that we'll soon forget!
> 
> XoXo

Matt said that to me just today :) It will happen..its just taking its time to make sure we appreciate what we are given all the more! 

LOL you girls crack me up. Even when youre 9 months gone Ill still have you beat with the bump and I aint even preggo yet!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Jess I meant that to Sarah :haha: lol
> 
> Thanks ladies but its very saggy and flabby lol getting harder tho :) I feel suck if I don't eat but I feel sick when I eat too :( not good, gonna mention it to midwife tomorrow. Aswell as my hips and bloody infected toe! (which really hurts!)
> 
> I think I need sleep now too! Xxx

Some women are just cursed hun to have morning sickness the way through. I truly hope you arent one of them! x


----------



## Laura2806

It will indeed Sarah :) your lil one will be so spoilt from day one! Just the way it should be :) 

Nah you'll have a lovely bump!!!

The best of it is I've only been sick once and that was the morning of my 20wk scan and bile rather than proper sick. Its only been this past week I've had it. So very strange! Got a list for midwife today :haha: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol sorry laura. Lol told ya im nut's. hehe. x x x

Sarah's right some people suffer with morning sickness all the way though my sister did with all 5 children and even though the day and night too. How horrible but hopefully it will settle down soon laura, I only have it from like 3-6 maybe 7 month's then after that just a little then and again. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It will indeed Sarah :) your lil one will be so spoilt from day one! Just the way it should be :)
> 
> Nah you'll have a lovely bump!!!
> 
> The best of it is I've only been sick once and that was the morning of my 20wk scan and bile rather than proper sick. Its only been this past week I've had it. So very strange! Got a list for midwife today :haha: xxx

Best way if you ask me...then youre sure not to miss anything and will atleat know when you came away that you havent been fobbed off on anything! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> lol sorry laura. Lol told ya im nut's. hehe. x x x
> 
> Sarah's right some people suffer with morning sickness all the way though my sister did with all 5 children and even though the day and night too. How horrible but hopefully it will settle down soon laura, I only have it from like 3-6 maybe 7 month's then after that just a little then and again. x x x

Bloody hell...all the time with 5 kids...id be well unhappy!!

Hope u are all ok today!

GL at the midwife Laura! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol yes Sarah with all 5 all the way though. I dont think i'll would be to happy either a few month's was bad enothe. lol. x x x

Im feeling alot better today thx. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks chick :) 

Looks like I do have spd but lil man is doing just perfect :) super sting lil heartbeat and just in the right place :) uterus is right up high a few inches above my belly button too :D 

How are you ladies? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sorry to hear you are suffering from spd but really glad to hear lil man is doing well :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :) he's been a right wriggled today! Mummy's knackered tho! Well and truly exhausted lol 

With my hips its when I stand up or cross them it hurts, pain in the bloody arse lol almost literally :haha: 

How's you? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun :) he's been a right wriggled today! Mummy's knackered tho! Well and truly exhausted lol
> 
> With my hips its when I stand up or cross them it hurts, pain in the bloody arse lol almost literally :haha:
> 
> How's you? Xxx

You're welcome chick :) Aww bless, it's a great feeling when they wriggle about hehe. Was trying to get Karl to feel him this morning but he couldn't :( I know the feeling!

Aww no, I hope your hips ease up soon hun :hugs:

I'm great thanks hun, knackered aswell though! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It's lovely isn it :) blue stops when anyone touches my belly! Really annoying lol it's easier for people to watch him kick lol 

Thanks Hun :hugs: 

No matter how much I sleep I'm still tired! 

I'm just trying to figure out how much mat leave to take. I'm now thinking 12months, the last 3months are unpaid tho. I think lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It's lovely isn it :) blue stops when anyone touches my belly! Really annoying lol it's easier for people to watch him kick lol
> 
> Thanks Hun :hugs:
> 
> No matter how much I sleep I'm still tired!
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out how much mat leave to take. I'm now thinking 12months, the last 3months are unpaid tho. I think lol xxx

It sure is chick :) Aww bless, sounds exactly like Tyler :blush: I haven't seen him kick yet but I'm sure I will do soon, can't wait for you to catch Blue kicking on video :winkwink: 

You're welcome chick :hugs:

I'm also with you on that one! Although I'm not sleeping well at all at the moment!

I would take as much mat leave as possible, spend as much time as possible with Blue :D 

Oh and Happy 25 weeks :happydance: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, hopefully I'll catch him this weekend lol 

Gonna take 9months as that's all you get paid :( so I'll have 6months with him, hopefully I'll be able to take longer tho ;) 

Gonna go look at getting the baby monitor tonight and a stairgate as babies R us have got 20% off for 3days. Need a voucher code tho so gotta download and print that off at work ;) save my ink lol if your not registered I suggest you do and go shopping hehe or I'll forward you the email ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun, hopefully I'll catch him this weekend lol
> 
> Gonna take 9months as that's all you get paid :( so I'll have 6months with him, hopefully I'll be able to take longer tho ;)
> 
> Gonna go look at getting the baby monitor tonight and a stairgate as babies R us have got 20% off for 3days. Need a voucher code tho so gotta download and print that off at work ;) save my ink lol if your not registered I suggest you do and go shopping hehe or I'll forward you the email ;) xxx

You're welcome hun and fingers crossed :D

I guess 6 months is better than nothing but hopefully you'll be able to get longer :winkwink: 

Oooo 20% off, that's good! I would do the same lol, save your ink chick. Yes please, that would be much appreciated as I'm not registered to them. Although I'm not sure where our nearest Toys R Us is :wacko: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm hoping Simon stays where he is with his job or atleast in the same wage then I might be able to lol 

Send me your email address and I'll forward it :) you can shop online too, the codes 20AUGE xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> I'm hoping Simon stays where he is with his job or atleast in the same wage then I might be able to lol
> 
> Send me your email address and I'll forward it :) you can shop online too, the codes 20AUGE xxx

Fingers crossed for you then chick :) 

I just realised that it's only this weekend isn't it the 20% off? Won't be able to buy anything as we are skint at the moment :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

:( typical isn't it! I think they do it almost every month so if you register then you should get the next ones ;) if not I'll send them to you :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> :( typical isn't it! I think they do it almost every month so if you register then you should get the next ones ;) if not I'll send them to you :) xxx

It's normally the case hun, seen loads of bouncers for sale that we want but they seem to only be advertised when we have no money spare lol! Aww thank you chick, I'll send you my e-mail in pm :D xxx


----------



## teenah99

HOLD THE PHONES!

Did you say 9 months of mat leave!? OMFG!!!!

I work for the United States Government and I have to take what leave I have accrued, which will be about 2 weeks, and then I can request to take 6 weeks of advance sick leave, which means that I'll be in the hole 240 hours of sick leave when I get back and have to work to pay it back!!! So totally, I have about 8 weeks to take off to be with Dionna! 

I AM SO JEALOUS!


----------



## Laura2806

Always the case lol there's always things you want when you don't have spare cash! Got lil man a chameleon teddy today :) 

Aww hun that sucks big style!!! I guess we're lucky over here then and we still moan its not long enough! Can't believe that's all they give you tho! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - That's nasty! Hardly any time to bond with your little one :( xxx

Laura - It normally is the case hun, oh well, he's been spoilt already and there's still lot's more to come :winkwink: Awww how cute! I love teddy's :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh def we got the monitor Friday and a bath thermometer that's like a flower :) should have been £16 but was reduced to £10 in the sale then 20% off with the voucher so coat us £8 :happydance: im determined to choose some bedding for him today, that we both agree on lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks chick :)
> 
> Looks like I do have spd but lil man is doing just perfect :) super sting lil heartbeat and just in the right place :) uterus is right up high a few inches above my belly button too :D
> 
> How are you ladies? Xxx

Thats great news!! See...he had plenty of time to move! x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> HOLD THE PHONES!
> 
> Did you say 9 months of mat leave!? OMFG!!!!
> 
> I work for the United States Government and I have to take what leave I have accrued, which will be about 2 weeks, and then I can request to take 6 weeks of advance sick leave, which means that I'll be in the hole 240 hours of sick leave when I get back and have to work to pay it back!!! So totally, I have about 8 weeks to take off to be with Dionna!
> 
> I AM SO JEALOUS!

Woah thats AWFUL Teenah :O Youd think youd get more than that over there...disgusting!!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun :) yh he's doing some right wriggling now lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

:rofl: anyone else having problems shaving their bikini line?! Its that bad now I've smothered myself in veet but had to put the bathroom mirror on the toilet seat so I could see! :rofl:


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Hope you managed to find some bedding for your likkle man :D I forgot what shaving down there feels like! Had to ask Karl to help me at the beginning but now I just can't do it! Even put a mirror at the end of the bath but..meh :blush: Will probably just give it a trim :rofl:


----------



## Laura2806

We've decided on jamboree from mamas and papas https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/jamboree/6633/?cm_re=InteriorCollections-_-Pod6-_-Jamboree so that when number 2arrives we can re-use it no matter what sex it is :) 

My SIL used to get my brother to do it, I wouldn't trust Simon! Lol feels better now but sex straight after using feet probs isn't wise, tad sore now! Lol oh well it'll be a week before the next sexy time lol yh just trim ;) :rofl: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> We've decided on jamboree from mamas and papas https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/jamboree/6633/?cm_re=InteriorCollections-_-Pod6-_-Jamboree so that when number 2arrives we can re-use it no matter what sex it is :)
> 
> My SIL used to get my brother to do it, I wouldn't trust Simon! Lol feels better now but sex straight after using feet probs isn't wise, tad sore now! Lol oh well it'll be a week before the next sexy time lol yh just trim ;) :rofl: xxx

Awww Jamboree is lovely hun :D Good idea, saves you forking out loads of money again I guess :winkwink: 

Aww no, there was bits missed when I got Karl to help me so I just give up with it lol! I'm sure I can manage a trim at some point :haha: I don't find Veet works for me, saying that, never tried it on my lady garden, only on my legs. Aww no, hope you feel better down there soon hun xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun, that's what we're thinking :) 

It never used to work for me neither and I have to leave it on for the full 10mins. Feels better today lol I bought the hair one once that's designed for bikini lines, that burnt like hell! Got threw in the bin straight away! Bless him lol he was making patterns! :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks hun, that's what we're thinking :)
> 
> It never used to work for me neither and I have to leave it on for the full 10mins. Feels better today lol I bought the hair one once that's designed for bikini lines, that burnt like hell! Got threw in the bin straight away! Bless him lol he was making patterns! :haha: xxx

You're welcome chick :) 

Wow, I guess the longer you leave it on the better though. Ouch, they do some good products but others are rubbish! I think you are right there :rofl: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> :rofl: anyone else having problems shaving their bikini line?! Its that bad now I've smothered myself in veet but had to put the bathroom mirror on the toilet seat so I could see! :rofl:

HAHAHAHA sorry Laura...I know this shouldnt make me laugh but...it totally did :D

What you going to do when youre 38 weeks? :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura2806 said:
> 
> 
> We've decided on jamboree from mamas and papas https://www.mamasandpapas.com/range/jamboree/6633/?cm_re=InteriorCollections-_-Pod6-_-Jamboree so that when number 2arrives we can re-use it no matter what sex it is :)
> 
> My SIL used to get my brother to do it, I wouldn't trust Simon! Lol feels better now but sex straight after using feet probs isn't wise, tad sore now! Lol oh well it'll be a week before the next sexy time lol yh just trim ;) :rofl: xxx
> 
> Awww Jamboree is lovely hun :D Good idea, saves you forking out loads of money again I guess :winkwink:
> 
> Aww no, there was bits missed when I got Karl to help me so I just give up with it lol! I'm sure I can manage a trim at some point :haha: I don't find Veet works for me, saying that, never tried it on my lady garden, only on my legs. Aww no, hope you feel better down there soon hun xxxClick to expand...

I tried it once...the pain did not make me do it again lol. I also tried wax strips on the actual garden, not the bikini line once. Left myself with a massive bruise...dont recommend!!


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 24 weeks Natt! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ouch no way I'll be waxing there! Not a fan of pain lol its normally alright but I guess my skins more sensitive atm. 

God knows what I'll do later on lol probs have to let it grow! Lol the joys of pregnancy! 

My hips have been playing up the last couple of days, struggling today :( need my bed not ironing when I get home! Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls!

Natt - 24 weeks! Happy v-day! Sooooo exciting! 

Laura - you make me laugh talking about shaving! I am still able to, but it's a struggle, since my belly is getting in the way. (TMI alert) I do this thing where I squat down in the shower and shave - but I do the whole thing, not just the b-line...Never have been a fan of hair and my husband would die if I didn't shave! To bad this weekend I didn't! Hahahahaha he didn't complain tho! 

UPDATE ON ME!

21+4 weeks preggers - feeling pretty good lately...sleeping is better, but not great...I still pee about 4-6 times a night. Think I had a yeast infection (first one ever) and so I bought an over the counter treatment on Friday (7 day plan) and I used it that night...UM...tell me why o' why did it make me want to die?! It burned and itched 100 times worse than before! I literally had to try to get it off and out! I read that some women have this reaction to the medication, I guess I am just one of them...needless to say, I am not continuing to use it! But the thing is, as of yesterday, I dont feel like I have one anymore...I mean, all of the symptomes are gone. Weird. If you have any experience with this let me know, I am baffled by the entire thing! Also, another ailment to add to my list - I think I have mild mastitis in my left breast! I feel a knot (milk duct) that is tender to the touch...Hmmmppph...I'm FALLING APART! :nope:

As for everything else...it's all good! Really need to focus on getting my house together tho...I swear my kitchen stays a mess! I clean and clean it but to no avail...it always ends up with piles of dishes that literally stare at me! I need a maid! Too bad I'm not rich and also, she would have to come every day because this damn kitchen is a constant mess!

I really want to do some room rearrangement in the baby's room (that she'll never sleep in hahahaha) and our room, because I want to start setting things up...but my husband is so not interested in doing it...he feels like we have all the time in the world...it's annoying esp. since I can't move the stuff myself. 

Oh...and I feel Lil' Thumper all of the time now...but only thumps! Mostly on my bladder or cervix! Little bratty girl!

Anyhow, I hope all is well!

XoXo


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah it's all gone now :rofl: I normally shave so there's just a bit of fuzz but not much lol Simons gonna have to get used to nothing :haha: 

Glad your feeling and sleeping better Hun :hugs: never had a yeast infection so I wouldn't know. Ouch my friend had mastitis and said it was agony! Get some cabbage leaves and keep them in the fridge then when they're cold put one in your bra, it's supposed to be amazing! 

I can't wait to be able to get the house baby-ready, but of course we need to get the house first lol if we don't move this weekend I want to go and buy the nursery bedding and stuff, I neeeeeed to do something lol so I feel your pain teenah. 

Yay for kicks :happydance: 

Lil mans been quiet today, think he dislikes Mondays as much as mummy does! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Ouch no way I'll be waxing there! Not a fan of pain lol its normally alright but I guess my skins more sensitive atm.
> 
> God knows what I'll do later on lol probs have to let it grow! Lol the joys of pregnancy!
> 
> My hips have been playing up the last couple of days, struggling today :( need my bed not ironing when I get home! Xxx

Maybe its time to ask for that followup with the SPD hun. Its not going to get any easier untreated and the further on you get the more pressure youll feel from it :( xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Hey dolls!
> 
> Natt - 24 weeks! Happy v-day! Sooooo exciting!
> 
> Laura - you make me laugh talking about shaving! I am still able to, but it's a struggle, since my belly is getting in the way. (TMI alert) I do this thing where I squat down in the shower and shave - but I do the whole thing, not just the b-line...Never have been a fan of hair and my husband would die if I didn't shave! To bad this weekend I didn't! Hahahahaha he didn't complain tho!
> 
> UPDATE ON ME!
> 
> 21+4 weeks preggers - feeling pretty good lately...sleeping is better, but not great...I still pee about 4-6 times a night. Think I had a yeast infection (first one ever) and so I bought an over the counter treatment on Friday (7 day plan) and I used it that night...UM...tell me why o' why did it make me want to die?! It burned and itched 100 times worse than before! I literally had to try to get it off and out! I read that some women have this reaction to the medication, I guess I am just one of them...needless to say, I am not continuing to use it! But the thing is, as of yesterday, I dont feel like I have one anymore...I mean, all of the symptomes are gone. Weird. If you have any experience with this let me know, I am baffled by the entire thing! Also, another ailment to add to my list - I think I have mild mastitis in my left breast! I feel a knot (milk duct) that is tender to the touch...Hmmmppph...I'm FALLING APART! :nope:
> 
> As for everything else...it's all good! Really need to focus on getting my house together tho...I swear my kitchen stays a mess! I clean and clean it but to no avail...it always ends up with piles of dishes that literally stare at me! I need a maid! Too bad I'm not rich and also, she would have to come every day because this damn kitchen is a constant mess!
> 
> I really want to do some room rearrangement in the baby's room (that she'll never sleep in hahahaha) and our room, because I want to start setting things up...but my husband is so not interested in doing it...he feels like we have all the time in the world...it's annoying esp. since I can't move the stuff myself.
> 
> Oh...and I feel Lil' Thumper all of the time now...but only thumps! Mostly on my bladder or cervix! Little bratty girl!
> 
> Anyhow, I hope all is well!
> 
> XoXo

Awww...Dionna is just letting mommy know that daddy needs to stop being grumpy and that he DOESNT have all the time in the world!

Yeast infections are weird like that. I didnt even know Id got one till I had my smear lol. 

Ouch on the milk duct...perhaps the doc needs to give you something to help it with the inflammation?

HAPPY 21 WEEKS!!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Teenah it's all gone now :rofl: I normally shave so there's just a bit of fuzz but not much lol Simons gonna have to get used to nothing :haha:
> 
> Glad your feeling and sleeping better Hun :hugs: never had a yeast infection so I wouldn't know. Ouch my friend had mastitis and said it was agony! Get some cabbage leaves and keep them in the fridge then when they're cold put one in your bra, it's supposed to be amazing!
> 
> I can't wait to be able to get the house baby-ready, but of course we need to get the house first lol if we don't move this weekend I want to go and buy the nursery bedding and stuff, I neeeeeed to do something lol so I feel your pain teenah.
> 
> Yay for kicks :happydance:
> 
> Lil mans been quiet today, think he dislikes Mondays as much as mummy does! Xxx

Itll be this weekend...I feel it!!

Bareback is the best way imo...Im one of those that cant stand the mess post sexytime...so squeaky is the only way ill go lol. Gunna be a shock when im 40wks and the hospital start singing "george in the jungle" at me :S x


----------



## Laura2806

I think my hips hurt cause of my stupid shitty chair at work :( the midwife said that by the apt comes through blue would most likely be here which is the case 99% of the time. Apparently mother are do a pelvic support band so I'll look at ordering one :) 

Haha that's true hun! Regrowth is a bitch tho lol I always get I growing hairs and spots :/ attractive! Lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah u want that support then hun. Atleat youll be off work earlier for ML which will give you a chance to chill through it later on when it gets more uncomfy

x


----------



## teenah99

21+5 Ultrasound UPDATES with PICS:

Overall, the scan went well! Dionna is still a little girl! hehehe (see potty shot pic) Also, she is in the 54th percentile for growth, which is normal. She is measuring right at where I am at and weighs 1 lb! We have another scan in 4 weeks to double check her heart because it was hard to see it since she is so small still...so YAY! I get to see her again soon! 

I've enclosed my fave pic of her, which was her perfect little leg/foot...I didn't notice until I showed the pic to a co-worker but it looks like my little girls face is showing in the same pic. I circled the area on another pic to show you...what do you think? My little sis says that it's nothing...but I am not sure...you be the judges!
 



Attached Files:







21+5.JPG
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 4









21+5 face.JPG
File size: 65 KB
Views: 4









pottyshot21+5.JPG
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

That's what im thinking, only 6wks and 3days left lol 

Looks like the house'll be next week now too :( but we're gonna go get the nursery bedding this weekend instead, if we don't move that is lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Id def say that's her face turning to look at you :) how long are her legs!! I thought blues were long lol mind you he weighed 6lb more a week and 2days ahead.of where your at now lol id love to know what he weighs now :) 

Glad all went well and you get to see her again next week :) such lovely experiences xxx


----------



## Laura2806

How are my ladies today?

Well in now 26wks so only one more week left of 2nd tri and I'm officially in my last trimester :happydance: canny wait!!!

So to celebrate here's bump at bang on 26wks :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-15.jpg

We've now chosen the nursery furniture too so Simon's mum will order that once we figure out which is the best mattress that they do :/ and as the house looks like it'll be next week we're off to get the bedding on Saturday :) roll on the weekend!! 
https://classic.next.co.uk/homeware/nursery-furniture/3

Oh and the a-z pic on the wall is the one Simon bought me for our anniversary :D 

Update please Natt ;) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww teenah pic's of baby are beautiful, bless her she's very long. x x x 

Awww laura lovely big bump hun, can defo see the difference from last time and defo higher :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I think that's why they tell you just to do your bikini line if waxing. Ouch, that sounds painful! I'll definetly not be trying that! :( Thank you chick, will do another bump pic at some point, don't want to do loads as I don't think it's changing much at the moment :) xxx

Teenah - Thank you hun :D Ooo I didn't know 24 weeks was V-Day? :happydance: If you ever get any infections down there, I highly recommend Cranberry Juice, it's amazing! Got something in it which helps the infection. I had one a while ago, I drank that and it cleared within a couple of days. Happy 21 weeks :happydance: Awwww your scan pics are lovely hun, she does have long legs though hehe, we got told Tyler has big feet so he takes after his daddy! I think that is definetly her face looking at you, I'm sure I can see a likkle nose :D xxx

Laura - Happy 26 weeks hunni :happydance: Woohoo! Not long until 3rd Tri now! Eeekk! I'll be nervous as soon as we reach the last tri :blush: Yay for getting Blue's nursery bedding etc, it will all start to feel more real :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess :) 

I can't wait! Once we he the nursery done it'll seem more real, im not nervous at all about 3rd tri nor labour and the birth. I think its cause I know he's gotta come out and i don't care how it happens as long as he's safe and healthy. :) just want him here now :) 

Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> 21+5 Ultrasound UPDATES with PICS:
> 
> Overall, the scan went well! Dionna is still a little girl! hehehe (see potty shot pic) Also, she is in the 54th percentile for growth, which is normal. She is measuring right at where I am at and weighs 1 lb! We have another scan in 4 weeks to double check her heart because it was hard to see it since she is so small still...so YAY! I get to see her again soon!
> 
> I've enclosed my fave pic of her, which was her perfect little leg/foot...I didn't notice until I showed the pic to a co-worker but it looks like my little girls face is showing in the same pic. I circled the area on another pic to show you...what do you think? My little sis says that it's nothing...but I am not sure...you be the judges!

What cute pictures!!! Bless her :D Bet its amazing seeing your babies on cam like this :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> That's what im thinking, only 6wks and 3days left lol
> 
> Looks like the house'll be next week now too :( but we're gonna go get the nursery bedding this weekend instead, if we don't move that is lol xxx

Thats good chick...cos then atleast that way if one doesnt go ahead then you have something else thats exciting to look forward too!

x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> How are my ladies today?
> 
> Well in now 26wks so only one more week left of 2nd tri and I'm officially in my last trimester :happydance: canny wait!!!
> 
> So to celebrate here's bump at bang on 26wks :)
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-15.jpg
> 
> We've now chosen the nursery furniture too so Simon's mum will order that once we figure out which is the best mattress that they do :/ and as the house looks like it'll be next week we're off to get the bedding on Saturday :) roll on the weekend!!
> https://classic.next.co.uk/homeware/nursery-furniture/3
> 
> Oh and the a-z pic on the wall is the one Simon bought me for our anniversary :D
> 
> Update please Natt ;) xxx

Ohhhh Laura! Look at you!!! Youve changed shape I think since the last piccie...and you look wonderful :D LEMME RUB IT!!! :grr: :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

To be fair Laura the time is flying so he will be here in no time :D

Happy 26wks chicken!! :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hunni :) my nan gave us the money for the bedding last night too :) bless her, she's not happy unless she's spending money on someone else! 

Haha it does look rounder now than before, hugging Simon is batting harder lol we're further apart and I just bash him with my belly lol I can't believe I've only got 14wks left! Soon be your turn :happydance: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura your welcome hun, 

TBH I shit myself about Labour was so scared but only because other people mad me feel like that, But Truthfully it wasn't to bad cause once's it's over Labour jump's right out the window. Just like that lol, all you can think is I just had this little bundle of joy and it's quite unreal at first lol but not for long. You'll be fine and so will baby. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I think because my end goal is my baby I don't really look at what happens in between lol can't wait now! 14wks hopefully! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You are opposite to me then lol! I'm slightly worried, to be honest, I think the main thing I am worrying about is pooping when pushing him out! :blush: Everything else can be worked on like pain relief etc :) I feel like I have a tiny bump for 24 and a half weeks, I'm hoping it pops soon then I actually have something to show off :blush: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura that is great positive thinking not many women think like that, look at me and natt, shit a brick's lol, and natt you wont pop lol, I struggled to push honey out because I had a epidural, which releaved alot of pain but cause's bad back ache after baby's arrived. I had eveythink lol, But truthful I wish I didn't know and know I could have done it. Natt hun dont be scared when I had trouble pushing honey out (TMI alert) they snipped me vagi lol. Wish I just got on with it cause that was painful after, the stitches dig in, no very nice. but dont worry it goe's quicker then you think and I was in there for 3 day's in labour. :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Hoping it sticks this time...no denying it this test i think!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120823_162259.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## teenah99

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!! You're PREGNANT!!!!!! That is EXACTLY WHAT MY 3rd TEST LOOKED LIKE! You're gunna have a baby!!!!!!!!!!! Approx. 32 hours after my 3rd test that looked like yours i took another and it was WAY dark and a total BFP!!!!!!

Drink lots of water, and rest! Call your doctor ASAP and say that you want to check your progesterone levels ASAP to ensure that the levels are high enough to sustain pregnancy. They will act annoyed and tell you that it doesn't matter, but it does.

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Haha Teenah... :hugs: Im not yet accepting that its a possible pregnancy...considering its still early days :D I might give the fertility dept a call tomorrow though to find out if they can give me the check because I did ask if my chemical could have been down to low progesterone the first time but they didnt seem interested in looking into it.

All I do know is I HOPE that I atleast make it to af due date. Im having such strong cramping atm im not sure I should hold out much hope of that happening atm. Roll on the next few days  

x


----------



## teenah99

I thought that this would be fun for us to do, and share with eachother if you want:

Write a letter to your baby. You and your child will treasure this gift for years to come. Go with your heart and follow your inspiration. If you need help getting started:

Describe your feelings toward your baby and what it's like to know she's growing inside you.

Imagine a perfect day with your baby and what you'll do together.

Write down your hopes, dreams, and wishes for your baby.

Think about what being a mother means to you and your definition of what makes a good mother.


----------



## Laura2806

So hoping and praying for you Sarah, I seem to recall you telling me cramping was normal ;) sit tight and relax hun, you need to now more than ever! 

Natt that's a lovely idea, think I would sob the time whilst writing it tho :haha: 

Love to my ladies xxx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> I thought that this would be fun for us to do, and share with eachother if you want:
> 
> Write a letter to your baby. You and your child will treasure this gift for years to come. Go with your heart and follow your inspiration. If you need help getting started:
> 
> Describe your feelings toward your baby and what it's like to know she's growing inside you.
> 
> Imagine a perfect day with your baby and what you'll do together.
> 
> Write down your hopes, dreams, and wishes for your baby.
> 
> Think about what being a mother means to you and your definition of what makes a good mother.

Thats such a lovely idea Teenah :) Hope to be able to join in with this in the hopefully very near future! x


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Laura :) True that! I think ill relax about the cramping as long as I see some progression on tests  xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I mean my tummy popping lol, not me personally :haha: Ouch! That sounds painful! I know they have seen it all before but we still have those worries in the back of our minds lol, thank you for your support though chick :hugs: xxx

Sarah - Cramping is totally normal hun, it's your little bean snuggling in, I had cramps for quite a few weeks after I got my BFP and every time I went to the toilet, I expected AF to be there but she never came, same will happen to you :happydance: xxx

Teenah - That's a lovely idea chick, I wrote a poem for Tyler James this afternoon :winkwink: xxx

I noticed today that I have been leaking colostrum! Time to start wearing my breast pads I think :blush:


----------



## Laura2806

Aww yay for tylers poem! :) 

Seems like im behind on the colostrum front! :( my boobs don't work lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies im a lil bit worried, not felt lil man yet today :/ this is unusual :(


----------



## sarahuk

I know its easier said than done but dont worry chick. Hes probably just sleeping :) 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

He finally woke up at 9! Gonna get the Doppler out tonight tho, he's not overly active today :( 

How's you today? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I suppose its one of those things..he will have more active days than others! Also, perhaps if hes moved position then youre gunna have different activity levels than youre used too? Sure its ok though!

Yeah not too bad ta you? :) Im now a toilet junky...keep checking for bleeding every 5 minutes lol. Still getting cramps but they dead weird. Its not like af cramping persay...but defo cramps. Hope its just snuggy cramps!


----------



## Laura2806

He normally gets more active as the week goes on, not this week tho :( maybe he's hvaing a growth spurt! Lol I had pressure under my ribs earlier so maybe he's moved. 

Better now ta :) I know the feeling lol they're more sudden cramps than af aren't they, make you curl up too. Just take it easy and relax as much as possible. Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies, just found out Simons cousins pregnant, due January and is having a boy. Why am I pissed about this?! Why does it make a difference to me?! This is weird! 
is it bad that im kinda jealous that they'll be all over her baby at the wedding and ignoring ours?! Everything will compared to him and what he's doing and I don't want that. At least my family will be able to spend time with blue! 

I really don't get why im feeling like this rather than being happy for her. Maybe because id have liked it to just be blue for a while and not all about her. Is that me making it all about me tho?! So strange lol plus I know she's gonna be skinnier than me at the wedding which sucks! I feel inferior to her as it is. 

Meh! I'm a bitch! Lol 

Oh and why has she kept it a secret for so long?! Maybe they've had problems and didn't want people to know but im sure they knew as soon as Simons nan did that we're pregnant. Hmmmm lol 

Rant over! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Your colostrum may or may not come hun, each person is different. Glad to hear Blue finally woke up hun, I wouldn't worry about it too much, Tyler has days where he's inactive but a little listen in with the doppler and my mind is put at rest :hugs: xxx

Sarah - As hard as it sounds, you need to relax and stop worrying chick, not good for you or bean. The cramps are normal and don't feel like AF cramps, I suffered with them for quite a few weeks after we got our BFP :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura dont forget you got all those baby hormones flying about too :)

I wouldnt worry..your wedding day is going to be beautiful and everyone is going to be concentrated on you, simon and little Blue. :D

Thanks Natt :) They come and go so..atleat they not constant! I did something I havent done in a long time today tho...I had to have a nap lol...Matt says its beany saying im stressing too much and need to chill out so he can dig deep lol 

xx


----------



## Laura2806

He's been more active this evening :) im used to him being quiet but not in the morning, I normally get kicked as soon as im awake, when drying my hair etc etc xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I think it was the shock of it more than anything. Being told 'shell's pregnant, due in January and having a boy' bit sudden lol aparently she had probs early on which is why they didn't tell anyone. 

I just hope im not all fat and horrible still! Lol 

That's def a good sign hun! The tiredness only gets worse! Lol I used to nap for a few hours every sat and sun afternoons lol I try not to now so I sleep longer at night xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Youre going to look wonderful. And just think how HAPPY youre going to look! Your son wil be there when you two get married, how wonderful!

I reckon the shock is the culprit too. Specially finding out how far along she was. I can understand why she might have kept it quiet too after problems. Think you become scared of jinxing it :) 

x


----------



## Laura2806

That's true :) I well up every time I think about the wedding lol 

I understand why they kept it quiet, fingers crossed all goes well for them :) oh and at least I get first pick on boys names :haha: 

How's you today? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Have you gotten any closer to picking a name yet chick? :)

Im not too bad today ta...feel sick, but i know its prolly way too early for it to be connected to hcg so im thinking its just down to me over stressing on the situation :D

12dpo today...period due any time now till tomorrow. I think i have a little bit of progression on my tests. Matt is 1000% adamant that there is. I said I wasnt as sure but he shouted at me that im just stuck in negative thoughts and that the beany needs positive ones lol. The frer i took 2 days ago I had to really darken the room to be able to get a piccie of it. This one today I didnt have to bother i took the pic in the window. So im hoping thats also a good sign :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







12dpo cheapy.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3









12dpo.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura2806

There's no doubt about it I can see both lines on both tests without difficulty! My 16dpo frer wasn't overly dark remember! There's def progression there! I just about saw them with the first tests, no problem with these :happydance: hold on tight lil beany! 

If it was down to me names would be between Harry David, Archie Robert and Oscar Robert. I think Simons on the same wave length too lol 

Put a dress on this morning, not mat but the same style as the mat ones they had in new look and I don't think it'll last too much longer! Bit snug over bump lol also spotted a new stretch mark this morning, on my thigh :wacko: lol 

Lil man's been a jiggling away this morning and I managed to video him!! I'll post it later on as I've gotta do it from the iMac :growlmad: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Youre right! I was jusdt looking on fertilty friend picture gallery and to be fair, only a few frers seem to be really strong at this point. Most of em look like mine.

I reckon if i can get through today and tomorrow, it might be sticky!

Love the names hun! Cant wait to greet the little guy!! Time flying though.

Ohhh I wanna see that video!! WOOHOO!! Guess thats the problem with pregnancy tho...everything becomes too small at some point!

Lol i just realised im super inpatient...I want to get into the safer zone cos i want a happy ticker not my depressing ones lol ! x


----------



## sarahuk

:wohoo:

!
 



Attached Files:







cb digi 12dpo.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Laura2806

thanks hun :) 

time realy it flying! i cant belive ive only got 13 and a bit weeks left!! i dont mind if he comes a week or two early tho ;) got his mose basket today and cot bed bedding :happy dance: cant wait to be able to do his nursery and bombrd you guys with piccies :D

aww i was like that! wanted to know it was for real before i changed my tickers lol i've got a very very good feeling about this for you tho, im sooooo happy for you :hugs:

how amazing is it to see 'pregnant' pop up?! the best feeling in the world i reckon! 

congratulations my lovely :) big hugs to both you guys xxx


----------



## Laura2806

this was me FRER at 16dpo! so yours insnt faint at all for 12dpo!https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/2e08fb46.jpg

heres the videos :)
https://youtu.be/i8xjyz3SwlU
https://youtu.be/UiDuImRS2Tw

the first one you can see them at about 6seconds and the second at about 14


----------



## sarahuk

Wow laura love the videos! He looked like he proper lamped you one in the first video!

Cant wait to see the pictures too! Soon for moving tho yay!

I hope thats how my test looks next week :D Ive got my frer for monday and hopefully we shall see a nice change!

It was so lovely to see the words. Whatever happens now...Ill always have this memory of how exciting it was to see the words flash up finally! xx


----------



## Laura2806

and itll be those words that keep you going!! but the worst will not happen this time! think positive and be positive, youve already pee'd positive lol 

tbf that wasnt a massive movement neither lol everytime i stopped videoing he kicked harder lol glad i managed to get him at last tho! 

id imagine theyll get you in for an early scan wont they? i hope your going to ring them tuesday! xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I automatically qualify for an early scan as i havent yet had a successful pregnancy post ectopic. So once my betas confirm pregnancy, Ill get a date for my early scan, prolly around the 6wk mark. I go away at 5wks 5 (fingers crossed!) so im hoping ill get the scan on the friday if i need it. Going over 6wks with a possible ectopic is a major risk and i dont fancy the 4hour drive back to here in one day either! 

Youll have to keep filming it then chick. It always amazed me how later on you can see feet and shiz...thats so strange!! Good but strange!


----------



## Laura2806

Fingers crossed they get scanned before you go then, when your apt comes through if its while your away id ring them and explain the situation. I'm sure they'd get you in then :) 

Yh it is weird! I don't think we'll ser his feet and stuff, too much insulation on my behalf :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Went to bathroom last night and found i had some red spotting. OFC i went to meltdown mode since my cramps were back and just like af. Was convinced id dwake to full af today. Today thank god still getting a positive hpt and only was a tiny bit of brown...that better be the last! I was devestated last night thought it was all over again!.


----------



## Laura2806

Fingers crossed it was beanie getting snug Hun, make sure you take it easy! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's exactly how mine were chick, it's little bean snuggling in hehe and making his/her home for the next 9 months :D As Laura said, the tiredness only gets worse chick, there was a point when I was early on, I was led on the sofa all day everyday, had literally no energy to do bugger all! A big congratulations to you and Matt on your 1-2 Digi chick, words can't describe how happy I am for you both! :hugs: :happydance: If AF was due yesterday/today, it's quite possible it was just old blood, I had the same on the day AF was due but that was it, praying and keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean :hugs: xxx 

Laura - Those are lovely names hunni :D Yayyyyyy! Love the videos chick, looked like a nice strong kick aswell! :D xxx

Karl felt Tyler kick about 4 times yesterday morning, so happy for him and he's over the moon! It was a strong kick aswell, made Karl jump, been trying for ages to get him to feel but everytime he went near my belly, Tyler would stay still :blush:


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun :) frustrating isn't it! We've found it's best to spoon and simon just lays his hand on my belly, lil man can't resist then ;) plus he's usually more active when I lie on my side, flat on my back is uncomfy now lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks Hun :) frustrating isn't it! We've found it's best to spoon and simon just lays his hand on my belly, lil man can't resist then ;) plus he's usually more active when I lie on my side, flat on my back is uncomfy now lol xxx

You're welcome chick :D It sure is lol, doesn't help when I have to tell him when to put his hand on as Tyler must hear and stops :haha: That's the best way haha, he will kick eventually. I'm the opposite, Tyler is more active when I lie on my back hehe, I can't get comfy in any position at the moment though :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Did you get a v pillow? I love mine but had it took off me last week cause Simon moaned about not being able cuddle me during the night cause it got in his way lol got it back now tho ;) lol 

Lil mans just done this lol was liein on the bed on my side and he was kicking away so I grabbed Simons hand put it there very gently, he stopped kicking that side and moved to the other lol then as soon as Simon moved his hand he started again so I grabbed it back and he stopped lol funny for me but frustrating for Simon lol mind you at least he knows that lil man moves almost all night so he can feel him when I fall asleep or during the night lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha sounds like you two ladies have little boys that love playing hide and seek already!!

Taking it easy thanks Natt :) No more since the tiny bit of brown this morning, and cramps are eased off again. I dont feel like af is coming anymore :happydance: Just got these weird stabbing pains that come and go. Roll on tomorrow...today is an evil day teasing me and I know I will feel better when im officially late :D 

x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Did you get a v pillow? I love mine but had it took off me last week cause Simon moaned about not being able cuddle me during the night cause it got in his way lol got it back now tho ;) lol
> 
> Lil mans just done this lol was liein on the bed on my side and he was kicking away so I grabbed Simons hand put it there very gently, he stopped kicking that side and moved to the other lol then as soon as Simon moved his hand he started again so I grabbed it back and he stopped lol funny for me but frustrating for Simon lol mind you at least he knows that lil man moves almost all night so he can feel him when I fall asleep or during the night lol xxx

I haven't got one yet hun no, I definetly need to get one though, still need to do some research on some sleep remedies aswell, keep forgetting :dohh: Awww glad to hear you have got your pillow back now hehe :winkwink: 

They are not daft are they? :haha: They must know when it's mummy or daddy trying to catch them kicking. Little buggers! We'll have to strap their hands to our tummy's and they are bound to catch them at some point :rofl: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yeslol def playing hide and seek! 

Glad to hear your relaxing and there's no more spotting :happydance: roll on tomorrow!! 

I dunno if it's the dress I'm wearing or what but bump seems loads bigger today lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Haha sounds like you two ladies have little boys that love playing hide and seek already!!
> 
> Taking it easy thanks Natt :) No more since the tiny bit of brown this morning, and cramps are eased off again. I dont feel like af is coming anymore :happydance: Just got these weird stabbing pains that come and go. Roll on tomorrow...today is an evil day teasing me and I know I will feel better when im officially late :D
> 
> x

Most definetly hun! Tyler kicks most of the day now but as soon as Karl tries to feel him, bang, he stops! Little tinker :haha: 

Glad you are taking things easy chick, it's the best approach for you and baby. Expect more cramps that come and go hun but try not to worry, you might not even get anymore, just a pre warning hehe. Roll on tomorrow :happydance: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

You should def get one, mega comfy and supportive! 

I said to Simon I reckon he can tell when it's my hand or someone else's! Simon thinks I've got a thin bit skin that he can see through :wacko: lol bless! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> You should def get one, mega comfy and supportive!
> 
> I said to Simon I reckon he can tell when it's my hand or someone else's! Simon thinks I've got a thin bit skin that he can see through :wacko: lol bless! Xxx

I shall bare that in mind hehe :) 

Lol aww bless him! I think men's hands are bigger? :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I thin it's cause we're more gentle and just place our hands on without any pressure, not men tho lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I thin it's cause we're more gentle and just place our hands on without any pressure, not men tho lol xxx

I agree :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Maybe baby is having a growth spurt and thts why the dress is not fitting as well!

Yep still getting them natt u were right :) Coming and going a fair bit. Weird part is I get them mostly when im up and/or about. If Im laying down they still come but not as often lol.

How early did u girls start to feel a bit :sick: ? Im feeling a bti queasy but surely its too early for that.

x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Maybe baby is having a growth spurt and thts why the dress is not fitting as well!
> 
> Yep still getting them natt u were right :) Coming and going a fair bit. Weird part is I get them mostly when im up and/or about. If Im laying down they still come but not as often lol.
> 
> How early did u girls start to feel a bit :sick: ? Im feeling a bti queasy but surely its too early for that.
> 
> x

Just try not to panic over them too much chickadee. That's exactly how they were with me, when I led down, they weren't as painful but they were noticeable.

I felt :sick: the night before I got my BFP so I don't think it's too early hun :wacko: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

LOL its funny isnt it...all this time ive tried to be the calm, informative "dont panic honey" type and now im line OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! Haha Sorry ladies...when it comes to a "normal" pregnancy...I have no idea. My first was all shades of messed up and my body was bleeding a week before af...the chemical I had bleeding the same day so...having tests for days and actually getting to being late...its all brand new ground for me.

x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> LOL its funny isnt it...all this time ive tried to be the calm, informative "dont panic honey" type and now im line OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!! Haha Sorry ladies...when it comes to a "normal" pregnancy...I have no idea. My first was all shades of messed up and my body was bleeding a week before af...the chemical I had bleeding the same day so...having tests for days and actually getting to being late...its all brand new ground for me.
> 
> x

You were only trying to reassure us and stop us from worrying as it's not good for mother and baby, I know we still panic but we are just trying to help you now and reassure you that things are normal and you are going to have a healthy sticky bean in there :winkwink: Hope that makes sense? :haha: :blush: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Makes a lot of sense and I really appreciate you girlies putting up with me and calming me down :) :hugs: x


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni we've been through everything other than the ectopic with you, of course we're gonna be here to comfort and calm you :hugs: 

Don't worry about the cramps hun, all I wanted to do was lie down cause then it didn't hurt lol I never got any nausea really, only when it came to certain foods! The week before i got my bfp, well a few days before the sight and smell of mince meat made me feel really sick and softly after i couldn't eat chocoalte or anything chocolaty at all! I loved jelly sweets and anything fruity tho! You might find over the next few days certain foods seem vile! I couldn't do raw meat for ages, i was fine once it was cooked tho! 

Now i feel sick quite often tho. I've just had 6 chucks of dairy milk with whole nut and can't eat anymore! Likewise if i don't eat regularly i feel sick. 

Oh yh and wait till the gagging on your toothbrush starts! That's always fun :wacko: 

Bump has nor formed a shelf which im loving! Got my chocolate resting on it :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha get your cuppa tea on it too chick!!

It must be weird when everything you loved before you suddenly dont like. I LOVE steak...i could eat it every day..but im so depressed to find that i have to have it well done now. DEPRESSING!! Think I might have to skip that for the rest of this pregnancy if it sticks!!

So still spotting, tbh its not there when i wipe..its there when i go...digging...with a bit of toilet paper. Disgusting I know but im so obsessive about AF coming that it was the only way to see lol. Its still small amounts...and I think I need to stop because i dont think its making it any better. 

So I decided to do an IC again since i didnt piccy the one from this morning and i want to be able to compare the pics. Its from 2 and a half hour wee and id been drinking vimto so...but..I do think its getting darker! 

2 days late tomorrow...frer day..nervous! :D x
 



Attached Files:







13dpo IC.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

No doubt about it that's getting darker!! Can't wait to see frer :happydance: 

It is very weird that you suddenly can't stand certain things! I completely lost my sex drive too! At one point it had been almost a month between sexytimes! Lol now its roughly once a week! Lol 

Yh id say stop digging, you could be irritating yourself which is causing it, your more sensitive now. Sit back relax and go get a super dark frer! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I stopped :) And i paid off...no spotting to report this morning of any kind :) I did however wake up in a Tiz convinced af was here. I had some really bad pains going on ache wise. I actually miss the stabby pains now. And now starts the backache. Im really hoping its just a part of whats changing down there, or that i laid in bed too much yesterday.

Either way...tests were done this morning and i am happy with the results :) Frer piccie....top one is 12dpo, bottom was this morning. I would say progression! And 2 days late. I -think- im out of chemical dangerzone and if anything happens now its one of those things. But it looks implanted to me :D

I also got my tickers. Early I know but I realised last night that im only going to experience this particular pregnancy once, no matter how long it lasts...I should enjoy it every day that I have it :)

How you ladies doing today? Enjoying your bank holiday I hope! xx
 



Attached Files:







14dpo frer.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









14dpo ic.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's what we are all here for chick, to help and support each other :hugs: That's exactly what I was like when I first got my BFP, I was digging for blood each time I used the bathroom as I was convinced AF was going to arrive, with the cramps and the dampness down there with all the CM etc. Glad you have no more spotting now though, you may have been irritating your cervix whilst prodding up there :blush: Definetly progression on your tests chick..eeeekkkk! So happy for youuuuuu!!!! :happydance: :yipee: xxxxxx

Laura - Ugh, the gagging on the toothbrush is awful! I suffered with that also for a few weeks! :( Haha that's cute, using baby blue as a shelf :haha: I have just read my weekly update for Tyler as I am now 25 weeks and it says if he's good, he should start making his way into a head down position ready for delivery into the world, eeeekkkk! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah im solo chuffed for you guys :) your late and your pregnant!! What an incredible feeling! Get on the phone to fs's or docs tomorrow and get the ball rolling! I'm so happy for you I could cry! You deserve this so bloody much! Id def say progression and out of chemical danger zone. Enjoy :D I wish you a massive healthy and happy 9months! 

Ugh tell me about it! I still get it now every ow and then! Fingers crossed they're all in the right position now :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and I'll be adding you to my siggy once I get home! :happydance: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Fingers crossed. Time is flyingggggggg :shock: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It really is, they'll be here before we know it! 

Starting to think about Christmas shopping now too lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

YAY for siggy change!! :yipee:

Ive stopped diggint and tbh glad i did. I cant say i have loads of CM...guess that shall come :)

Ive already spoken to my doc chick the day after the first positive. First beta blood tomorrow, second later in week and hopefully they are increasing :) Im holding off with the FS though..dont want to cancel things if theres a chance I might still need them xx


----------



## sarahuk

Happy 25wks Natt!!! 21 for me to catch up on! Zoom Zoom! :plane:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww girlie's im so happy for you all, just need pinky, Kt and me to join you's. :D x x x

Sarah I think baby is getting snug as a bug hun them test's defo look alot Darker. Im praying for you hun. This is gonna be a sticker :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you stopped digging hun, it can't be good for down there ATM. Oh yes it will come! Lol 

That's good then, glad your all booked up! Will the fs's work with your doc to make sure all goes well? 

You'll soon be waddling around like us lol :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I waddle already :haha:

I dont think they will. I think my doc will handle my betas, book me into the EPU for early scan and then i need to pull myself out of the infertility clinic.

I was thinking earlier about this cycle and I think matt and i caught the egg this month from the lovin we did on our anniversary :D Made me all warn n fuzzy!

Yes..I need Charlybear, KT and you here now! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura! Love your new siggy :D :hugs: x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha bless ya! 

That's good then Hun, how soon do you have to pull out? After the first scan? 

Aww how sweet :) what a lovely prezzie too!! 

Thanks :) lol 

My niece is here today so I'm having sleepy cuddles with her :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-6.jpg

She's finally able to settle now, had to go onto lactose free milk bless her! They're stopping with us this week too as they're having a new boiler so obis can't be in the house, gonna be lovely :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Bless shes gorgeous!!!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun what a cutie pie :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I have been thinking about Christmas shopping aswell, with Tyler being due in December, got Karl's 40th to organise for early January, need to have my head well and truly screwed on :haha: Awwww your niece is such a cutie! :flower: xxx

Sarah - Thank you so much chick :D Those 21 weeks will fly by! :happydance: xxx

Tyler gave me and Karl a scare just now, the little monkey! I thought to myself that he had been very quiet today so played him some music, which he normally kicks my phone off my belly lol, but he never moved, got my doppler out and there was his nice strong heartbeat (strongest I have ever heard it to be honest), not sure if it was beating faster than normal, seemed like it was to me, then he started to kick away, even Karl felt him again :happydance: Phew!


----------



## Excalibur

Thought I would give you ladies an updated bump picture, 25 weeks today :D
 



Attached Files:







Tyler Bump - 25 Weeks.jpeg.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teenah99

SARAH! I am so effing happy for you I cannot even express it!

Here's some info to you from me about this stage of your pregnancy:

You'll never stop worrying, but please know that it's normal, and try to relax. I bled the week my period was due, mostly brown or copper - totally freaked me out, so I TOTALLY GET IT! My advise to you is to a.) stop digging (as you already have) b.) drink A TON OF WATER to minimize contractions (not soda or juice but good ol' water) c.) rest, this includes just sitting on the couch. I went on to bleed approx. every other week during my pregnancy until my big bleed in my 13th week, which was literally hemmorhaging, super terrifying...as you know it was a subchorionic hemmorhage...since then I haven't bled...and it has healed itself...I am not saying that this is what will happen to you, but please do keep it in mind if you continue to spot...Also, remember that you will most likely experience a strong crampish feeling after orgasms, it's normal. :) 

Also, you are gunna experience different twinges, pangs, pains, etc... My way to determine if I should worry is if I am bent over double in pain or if it is really bad...you'll know when to go in or call a doctor. 

If you get a doppler wait until 10 weeks. I had the #1 recommended medical grade doppler and didn't hear baby until 9+4 weeks and even then it was hard.

Start buying things! Screw the whole "wait until 12 weeks thing" enjoy your pregnancy! Even after I bled my brains out I bought things for my baby.

As for sickness, I didn't really have any vomiting, only when I brush my teeth in the morning...I WAS very nauseous tho. and I had and continue to have horrible heartburn and acidic stomach...starting about week 18 I have to eat SOMETHING every two hours or else i literally feel like I am going to die.

Overall, we are all different, but still able to support eachother...hope my experiences help through the many you will encounter soon!


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks for that post Teenah! Was nice to read and see what youd been through and how it compares!

Luckily it was a tiny bit of spotting and theres been none since :) Im just very achy and crampy now. Dont have the sore boobs really either..hope it stays that way!

Soon as i get my placement scan i wont be worried about starting...im gunna make sure to enjoy it!

So nice to finally be bump buddies :D

Natt lovely bump! Defo progression since the last one! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you chickadee :hugs: I was worrying that I had a small bump but I'm glad others see that it's growing, slowly but surely :blush: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I just looked at a piccie of a good mate of mine at 25wks and she looked about the same as you. Shes about to give birth any day now...exciting!!

How long did you ladies have this achy cramp for btw after you got your bfp...if u had it at all? :) x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I just looked at a piccie of a good mate of mine at 25wks and she looked about the same as you. Shes about to give birth any day now...exciting!!
> 
> How long did you ladies have this achy cramp for btw after you got your bfp...if u had it at all? :) x

Aww bless, that's really reassuring for me chick, thank you for that :) Ooo you'll have to keep us updated on her pregnancy chick :happydance: 

I had the achy, crampy feeling for a good few weeks after I got my BFP hun, it's everything stretching and making room for bubs to grow :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at a piccie of a good mate of mine at 25wks and she looked about the same as you. Shes about to give birth any day now...exciting!!
> 
> How long did you ladies have this achy cramp for btw after you got your bfp...if u had it at all? :) x
> 
> Aww bless, that's really reassuring for me chick, thank you for that :) Ooo you'll have to keep us updated on her pregnancy chick :happydance:
> 
> I had the achy, crampy feeling for a good few weks after I got my BFP hun, it's everything stretching and making room for bubs to grow :) xxxClick to expand...

I think ill feel better when it all stops...too much like AF for my liking 

Yes Its been wonderful being a part of her journey. We met two years ago in January on bnb actually. I started a group and her and a bunch of others joined in on the first day..and despite the group growing, and me later removing it, the 6 of us kept in touch with a facebook group.

When i got my first bfp with the ectopic, she got her bfp a week later. When I found out about my need to stop that pregnancy, a few weeks later she sadly had a MMC so we went through both sets of emotions at about the right time. 

She was under a FS too and she was a proper inspiration with always keeping optimistic. I dont understand how she did it to be honest. Ive spent most of my time ttc really emo but shes always been forward thinking despite her having pcos, not getting anywhere on the clomid. She then fell pregnant natrually and shes 39 weeks!

Just goes to show that just when youre about to give up...nature has a way of reminding you why you should keep going :) But looking back at the bumps of 4 of those women, you defo look on track! x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies she is a cutie! Even though she's just woke up in mums pushchair and completely freaked out! She still cries a lot but not all day like she was before the milk change, I think it's almost habit for her. 

Lovely bump Natt :) it's horrible when they don't move isn't it! I was almost in tears Friday morning and just wishing I had my Doppler with me! Might start carrying it around :haha: 

Same here I had it for a good week before and a few weeks after, can't remember how long but a while I think. If I stand up too quickly or suddenly now I get really bad pains, tight pulling pains which is the ligaments all moving etc. have a nice bath, not hot tho! Only warm and if that doesn't help you can use a wheat thingy that you put in the microwave as they don't stay hot long enough to raise you body temp like a hot water bottle does, which we can't use btw ;) who am I kidding you probably know all this anyways lol just nice to be able to pass it all on! 

Like teenah said tho if you can eat little and often to hold off all the stomach nasties! It's supposed to be beneficial to heartburn if you sleep on your left side too as it allows the stomach to empty of acid. I'm trying to make sure I do but it's not easy lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Nature sure does have a way of telling you not to give up! And when you relax that little bit bam, it happens :) so excited for you hunni :) I bet matt's on cloud nine isn't he :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im gunna start doing that becaus ei have heartburn anyway :S 

Ok not worrying about the pains then! 

Im guttered about the hot water bottle to be honest. I have to use that along with my pain meds for the gallstones. Not being able to use either is not looking like a potentialy nice pain free 8 more months lol.

Im staring lovingly at it now...oh how i wish i had it pressed on my back...sniff sniff..


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at a piccie of a good mate of mine at 25wks and she looked about the same as you. Shes about to give birth any day now...exciting!!
> 
> How long did you ladies have this achy cramp for btw after you got your bfp...if u had it at all? :) x
> 
> Aww bless, that's really reassuring for me chick, thank you for that :) Ooo you'll have to keep us updated on her pregnancy chick :happydance:
> 
> I had the achy, crampy feeling for a good few weks after I got my BFP hun, it's everything stretching and making room for bubs to grow :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think ill feel better when it all stops...too much like AF for my liking
> 
> Yes Its been wonderful being a part of her journey. We met two years ago in January on bnb actually. I started a group and her and a bunch of others joined in on the first day..and despite the group growing, and me later removing it, the 6 of us kept in touch with a facebook group.
> 
> When i got my first bfp with the ectopic, she got her bfp a week later. When I found out about my need to stop that pregnancy, a few weeks later she sadly had a MMC so we went through both sets of emotions at about the right time.
> 
> She was under a FS too and she was a proper inspiration with always keeping optimistic. I dont understand how she did it to be honest. Ive spent most of my time ttc really emo but shes always been forward thinking despite her having pcos, not getting anywhere on the clomid. She then fell pregnant natrually and shes 39 weeks!
> 
> Just goes to show that just when youre about to give up...nature has a way of reminding you why you should keep going :) But looking back at the bumps of 4 of those women, you defo look on track! x xClick to expand...

You'll definetly feel better once the cramps subside chick, I was like you, with the cramps and because I had a lot of CM, everytime I went to the toilet, I expected there to be blood, but there wasn't, and that's exactly what's happening with you, look on the bright side, AF is 2 days late :happydance: :yipee: 

That's great that you met a group of ladies on here then you managed to carry it on and keep in touch via Facebook, how sweet :D 

Sounds like you have both been through a lot together chick, now she's ready for giving birth and has had your support throughout her pregnancy, it will be the other way round now hehe, you will have her support aswell as all of ours :hugs: 

Oh most definetly hun, I have read a lot of stories on here where people have gone from TTC on a daily basis, then they have switched to NTNP and they have got their BFP's! I think half of the problem for people struggling to concieve is stress believe it or not. Once people take a calm approach, it smacks them in the face :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hunni :hugs: Oh it's awful! They make you worry so much and they are not even here yet! :blush: Little monkeys!


----------



## Laura2806

Little monkeys indeed lol 

Get one of the wheat ones hun, hopefully you won't suffer too bad, its maybe a good job they didn't operate the other week, everything happens for a reason :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at a piccie of a good mate of mine at 25wks and she looked about the same as you. Shes about to give birth any day now...exciting!!
> 
> How long did you ladies have this achy cramp for btw after you got your bfp...if u had it at all? :) x
> 
> Aww bless, that's really reassuring for me chick, thank you for that :) Ooo you'll have to keep us updated on her pregnancy chick :happydance:
> 
> I had the achy, crampy feeling for a good few weks after I got my BFP hun, it's everything stretching and making room for bubs to grow :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think ill feel better when it all stops...too much like AF for my liking
> 
> Yes Its been wonderful being a part of her journey. We met two years ago in January on bnb actually. I started a group and her and a bunch of others joined in on the first day..and despite the group growing, and me later removing it, the 6 of us kept in touch with a facebook group.
> 
> When i got my first bfp with the ectopic, she got her bfp a week later. When I found out about my need to stop that pregnancy, a few weeks later she sadly had a MMC so we went through both sets of emotions at about the right time.
> 
> She was under a FS too and she was a proper inspiration with always keeping optimistic. I dont understand how she did it to be honest. Ive spent most of my time ttc really emo but shes always been forward thinking despite her having pcos, not getting anywhere on the clomid. She then fell pregnant natrually and shes 39 weeks!
> 
> Just goes to show that just when youre about to give up...nature has a way of reminding you why you should keep going :) But looking back at the bumps of 4 of those women, you defo look on track! x xClick to expand...
> 
> You'll definetly feel better once the cramps subside chick, I was like you, with the cramps and because I had a lot of CM, everytime I went to the toilet, I expected there to be blood, but there wasn't, and that's exactly what's happening with you, look on the bright side, AF is 2 days late :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> That's great that you met a group of ladies on here then you managed to carry it on and keep in touch via Facebook, how sweet :D
> 
> Sounds like you have both been through a lot together chick, now she's ready for giving birth and has had your support throughout her pregnancy, it will be the other way round now hehe, you will have her support aswell as all of ours :hugs:
> 
> Oh most definetly hun, I have read a lot of stories on here where people have gone from TTC on a daily basis, then they have switched to NTNP and they have got their BFP's! I think half of the problem for people struggling to concieve is stress believe it or not. Once people take a calm approach, it smacks them in the face :D xxxClick to expand...

Couldnt agree more! When i thought the hsg showed a blocked tube something gave up inside. Here I am...caught the damn egg!

Yes..the cramps are really driving me crazy now though :( Its so much like af its horrid. And the backache too...never get that with af! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Little monkeys indeed lol
> 
> Get one of the wheat ones hun, hopefully you won't suffer too bad, its maybe a good job they didn't operate the other week, everything happens for a reason :) xxx

True that...! Although...do need to ask if im ok with the two xrays I had. Bugger! x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> I just looked at a piccie of a good mate of mine at 25wks and she looked about the same as you. Shes about to give birth any day now...exciting!!
> 
> How long did you ladies have this achy cramp for btw after you got your bfp...if u had it at all? :) x
> 
> Aww bless, that's really reassuring for me chick, thank you for that :) Ooo you'll have to keep us updated on her pregnancy chick :happydance:
> 
> I had the achy, crampy feeling for a good few weks after I got my BFP hun, it's everything stretching and making room for bubs to grow :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think ill feel better when it all stops...too much like AF for my liking
> 
> Yes Its been wonderful being a part of her journey. We met two years ago in January on bnb actually. I started a group and her and a bunch of others joined in on the first day..and despite the group growing, and me later removing it, the 6 of us kept in touch with a facebook group.
> 
> When i got my first bfp with the ectopic, she got her bfp a week later. When I found out about my need to stop that pregnancy, a few weeks later she sadly had a MMC so we went through both sets of emotions at about the right time.
> 
> She was under a FS too and she was a proper inspiration with always keeping optimistic. I dont understand how she did it to be honest. Ive spent most of my time ttc really emo but shes always been forward thinking despite her having pcos, not getting anywhere on the clomid. She then fell pregnant natrually and shes 39 weeks!
> 
> Just goes to show that just when youre about to give up...nature has a way of reminding you why you should keep going :) But looking back at the bumps of 4 of those women, you defo look on track! x xClick to expand...
> 
> You'll definetly feel better once the cramps subside chick, I was like you, with the cramps and because I had a lot of CM, everytime I went to the toilet, I expected there to be blood, but there wasn't, and that's exactly what's happening with you, look on the bright side, AF is 2 days late :happydance: :yipee:
> 
> That's great that you met a group of ladies on here then you managed to carry it on and keep in touch via Facebook, how sweet :D
> 
> Sounds like you have both been through a lot together chick, now she's ready for giving birth and has had your support throughout her pregnancy, it will be the other way round now hehe, you will have her support aswell as all of ours :hugs:
> 
> Oh most definetly hun, I have read a lot of stories on here where people have gone from TTC on a daily basis, then they have switched to NTNP and they have got their BFP's! I think half of the problem for people struggling to concieve is stress believe it or not. Once people take a calm approach, it smacks them in the face :D xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Couldnt agree more! When i thought the hsg showed a blocked tube something gave up inside. Here I am...caught the damn egg!
> 
> Yes..the cramps are really driving me crazy now though :( Its so much like af its horrid. And the backache too...never get that with af! xClick to expand...

That's usually the case hun, it catches you when you least expect it :shock: 

It won't be long until the cramps subside chick, have some paracetomol? The only painkiller you are allowed unfortunately :( xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I could..but then ill be obsessing about whether im still having them and the painkiller just took them away lol.

I wonder why we have so much aching so soon :shrug:


----------



## Laura2806

I wonder if it's cause this is when all the major stretching happens as all of a sudden there's this thing needing room and making things move. They grow so quickly at this stage, it's a good job they don't grow as fast the further along we get lol Think of a poppyseed to an Appleseed, that's a big difference. Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

True that!

Well...I think I can announce that I will NOT be as freaking out and stupid today lol.

I woke up this morning and I feel like ive turned a corner. Still no AF...no sign of it...test still positive...backache went and hardly any cramps in comparrison. So what the hell am i worrying about? :shrug: Im clearly up the duff...im now in the -past- implantation stage. This was a sticky so what I should be thinking about is not "omg when will i start bleeding" but "i hope its in the right place" :D

When I woke up I just felt so differently than i did yesterday. I feel now like I can actually enjoy things a bit more!

How you ladies feeling today? x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Really glad to hear that you feel more positive about things, pregnancy is all about worry and they make us panic even though they are not here! The cramping at the beginning is worrying as you think AF will show but as you are clearly up the duff as you put it, the witch won't be visiting for 9 months :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you've turned a corner hun :) it'll make a big difference with things! Have you had your betas yet? When will they give you the results? 

You is well preggers!!!!! :happydance: 

I'm good ta, got a wriggly jellybean today which I love :) although I am waddling like a duck cause of my bloody hips! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Really glad to hear that you feel more positive about things, pregnancy is all about worry and they make us panic even though they are not here! The cramping at the beginning is worrying as you think AF will show but as you are clearly up the duff as you put it, the witch won't be visiting for 9 months :happydance: xxx

I think now im safely beyond af by a good few days I am indeed feeling better about that now. I think its just one of those normal things though eh...we all spend time trying hard to get to the other side of those two lines and then when they arrive we are panicked about what to do next lol :D

Its so nice to see lines and not worry about bleeding like i did the first time. And the second time i was bfp for one day. Theres absolutely -nothing- atm hinting at the fact that this pregnancy might not make it. Time to stop treating it as such!

But thanks for handling me so well these last couple of days...I must have been a right panicked petra :D

Time to enjoy :happydance: :D X


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad you've turned a corner hun :) it'll make a big difference with things! Have you had your betas yet? When will they give you the results?
> 
> You is well preggers!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm good ta, got a wriggly jellybean today which I love :) although I am waddling like a duck cause of my bloody hips! Xxx

Aww chick I really hope those hips give you a break soon :(

I could try calling for first betas tomorrow..but the actual number doesnt really matter its what the numbers are doing so...thursdays are the important ones.

With ectopic pregnancies..betas tend to creep up more slower and so dont normally double. So thats why im having them. That being said..with my ectopic I had more than doubling numbers...I love being different me :D

Im excited though. Matt and I made an agreement that if I got pregnant, wed get married before it was born...so I might be hitched too within the next 8 months and spending our honeymoon some months later back in sweden at the beautiful lakehouse with the baby :happydance:


----------



## teenah99

My beta's went something like this: at 5+5 weeks my beta level was 78 and at 5+6 weeks it was 119.

I went in to my doctor for spotting and they said that I wasn't pregnant bc their pee sticks didn't say so (they only picked up HCG levels over 100) - so I insisted on bloods...as I said it was 78. The next day I went to my first appt with a real OB/GYN (since my doctor treated me poorly and dismissed my bleeding) and they did an ultrasound on a small unit and saw a tiny little gest. sac...they moved me to the larger scan machine and I got to see my tiny little girls heart flickering! My bloods from that day were 119. So even at a TINY bit preggers, I seen my little girl! Our bodies are AMAZING! P.S. I was 5+6 weeks preggers by ultrasound measurement, NOT LMP. If it were LMP i was like 6+5 weeks...also, it must be accurate because every scan I have had since measure exactly in line with my original measurement.


----------



## sarahuk

I think we know best in a lot of cases since we become hyperaware of our fertile window etc when trying to conceive :)

Bless her! Its absolutely wonderful to think we can see that kind of stuff so early! Im hoping I can get the scan the day before/of us going away on the 8th. I am nervous to not have things checked before going cos I dont want to be dealing with an ectopic 4 hours from home with a dog too!

I think ill be hmm lemme check..5+4 or 5+5. Hopefully its enough to atleast see the sac!

Thanks for telling me your betas..means i have something to compare too! xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Really glad to hear that you feel more positive about things, pregnancy is all about worry and they make us panic even though they are not here! The cramping at the beginning is worrying as you think AF will show but as you are clearly up the duff as you put it, the witch won't be visiting for 9 months :happydance: xxx
> 
> I think now im safely beyond af by a good few days I am indeed feeling better about that now. I think its just one of those normal things though eh...we all spend time trying hard to get to the other side of those two lines and then when they arrive we are panicked about what to do next lol :D
> 
> Its so nice to see lines and not worry about bleeding like i did the first time. And the second time i was bfp for one day. Theres absolutely -nothing- atm hinting at the fact that this pregnancy might not make it. Time to stop treating it as such!
> 
> But thanks for handling me so well these last couple of days...I must have been a right panicked petra :D
> 
> Time to enjoy :happydance: :D XClick to expand...


Oh definetly hun, we all panic as soon as we get our BFP's and just pray that AF doesn't show :) 

That's great to hear chick, I think we can all safely say, you are baking a little bun in your oven :happydance: 

No need to thank us chick, that's what we are all here for :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Ladies..I am really stressing myself out here lol..been trying to measure my boobs all day so I can get a new bra, well, one that fits properly as this one is too small! I keep entering my measurements into the online calculators and they keep telling me different sizes! I had my Sister In Law measure them aswell and she got 44EE but I can't find any EE bra's anywhere! I am shy and don't fancy getting measured professionally but looks like I'm going to have to :cry:


----------



## sarahuk

Think some shops do stock weird double sizes but I think youll find it hard to get those bras in normal stores.

I have the bigger bust too and ive always found that Evans are really good for stocking roomy sizes :) Thats where im going to get my next bra when my puppies start popping out the top lol x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Think some shops do stock weird double sizes but I think youll find it hard to get those bras in normal stores.
> 
> I have the bigger bust too and ive always found that Evans are really good for stocking roomy sizes :) Thats where im going to get my next bra when my puppies start popping out the top lol x

I'm not even 100% sure what size I am though, I don't know how to work it out and each time I enter the measurements into an online calculator, I get a different reading! :wacko: 

I think I looked on Evans website but didn't find any EE's. I hate clothes shopping because I can never find anything that looks nice or fits perfectly etc and it really frustrates me! :growlmad: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Hmm see id probably just do a search for plus sized bras. I swear the clothing world is very judgemental with big busted women though. They assume all big babbly women are mahoosive. Ok so im big and my jugs are big...but you see a lot of thin women wandering around!

Ive now named my little eggy :) Im calling it Snooky. Its the year of the snake next year, more specific the water snake...and matt and i had an amazing experience in sweden when we were swimming in a nature reserve and a water snake came and was friendly with us! Swedish word for that snake was Snok, but its pronounced Snook...so snooky it is! x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Hmm see id probably just do a search for plus sized bras. I swear the clothing world is very judgemental with big busted women though. They assume all big babbly women are mahoosive. Ok so im big and my jugs are big...but you see a lot of thin women wandering around!
> 
> Ive now named my little eggy :) Im calling it Snooky. Its the year of the snake next year, more specific the water snake...and matt and i had an amazing experience in sweden when we were swimming in a nature reserve and a water snake came and was friendly with us! Swedish word for that snake was Snok, but its pronounced Snook...so snooky it is! x

I think I am just going to be brave and get measured tomorrow, better to be safe than sorry I guess. I have read that improper fitting bra's can cause blocked milk ducts and they are meant to be painful, don't want that now do we? :( 

Aww Snooky is a lovely name and comes from a good background too hehe. I must say though, if a water snake came up to me, I would probably collapse or try and run for my life :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah so glad alls going well Hun :) fingers crossed they get you in before your holibobs! 

Thanks Hun, I'm hoping they ease up too!

Woohoo for 6th may and wedding times before then!! Get planning missy! The honeymoon sounds lush! Can't decide what to do for ours. 

I rally don't have that problem with bras, the problem I have is filling the smallest of them! 

Well I'm officially 27wks and into my third trimester!! Can't actually believe it, this is the home straight now :happydance: oh and things could be movi along with the house too :happydance: 

How's my ladies today? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Fantastic news Laura!! Bet you are so happy to move to 3rd now! Exciting!!

Im good ta :) Just plodding along and killing time till i can call the docs and ask about my results. Im hoping they give it to me this time..sometimes they make u call back the next day once the doc has made his notes. Dont see the bloody point to be fair...its just a number I need reading out to me!!

I noticed today that when I get those stabby pains, they seem to go into my foof too..into my, well I imagine it is, my cervix. Did you get that? Its damn annoying!!

Test was almost as dark as the control line today :happydance: 

Hows my ladies today? x


----------



## teenah99

Laura - Yay for 3rd trimesterness! I am soooo jealous! I really wish I could fast forward in time to when I am almost done being preggers!

Natt - Bras are tricky for big boobs, trust me. In the States I shop at Lane Bryant for bras, it's a plus size store but you can get bras that are weird sizes like 28F even tho that's not plus size. I wear a 44E...but I have fake knockers so my fit really has to be right bc fake boobs sit less floppy than real boobs, which means that i fill cups differently. Real boobs squish nicely into cups and rounder fake ones may leave gaps...(lucky for me I have a ton of natural tissue so my boobs are pretty floppy lol)...anyhow, you MUST get measured in person. It's the only way to do it. Then you can buy a few of that size at the store you are measured at. You probably know this, but even if you are one size in one brand, you may not be that same size in another.

Sarah - hey preggy lady! How are you feeling? Eeeeeeeeee! This is so exciting! Snooky is going to be a doll!

Me - DH and I attended our first Bradley Method birthing class last night...DH hated it, but was supportive lol. It was nice to hang out with other preggy ladies and also to practice coping with contractions...I actually slept the best I have in ages last night...It wasn't the BEST sleep, but def better than it usually is. Little Dionna is a little dancer lately...a very delicate flower of a dancer...she's not a rash harsh kicker, she's very gentle...I still can't feel her from the outside, but I am chalking it up to her being a delicate lady! :kiss:

Overall, I feel pretty ok today. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow, so 6 months! Eeeeeeeee! So exciting. Also, I have been given boxes of baby girls clothes and blankets and bibs by some doctor's and nurses that I work with, which is so cool because I literally don't have to buy any more clothes now!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :) only thing is all birth and labour announcements in third tri lol makes me jealous! 

Bloody annoying isn't it! Especialy when they just need to give you a number and that's it! 

Brill news about you test :happydance: 

Not that I remember but I do get kicked there an aweful lot somedays! I swear if he did whilst we were :sex: Simon would feel it too :haha: lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks teenah :) I can't wait to be done now! Considering reflexology at 36wks, my mums friend does it and won't do it before 36wks as the 2lafies she's done it on so far have gone into labour the next day! Tempted muchly lol 

bless dionna for being delicate :) my lil mans a brute lol although I swear he's doing the electric slide at times! Lol yay for birthing classes! Don't think we'll go to them tbh cause a) you have to pay and b) its finding the time! The chiropractor my mum goes to does hynobirthing tho might look into that. Also my mum knows someone who does the birthing classes so we can always have some private ones if we want to :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Laura - Yay for 3rd trimesterness! I am soooo jealous! I really wish I could fast forward in time to when I am almost done being preggers!
> 
> Natt - Bras are tricky for big boobs, trust me. In the States I shop at Lane Bryant for bras, it's a plus size store but you can get bras that are weird sizes like 28F even tho that's not plus size. I wear a 44E...but I have fake knockers so my fit really has to be right bc fake boobs sit less floppy than real boobs, which means that i fill cups differently. Real boobs squish nicely into cups and rounder fake ones may leave gaps...(lucky for me I have a ton of natural tissue so my boobs are pretty floppy lol)...anyhow, you MUST get measured in person. It's the only way to do it. Then you can buy a few of that size at the store you are measured at. You probably know this, but even if you are one size in one brand, you may not be that same size in another.
> 
> Sarah - hey preggy lady! How are you feeling? Eeeeeeeeee! This is so exciting! Snooky is going to be a doll!
> 
> Me - DH and I attended our first Bradley Method birthing class last night...DH hated it, but was supportive lol. It was nice to hang out with other preggy ladies and also to practice coping with contractions...I actually slept the best I have in ages last night...It wasn't the BEST sleep, but def better than it usually is. Little Dionna is a little dancer lately...a very delicate flower of a dancer...she's not a rash harsh kicker, she's very gentle...I still can't feel her from the outside, but I am chalking it up to her being a delicate lady! :kiss:
> 
> Overall, I feel pretty ok today. I'm 23 weeks tomorrow, so 6 months! Eeeeeeeee! So exciting. Also, I have been given boxes of baby girls clothes and blankets and bibs by some doctor's and nurses that I work with, which is so cool because I literally don't have to buy any more clothes now!

Bless her!! I cant wait to see piccies of her she sounds like shes being very kind to mummy :) 

Hope the sleep continues to be good hun :)

Im doing ok thanks hun...bit nervous to get to friday and see what my numbers are doing. My first beta came in at 4+1 at 93. I dunno if thats good or not and nervous to check lol x


----------



## Laura2806

I checked for you Hun and there's a huge range for them to be in, 5-200 is normal so I would say you've not got anything to worry about. They will have doubled on Friday ;) it's not a case of how long will the pregnancy last, we know the answer to that ;) just if snooty is on the right shelf! Which I'm sure he is! 

You'll soon be complaining of morning sickness and the likes ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woohoo!!!! Happy 27 weeks chick and happy 3rd Tri :happydance: :yipee: Glad to hear things are finally moving forward with the house too :D xxx

Sarah - Hope you get your results soon and yay for test line being almost as dark as the control line :happydance: xxx

Teenah - Thank you for your advice hun, wow, you have big boobies :winkwink: I plucked up the courage to get measured by a professional today and I am a size 42F! :shock: xxx

Had our 25 week Midwife appointment today, apart from waiting an hour and a half to be seen, as everyone's times had been messed up, Tyler is measuring as he should, well, my bump is..measuring at 26cms, he had a nice strong heartbeat at 146BPM, my pulse was 68BPM, my blood pressure was 110 over 70 which was good and I also have to have the Flu Vaccination as I'm classed as high risk :(

*EDIT* Forgot to mention, we also got given our MATB1 form :D


----------



## teenah99

Quick question:

Should I wash all of my baby clothes now or closer to the birth? I have the intense urge to wash and organize all of the babies clothes and stuff...


----------



## Laura2806

Natt they won't start measuring me until after my glucose test, I'll be about 29wks at the appointment :( I wanted them to start sooner but they won't :( I think they offer the flu jab to all pregnant women now, I'll ask for it if they don't mention it, especially cause of when lil mans due, he's gonna get it to some extent too which is good :) the vaccine that is lol 

Teenah if you wanna wash them now go ahead :) I'm sure you'll want to wash them again closer to the time! I'll wash all the smaller things about 35/36wks and gradually work my way through then I guess, if I go over I can always wash them again :) same with the bedding, I'll wash it when we do the nursery then ask my mum to wash it again while I'm in hospital to freshen it up :D eeeek it's all exciting :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I checked for you Hun and there's a huge range for them to be in, 5-200 is normal so I would say you've not got anything to worry about. They will have doubled on Friday ;) it's not a case of how long will the pregnancy last, we know the answer to that ;) just if snooty is on the right shelf! Which I'm sure he is!
> 
> You'll soon be complaining of morning sickness and the likes ;) xxx

oooo happy 27 weeks and third trimester!! :hugs::happydance:

I checked too! Apparently the real average is usually around 59...so my 93 is fine :) And i have been telling myself its not the number its what the number does :)

Ive given up thinking about when af is gunna hit. Its confirmed now :D 

How u ladies feeling today? Im soooo freaking tired its unreal. Exhausted out the wazoo. And had a wave of nausea today too!

X


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Woohoo!!!! Happy 27 weeks chick and happy 3rd Tri :happydance: :yipee: Glad to hear things are finally moving forward with the house too :D xxx
> 
> Sarah - Hope you get your results soon and yay for test line being almost as dark as the control line :happydance: xxx
> 
> Teenah - Thank you for your advice hun, wow, you have big boobies :winkwink: I plucked up the courage to get measured by a professional today and I am a size 42F! :shock: xxx
> 
> Had our 25 week Midwife appointment today, apart from waiting an hour and a half to be seen, as everyone's times had been messed up, Tyler is measuring as he should, well, my bump is..measuring at 26cms, he had a nice strong heartbeat at 146BPM, my pulse was 68BPM, my blood pressure was 110 over 70 which was good and I also have to have the Flu Vaccination as I'm classed as high risk :(
> 
> *EDIT* Forgot to mention, we also got given our MATB1 form :D

Fantastic hun!! Well done on being a good incubator! :thumbup:

When is the first midwife appointment anyway?

F cup eh! Lots of bouncy babbalies around here! xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Quick question:
> 
> Should I wash all of my baby clothes now or closer to the birth? I have the intense urge to wash and organize all of the babies clothes and stuff...

IF its an itch...it needs to be scratched!

You can always do it again before labour :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Natt they won't start measuring me until after my glucose test, I'll be about 29wks at the appointment :( I wanted them to start sooner but they won't :( I think they offer the flu jab to all pregnant women now, I'll ask for it if they don't mention it, especially cause of when lil mans due, he's gonna get it to some extent too which is good :) the vaccine that is lol
> 
> Teenah if you wanna wash them now go ahead :) I'm sure you'll want to wash them again closer to the time! I'll wash all the smaller things about 35/36wks and gradually work my way through then I guess, if I go over I can always wash them again :) same with the bedding, I'll wash it when we do the nursery then ask my mum to wash it again while I'm in hospital to freshen it up :D eeeek it's all exciting :) xxx

Yep I asked when I went for my flu jab if it was safe when ttc and they told me that its now standard for all prego women to get it so yes :) x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good then hun, so nice to see you relaxing about your pregnancy :) and woohoo for nausea lol its things like that which make it all the more real! 

Woke up this morning glad that I don't have to be doing this when the weather turns all cold and horrible! I can stay in bed all cosy and warm :happydance: 

Even put a winter oh top on last night! Mind you its the one I bought when we went to western supermare, a mens XL and was massive on me then, now its not so big and even a tad snug over bump! I thought this would see me through till he's here, not so sure now lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

LOL hes gunna have a growth splurt too now right? :D

God laura you were up early today!!

I know what you mean though...its been bloody freezing here hasnt it since yesterday! Im looking at the window right now and feeling emo about the prospect of going for my bloods...I really dont want to go outside!!

When is the first midwife appointment thede days anyway?

I tell yah..I was shocked. I asked a mate of mine how long they keep you in these days after you give birth and she said all going smooth...three hours. THREE HOURS?! I thought they still kept you in over night atleast lol!!


----------



## Laura2806

Only up cause of work lol 

I'm boiling now! Then cold....then hot lol 

I had my booking ATP at 6wks then scan at 9 as they thought i was 12wks, so had another scan at 12wks then midwife at 16 and also doctors at the hospital at 16wks due to my raised bmi. 

Hmm its still overnight here, was it her second? 3hours isn't ling enough to get cleaned up! Lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Its her first. Apparently if you give birth early enough in the day you -can- leave after the three hours. Though if theres space you can stay overnight apparently.

Just had my second bloods done..what a joke. Im difficult with veins and took 8 attempts before jackpot. My poor left arm is looking very bruised and battered lol.

She spoke to the ladies in the reception about me needing a scan and shes getting the doctor to make my referral to EPU really quickly so they can hopefully see me before holiday time. Be nice to have a day that I will know whether all is ok :)

I think my sense of smell is starting to sharpen. Matt smokes and its never bothered me before (as i smoked once), but in the doctors surgery it was driving me nutty lol.

Fun times!

Hows my ladies and their bumps today? x


----------



## Laura2806

Blimy not heard of that before! 

ooo yay for bloods and epu ref! When will you get the results? 

Haha its strange isn't it the things it affects! I'm always moaning at Simon for smoking lol 

We're fine thanks :D I really want another 4D scan! Emailed the company we had it through this morning to get prices for what we want! Will be £89!! Think I need to sweet talk Simon into paying :haha: I really wanna know how big he is, what he weighs, and see what he looks like now! Thinking we might get it done when I finish work at 32wks, if he'll let me lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im betting he will :D

Just had the doctor call :D Im getting my first scan next week, Friday at 10. Its early and they say they might not be able to see too much but atleast im hoping for a sack!

Ill be 5+4. xx


----------



## Laura2806

I hope he does lol 

Wow that fantastic news hunni :) eeeeek only a week to wait!!! Will they do an internal if they can't see much? How you feeling about it? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yep I already know its internal because they need to check my ovaries too :)

Im feeling nervous, but ok about it. I just want this part over and done with lol.

How u doing? x


----------



## Laura2806

That's ok then, at least you know what your getting lol I've got a feeling it'll be twins, dunno why just do! Twin boys at that! Lol 

Aww I bet you do, must be so nervewrecking! 

I'm ok ta, just tired, always bloody tired lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

The joys of third trimester eh? :D

LOL...i hope its not twins cos if it is..my beta levels are WAY too low lol!!!

I got the results on my hsg btw. I was right there are problems with my right tube. Its thickened and scarred probably from the ectopic. But seems that there was some dye that made it through atleast.


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yes lol 

Maybe not twins then lol 

Then its perfect that you caught this month! I reckon its cause you've relaxed slightly knowing that things are being done to help you guys out. Lets hope that eggy was from the left and made it all the way through. That might be a dafy thing to say as I don't know if the spermies would get to it or not lol either way you is preggers and this ones gonna be on the right self :D can't wait for your scan to back us all up :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I think with my right being slighly reduced, i have a higher risk of ectopic if i have a right sided ovulation.

To be fair though 95% of the cramping and pains ive had have been on the left side :)

It will be nice to atleast have peace of mind. We had to have several scans done with the first pregnancy and i still remember the devestation and tears on matts face when we found out for sure. I hope this time its tears of joy. I do feel differently though. Got to be a good sign!

Im so depressed about googling what we can and cant eat. Its going to make me cry isnt it?


----------



## Laura2806

Lmao ignore most of the dos and don't! I do lol I've had to eat what I want when and want else its not good! 

I'm hoping so badly that its not ectopic and it is indeed tears of joy on matts face! I'll make sure I check in about 11 to see what the results are! Mind you my boss might not be in that day so fingers crossed I can check in whenever I like lol and feeling different is def a good sign hun xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure its fine :D :hugs:

My god i am absolutely freezing!!!


----------



## sarahuk

And..i was not prepared for how tired id be...lol...bloody hell.

Laura cant believe youve only got 90 days left!


----------



## teenah99

Laura - You simply MUST hurry and get a new 4 D scan - and that goes for Natt too, because Dionna is going to need to see some headshots to choose between which boy she'll be dating first! LoL. Plus, now that Sarah's all preggy and stuff, it might be a stiff competition if she has a girl! Dionna has dibs on those cute little potential suiters! LMFAO!

Sarah - I am so happy to read your updates, as I remember my first weeks - and they are very special, yet aweful! LoL. Remember that if you are a bit chubby (I dunno if you are) that you need to take 800 mcg or mg (cant remember) of Folic acid, as it takes more for chubby girls like me. Also, YOU AND I ARE TWINS when it comes to taking bloods whilst preggers! Dude, EVERYTIME since becoming pregant I have to get stuck a million times! And I am not even dehydrated! I am Ms. Water-Only drinker!

As for me:

Last night was MAJOR in two ways.

1 - Dionna decided to show-off her big girl moves and move in ways I have NEVER felt. Very good rolls, and wiggles! So sweet! I felt a few from the outside and saw a tiny bit too!

2 - suffered ALL evening and ALL night with a very odd pain. It was the size of my open hand to the left side of my belly button - like if you lay your hand on the left side of your belly button with most of your palm sorta higher than belly button level...My tummy on that side was REALLY HARD and I felt aching and deep pain there. It wasn't the ligaments, it was MY UTERUS...I don't know if it was the baby all balled up, but it was literally painful. I woke up as always to pee numerous times, I tried laying mostly on my left side, at one point I got on my hands and knees and started doing a yoga move i learned in my birthing class that promotes the baby to lay in an optimal position. It didn't seem to help - next I got a ton of BioOil and layed sitting up against pillows in bed and massaged my belly...a bit firmly, only because it was so hard on that side...I don't know if it helped, but eventually at 4 am I fell to sleep for an hour or so before having to wake up...when I woke up...then pain was GONE. So effing weird...any similar experiences?

What was it? It really HURT!

P.S. Dionna is dancing again! She's really strong now! 

P.P.S. I am 23 weeks today! 6 months preggers!


----------



## Laura2806

Get yourself all snuggled up lady! 

Haha it only gets worse lol 

Lol teenah, its be at around 32wks when we get it done, last one was only 5weeks ago! Yau for big movements and 23wks weeks! Hmm the pain...i would say its baby! I've started getting pressure under my right ribs which is bugs cause when I press hard there he moves and kicks me lol if you get it again maybe ask at your next apt. 

I've started getting pressure in different places at diff times, and I know this is baby blue and where he's at, its a weird feeling cause its not kicks at all, its like he's surfacing lol had it quite a bit recently, I get the pressure and then movements to go with it then the kicks stop and so does the pressure. 

Also with the scan im leaving booking one cause IF I do have GD, which I doubt I might get another scan on the NHS so would book it so its not the same time/week. Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Lol Teenah!! She definitely gets dibs...she was here first!! :) I bet im having a girl to even things up :D

Ohhh I didnt know that about the the folic acid!! And im more than a little chub im the chub queen so i besdt get doubling up! Do we take that for the first 12 weeks or at what point do we switch to pregnancy vitamins?

It could be braxton hicks hun. I always thought it was something you only started to get right at the end but it doesnt appear to be judging by the number of women i have read about that have it!

?Natt hope youre ok :hugs: x


----------



## teenah99

sarahuk said:


> Lol Teenah!! She definitely gets dibs...she was here first!! :) I bet im having a girl to even things up :D
> 
> Ohhh I didnt know that about the the folic acid!! And im more than a little chub im the chub queen so i besdt get doubling up! Do we take that for the first 12 weeks or at what point do we switch to pregnancy vitamins?
> 
> It could be braxton hicks hun. I always thought it was something you only started to get right at the end but it doesnt appear to be judging by the number of women i have read about that have it!
> 
> ?Natt hope youre ok :hugs: x

You should take prenatal vitamins before, during and after pregnancy - so that's what I did. I started when TTC. I added a tiny 400 mcg Folic Acid pill for the first 12 weeks to couple with the 400 mcg that was already in my prenatal pill.

:) Please start pills asap. our babies develop rapidly in the first weeks, esp. those precious little brains.


----------



## Laura2806

I took prenatal vits from the day I found out, I have to be honest tho I don't take them everyday, I forget :blush:


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Lol Teenah!! She definitely gets dibs...she was here first!! :) I bet im having a girl to even things up :D
> 
> Ohhh I didnt know that about the the folic acid!! And im more than a little chub im the chub queen so i besdt get doubling up! Do we take that for the first 12 weeks or at what point do we switch to pregnancy vitamins?
> 
> It could be braxton hicks hun. I always thought it was something you only started to get right at the end but it doesnt appear to be judging by the number of women i have read about that have it!
> 
> ?Natt hope youre ok :hugs: x
> 
> You should take prenatal vitamins before, during and after pregnancy - so that's what I did. I started when TTC. I added a tiny 400 mcg Folic Acid pill for the first 12 weeks to couple with the 400 mcg that was already in my prenatal pill.
> 
> :) Please start pills asap. our babies develop rapidly in the first weeks, esp. those precious little brains.Click to expand...

Ive been on folic acid for ages but i never knew i was underdosing!! Going on to 800 now :D x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Why won't they start measuring you until you are 29 weeks?!? They were supposed to measure you at your 25 week appointment? :wacko: That's also when your Midwife was supposed to inform you about the Flu jab..you need to give her a kick up the bum! :growlmad: Lol xxx

Sarah - Hehe thank you chick, I'm trying my best :winkwink: I think the first Midwife appointment is around 12 weeks, you know..I can't honestly remember..it seems ages since our first appointment now :shock: I couldn't believe it when she told me I was an F cup! It depends really how long they keep you in for, if you have a C-Section they will keep you in for a few days, depends what time you give birth aswell, if you give birth in the morning/dinner time, all being well, they will let you home at tea time, if you give birth late at night then they will keep you in overnight. Yay for your scan next week! :happydance: :yipee: You only take Folic Acid until you are 12 weeks chick. I'm ok thank you, just had a hectic day, absolutely shattered now! xxx

Teenah - Your last comment made me chuckle :haha: About 4D scans and head shots so Dionna can pick a boy she wants to date hehe, so cute! We are hoping to have a 4D scan at some point, will be gutted if we can't get one done! :( Happy 23 weeks chick :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I think they're just more laid back here lol they didn't measure my sil until 28wks neither. I was tempted to measure myself and make a photocopy of the chart lol too late now! Oh well not long to wait. She said they never measure as early as the chart says. 

I asked Simon of we can have another scan and he said its too expensive :( was gutted! I wanna see lil man again! Especially after watching the DVD of the 4D with his folks last night. 

Sarah good lick for today hunni let us know as soon as you get your results xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless lol, not long to go then until you get measured anyway, fingers crossed! It's awful waiting in anticipation! :brat: 

That's a shame about the 4D scan but they are expensive hun, we are keeping our fingers crossed that we will be able to get one done! If not we will be so gutted! :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh its only 2wks away lol 

I know its be either £79 or £89 depending on how many pics we had. I just wanna know if he's still ahead or on target now and what he looks like lol maybe I'll just have to wait until I give birth lol 

Been getting loads of pressure now! Think he's had a growth spurt cause I can feel where he is most of the time too now lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Aww noes...! Evil Simon!! Well...not long to go now hun and youll be meeting him!!

Thanks for the luck :) 1 hour 53 minutes and counting. Im a jibbering mess atm I am so beyond nervous. I feel like things are good and im not going to have my af but im still so concerned about tubals. I just cant wait to get this hurdle jumped today so i can get on to the next.

Teenah youll be glad to hear i took your advicve and started double dosing folic acid today!

x


----------



## Laura2806

He is def evil! Lol he might come round or his mum might offer to pay as I made a point of telling her lol :haha: 

Its completely understandable! I'm counting down the hours with you :hugs: itll be fine hunni xxx


----------



## sarahuk

13 minutes eek!

I reckon he will give in. Wear him down chick, u can do it!!


----------



## sarahuk

15dpo: 93.
17dpo: 295.

Trippled! Sounds like baby is viable to me :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni thats fantastic news im soooooo chuffed for you :hugs: I could actually cry!!!!! Roll on next Friday now :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yep very happy result!

Im not worried now wooohoo!! :D :yipee: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Its almost definate that bugs isn't tubal now isn't it? 

Did you cry? I would have lol I cried all day when I got my bfp! Lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I burst out on the phone to the receptionist when she read me the results. She went really quiet and then said:

"erm...Im really sory honey but I dont know anything about these types of results so...are you ok? Do you need the doctor to call?" 

I just then burst out laughing and said shed made my year and she was so happy and asked if I would explain what it meant lol! So I gave her a little lesson on HCG and she was well chuffed too :)

Normally in ectopics, theres bleeding. Dont have that!
Normally the hcg tends to be at lower levels (like this time at 15dpo i nwas at 93 but at 18dpo last year I was nly at 73).
And normally...the numbers dont double. Although mine did...but overall they were still low.

So Id say this is right on track. With 295 I would have insta triggered a 2-3 on a cb digi yesterday :) 

And to be fair...im only 4weeks and 4 days, fetal age is only 2wks 4days...so 2-3 is great! :) I reckon my chances are good for it to be implanted in the right place hun

xx


----------



## Laura2806

This is absolutly amazing news :) you def need new slippers to celebrate ;) lol you must be buzzing!!! 

How's matt doing? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Hes very happy! But hes still worried about me. Now he wants to see some visual proof that its in the right place. But hes super stoked about the numbers and is wanting to tell everyone hes going to be a dad lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Bless him that's so lovely :) I wanted to shout it from the roof tops! 

Only a week to wait tell him and he can pamper you to keep you and your baby safe! How awesome is that?!? Your baby!! Mega exciting shizz! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Lol its crazy to think that so far, theres a baby in there! Its weird. Every other pregnancy I have had has been with drama. Third time now and its so uneventful...its such a strange place to be in.

I think we have decided that once we know its in the right place, and then the follow up scan for the heatbeat, we aint gunna keep it quiet. Things can go wrong at any stage and getting to this point feels like an already well achieved achievement so...hopefully in the next few weeks I wont be having to hide it!

I heard there was gunna be a pregnant option on facebook...I wanna try it!!


----------



## Laura2806

It's even more strange when you see them and think that's growi inside meM then when they start to move its even stranger! But I don't picture him as being a baby moving inside me, I dunno what I picture lol 

When will the follow up scan be? I don't blame you chick, once we'd saw lil man we announced it :) 

Oooh what's this option on fb? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah hun that's great news about the HCG. Glad it tripled. :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It's even more strange when you see them and think that's growi inside meM then when they start to move its even stranger! But I don't picture him as being a baby moving inside me, I dunno what I picture lol
> 
> When will the follow up scan be? I don't blame you chick, once we'd saw lil man we announced it :)
> 
> Oooh what's this option on fb? Xxx

I think facebook lied cos i went looking for it and couldnt find it. Its probably only the american facebook that has it atm lol.

Its gotta be strange. I was laid there last night and was actually surprised to think about how there is something trying to grow inside me at the moment. It so strange and wonderful! I think its because I have yet to get my head around it. Friday will be the realism I think :D

I think its normally around 7wks so i think it will be the week after we get back from holiday :) x


----------



## Laura2806

I was like that, kept thinking 'wow I've got this lil baby growing in my belly!' pretty surreal! Especially once you've saw them! 

At least you won't have long to wait tho chick and get to see bubs growing too :) 

I'm finding it weird that I can feel more than just kicks now, I can feel him moving all over, strange feeling as its pressure, he keeps getting Nader my ribs tho :/ xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Is it uncomfortable now hes getting bigger? I can imagine its great when they are small but must get harder as they grow!

Im so exhausted lol. Have that burning eye business despite the sleep. Must be zapping all my energy! 

x


----------



## Laura2806

Sleep as much as you need it hun! It gets harder to sleep as you get further along! Mind you I've been lucky, although I wake a few times during the night, it's normally when I need to turn over but can only seem to do that whilst awake!? Only just started to need to wee during the night too! 

It can be uncomfortable when he gets in certain positions, it's just a really weird feeling more than anything. I don't like the low cervix kicks, not had many this week tho so hopefully he's turned around, I think ATM he's just got quite a lot of room in there and is making the most of it lol I can feel where bits of him are, can't tell what's bits tho, feels like bits are sticking out at times lol ATM it's on my right side just above my hip and slightly to the left by my ribs lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thats so amazing lauea :cloud9:

You know what they say about boys. They live to be difficult so yes, i reckon hes laid out with his legs crossed at the ankles and his hands behind his head with a big smile on his face! x


----------



## Laura2806

Won't be long before your feeling snooky :happydance: about 10wks or so!! Eeeeeek! 

Haha probably lol lil bugger! As long as he likes snuggles and is a good boy once he's here he can do what he like ATM :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I bet he is going to be adorable!!

Have you decided how youre going to have him dressed for the wedding?

I reckon the first tuime i feel something i wont believe it. I just hope that when i get further along matt will be able to feel something through my blubber. Its been really worrying me actually! 

Man this heartburn is killing me. Had it for ages :( Gavison is safe right? x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh he's gonna have a little suit :) monsoon do them from 3months + :D 

I was about 15wks and had felt some popping then had got the Doppler on and he kicked that which clarified it was him I was feeling :) I got outside kicks from 19wks but it was another week or so before Simon felt them as he's too impatient and have up after a few mins lol if Simon could feel them through my blubber im sure matt won't have a problem :) it was one of my biggest worries that I wouldn't feel him for ages, was pretty early actually! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and yh good old original Gaviscon is fine :) I tend to eat or drink tho as I don't like it lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww laura he sound's like his gonna look so cute bless him. :D x x x

Sorry girlie's if I missed out on alot about your pregnancy but iv just tryed to stay away alittle, dont get me wrong I love hearing about baby's and defo all of your baby's too but I miss pregnancy so bad that I just wanna be cooking a bum in the oven with ya's lol. :D but I do care you girlie's have been hear for me for a good few month's now and I dunno if i would have got this far without ya's lol and defo sarah she's like my doctor lol :D thank's girl. :D x x x

Cant wait to see bump and scan pic's sarah. :D x x x

Natt hope your ok swettie. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh he's gonna have a little suit :) monsoon do them from 3months + :D
> 
> I was about 15wks and had felt some popping then had got the Doppler on and he kicked that which clarified it was him I was feeling :) I got outside kicks from 19wks but it was another week or so before Simon felt them as he's too impatient and have up after a few mins lol if Simon could feel them through my blubber im sure matt won't have a problem :) it was one of my biggest worries that I wouldn't feel him for ages, was pretty early actually! Xxx


Awww I wanna see a piccy when you get it!

Aww bless. I cant wait to feel it..must make it all the more real!


----------



## sarahuk

Haha awww jess :hugs: :D Im sure youll be in here with us soon! Get that appointment for your OH! Lie...tell em its an emergency...anything to get that test sorted out!

Yep gaviscon is now my new best friend. Was a bit sad to see that it didnt last more than half an hour before it came back.

I knew heartburn was a part of prgnancy but jesus..this is intense!

Hows me ladies doing today? Im good, apart from the heartburn and also feeling stupidly fatigued. I woke up this morning after hours and hours of solid sleep and was just as exhausted as i had been when i went to sodding bed last night!

Im getting super impatient for the scan too. Its gunna be a great few days I think. Scan friday, start of holiday saturday! Cant wait!!

5wks tomorrow too...woohoo!! x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess you'll be here before you know it hun :hugs: 

I shall def post a piccie! Won't be until just before the wedding tho :( I used to get up, have a shower and go back to bed! Was all I could manage of a weekend! 
only 5more sleeps!!! Yau for 5wks tomorrow! How cool is that?! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Its amazing Laura :D I feel like im floating along at the moment, such a wonderful feeling. Im not stressed about the scan (I think it will be in the right place this time) but just desperate to have it here. We are going to take the holiday as our week to celebrate, fingers crossed!

I just went to matalan to spend some vouchers (well matt did) because i was so tired of dribbling into my pillow. I was in there 20 minutes and had enough lol. Now im back home dribbing into my pillow again! 

I cant wait to see little man in his outfit...hes gunna look well smart! x


----------



## Laura2806

It is pretty incredible isn't it! I'm still not used to it lol everytime I get a big kick I want someone else to feel it too, kinda so im not imagining it and I want everyone to feel him lol 

sounds like a lovely idea to celebrate with a holiday :) well deserved too! Snooky is in the right place hun I know it :) 

Haha its knackering isn't it! How's the heartburn today? 

Me too can't wait :) we'll get him a little outfit to change into for the evening too, something smart but more comfy for him. 

I meant to say, you symptoms will come and go from time to time, DO NOT panick! This happens to everyone, and everyone thinks the worst has happened when really ita just your body adjusting to it all. Also make plans to get a Doppler, for when your around 9wks plus, this will help you loads! I wouldn't get one any sooner tho cause its hard to find at 9wks let along earlier! 

Just a couple of tips :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks for the tips hun!

Im not sure whether im going to get a doppler. I love the idea of it but I think with me being a big girl I might have problems with it. That and I WILL panic all the time :D

I might be tempted to try one tho! 

Heartburn is still kicking my ass..now i have the gallstones too  Im defo still a bit fedup with these stabbing type pains tho. When you had them did it feel like sometimes it was going into your cervix? :shrug:


----------



## Laura2806

I'm an 18 trouser size and didn't struggle too much! Managed to find it first time, was easier everyday after that. So I wouldn't have thought you'll have a problem :) I just found it gave me massive relief up until I could feel him regularly, and then on quiet days it's nice too reassure things too. Maybe see how you feel in a few weeks time. 

Don't cha just love it! Lol do/can you drink milk? It's supposed to help. I've ran out of milkshake powder now tho :( lol

Not that I can remember, just really bad AF type cramps. Could just be because everything's so much more sensitive. Make sure matt's gentle with you ;) lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's great news about your results hun, so happy for you! Looks like Snooky is nice and snug in there :happydance: :hugs: Gaviscon is perfectly fine chick, I have been prescribed it by my Doctor as I get it really bad. I have the huge 500ml bottles lol! Can't wait to see bump pictures and scan pictures :yipee:xxx

Laura - It's amazing feeling them wriggle about isn't it? Tyler wriggles and kicks all day now, had some really strong ones and I can see him from the outside, like watching an American wave :haha: Karl is feeling him a lot more now too, we are both loving it :D xxx

Jess - I'm great thank you hunni, just been really busy with these weddings etc, was absolutely knackered this morning, it has really taken it out of me lol. Hope you're ok chick? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm an 18 trouser size and didn't struggle too much! Managed to find it first time, was easier everyday after that. So I wouldn't have thought you'll have a problem :) I just found it gave me massive relief up until I could feel him regularly, and then on quiet days it's nice too reassure things too. Maybe see how you feel in a few weeks time.
> 
> Don't cha just love it! Lol do/can you drink milk? It's supposed to help. I've ran out of milkshake powder now tho :( lol
> 
> Not that I can remember, just really bad AF type cramps. Could just be because everything's so much more sensitive. Make sure matt's gentle with you ;) lol xx

True...its not like im terribly worried about it. It comes and goes and only happens maybe 4 times a day now where as in the first few days around af it was pretty often. I suppose its a lot to do with all the extra stuff down there.

LOL poor matt has major blueballs syndrome  Since we found out, we havent had numpty once. We spoke about it a couple of days ago though and he says hes too scared too until he knows whether the baby is ok or not. But he did then go on to say that if baby is fine...im in for it on the holiday lol.

I dunno...its weird...ive always been a sexual person with matt but now, it feels weird. It almost feels like i can go the next 8 months without now. I know this sounds odd but the thought of getting our freak on with our kid down there has really messed with my head.

Did you girls have a moment like that and it passed? :D

As for the doppler, I think ill try one out then if it works. You can hire them off ebay right? x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - That's great news about your results hun, so happy for you! Looks like Snooky is nice and snug in there :happydance: :hugs: Gaviscon is perfectly fine chick, I have been prescribed it by my Doctor as I get it really bad. I have the huge 500ml bottles lol! Can't wait to see bump pictures and scan pictures :yipee:xxx
> 
> Laura - It's amazing feeling them wriggle about isn't it? Tyler wriggles and kicks all day now, had some really strong ones and I can see him from the outside, like watching an American wave :haha: Karl is feeling him a lot more now too, we are both loving it :D xxx
> 
> Jess - I'm great thank you hunni, just been really busy with these weddings etc, was absolutely knackered this morning, it has really taken it out of me lol. Hope you're ok chick? xxx

Ohh i need to get my doctor to write me a prescription on tuesday!

I dont think ill bother with bump pics cos i am actually a big girl and I dont think im going to show..perhaps just get a different shape overall. Im ok with that though. Just want my baby!

Ladies we need videos of these moving little boys!!


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - That's great news about your results hun, so happy for you! Looks like Snooky is nice and snug in there :happydance: :hugs: Gaviscon is perfectly fine chick, I have been prescribed it by my Doctor as I get it really bad. I have the huge 500ml bottles lol! Can't wait to see bump pictures and scan pictures :yipee:xxx
> 
> Laura - It's amazing feeling them wriggle about isn't it? Tyler wriggles and kicks all day now, had some really strong ones and I can see him from the outside, like watching an American wave :haha: Karl is feeling him a lot more now too, we are both loving it :D xxx
> 
> Jess - I'm great thank you hunni, just been really busy with these weddings etc, was absolutely knackered this morning, it has really taken it out of me lol. Hope you're ok chick? xxx
> 
> Ohh i need to get my doctor to write me a prescription on tuesday!
> 
> I dont think ill bother with bump pics cos i am actually a big girl and I dont think im going to show..perhaps just get a different shape overall. Im ok with that though. Just want my baby!
> 
> Ladies we need videos of these moving little boys!!Click to expand...

I went through a stage where I didn't want to :sex: either hun, I think it's common to be honest :hugs: 

I'm sure you'll have a lovely bump chick, I'm a big girl aswell and you can see my bump right? 

I keep trying to video Tyler wriggling but he stops, must have a 6th sense lol! I'll get him one day, I'm determined! :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

That's good that they've slowed down then chick :) 

It was almost a month after we found out before we had sex! And now its once a week if we're lucky! I just get so tired by the end of the day all I want is sleep lol I straddled Simon yesterday and lent down to kiss him, my god did it hurt my hips! Won't be going on top for a while I can see! Lol 

Its the best feeling ever :) 

Sarah im sure you'll get a bump! I didn't think j would, just look fatter lol but I def think you can tell its baby now lol finally! I'm sure you'll get one too! 

I've not tried since the other week, I'll have to have a go when he's got his major wriggle on lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello Ladie's, 

Thank's girlie's and im good thx natt feel a little sick TBH. Im due AF saturday. Glad your ok and very busy with wedding before you know it baby will be hear keeping you busy. :D x x x

Sarah I cant really say I went off sex, some people dont have a sex drive during pregnancy but mine hit the roof lol and heart burn was a killer for me. I tryed Gaviscon, Rennie's and they didn't work but doctor gave me some liquid stuff cant remember the name but it worked for quite a while but I could'nt complain it was beeter the rennie and gaviscon. x x x

P.S pregnancy can have so many bad side affect's lol but it dont stop women going for round 2 and so on lol. I suffered with cramp in my leg's every night, could never sleep alway's hot, heart burn sickness but that will never stop me going back for more lol, I miss pregnancy so much. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Sorry to hear you feel sick hun, hope it passes soon :hugs: Fingers crossed AF stays away on Saturday :dust: Been busy little bee's this week lol, time to chill out now though and unwind! Only just realised that we have less than 100 days to go! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

This is an af free zone so she won't hit you ;) :hugs: 

Only 86days for us :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

And 235 for me!! :happydance:

5wks today too :yipee:

Which means happy 26 to you Natt!

Jess hope she stays away!

The sex drive came back last night lol...was all raring to go but then just as I was baout to pounce i convinced myself to wait till friday. Now im just tortuing myself!

Hope you ladies are all good today :) x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha what you like! I pounced last night, wish I hadn't today, my hips are killing me!! Lol 

Woohoo for 5wks and 26wks :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

No cowgirling for you yet lady!!!


----------



## Laura2806

Too bloody right! Lol no sex should do the trick!  xx


----------



## sarahuk

I tell you one thing...the caravan is gunna be rockin!

I -think- ive had my first proper day with some MS. Im not entirely sure but...ye. Today for most of the day ive been feeling really queasy, but yet almost like I want to eat something at the same time. Strange!

Hows my ladies and bumps doing today? :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

You go girl!!! Lol 

yay for morning sickness! Lol try eating little and often to hold it off :) and when you brush your teeth try not to get too much toothpaste on your tongue, that still makes me feel sick! 

I'm just bored! Lol lil mans loving my ribs today :( xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh no!! Go easy on mummy Blue!! Thats the part that scares me actually..im going to be nervous at your stage that snooky is gunna be testing out a battle hammer on me insides :(

Yep just had some soup and it seems to have helped. Do you think it is morning sickness then? I wasnt sure if it was too early or not! x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I've gotten used to it now. It doesn't hurt, atm anyway lol 

Probably, your 5wks now :) don't think its too soon at all hun :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's.

Natt and laura you really both aint got long at all and sarah before you know it baby will be big :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I know jess i can't wai! 

One of the girls at work, her finances SIL had her baby over the weekend, vie emergency c-sec at 32wks due preeclampsia, lil mite only weighed 2lb 9oz I think! I reckon blue's bigger than that already! Good thing is baby isn't on any breathing equipment and is doing great :) think her oh might get a beating tho! He's put a pic on fb of the baby and she hadn't even saw her herself! I'd be absolutely livid!! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I reckon id be devestated if that was me :( Poor girl!


----------



## sarahuk

And lol..think my hormones are up in the air already too...ive been crying my heart out at nothing multiple times today haha..poor matt looks worried like hes done somet wrong


----------



## Laura2806

I'd be so angry if it was Simon! It's so out of order for him to do that! 

Haha good old pregnancy hormones ey! I get like this sometimes and cry on my way home from work, a song will set me off then it makes me think how much I wanted my grandma to hold my baby, she was always so proud of there being 4generations when we went out and I wanted her to tell people we we're 5 generations. Man I miss her :cry: 

Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay for 86 days! :happydance: xxx

Sarah - Thank you chick :D Happy 5 weeks and 1 day to you :happydance: xxx

Jess - Time is flying hun, doesn't seem two minutes since we announced our BFP's :shock: xxx

My GTT went well this morning, the drink wasn't as bad as I thought. Had to take blood from the back of my hand the second time though as she went in the same hole the first time and as it was already bruised, she didn't manage to get any blood. The lady that did it happened to be my friend so we got looked after hehe :winkwink: The 2 hour wait was awful! My back and bum were hurting lol, Tyler was hyper though and me and Karl was sat watching him boot me from the inside, think he got sugar rush :haha:


----------



## sarahuk

Glad the test went well Natt!!

AWww Laura :hugs: I thought that too the other day...I wish my nan was here :(

I gotta go for hcg bloods done again tomorrow. Its just to make sure they are still going up tho apparently...didnt help me feel calm tho! x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad it went well natt, I got my lucazade this morning ready for mine tomorrow! Hoping my mum will be able to him while we're there as she's not felt him move yet! 

:hugs: back at ya Sarah 

The ways yours go up they'll be off the scale :haha: I bet its bought all the nerves back tho :( only 2more sleeps tho!!!! :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

haha well...Im hoping they are still trippling! But ill be happy with a double :) And yep...3 more sleeps and ill know for sure! Cant WAIT! x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun :hugs: I should really stop reading up on things lol, I was really worried about the test from what I had read but it wasn't half as bad! :dohh: xxx

Laura - Thank you chick. Do you get to take your own Lucozade in? We had to have a drink that they give us, it was like rola cola. If Blue is anything like Tyler, I think your mum will be able to feel him kick tomorrow, makes them proper hyper :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha turns out I can't count lol 

Yh I gotta take lucozade in myself, wouldnt mind but its gotta be the original which I can't stand! :sick: that is the advantage of pure sugar lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Really not looking forward to that test lol. 1) it takes me 2 hours for them to get blood out of me anyway 2) Cant stand sugary drinks lol...the joys!!


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I think I would have preferred Lucozade than the rola cola they gave us, wonder why they didn't let me take my own lol :( xxx

Sarah - You'll be fine chick, they will find a way to get your blood, they are vampires :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Rola Cola...love it haha!

How are my preggolicious ladies doing today?

I feel :sick: and hungry all at the same time!! Its weird how feeling sick can make us so happy lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah hun im sure it'll be fine :) 

I was surprised that lil man didn't start dancing after the Lucozade, think he's used to the sugar now tho lol went shopping, well to asda afterwards and bought my first baby toiletries :D can't wait to use them now :) 

I guess diff hospitals have diff ways of doing things. 

I'm with you on the feeling sick and hungry notion! Oh and chuck a bit of heartburn in there lol went the pub for lunch and im hungry again now lol had my pedicure too which was lush :) just waiting for mum and sip to finish having theirs done, could do with a nap too tho lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha i could do with the nap too.

Mind you...what doesnt help is that the lovely neighbour next door has a 20 year old son whos gone a bit haywire. Hes totally addicted to weed. I wasnt really that bothere before I got pregnant but now its driving me crazy. He smokes in the garage with the door wide open and so it blows straight into our kitchen, and my bedroom. So im forever having to sniff the fumes.

I really dont want to be sniffing that crap pregnant so..matts gunna go round when we get back off holiday and say smoke it at the top of the garden or brace for impact. Cos im not very nice when im mad lol.

I want a pedicure now!! And aww on the toiletries! Cant wait to start buying stuff :) x


----------



## Laura2806

That's really bad Hun, I'd kindly ask him to smoke it away from the houses and if he doesn't then id contact the police, it's unsociable at the end of the day. 

It's not even like it smells nice lol smells so sickly and sweet its awful! 

Treat yourself when get back of holibobs :) mind you I've been waiting until I couldn't do it myself before paying lol got me some new slippers and a cardigan too  I'm proper broke but thought fuck it I need something new! Lol 

Did you have your bloods done today? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I'm not too bad thank you hun, bit worried about weight gain though..need to have a word with my Midwife so I don't worry myself to death :blush: How are you hun? Hope the :sick: feeling passes soon, although a lot of pregnant ladies welcome it as it's a sign that everything is ok :D Eww...the smell of Weed is disgusting! Knocks me :sick: xxx

Laura - Aww, did your mum not get to feel Blue wriggling then? :( Ooo yay for buying baby stuff :happydance: We packed Tyler's hospital bag today, I know it's early but you can never be too prepared if they are eager to meet everyone :haha: Glad your GTT went well though chickadee :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

No she still hasn't felt him the little bugger!! Lol 
wow you are prepared! Lol not even thought about it yet lol I'll start on my bag when finally move! Mind you the way things are goin he'll be here before then! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> That's really bad Hun, I'd kindly ask him to smoke it away from the houses and if he doesn't then id contact the police, it's unsociable at the end of the day.
> 
> It's not even like it smells nice lol smells so sickly and sweet its awful!
> 
> Treat yourself when get back of holibobs :) mind you I've been waiting until I couldn't do it myself before paying lol got me some new slippers and a cardigan too  I'm proper broke but thought fuck it I need something new! Lol
> 
> Did you have your bloods done today? Xxx

I did :) Results tomorrow after 2pm :pray:

Im gunna treat myself to something babyish when I get back (fingers crossed!). I cant wait lol.

Yes I should go round and slap him silly. I feel sorry for his mom cos hes turned nto a right dickhead. Still...not putting up with the weed prego. Hes got till after the holiday then my viking gunna show him his battlehammer


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I'm not too bad thank you hun, bit worried about weight gain though..need to have a word with my Midwife so I don't worry myself to death :blush: How are you hun? Hope the :sick: feeling passes soon, although a lot of pregnant ladies welcome it as it's a sign that everything is ok :D Eww...the smell of Weed is disgusting! Knocks me :sick: xxx
> 
> Laura - Aww, did your mum not get to feel Blue wriggling then? :( Ooo yay for buying baby stuff :happydance: We packed Tyler's hospital bag today, I know it's early but you can never be too prepared if they are eager to meet everyone :haha: Glad your GTT went well though chickadee :) xxx

Awww chick...what is it youre worried about? Too little or too much? Im sure youre worrying yourself about nothing! :hugs: x


----------



## Laura2806

Make sure you let us know what they are :) yay for baby somethingness lol 

Hmmmm I hope its not the same battlehammer you get to see :/ 

Natt I haven't weighed myself for weeks as im too scared to! Last time I did id put 3lb on :( I know I haven't gained on my legs, bum, arms, boobs etc, as my clothes all still fit, its literally my bump growing and what I hope is water retention in my face and now feet as they're starting to swell along with my ankles. 

Really don't wanna go to work today, got more important things to do like make sure we move.tomorrow not next effing week! I know its playing on my mind as I dreamt the current owner called me again and asked if we can wait til next week and that the sols emailed some paperwork for us to sign and email back :( xxx


----------



## sarahuk

HAHAHA at the battlehammer comment!!! :grr:

AWw chick. Im sure that youll get good news and that youll be moving in this weekend. All this worry and anxiety will end up nothing..youll see! x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, I'm sure she'll feel him soon chick. They start to get a lot more active as the pregnancy goes on, at least when they still have enough room that is anyway. I was worried to weigh myself aswell but I'm always hungry these days so thought I better check xxx

Sarah - I'm worried that I have put on too much hun, did the working out last night and if they scales are right, I have put on far too much! You are only meant to put 2 and a half stone on throughout the whole pregnancy :shock: :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah but remember that is only an average honey. Some women also carry more amnitoic fluid than other women. Then you have to factor in water retention etc.

Try not to worry hun! Your body is just doing what it needs to protect and nurture little Tyler :) Im sure its not too much! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Natt as long as your both healthy weight doesn't matter :hugs: 

As for the house.......we think its gonna be Tuesday!!! Trying not to get ny hopes up until its all conformed tho! 

I have a baby poking my ribs :/ xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Beta level 3696. Level aimed for based on last hcg: 2360ish. Happy times!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Thank you hun :hugs: I hope that is just the case, don't want anyone on my case when I'm in labour, nagging down my ear that I have put on too much weight :blush: People keep telling me that he's going to be a big baby as big baby's run in Karl's family, also because Tyler looks big on his scan pictures? :( Woohoo for HCG levels! They are rising nicely :happydance: :yipee: xxx

Laura - Thank you hun, that is very true :hugs: They seem to be messing you around a lot with the house :( Ouch for Blue kicking your ribs :shock: I think I just tickled Tyler lol, was just chilling in the chair and I felt something poking out of my side, I tickled it and Tyler jumped! Bless him :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah that's absolutely fantastic hunni I bet your both over the moon :) so holy for you guys :hugs: 

Oh yes! Lol aww how cute! It doesn't actually hurt atm its just pressure but I can def feel him there lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Thank you hun :hugs: I hope that is just the case, don't want anyone on my case when I'm in labour, nagging down my ear that I have put on too much weight :blush: People keep telling me that he's going to be a big baby as big baby's run in Karl's family, also because Tyler looks big on his scan pictures? :( Woohoo for HCG levels! They are rising nicely :happydance: :yipee: xxx
> 
> Laura - Thank you hun, that is very true :hugs: They seem to be messing you around a lot with the house :( Ouch for Blue kicking your ribs :shock: I think I just tickled Tyler lol, was just chilling in the chair and I felt something poking out of my side, I tickled it and Tyler jumped! Bless him :) xxx

Thats so cute about tyler!! Bless him :)

Dont worry about it at all chick. Im not...and im a quite big gal and know im gunna get lectured but :shrug: You look lovely to me and bump looks lovely too!

Have you mentioned the big babies running in the family? Im sure I heard somewhere of having a scan later on if they suspect baby is going to be big...am i imagining that?


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah that's absolutely fantastic hunni I bet your both over the moon :) so holy for you guys :hugs:
> 
> Oh yes! Lol aww how cute! It doesn't actually hurt atm its just pressure but I can def feel him there lol xxx

I can understand why so many women just go straight in for their second and hate not being pregnant :) I cant wait to feel some movement!

I am very relieved hun. I had a nightmare last night that I went to the bathroom and wiped and there was a mucus plug and that when i wiped again I saw the sac on the paper and I was bleeding everywhere. I was so scared to go to the bathroom when I woke from the dream. I know its just my subconcious dealing with the worry about tomorrow but hearing that my numbers are still going strong did bring some relief. I just want the scan done now so i can truly relax


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun I had quite a few of those dreams, scared the hell outta me! I even dreamt I gave birth to a stillborn on the bathroom floor :cry: like you say tho it's just your mind dealing with all the worries :hugs: they soon stop and turn into dreams of when baby is here :D 

I won't purposely go straight into another pregnancy, cause of the wedding for one lol but your body needs time to recover from tpwhats it's been through. My friend almost had to have a hysterectomy after having her second 11months after her first, she prolapsed and they gave her 2months for it to correct itself or they were gonna take it all out :/ but there's a lot of women who go straight back into TTC and don't have any problems at all. I want to start trying again after the wedding, won't be going on any BC in the meantime tho! 

If they suspect baby is big they do a growth scan to see if they are big or it's just waters, Simons boss had her baby Monday at 36wks, baby weighed 7lb 8oz hence the early delivery lol she was induced too. 

Is it bad that I want reflexology at 36wks? My mum's friend does it and the 2 ladies she's done it on so far have both gone into labour the following day, she won't do it it before 36wks by the way lol do you think I'm crazy? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It's towards the very end that they are meant to stick their feet up in our ribs, really not looking forward to that part :haha: xxx

Sarah - Thank you chick, you are helping to put my mind at ease, I panic over literally everything! :dohh: I can't wait to tickle him again, it was so cute :blush: Now that is something I haven't actually mentioned to the Midwife, do you think I should mention it? Aww hun, I wouldn't worry about your dream, you'll be having plenty more like that, I had a dream that we went for our scan and found out we were having a boy, could see his little willy and everything, when I popped him out, he was a girl..really weird! We had bought literally everything Blue aswell :haha: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Aww Hun I had quite a few of those dreams, scared the hell outta me! I even dreamt I gave birth to a stillborn on the bathroom floor :cry: like you say tho it's just your mind dealing with all the worries :hugs: they soon stop and turn into dreams of when baby is here :D
> 
> I won't purposely go straight into another pregnancy, cause of the wedding for one lol but your body needs time to recover from tpwhats it's been through. My friend almost had to have a hysterectomy after having her second 11months after her first, she prolapsed and they gave her 2months for it to correct itself or they were gonna take it all out :/ but there's a lot of women who go straight back into TTC and don't have any problems at all. I want to start trying again after the wedding, won't be going on any BC in the meantime tho!
> 
> If they suspect baby is big they do a growth scan to see if they are big or it's just waters, Simons boss had her baby Monday at 36wks, baby weighed 7lb 8oz hence the early delivery lol she was induced too.
> 
> Is it bad that I want reflexology at 36wks? My mum's friend does it and the 2 ladies she's done it on so far have both gone into labour the following day, she won't do it it before 36wks by the way lol do you think I'm crazy? Xxx

That's so upsetting having a dream about that hun, would have been scared myself aswell! :( :hugs: 

Did they induce Simons boss as her baby would have been big if they didn't? That's good that they do a growth scan.

That's not crazy at all hun, I think we are all eager to meet our little ones :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I keep moving him now lol 

I'd leave it and see how your measuring Hun as thats what they go by :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh I keep moving him now lol
> 
> I'd leave it and see how your measuring Hun as thats what they go by :) xxx

Aww bless lol :) 

I'll do that then hun, thank you :hugs: 

Just been and booked my Flu Jab, it's in October. Saw a baby hedgehog on the grass as we were walking to the Doctors, it was so cute! Luckily it was heading the opposite way to the main road! I took a picture of it, just wanted to pick it up and bring it home :haha: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I love them they are so cute!

Weve all had some pretty nasty dreams it sounds like. Hopefully i wont have any more after tomorrow. 1 sleep!! Matt has suddenly decided that he thinks i have twins in the oven lol. I said he had no basis to base that on and he said ofc he does, my cousins are twins and he has twin cousins too lol...think hes gunna be dissapointed to find theres only one in there!

Hmm i dunno about the reflexology. If its something that can trigger labour, anything, id stay away from it just incase. 

Natt if it carries on worrying you then id mention it, if only to put your mind at ease :) x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I love them they are so cute!
> 
> Weve all had some pretty nasty dreams it sounds like. Hopefully i wont have any more after tomorrow. 1 sleep!! Matt has suddenly decided that he thinks i have twins in the oven lol. I said he had no basis to base that on and he said ofc he does, my cousins are twins and he has twin cousins too lol...think hes gunna be dissapointed to find theres only one in there!
> 
> Hmm i dunno about the reflexology. If its something that can trigger labour, anything, id stay away from it just incase.
> 
> Natt if it carries on worrying you then id mention it, if only to put your mind at ease :) x

Apparently hedgehogs carry tons of diseases but they are still cute, we just don't think about the diseases :) 

Fingers crossed you don't have anymore bad dreams hun, same goes for us all! Ooo I can see where Matt's coming from with twins then, they run in Karl's family too but there's only one in my oven :haha: 

I will do hun, will just make sure I eat healthy and do plenty of exercise, if I still keep gaining weight rapidly then I'll mention it :) Thanks chick xxx

1 MORE SLEEP! EEEEKKKKK! :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

I reckon you have nothing to worry about hun. You look like my mates did at 26wks (ive been comparing piccies!) so I dont think youve put on too much weight! 

I saw one in the daytime once on the street...it was absolutely riddled with fleas. Im talking so riddled that it looked like the entire back of it was alive. Was awful!


----------



## Laura2806

Hedgehogs are cute but def full of nasties! 

I'll book mine at the next midwife apt, next Thurs, possibly Tues if I can get an afternoon appointment that is. 

I agree with matt! And no more sleeps! In fact hopefully its been done and confirmed by now :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Had my scan :)

Im measured at exactly what I said I was...5+4. Pregnancy is definitely in my uterus and my tubes are clear and ovaries look healthy. 

As its early they could only see the sac and the yolk, but ive been booked back on the 19th for another scan to see the baby and hear the heartbeat!

Jeez...I cant believe how relaxed I am now. Matt was so cute...when she turned the screen matt burst into tears :D 

I am so happy...feels so...real now :D I love my little snooky so much already :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







5+4.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni that's fantastic news :) so glad everythings ok and in the right place! You deserve this! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun! Now I can officially like this is my babbling home too! I mean..now its all confirmed and stuff.

Happy!! Matts also had a change of heart now...he wants to know the flavour!! x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww thank you chick, puts my mind at ease a little knowing I'm more or less the same size as your friend at 26 weeks :) 

Aww that's awful about the hedgehog you saw, poor thing! :( 

Really glad everything went ok at your scan chick, gave me goosebumps and tears of happiness for you both! :hugs: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Got my results back this morning from my GTT, everything is normal and requires no further action :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for normal gtt :) 

Sarah I knew he would! Just wait until further along! I'm so glad we did! Even though the nursery is still neutral lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun, so glad everything turned out ok :) xxx


----------



## teenah99

SARAH and BABY - eeeee! Dude, I am so excited for you! Yay, yay, yay! Your scan pic is PERFECT! So adorable!

Laura - OMG, only 82 more days!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeeeee! This is too crazy! Also, YAY FOR MOVING!

Natt - Baby's an eggplant now! So exciting! 

ME:

I've been COMPLETELY swamped with work and school...thus, I have neglected my BnB. But, I have like .5 secs to wirte an update, so, here it goes:

24+1 weeks today! My v-day was yesterday! Dionna is super wiggly today, and so sweet! Off and on this week I felt her from the outside, ever so slightly, and I even saw her moves on one day. Also, I've started feeling her while standing up, which was never the case, OOOOO, and while I'm laying on my side, which again, never happened before. I love her so much! 

I rearranged her nursery, and washed/organized all of her clothes into size categories...it was HARD WORK!

MY LITTLE NIECE KHLOE IS DUE TO BE BORN VIA c-section ON Sept. 24th!!! Eeeeeeeee! We are super stoked! I hope that she's ok. It sounds weird but I am so scared that she'll feel scared and lonely in the NICU while recovering, bc she wont be close to her mommy, whom she has been with everyday prior. It breaks my heart to think about that...I don't want her to feel alone. I wish I could fly out to be there with her and my sissy, but I just can't afford it, and also, my little girl needs me to stay home and grow her...Pray for Khloe's comfort and recovery, k?

X


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah Great news hun, Baby is defo snug as a bug. :D x x x

Natt great news too hun. Glad all is normal for both of ya. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks teenah, it's all hands on deck now! 

Happy belated v-day :happydance: 

Let's have some nursery piccies :D I can't wait to get lil blue's room done :) 

Yay for Khloe's impending arrival! I bet you can't wait! I'm sure she's gonna be just fine, the op will go perfectly and she'll be home in no time. Sending you all loads of hugs and best wishes :hugs: xxx

Jess how things Hun? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - They are getting big now aren't they? We will have our babies in our arms before we know it! I'm sure Khloe will be fine hun and well looked after in the NICU :hugs: xxx

Jess - Thank you hunni :hugs: xxx

I have had to wear breast pads today as I'm leaking and it's going on my clothes, colostrum is really sticky stuff!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im good thx laura. AF arrived today but new it as iv had bad lower back pain since yesterday morning. x x x How are you and family. x

Your welcome natt. x x x

Hope your all ok and baby's x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Natt im jealous of your leakiness! I'm doubting whether I'll get any milk at all :( really want to try and breast feed lil man too :( 

Jess hun sorry to hear about af :hugs: did you put oh on any of the cuts Sarah reccomended? 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Really sorry to hear AF arrived :( :hugs: xxx

Laura - Some ladies don't start producing it properly until baby is born. There's still a bit of time left though for your milk to come in, makes your nipples flakey and sore, not nice to be honest lol :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Lol my boobs haven't changed one bit :( the one part of me I wanted to get bigger hasn't lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Lol my boobs haven't changed one bit :( the one part of me I wanted to get bigger hasn't lol xx

Aww no :( You can have some of mine if you like? The backache I get with them is awful! :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

OMG!!!! 3rd Trimester for us tomorrow!!!! Woop woop!!!! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## Excalibur

Don't know if I ever shared this video with you ladies, me and Karl made it, dedicated it to Tyler :D 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD-yHbDInLA


----------



## Laura2806

Haha id gladly take some hun! 

Aww yay for 3rd tri! Can you believe how quickly its going? I can't wait to get to 30wks! Then it'll feel like the home straight :D 

I'll go watch the vid now :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Won't let me watch it on my phone :(


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha id gladly take some hun!
> 
> Aww yay for 3rd tri! Can you believe how quickly its going? I can't wait to get to 30wks! Then it'll feel like the home straight :D
> 
> I'll go watch the vid now :) xxx

I would gladly give you some hehe :D 

I can't believe how quick it's gone hun, the past 6 months have just flown! :shock: Me too chick, the final 10 weeks :winkwink: 

Shame it won't let you watch the video on your phone, nevermind :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol Laura your boob's will most likely swell straight after labour and im mean rock solid and so tender but massive :D lol, with out the pain I would'nt have minded keeping then lol but the go down after a week or so. :( gutted lol. x x x

thx girlie's. x x x

Laura im off out shopping today to go get him some more vit's and other thing's iv seen that are good for sperm but I really dont think the problem lie's within my fiance m y doctor's just a liein git that need a good old slap artound the face. But I'll just have to prove it to the prick by getting my fiance's SA done ASAP and getting the result's back. I believe they are gonna be 100% normal. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Natt bring on the next 11wks :D can't wait! 

Yh my sil's are back to how they we're pre pregnancy but hers were massive by this time lol oh well Simons not used to them anyway lol 

At least it'll rule him out hun, every line of enquiry they do is a bonus! Fingers crossed for good results xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woohoo! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

We're homeowners!!!!!! :d :d :d :d


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> We're homeowners!!!!!! :d :d :d :d

Yay for becoming proud homeowners!!!! So happy for you, about time ey? :haha: :happydance: xxx


----------



## teenah99

Laura - YAY! Homeowners at last!


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies! About time indeed lol 

I tell ya what I'm glad we're not doing this when im 36wks like we originally thought! So bloody tired, my feet are killing me, my hips are mega painful today and i just wanna stop at home and carry on unpacking! Lol 

Lil mans active this morning! I think he appreciates his new home :) and we have a nursery! It was so lovely last night deciding where his furniture will go :) can't wait to get everywhere unpacked so we can start decorating the lounge and nursery :D 

Week 29 today too! Almost into the 30's!! And boy do i feel it today! Lol 

How's my ladies doing? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks ladies! About time indeed lol
> 
> I tell ya what I'm glad we're not doing this when im 36wks like we originally thought! So bloody tired, my feet are killing me, my hips are mega painful today and i just wanna stop at home and carry on unpacking! Lol
> 
> Lil mans active this morning! I think he appreciates his new home :) and we have a nursery! It was so lovely last night deciding where his furniture will go :) can't wait to get everywhere unpacked so we can start decorating the lounge and nursery :D
> 
> Week 29 today too! Almost into the 30's!! And boy do i feel it today! Lol
> 
> How's my ladies doing? Xxx

I think you would be absolutely shattered if you tried to move and decorate when you are 36 weeks pregnant :shock: 

Aww that's so sweet that Blue is active, must definetly be showing his appreciation for his new home hehe. Will we get to see pictures of little mans nursery when it's all done up? :winkwink: 

Happy 29 weeks!!!! :happydance: Not long to go nowwwwwwwww :yipee:

Went shopping today with Karl, Mother In Law and her friend, bought Tyler some really soft bunny slippers and a baby bath. Mother In Law's friend made me panic as she said it looks like Tyler has dropped and she said don't be making an early appearance..oh dear lol :shock: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

At least I wouldn't be at work but I don't think id manage lol hard enough as it is! 

He's literally just woke up :) gave me a little wiggle to say 'morning mummy' and that's it lol got midwife today and I finally get measured! I'll let you all know how I get on! His nursery is packed full of stuff already! I'll take a pic of it later lol but yh you'll be one of the first to see it :D 

Aww hun don't worry, some days lil blue is really low and others he's really high, my bump was mega small the other day but back to normal the next, I think it all depends on where they're lying. I was hoping midwife would be able to tell me his position today but I highly doubt she'll be able to feel him through my blubber lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> At least I wouldn't be at work but I don't think id manage lol hard enough as it is!
> 
> He's literally just woke up :) gave me a little wiggle to say 'morning mummy' and that's it lol got midwife today and I finally get measured! I'll let you all know how I get on! His nursery is packed full of stuff already! I'll take a pic of it later lol but yh you'll be one of the first to see it :D
> 
> Aww hun don't worry, some days lil blue is really low and others he's really high, my bump was mega small the other day but back to normal the next, I think it all depends on where they're lying. I was hoping midwife would be able to tell me his position today but I highly doubt she'll be able to feel him through my blubber lol xxx

You would be mentally and physically exhausted hun! 

Aww bless, that's so cute! Hope everything went ok at the Midwife yesterday and they finally measured you? :D Yay! Can't wait to see a picture of little Blue's nursery :happydance: 

It's strange isn't it how they can change the look of your bump by changing their position :haha: I keep trying to feel the position of Tyler but it's quite difficult, got a feeling his head is on my right side and his feet on my left, managed to get a video of him kicking last night, can only just see it though I think :blush: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Woohoo!!!! Had a nice surprise from Mr Taxman this morning so we are hoping to book a 3D/4D scan for next week!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Excalibur

My friend had her baby last night via C-Section, weighing a great 9lbs 5 oz :happydance:


----------



## Excalibur

Ladies, just looking for a bit of advice as I'm freaking out here..had quite a bit of white, watery discharge when I went for a BM earlier, had a bit of stomach ache for the past couple of days and also backache, also yesterday I had to go for frequent BM's, do you think it's worth getting checked out or just see how I go? This pregnancy malarky sure likes to make us worry! :blush:


----------



## teenah99

Go get checked...


----------



## teenah99

Only have a moment to spare...so busy at work...

25+1 weeks today...baby is less active and scared me for the first hours of the day, but she is moving a bit now so i am hoping that she is just having a lazy growth day.

Lastnight was HORRIBLE. Long story short i found out that my husband has been talking to this woman from work on the telephone for the last week...sounds innocent enuff if you don't know his "rule" for opposite sex friends in our marriage and the fact that he was hiding it, and lying about having spent extra time at the gym working out when really he was having phone conversations with that bitch. Needless to say I called her and left a very specific message about never calling my husband again...As for him, I was very specific about the fact that he married an evil bitch and that I will fuck up his world. 

It was a really bad night...but I feel that after speaking through it, we are better for the event...It's hard to explain, but it actually opened up conversation about how we have lost the friendship aspect of our marriage over time...i mean, it happens, we live together and are together 24/7...it changes things...so, we are now moving forward with trying to recapture that friendship we so loved in the beginning of our relationship...

P.S. Don't get me wrong, I am still devestated by the event and his behavior, but I do know that it wasn't a malicious or sexual/inappropriate chain of phone conversations...so it makes it easier to get past it...


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura congrat's on homeowner :D x x x

Natt get checked ASAP hun. Better to be safe then sorry I always say. I would rather waste there time if that how it is. GL and hope baby & you are well. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Im home! :) Had to come home early tonight instead of tomorrow...everything was great until a few days ago and now morning sickness has hit me full throttle. Can barely keep anything down and just feel :sick: constantly x


----------



## Laura2806

Hi ladies so I've been a bit absent last few days im so tired of late and the house is nowhere near straight! Bed is lush tho! I love it lol 

Matt how's it been now? Sometimes I can a few times a day and others not at all, for me its just my body dealing with lil blue. Who by the way hasn't woken up yet, which I don't like :( makes me worry! Yay for your friends lil bubs arriving, how are they both doing? 

Teenah at least you've talked it through and have tackled the problem rather than leaving it to fester and make you more angry and stressed. I hope you get your friendship back hunni :hugs: 

Thanks jess, so much to do its unreal! Gonna have a good bash at getting it all done today if we can, gotta nip out this morning tho so im hoping we won't be too long. I'm not getting up til lil man has given me some good kicks tho! 

Sarah, sorry your suffering hunni :hugs: its weird that none of us really suffered, maybe your getting it for us all lol glad you had a good time and yay for almost 7wks!!!! Not long until scan number 2! 

As for me, like I said lil mans been quiet this morning, this is unusual and scares me :( hopfully he's just having a big fat lie-in! After all this new bed is totally gorgeous, even if it does take up the entire room! There's only room for the moses basket now lol having the dogs here make it so much more homely too :) 

How's my ladies today? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Glad its sorted Teenah :hugs:

Yep Laura I reckon hes just sleeping :) Hes got to clap a lot of weight on now ready for his birth so hes probably just tired!

Yep i defo think im getting all the sickness three fold lol. I woke up this morning, got up, and had puked twice within the first 10 minutes. Cant keep anything in again so am back in bed feeling like crap. I dont wanna moan cos i wanted this pregnancy so bad...but it does rather suck lol. Im so thirsty and hungry...just wish i could eat something!!

Yep scan on Wednesday at 7wk2d cant wait! x


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Glad you and OH seem to be moving forward and getting on better now as you have both had a good chat, still doesn't make it right with what he's done though :hugs: xxx

Jess - Thank you hun, it's seemed to ease off now so I'm just seeing how things go, going to mention it to my Midwife next week and see what she says xxx

Laura - I think I know which position Tyler is in but can't be 100%. They sure like to make us worry don't they?!? I think now though, they are going to be restricted with their movement as they have less room to move about it? Mummy and baby are doing really well thank you hun, she should be home tomorrow at the latest, she had to stay in hospital a bit longer due to a longer recovery for a c-section xxx

Sarah - Aww hun, hope the morning sickness eases off for you soon, hope you had a nice break away apart from that. Welcome home!!!! :hugs: :D Yay for scan soon! Can't wait to see how much little Snooky has grown :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Had a pretty poop morning :( was really out of breath, thought I was gonna pass out in b&q so we paid and got out. Went to sainsburys care for food hoping that would help, well 45mins later and no food Simon went to ask and turns out the order hadn't gone through!! Was livid so got some stuff for curry tonight and got out of there, still feeling like shit! Came home and had a sandwich and felt loads better so we sorted the pantry, kitchen and some more in the spare room lol currys all cooked now ready for Simons mate and gf to come round. Think I need a nap tho lol lil blue lurked up once I was feeling better too :) 

My sil was like you Sarah, she was sick till about 20wks! Fingers crossed it passes quicker for you tho. Try drinking flat lemonade as its good for you when you can't keep anything down :) 

Natt they don't half! When I got out the bath yesterday you could see blue! I had a lump from my robs down to lady bits straight down the middle lol very odd!! 

Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura I would have been so pissed to wait that long and not get my food! Id have gone godzilla mode lol. Glad that you went home and made some lovely curry though! Im drinking loads of sprite and 7up atm. Its like I have a first i cant quench!

Natt thanks chick :) Yep not long to wait not for the scan. Just hope the MS is better for it dont want to puke on the sonographer lol.

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I wasn't impressed lol that's good then, im like that, i can drink pints one after another and I've never been a big drinker. 

SOooo tired! I'm hoping Simons mate and gf aren't here late lol they didn't get here till 9 tho. I could sleep now lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad to hear you felt better once you had something to eat hun :hugs: It's awful when you feel faint, I have had a few episodes like that, not nice at all! 

Wow, bet that must have been weird but nice to see! I think they are running out of room now so you'll probably see more bits poking out every now and again :haha: xxx

Sarah - You're welcome hunni :) Woohoo! Let the countdown begin! Now that would be embarrasing but I'm sure they have seen it all before :blush: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Lol problem is i puke quite violently so it wouldnt be the first time ive done more than puke at the same time if you catch my horrible drift. Now THAT...could be a disaster lol! 

Hope you are all well today?

x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Laura dont push your self to hard hun. Apart from having baby's room ready (or if baby's staying in your room) and everythink else will gradually come together. :D Glad getting your house has finally happened for ya hun. Defo know it wont be lpng untill baby come's. :D x x x

Natt glad your doing better hun. Atleast you got a good head on ya. :D x x x

Sarah sorry to hear you had to come back early but hope you had a great time despite the morning sickness. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Its horrible isn't it :( only seem to get faint at the weekend tho! Very strange lol 

Yh it was nice :) be weird later on when I can see more of his scrawny little ass lol the next 10 and a bit weeks need to go quickly! Lol 

Haha Sarah that would be embarrassing! Should be a normal scan this time round shouldn't it? 

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol im sure it will hun. But I know it does not feel like it goe's quick. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess, missed your first post! Lol I think we're goona start stripping the lounge next weekend and see what we're left with lol then once that's done make a start on the nursery :) I defo want it done before lil man's here. Even though he'll be in with us for a while, I don't want him having to be in the house when there's leftover pain fumes around. xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

That's ok hun. I understand that's what we didn't want but we lived at MIL's when honey was born so had to decorate before honey was born, dont get me wrong the room was lovely but well toooooooooo small. Only a single box room. So when honey was 6 month's we finally got our own place and honey went in her own room last year november (21 month's old) and straight in a toddler bed could'nt bear leaving her at night but if I left it any longer I dunno if she would have sleep in there alone. But im sure you can have in done in time. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Not good at all hun :hugs: 

I'm not too bad thank you chick, knackered though, only had 2 hours sleep last night! :( xxx

Jess - Thank you hun :D xxx

Laura - It sure is awful hun :( Aww bless, the 3rd Trimester is what everyone says drags like hell, fingers crossed it won't though :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh its hard to know when to put them in their own room. My cousin was about the same age as honey but he's 7now and still gets in bed with his mum and dad every night, yet my niece has been in her own room for a couple of weeks and she's only 11wks old. But she outgrew her moses basket and would only sleep in her cot so they didn't have a choice. 

We'll probs do the same, wait until he outgrows his moses basket and move him then, it'll be hard but if he sleeps better im all for that lol 

Natt I hope it doesn't drag lol else I'll be trying things to get him out at 37wks lol I'll probably start decorating other rooms lol started the lounge this afternoon! I'm now knackered and can't do anymore but Simons still going lol I actually hate wallpaper and the house is full of it!! :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I don't blame you hun lol, I'll probably be the same! :blush: 

Just make sure you take it easy hun, don't do too much at one time otherwise you'll end up having a breakdown as you'll be physically and mentally drained! :( 

Bless Simon, decorating until all hours to make sure the house is nice for you and Blue, and of course himself :haha: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha we'll be sharing inducing labour methods lol 

Yh I will do, thing is I think im now starting to nest which isn't good lol 

He's a star bless him :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura best get the local indian on speed dial and get simon ready for the 37wk nookie then!!

Doctors today :) Just a general checkup ive had booked for a month but think cos of snook that will end uip being a midwife discussion instead. Least ill know whether i need to make an appointment or wait for colsultant appointment!

I ordered some of those sea bands for ms...god i hope they hurry up lol. Starting to struggle to do anything with the lack of food and stuffs.

happy 28wks Natt! EEkk...im now a blueberry!!

Hope you are all well today!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awwww love him my brothers like that with my mum his 8 lol. I didnt want that to happen. I dunno how the hell me and fiance would have got a BD round in lol. x x x

Thx natt. I'll relax lol. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I'll have the curry but leave the sex lol 

Let us know how it all goes at the docs hun :) fingers crossed the bands arrive soon! 

Haha that's my thinking, how can you BD when there's a lil one lying there lol its bad enough with the dog! Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls!

Laura - you're almost done baking Blue! OMG! I can't believe this! We have all been together through it all, next stop - Labour and delivery! Also, I am stoked about your new home! There is NOTHING like buying your first home. I did so in 2008 and I cried when they handed me the keys!

Natt - How on Earth are you doing in your new place? When do we get pics of your setup?

Sarah - Oh my, MS! Eeeek! I never really suffered, I mean, I felt horrible due to sour tummy and nausea, but I didn't really puke...except I do puke every morning from brushing my teeth...totally weird because I have never had an issue with it prior to being preggers. Everybody recommends different things for MS, but honestly my feeling ill couldn't be cured. I think that drinking plenty of ice water with lemon was the only thing that kept me from dying, as I didn't have feeling dehydrated to contend with on top of feeling ill. Oooo...soon you will have a night of horrible stomach stretching pains! Or at least I did around 8-9 weeks, then again at 12-14 weeks, and again 16-18 weeks. I believe that I am having another bout creeping up as my tummy has been sore - I'm really starting to pop now! My tummy stretching pains literally came every two weeks and last for one complete night. So...keep me posted on yours, I find it all facinating!

Jess - I hope that you and your family are doing well. How's your little one? I bet it's amazing watching her grow!

Me:

25+4 weeks preggers! Had a terrible night's sleep or lack there of...new symptoms: painful knees while laying down despite having a host of pillows between my legs, sore achey hands and feet it just started yesterday and really hurts.

Also, I seriously pee 4-6 times a night. ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! Once I fall asleep and forget about the pain, I am rudely awaken by the urge to pee! 

My little birdie is still a bit sluggish lately, she really worried me yesterday, but then she started kicking super hard and it made me happy! It's so lovely to feel her and know that she's ok. I love her so much!

I hope that you are all doing well!


----------



## sarahuk

Bless..its lovely to see you all so amazed and on :cloud9: from the movement...i cant wait!

Teenah thank you so much for telling me what might happen in advance. It certainly does help with the worry! Ive been getting some pains every now and again already but to be fair ive had them since I missed my period :) What I have noticed is that i can no longer lay on my tummy at all. Not used to sleeping any other way so...not fun!

im going to try the icewater with lemon. I defo cant quench this thirst I have. I never used to pee more than a couple of times a day and now im going every hour...if im like this now i dread to think what i am like later on!

And Teenah...girl...you owe us a new bump piccie I think! Infact I reckon you all do! Give Sarah her fix!

x


----------



## Laura2806

Lol teenah only 10more weeks and 2days until d-day! I wouldn't mind him a wee bit early but nothing major tho lol after 37wks is ok! 

It great :) I've moved out 4times tho so its not quite as exciting unfortunately :( still feels good tho! The decorating has begun which I love cause it helps me nest lol 

Aww hun I hope your sleeping improves! I've not been to bad with peeing during the night tbf, I just have a massive wee in the morning lol im with you on the pains tho! I wake up everytime I roll over in my sleep due to the pain it causes in my hips! Feels like they're being ripped apart! Walking like I've shit myself too! Midwife offered a physio referral but it take 4-5wks and I won't be working by then so will be able to rest up, so I said its not really worth it tbf and she agreed. 

Lil blue does that to me then makes up for it big style! I'm getting more movement than kicks now, like I feel his move around and him stretching and stuff :) its truely amazing cause I picture what he's actually doing and can imagine him having a good old wriggle :D 

SArah hun it won't be long at all, I first felt blue at about 15wks so not long to wait :D how fid the docs go? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Docs were fine :) Im gunna be seeing the midwife first who will then decide if i need consultant care.

He also said i was dehydrated and gave me some safe pills for MS. Im gunna try and battle against using them tho.

When I got home i found some blood tinged CM :( Not a lot but still has scared me. Since then ive started having af pains...tho im very aware it could be down to me imagining it.


----------



## teenah99

IF YOU ARE DEHYDRATED IT IS VERY DANGEROUS FOR YOUR BABY. It causes uterine contractions, which at this stage can cause a MC. PLEASE DRINK TONS OF WATER AND AN ELECTROLYTE RICH DRINK ASAP. It could explain the blood tinged CM. Even if you can't feel the contractions they can be happening. Drink water k? No soda, squash, juices, just WATER, lots of water. 

I am a water nazi. Like obsessed with drinking it. So I'll stay on you about it! :winkwink:


----------



## sarahuk

Haha honey :hugs: I know it shouldnt, be your post made me smile!

Im not sure if there was anything there or not, if it was it was so tiny.

I do have achy cramps though. But ive read that at 7weeks the embryo is making its last proper connection to me with the placenta...and so it can cause cramping and spotting so I am hoping that its just that which is causing the cramping.

Its not really severe...its just noticeable. Matt made me a lovely meal and ive managed to keep it down! Infact...right this second I dont feel sick at all :) Hoping thats not a bad sign actually..

Anyway...im sure all is fine and that im freaking about nothing! But im drinking lots Teenah...promise! Spesh now i can! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Pretty sire I still had cramps at 7wks hun, the main thing is eating and drinking plenty, little and often tends to help. Glad you managed to keep a meal.down too :) don't forget tho, symptoms come and go so don't worry.yoursellf! 

Scan number 2 tomorrow :D 

Eugh so effing tired its horrible!! We still haven't christened the house or new bed as im always asleep before Simon even comes to bed :( I try to stay but just can't! Its his birthday tomorrow and we're going to see Micheal McIntyre so im hoping he comes to bed straight afterwards and we can finally christen the house! Lol 

Didn't stop eating yesterday and I've woke up hungry today! Never bodes well lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol laura have you got a stolker. I know what you mean though. x x x

Thank's teenah family fine and honey's good thx. and yer it is lovely seeing her growing up but it goe's so quickly once there here. It's nearly been 3 year's since she was born and over 3 year's since I got pregnant. I dunno were the time, day's, month's and year's went lol. All I say is enjoy it as much as you can cause there not little for that long. Soon you and the girl's will be able to do the same. Not long now. x x x Hope you baby and family are good. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Pretty sire I still had cramps at 7wks hun, the main thing is eating and drinking plenty, little and often tends to help. Glad you managed to keep a meal.down too :) don't forget tho, symptoms come and go so don't worry.yoursellf!
> 
> Scan number 2 tomorrow :D
> 
> Eugh so effing tired its horrible!! We still haven't christened the house or new bed as im always asleep before Simon even comes to bed :( I try to stay but just can't! Its his birthday tomorrow and we're going to see Micheal McIntyre so im hoping he comes to bed straight afterwards and we can finally christen the house! Lol
> 
> Didn't stop eating yesterday and I've woke up hungry today! Never bodes well lol xxx

Thanks hun :hugs: Cramping gone and had no signs of any tinged cm since so think i must have seen some fluff or something on the paper lol.

Sickness also back mad style :sick:

Yes you need to get christening! Can you get it in before you go out for his birthday maybe so youre not too knackered when you get home?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Must be hard watching them grow :) i can understand why most people want more than one...I think id be getting super clucky once they are out of that baby stage :) x


----------



## Laura2806

That's good them, lets hope these bands arrive soonies! 

We'll have to go as soon as im home from work :( thing is too there's so much to do atm, fitting it in is hard lol we always used to BD loads in the evening, afternoon etc when we had our own place before so probs once we're up and running it'll be the same again lol 

I'm pretty sure I'll want to start trying again right after the wedding, I want them to be close in age too, all willing that is lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah your so right. It didnt feel like honey was a baby for long before I new it shes was crawling, walking, Talking. Time fly's and it make's me miss having a baby even more. x x x

Laura Im doing the same but not after my wedding lol, We haven't even set a date but it's no rush, I know he love's me and he know's I love him. That's good enough for me dont wanna rush into everythink at once lol. :D But yer like I was saying once iv had my second baby im gonna Just stick to NTNP and as I will have a baby (then lol) It will take my mind of more lol just dont wanna be waiting another 3 year's lol. Well it's not funny but if I dont laugh, i'll cry lol. :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah theres been a lot of stress with getting into the house, and now organising the house. Soon youll be breaking those springs!

We will be the same Laura. We have said that we wont be going on birth control at all. I dont know if ill track and just go ntnp but i want them close together too :)

Ive got my first aversion :( I cant stand the thought of drinking a coffee or tea. I used to love my cups of tea...I MISS my cuppa...but every time i think about drinking one i start to dry heave :cry: Sad times! Worth it but..man I miss it lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I said when er started that I wouldn't be going back on birth control, it'll be condoms ot nothing, I think tracking will make me want another straight away which isn't good for your body. Plus I don't wanna be all fat and uncomfy for the wedding lol jess I can't wait yo get married lol so exciting planning it all, which is something I nerd to crack on with actually lol maybe I'll wait until mat leave then get going with it all again. 

Aww bless ya hun, mine was chocolate which killed me lol I can eat it now tho  xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Sounds like a plan to me lol, sharing our Labour methods :thumbup: xxx

Sarah - Hope your sea bands arrive soon hun, sickness is horrible! I haven't suffered with any luckily enough but from what I have heard, I'm quite grateful! 

Thank you chickadee, happy 7 weeks and blueberry! :happydance: xxx

Teenah - Unfortunately, there won't be any pictures of the house we moved into a few months ago, we have had to move to the Mother In Laws until we find somewhere else, the house is just too dangerous for us to be there, full of dampness, the kitchen floor could have fell through at any time as there was a leak in the cellar! None of the repairs were getting done, we just got fobbed off! So we moved out, tenancy doesn't end until November though so hopefully we'll find somewhere else before Tyler arrives! :( 

I totally know where you are coming from on the peeing 5-6 times a night! So irritating isn't it? I'm sure they use our bladders as bouncy castles in there! :haha: xxx

Jess - Good girl hehe :winkwink: xxx

We have got our 28 week Midwife appointment tomorrow! Doesn't seem like 3 weeks since we were last there! Also...we have booked a 4D scan for Thursday!!!! :happydance: Can't wait!! Also...we are going to see my family on Friday, staying over and coming home on Saturday, exciting week this week!! :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura - ye good point about the giving it some time thing :) I reckon the last things on our mind after giving birt anyway is going to be doing the smexy time..atleast it will be for me!!

Natt the house sounds horrid...glad you moved out! Thats so awful!! Im sure youll find somewhere lovely to start again in :)

One more sleep! Cant wait! Defo sickness pill tomorrow tho...executive decision made.

Im now also realising how much im going to miss being able to take stuff other than paracetamol. I developed the headache from hell and they havent touched the sids!

The bad wind in early pregnancy is giving me crap awful stomach cramping..please tell me this bloating and bad wind doesnt last all first tri lol x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Laura - ye good point about the giving it some time thing :) I reckon the last things on our mind after giving birt anyway is going to be doing the smexy time..atleast it will be for me!!
> 
> Natt the house sounds horrid...glad you moved out! Thats so awful!! Im sure youll find somewhere lovely to start again in :)
> 
> One more sleep! Cant wait! Defo sickness pill tomorrow tho...executive decision made.
> 
> Im now also realising how much im going to miss being able to take stuff other than paracetamol. I developed the headache from hell and they havent touched the sids!
> 
> The bad wind in early pregnancy is giving me crap awful stomach cramping..please tell me this bloating and bad wind doesnt last all first tri lol x

If they would come and do the repairs and everything, we could have made it very homely but they are just not bothered about us, as long as they get their rent money, they don't care! Not giving them the benefit of the doubt anymore, would rather give someone else our money who will help us! 

Yay for one more sleep!! Woohoo!! :happydance: 

The headaches can be quite painful sometimes and as you have found out, paracetomol don't do a lot to help! :(

You will be happy to know that bloating and wind doesn't last everday for 9 months, it comes back in the 3rd Trimester though, well, it has for me lol! :blush: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Laura - ye good point about the giving it some time thing :) I reckon the last things on our mind after giving birt anyway is going to be doing the smexy time..atleast it will be for me!!
> 
> Natt the house sounds horrid...glad you moved out! Thats so awful!! Im sure youll find somewhere lovely to start again in :)
> 
> One more sleep! Cant wait! Defo sickness pill tomorrow tho...executive decision made.
> 
> Im now also realising how much im going to miss being able to take stuff other than paracetamol. I developed the headache from hell and they havent touched the sids!
> 
> The bad wind in early pregnancy is giving me crap awful stomach cramping..please tell me this bloating and bad wind doesnt last all first tri lol x
> 
> If they would come and do the repairs and everything, we could have made it very homely but they are just not bothered about us, as long as they get their rent money, they don't care! Not giving them the benefit of the doubt anymore, would rather give someone else our money who will help us!
> 
> Yay for one more sleep!! Woohoo!! :happydance:
> 
> The headaches can be quite painful sometimes and as you have found out, paracetomol don't do a lot to help! :(
> 
> You will be happy to know that bloating and wind doesn't last everday for 9 months, it comes back in the 3rd Trimester though, well, it has for me lol! :blush: xxxClick to expand...

Its awful when you get a landlord like that. They make you feel like cattle. I dont even begin to understand how they can expect a pregnant lady to live in a hovvle like that. Im glad youre out!

YAY I think for ir not lasting the whole way through..imagine it must be even more painful in third tri tho? x


----------



## sarahuk

Snook is perfect! !!

Hes measuring on track and is currently 1cm long. Sounds tiny but like i said to matt...just weeks ago he was a sperm..this is pretty incredible!

We saw the heartbeat going like crazy too. Was such an amazing experience and matt was in tears. Ive been on :cloud9: since. I cant believe theres a little baby in there with its heart beating so fast!

I got a pic but the quality was not so good...she said it was because its all so small but...here it is anyway. The bit at the bottom is the yolk sac, and the bit between the yolk sac and the wall is Snook EEK!! Ive now announced it on facebook...what happens now happens :) But I honestly think its all going to be good!
 



Attached Files:







7+2v2.jpg
File size: 74.4 KB
Views: 4









7+2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni sorry to hear about the house :( sucks big style, fingers crossed you find something before lil man is here! yay for scan and midwife apt :) we got a very nice letter from mr taxman yesterday and it was the first thing I fought about, might ask Simon if we can book another in lol I wanna see bugs again!! Lol 

Sarah no more sleeps! How was it? Update us pleases! 

Hot flushes from hell today! Not good lol oh's birthday today so we're off to see Michael McIntyre tonight :D taking a break from house stuff lol 

I'll upload a bump piccie later too ,;) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah yay massive hugs! Its all going perfect :D so so happy for you I could cry! Lil man just stuck his bum out in happiness too ;) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

That must mean im having a little girl..hes flirting already!

Hope you and Simon have a great time tonight chick! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Eeeeek! He said yes :) will be good to compare the two :) natt I share your excitement! Lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Nah I can only imagine you with a boy lol 

Thanks hun :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Charl reckons boy too. And Matt!

You watch...it wil be totally pink  x


----------



## sarahuk

ooo happy 30wks laura!!


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I thought ours was pink but nope lol all blue! Can't wait to see him again :D 

Thanks hunni :) here's bump this morning!! 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary_zps49625e6a.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - They are absolutely useless, they lied to us, told us the repairman had been informed yet he came and put a to let sign up, which wasn't even meant for our house..and he knew nothing about the repairs! Really p***** me off! :growlmad: 

Yeah it's quite painful in 3rd Tri hun, well, it is for me, can't speak for any of the other ladies hehe! 

Omg omg omg omg!!!! Lovely scan pictures! Glad everything is well with Snooky, soooo happy for you chick!! :hugs: :happydance: xxx 

Laura - Thank you hun, I'm hoping we do find somewhere before Tyler is born, wanted to make him a nursery soooo bad! Don't know if we are going to get that opportunity now! :( 

Yay for Simon agreeing to let you see Blue again! Can't wait to compare pics hehe, when are you going to book it for? :D :happydance: 

Happy 30 weeks hunni and lovely bump! :D xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Think I am going to be left with a nice bruise on my arm, it's already started to show and it's swollen, didn't want to part with my blood again! Managed to get some eventually though. I may also have a water infection and there was Protein in my wee so I may need antibiotics and also I have had to put in for some Iron tablets as my Iron is a bit low. Tyler bump is measuring 29cm and has a nice strong heartbeat as always though! :D

I am also de-hydrated! Need to drink more water :shock:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah lovely scan pic hun, and Dont worry pic is great, honey was like 1 little and 1 big pea stuck together at my first scan lol. P.s Could Be Twin's :D x x x

Laura your bump is growing lovely hun. Beautiful little baby in there pretty much fully developed now. Wow not long. Cant believe time has fly'ed since your BFP. Bet your both so excited and cant wait to meet your little man :D x x x

Natt hope your ok hun, Did you tell your midwife? it's quite dangerous being de-Hydrated. Glad baby is measuring a lovely size. x x x

I cant wait to see all your LO's when there born girlie's bet they will all be very Cute. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I'm sure you will do Natt, is there not anyone you can go to for advice on how to deal withe landlord? I don't see why you should pay for shit! I know what you mean about a nursey, I was the same at our old house cause we couldn't decorate, mind you it wouldn't have been big enough! I'm sure you will do hunni :hugs: 

You gots your 4d today!!! How exciting! Can't wait to book ours now :D will be great to compare pics too :) 

Thanks hunni :) he's growing nicely :) 

Aww bless ya Hun the de-hydration is probably why it was difficult to take the blood. Fingers crossed it is just a water infection and not the start of pre-e, I'm sure protein in your water is a sign, I maybe wrong tho. 

Thanks jess can't wait to meet him and have my first cuddles with him :) soon it'll be you again :hugs: 

Swelling has started :( I now have cankles fat feet and had to take my engagement ring off, when I did it was literally cutting into my finger :( in a way I can't wait to get my body back to just being mine lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha I thought ours was pink but nope lol all blue! Can't wait to see him again :D
> 
> Thanks hunni :) here's bump this morning!!
> 
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary_zps49625e6a.jpg

Awwww Laura your bump is so lush!! :cloud9: x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - They are absolutely useless, they lied to us, told us the repairman had been informed yet he came and put a to let sign up, which wasn't even meant for our house..and he knew nothing about the repairs! Really p***** me off! :growlmad:
> 
> Yeah it's quite painful in 3rd Tri hun, well, it is for me, can't speak for any of the other ladies hehe!
> 
> Omg omg omg omg!!!! Lovely scan pictures! Glad everything is well with Snooky, soooo happy for you chick!! :hugs: :happydance: xxx
> 
> Laura - Thank you hun, I'm hoping we do find somewhere before Tyler is born, wanted to make him a nursery soooo bad! Don't know if we are going to get that opportunity now! :(
> 
> Yay for Simon agreeing to let you see Blue again! Can't wait to compare pics hehe, when are you going to book it for? :D :happydance:
> 
> Happy 30 weeks hunni and lovely bump! :D xxx

Well look at it this way natt...its gunna be a lot of hardwork if you end up moving right before Tyler is born. And you want to be taking it easy right before not painting walls and being up ladders etc. Tyler will have an awesome nursery...even if mum and dad make it for him after he is here :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Think I am going to be left with a nice bruise on my arm, it's already started to show and it's swollen, didn't want to part with my blood again! Managed to get some eventually though. I may also have a water infection and there was Protein in my wee so I may need antibiotics and also I have had to put in for some Iron tablets as my Iron is a bit low. Tyler bump is measuring 29cm and has a nice strong heartbeat as always though! :D
> 
> I am also de-hydrated! Need to drink more water :shock:

Drink more water lady!! Hope that the protein goes away quick! :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Sarah lovely scan pic hun, and Dont worry pic is great, honey was like 1 little and 1 big pea stuck together at my first scan lol. P.s Could Be Twin's :D x x x
> 
> Laura your bump is growing lovely hun. Beautiful little baby in there pretty much fully developed now. Wow not long. Cant believe time has fly'ed since your BFP. Bet your both so excited and cant wait to meet your little man :D x x x
> 
> Natt hope your ok hun, Did you tell your midwife? it's quite dangerous being de-Hydrated. Glad baby is measuring a lovely size. x x x
> 
> I cant wait to see all your LO's when there born girlie's bet they will all be very Cute. :D x x x

Matt wanted twins 

BUT...defo only looked like one heartbeat on the screen :) Cant wait for the 12wk one now! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like both you ladies need to get drinkng more :) Dont let Teenah catch you!

Im sure the swelling will go down soon Laura :hugs:

Natt good luck today cant wait to see Tyler! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks hun :) he changes shape so often! I look different every hour somedays lol 

Twins would be awesome :D 

Sarah I hope it does but im not convinced, ankles and feet have got worse :( my feet burn so much I had to get Simon to put his cold pint on them when we were at a party a couple of weeks back :( roll on mat leave lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm ok thank you hun, got a nice bruise on my arm now where they struggled to take my bloods, just waiting for my other results and prescriptions to be ready now. I told my Midwife about everything that was concerning me yeah xxx 

Laura - We went to the housing office, well, we thought it was the housing office but they only dealt with council properties, not private landlords :wacko: Hopefully we'll find somewhere better by the time our Tenancy runs out anyway, fingers crossed! We are not living there so it's just an empty house until November lol. 

I sure have hun, going to be setting off in about an hour, can't wait! Eeekk! Can't wait until you have yours then we can compare pictures :D 

I have always been tight for parting with my blood but I think you might be right, being dehydrated can't of helped :shock: I hope it's not the start of Pre-E hun, will hopefully know in a few days. 

Eeeks! Sorry to hear you are suffering from cankles hun :( I had to take my rings off a while ago as my fingers kept swelling up! Got myself some Maternity trousers and also a Maternity belly bar which says "It's a boy" on it :D Got a few gifts for Tyler aswell, handmade, might upload a picture for you all to see :D

Sarah - I didn't look at it like that hun, you are right though, doesn't matter when his nursery gets decorated, as long as he does get one in the future, right? :winkwink: 

I have been making sure I drink a lot of fluids, I knew something wasn't right as it was darker than usual and I had a lot of discharge :blush: Thank you hun :hugs: Really excited to see Tyler today, will upload pics and maybe a video as soon as we get home :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Can't wait to see him :D I bet you cry! Lol I did hehe 

Aww sounds lovely :) yes please for piccies :) im hoping to book the scan tomorrow if we can :D 

im sure you'll find something chick and yh it doesn't matter when his nursery gets done as long as he gets one :) I think its such a big part of having a baby! 

My feet are soooo sore today :( I keep taking my shoes off but they still hurt then :( 

Lil mans doing some strange things today! I can feel where his bum is and he keeps moving it lol love it :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Can't wait to see him :D I bet you cry! Lol I did hehe
> 
> Aww sounds lovely :) yes please for piccies :) im hoping to book the scan tomorrow if we can :D
> 
> im sure you'll find something chick and yh it doesn't matter when his nursery gets done as long as he gets one :) I think its such a big part of having a baby!
> 
> My feet are soooo sore today :( I keep taking my shoes off but they still hurt then :(
> 
> Lil mans doing some strange things today! I can feel where his bum is and he keeps moving it lol love it :) xxx

It was such an amazing experience hun! :cloud9: :D

Yay! Fingers crossed you get a scan booked for tomorrow :happydance: 

Oh it is, need to decorate and make it homely for baby! 

Hope your feet ease up soon chick, sounds awful! :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Our 4D scan was amazing! Tyler was asleep most of the time but we had some movement, a couple of smiles, a wave and a yawn! :D :cloud9: He's head down with his bum on my left side and his feet in the middle of my stomach if that makes sense? Lol :D Here are a couple of photo's, I have uploaded them all onto Facebook so if any of you have that, feel free to send me a PM and I'll add you then you can view them all :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY NATALIE_38.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4









BABY NATALIE_37.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









BABY NATALIE_39.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sarahuk

OH MY GOODNESS!!! They are so clear!! Hes absolutely gorgeous hun! I bet youre on cloud 9 today eh? :D Amazing...I want one! :D

And yep..hes gunna have the bestest nursery :D And i reckon as well..when baby comes, youll be glad of that extra help around you hun for a bit :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! They are so clear!! Hes absolutely gorgeous hun! I bet youre on cloud 9 today eh? :D Amazing...I want one! :D
> 
> And yep..hes gunna have the bestest nursery :D And i reckon as well..when baby comes, youll be glad of that extra help around you hun for a bit :) xx

Thank you so much hun, we definetly are on :cloud9: It was such an amazing experience, would definetly recommend a 4D scan to anyone! :happydance: 

Can't wait to make a start on his nursery, can't wait until he's here now after today! :D That's true chick, as the saying goes, every little helps :haha: xxx


----------



## teenah99

super busy just saying OMFG! Natt!!! He's a doll! so perfect!!!!! I say that my dionna might just have to date both Tyler and Blue at the same time! They are too cute to choose between!


----------



## Laura2806

How beautiful is Tyler! So amazingly cute hunni :) bet you can't stop looking at them can you! Did you blub? Lol

We can either do this weekend or the weekend I finish work as Simons folks are away next weekend! :growlmad: so I might see if they can book us in for this weekend :) I wanna see him even more after seeing Tyler! 

It's unbelieveable how incredible they are! Sarah its a must in my eyes, something you have to experience! And lovely keepsakes too. The place we went too had one on a canvas and a picture of the baby once here, I was amazed at how close they were, hardly any difference at all. 

Oh and pm coming your way :) I wanna see more lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura Thx sweetie. x x x

Sarah I bet he does, Who wouldnt after so long of trying hay. I wouldnt mind twins lol but cant even get a single egg up the duff lol. :D x x x

Natt sorry to hear that hun and glad to hear you told midwife. Awwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute. It's like looking at a new baby. His so cute sweetie and the pics are really clear. Bet that made you even more excited and more impatient to meet your little man. :D x x x

Well Im so ill today. I ov'ed yesterday and only got a round in, in the morning but leaked out cause DF been helping MIL paint SIL's bedroom. Sorry if TMI lol. Me and honey have got a horrible cold. Feeling real crap. Hopefully it will hurry up and go but you never no with a cold. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS!!! They are so clear!! Hes absolutely gorgeous hun! I bet youre on cloud 9 today eh? :D Amazing...I want one! :D
> 
> And yep..hes gunna have the bestest nursery :D And i reckon as well..when baby comes, youll be glad of that extra help around you hun for a bit :) xx
> 
> Thank you so much hun, we definetly are on :cloud9: It was such an amazing experience, would definetly recommend a 4D scan to anyone! :happydance:
> 
> Can't wait to make a start on his nursery, can't wait until he's here now after today! :D That's true chick, as the saying goes, every little helps :haha: xxxClick to expand...

MAtt doesnt want one :( :cry: he says that he doesnt want to see how the baby looks before its born because its all part of the excitement. No sex finding out, no 4d scan, hes a meany! :D x


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> super busy just saying OMFG! Natt!!! He's a doll! so perfect!!!!! I say that my dionna might just have to date both Tyler and Blue at the same time! They are too cute to choose between!

Haha bless!! If I have a boy...shell also have a choice of a toyboy! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Laura Thx sweetie. x x x
> 
> Sarah I bet he does, Who wouldnt after so long of trying hay. I wouldnt mind twins lol but cant even get a single egg up the duff lol. :D x x x
> 
> Natt sorry to hear that hun and glad to hear you told midwife. Awwwwwwwwwwwwww how cute. It's like looking at a new baby. His so cute sweetie and the pics are really clear. Bet that made you even more excited and more impatient to meet your little man. :D x x x
> 
> Well Im so ill today. I ov'ed yesterday and only got a round in, in the morning but leaked out cause DF been helping MIL paint SIL's bedroom. Sorry if TMI lol. Me and honey have got a horrible cold. Feeling real crap. Hopefully it will hurry up and go but you never no with a cold. x x x

Youll get there chick :) I totally gave up emotionally and was 10000% convinced after my tests that I wouldnt get pregnant without major intervention. Our bodies are weird like that..they have a habit of surprising us. Stay strong!

Hope you feel better soon! x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess it'll happen soon hunni :hugs: 

No way Sarah! How mean of him lol he might change his mind tho! It made it more for us knowing what we're having and seeing him in such detail :) can't wait for the boss to go so I can book the next scan lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Wont be long to wait for that scan either!

I know where matt is coming from. Hes so excited about the birth...all the months of not knowing what it is etc. I do reckon though when he sees the next scan and can see that it actually looks like a baby, his thoughts on the scan might change. I think its a whole new level of bonding when you see something that was once a blob change into a little person :) So I reckon ill get one!

He still doesnt want to know the sex tho. I took him in Mothercare to pick up a gift and was showing him how little unisex stuff they had but he didnt take the bait lol. To be fair...I reckon even when the scan comes ill try and stand strong and not want to know :)

Hows my preggosaurus ladies today? :) I think i had my first craving...toast with sugar! nomnom!


----------



## Laura2806

Booked the scam for 6th October, not impressed at having to wait an extra week cause his folks are away :( not sure how I feel about his brother coming neither :/ my own brother wouldn't want to! 

Yh I think he might once snooky looks like a baby, makes it so much more real! I wish I could have stayed strong and not found out but then im glad we did at the same time. 

Toast with sugar?!?!?! Strange lady lol 

I'm ok hun, lil mans not been so active the last few days but I think its cause its been so hectic both at work and home he doesn't know what's going on lol he's has just had hiccups tho! Then they stopped and started again lol males me feel queezy after a while lol xxx


----------



## teenah99

Sooo...here's an update:

26+1 weeks and Dionna has been REALLY active as of Tuesday of this week. But she is sleeping a lot today, so who knows what she'll be like tomorrow! We had a heart ultrasound on Tuesday, it did not go well because the ultrasound tech was a fucking evil heavy handed bitch who scared my baby and hurt my belly! She literally pressed so hard and shook my tummy so much that I was sore and my baby was trying to defend herself by kicking and getting very upset. I could have killed this evil cow! Dionna squished her legs and arms over her cheast and made it impossible to see the heart views that we needed, tho we confirmed that it has four chambers, so that's good at least. I have another scan to check her heart at 28 weeks. I did get a pic of her face that I'll post later, it's not a fancy 4d one, but it shows that she looks JUST LIKE ME! LoL. I have a unique fat face that has asian/monkey-ish attributes, and sure enough so does Dionna! No joke! My little monkey twin! Additionally, I had to do another one hour glucose test, so obviously i did it and guess the fuck what happened?! Um...they tell me that I did it for nothing because I was given the test at the wrong time and that i need to repeat it at 28 weeks...SOOOOO there I was having a damn sugar induced fit since I DO NOT drink sugary things and had just injested a damn pint of pure sugar! Ugh...oooo and the best part of the visit was when I expressed my concern about not having an appetite to the doctor that I was seeing (i see a different one everytime to ensure I get to know them all in case i get someone other than my doc at birth), the doctor i was seeing very rudely told me that since I am 100 lbs over my ideal body weight that he wasn't concerned about my baby's nutrition! Ummm...really? Just because I'm fat doesn't mean that my baby doesn't need me to eat veggies, proteins and drink milk! Honestly, he was so rude about it I could have puked! I really feel like he hates chubby people...FUCK HIM.

Rant over.

Update on Khloe (big sissy's baby girl):

SHE'S GUNNA BE BORN IN LITERALLY MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My sister is very ill with pre-e and kidney issues that just developed over the last week, so they are delivering her today instead of Monday and I AM SO STOKED!!!!!! I can't wait to see my little niece! I really hope that she is ok and that her surgery goes well. she's so precious and sweet i don't want her to hurt. Pray for Khloe! 

xoxo


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's. x x x

Sarah like laura said he could alway's change his mind. Just think once you start showing and he can feel baby moving and when you both go shopping and he see's loads of lovely boy's or girl's clothes... It will be hard for him to not wanna know. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni sounds like you've had a pretty rough week! At least you get to see bubs again soon tho :) fingers crossed its better at your next appointment! 

Khloe be a strong little munchkin sweetheart and fight for your family, especially your mummy! Although your such a fighter already I don't think we need worry to much! Teenah please try and keep us updated on her progress Hun and of course your sisters well-being too! 

I'll be thinking about you all :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Booked the scam for 6th October, not impressed at having to wait an extra week cause his folks are away :( not sure how I feel about his brother coming neither :/ my own brother wouldn't want to!
> 
> Yh I think he might once snooky looks like a baby, makes it so much more real! I wish I could have stayed strong and not found out but then im glad we did at the same time.
> 
> Toast with sugar?!?!?! Strange lady lol
> 
> I'm ok hun, lil mans not been so active the last few days but I think its cause its been so hectic both at work and home he doesn't know what's going on lol he's has just had hiccups tho! Then they stopped and started again lol males me feel queezy after a while lol xxx

Atleast you have a date tho chick, something to look forward too!

Yep I think it might have been my first official craving :)

Hmm..I suppose though with all the busy busy around you at the moment with the house and stuff, you might not be quite as acutely aware of his moving. Or maybe cos youre knackered...hes knackered! xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Sooo...here's an update:
> 
> 26+1 weeks and Dionna has been REALLY active as of Tuesday of this week. But she is sleeping a lot today, so who knows what she'll be like tomorrow! We had a heart ultrasound on Tuesday, it did not go well because the ultrasound tech was a fucking evil heavy handed bitch who scared my baby and hurt my belly! She literally pressed so hard and shook my tummy so much that I was sore and my baby was trying to defend herself by kicking and getting very upset. I could have killed this evil cow! Dionna squished her legs and arms over her cheast and made it impossible to see the heart views that we needed, tho we confirmed that it has four chambers, so that's good at least. I have another scan to check her heart at 28 weeks. I did get a pic of her face that I'll post later, it's not a fancy 4d one, but it shows that she looks JUST LIKE ME! LoL. I have a unique fat face that has asian/monkey-ish attributes, and sure enough so does Dionna! No joke! My little monkey twin! Additionally, I had to do another one hour glucose test, so obviously i did it and guess the fuck what happened?! Um...they tell me that I did it for nothing because I was given the test at the wrong time and that i need to repeat it at 28 weeks...SOOOOO there I was having a damn sugar induced fit since I DO NOT drink sugary things and had just injested a damn pint of pure sugar! Ugh...oooo and the best part of the visit was when I expressed my concern about not having an appetite to the doctor that I was seeing (i see a different one everytime to ensure I get to know them all in case i get someone other than my doc at birth), the doctor i was seeing very rudely told me that since I am 100 lbs over my ideal body weight that he wasn't concerned about my baby's nutrition! Ummm...really? Just because I'm fat doesn't mean that my baby doesn't need me to eat veggies, proteins and drink milk! Honestly, he was so rude about it I could have puked! I really feel like he hates chubby people...FUCK HIM.
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> Update on Khloe (big sissy's baby girl):
> 
> SHE'S GUNNA BE BORN IN LITERALLY MINUTES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My sister is very ill with pre-e and kidney issues that just developed over the last week, so they are delivering her today instead of Monday and I AM SO STOKED!!!!!! I can't wait to see my little niece! I really hope that she is ok and that her surgery goes well. she's so precious and sweet i don't want her to hurt. Pray for Khloe!
> 
> xoxo

Come on Khloe!! Aunt Tina needs a cuddle!! How did the birth go? :)

Oh my GOD Teenah...what a mess of an appointment. I cant believe that the tech was like that. I think if that had been me and I saw my baby defending itself from heavcy hands I would have punched the tech in the face. What an evil woman!!!

That was so out of line from the doctor. It was a valid question from any woman at any size, and he was totally disrespectful making a comment like that. I would have blown my top at that too.

I cant wait to see her cute little face hun!! xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's girlie's. x x x
> 
> Sarah like laura said he could alway's change his mind. Just think once you start showing and he can feel baby moving and when you both go shopping and he see's loads of lovely boy's or girl's clothes... It will be hard for him to not wanna know. x x x

You shoulda seen him in mothercare...he was touching everything and had this little boy at christmas grin on his face. I showed him how little unisex stuff they had and his repsonse was "yeah theres not much is there...oh well...we can buy proper outfits after the birth"...doh! :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh 2weeks today and we'll be there waiting to go and see him again :) 

I think my moving more us making him sleep more, I'll mention ut to midwife ar next apt, 2wks Tuesday, if he gets less active tho I'll see her before then for a check up :)

Bless him Simons like that, but he has to buy something everytime we look at baby clothes lol whatever we but from now on will be Christmas presents lol 

eeeeek the lounge is now wallpaper free! And dad and Simon are gonna skim the walls tomorrow so we should be able to pain as of Monday!!! Also me and mum started stripping the nursery today so we'll get that finished tomorrow then Simon can do the walls when we're not painting! Lol put the tester paints in the walls just now and have chosen the colours fir the lounge and nursery! I shall take a pic and upload it :) our little house is starting to come together :D 

How's everyone doing today? Any baby update teenah? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

lol thats funny but maybe he will change his mind FX'd :D if thats what you want x x x

Sarah wanna ask you a question... Do you know if having a cold can affect ovulation??? x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura I cant wait to see the piccies! But yes..make sure to mention Blues quiet times if it continues and its worrying you.

Jess: I believe that the cold itself wouldnt impact ovulation, but that the stress of being ill can. So I suppose the answer is yes in a roundabout way :) Ive had some bad cold when waiting for ovulation and it hasnt personally changed anything with my ovulation but then I think logically speaking, since i can just lay down and do nothing when im sick, im not surprised. If I was running about after a 2 year old then...that could be a different matter! I woud say though that having a cold during ovulation could actually work in your favour. As your immune system is busy fighting the cold, its not going to be as effective at attacking the sperm when they pass through your uterus! So crossing fingers and toes!

Hows me preggo ladies today? :)

I woke up this morning and first thing I did was puke my guts up lol. And now from the puking I have a kickass headache. Yay! On the plus side, ive been sleeping and that helped control the sickness a bit. Im getting rather annnoyed at the fact that my body is telling myself im hungry..like...ALL the time but I dont fancy anything or can stomach anything lol. Funsies!

On a plus side...im sat here now drinking my first warm drink in weeks! Ive been so off with drinks and ive really missed my tea :(

Oh midwife called today! Shes coming to see me at home a week on tuesday. I was sure id have to go see her :shrug:

I was a bit worried last night. Yesterday early on I started with a strong af pain in the same place that ive had all the other pains (so im assuming thats implantation side). It lasted all day, and all through the night and didnt stop. I was starting to feel like maybe somthing was wrong and kept running to the bathroom to check. Then I remembered Teenah saying theres some pains around 8 weeks and not to panic that it was normal so...phew! 

Teenah do you have any good news to tell us yet? :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

We are now wallpaper free!! Other than the ceiling in the nursery which is gonna be Simons job lol then im gonna rub the walls down in there and paint them to see where needs patching up :) the lounge is into having the walls skimmed now so hopefully we can start painting towards the end of the week and weekend :) 

Sarah it really sucks at times lol hopefully it'll start to ease up soon tho chick, eat whatever you want and can keep down, its more important to get something in you than eating healthy atm. Hope you feel better soon chick :hugs: 

I've not heard of a midwife coming out to you, especially not for a booking apt which is what im guessing it is lol oh well saves you going out! Lol 

Try not to worry about the pains hun, it'll be everything stretching and moving about and snooky getting snug! 

I had period pains when I got up this morning and again this afternoon, I guess lil man's having a growth spurt lol he's been more active today which is great :) going my nan's for dinner then its pjs and tv for me, I need to rest now, exhausted!! Oh well its my penultimate Sunday of getting ready for work the next day :D this I like :happydance: xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sorry for the late replies ladies, been over to my home town this weekend to spend some time with my family :) 

Teenah - Thank you hunni, it was amazing! He's measuring average so I'm pleased with that and also everything is going perfect :D Just a case of countdown until his arrival now :happydance: Sorry you have had to deal with a lot of upset with the tech hurting Dionna etc, poor baby girl! :hugs: xxx

Laura - Thank you so much chick, I'm in love, I do indeed keep looking at them over and over hehe, still on :cloud9: :D I was close to blubbing, as was MIL bless her! I can't wait until you have your 4D scan now, they are amazing!!!! :winkwink: I replied to your PM hunni. Sounds like you are getting the decorating done nicely, can't beat a newly decorated house :D xxx

Jess - Thank you hun :D Most definetly lol, December can't come quick enough now!! Eeeeekkk! Excited!!!! :happydance: Hope you and Honey feel better soon chick :hugs: :( xxx

Sarah - Boooo to Matt! :haha: He doesn't have to look at the screen though? I guess he wants everything to be a surprise? I guess it will be great but you have a lot more willpower than me! :rofl: I have never heard of that craving before lol, good luck with that one :D Yay for your Midwife appointment hun, get the ball rolling hehe xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Hope you had a good weekend chick :) 

Aww me and mum cried at our first one but my mil didnt, she couldn't understand why we cried?! Ermmm because we just saw my baby and what he looks like?! Lol I can't wait neither, be good to compare 22wks and 32wks, see how he's changed and if he's still measuring ahead or not lol 

House is starting to come along now, my nan's given us some money today so we can get new carpets and to help with the decorating etc so we'll now get a new carpet in the lounge too :D the only thing that'll need doing in future is the ceiling re plastering as its artex atm and new doors but they can both wait :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Sounds like you have both had busy weekends!

Im tired just hearing what you been upto lol. And happy new week Natt! :flower:

Ye I was surprised to hear she came out to me...I hope all appointments are like that lol. Mind you I think ill be sent for consultant care anyway which means trips to the hospital instead...boooo!


----------



## sarahuk

Do you ladies know if youre allowed to take 2 people in with you for the 12wk scan?

Matt really wants my mum to be there with us. But then I had this horrible thought that he might have invited her and we dont know if its ok!

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I had a great weekend thank you, was great to see my family again and have a good catch up :D 

Aww bless your nan lol, it's the hormones :winkwink: Can't wait to see your pictures hun, see how much little Blue has grown! :cloud9: xxx

Sarah - Thank you hunni, Tyler is now the size of a squash! He's been an Eggplant for the past 3 or so weeks! Happy 8 weeks to you too chickadee! :happydance: 

I think you are only allowed to take 1 person with you into the scanning room, unless you have kids already then they can go in near the end once they have made sure everything is ok :( You can always ring and ask though hun, things might be different where you are? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Not long to wait :) happy 29wks matt and 8wks Sarah!! 

I know its one where I go but my mum went with my brother and sil so they might let her in. Like matt says call and check :) 

Heard some bad news thus morning, one if the supervisors partner has been in and out of hospital with really bad bleeding and collapsing etc, they couldn't find anything so kept sending her home, turns out she was pregnant but its tubal so they've given her some drugs to terminate the pregnancy, she's gotta have another lot of them before they will know if all is ok. Poor girl must be heartbroken. I only hope they weren't trying and if they were that they can catch again when they're ready. 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Thank you hun :hugs: Look at you..nearly 31 weeks! Eeeekkk :happydance: 

Omg that's awful! Poor girl! :( Hope they can catch again in the future hun if they were trying, that's so sad :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I know I can't believe it! soon intot he single digit weeks :happydance: means we need to get a move on with the decorating lol 

I know bless her, she's got 2weeks off work so hopefully by then she'll be feeling a wee bit better. The annoying thing is its took them a good few weeks to find out what the problem was, they'd already done scans too! The hospitals a joke! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Oh dear :( A subject very close to my heart that is. I know which drugs youre talking about. They reacted pretty bad on me and I felt proper shite, so hope she has an easier time with them.

The good thing is that if they are giving her the meds, it means the tube did not rupture, and so she luckily will still have two tubes. You hear all the time about people getting the rupture and loosing tubes so its atleast one positive amongst all the darkness.

I hope shes ok. Its an awful time :hugs:

Im gunna ask the midwife when I see her, and then call and confirm. I suppose I can always ask if matt can come in then switch with my mum for a bit so they both get to see if push comes to shove. Now hes opened his mouth I will feel bad for her otherwise!

Squash...baby getting big! Totally dwarfes my raspberry! 

Man...sooooo exhauted...i could sleep all day every day atm with no probs lol


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I know I can't believe it! soon intot he single digit weeks :happydance: means we need to get a move on with the decorating lol
> 
> I know bless her, she's got 2weeks off work so hopefully by then she'll be feeling a wee bit better. The annoying thing is its took them a good few weeks to find out what the problem was, they'd already done scans too! The hospitals a joke! Xxx

See thats the probs with ectopics...they dont grow at the same speed as a normal pregnancy so they wouldnt have seen it on the scans. It doesnt get the usual gestational sac either so they have to be really looking for an ectopic or have an idea it could be to really pick it up. Im guessing that they did not know that she was pregnant and hadnt had any reason to do the pregnancy testing at the time and probably thought it was down to something with her abdomen in general.

My ectopic wasnt picked up early either. I think I was eventually heading towards 7wks when they finally saw the mass growing near my ovary, and id already had scans before for suspected ectopic but they didnt know for sure until then. Its a mindfield!

I hope the two weeks is enough for her. Unfortunately, she will most likely have to continue to go the EPU multiple times a week until her hsg falls to below 15 before they will discharge her

x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh they suspected an ectopic before but couldn't see anything, its the fact that they kept sending her home that upset her partner, he refused to take her home the one day. Either way at least its sorted and they're treating her. 

Yh switching is a good idea too hun, it matt can tear himself away that is! They might say that she can in once they've checked snooky over. Do you have a date for the scan? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's.

I have some really great news but dont wanna jinx it untill iv been there and it's been confirmed & no it's not a BFP lol. I wished. But it is great news. I will be able to tell you on the 12th of oct. Long way but worth it. :D x x x

How are you all & bump's. x x x

Thx sarah sounds good lol fx'd for my self lol :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Awww no you can't say that and not tell us!! Lol the 12th is ages away!! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh they suspected an ectopic before but couldn't see anything, its the fact that they kept sending her home that upset her partner, he refused to take her home the one day. Either way at least its sorted and they're treating her.
> 
> Yh switching is a good idea too hun, it matt can tear himself away that is! They might say that she can in once they've checked snooky over. Do you have a date for the scan? Xxx

Not yet chick...cant wait though! Really get emotional when I think about it :) 

Poor girl. Yep they sent me home too. Its horrible because once you know theres a chance of it, you start to become super paranoid about if it ruptures because you only have a matter of 3-4 hours to get into surgery or you bleed to death. Its a lot of stress on an already traumatic time if you ask me! x


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah give us a clue :)


----------



## teenah99

Khloe was born on 9/21/12 she weighed 6 lbs 14 oz and was 18.5 inches long! She's so pretty! Mommy and baby are fine - Khloe is gunna go home a grow a bit before her first heart surgery. My sister is still quite ill, but I am sure it will pass (really high blood pressure). Here are some pics!
 



Attached Files:







KhloeCryBB.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2









SweetKhloe.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2









PerfectKhloe.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sarahuk

Awww Teenah shes so gorgeous!! I bet its made you even more broody for Dionna to be here ? :) I hope your sister gets her bloodpressure down soon and starts to feel better :hugs: x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woohoo! Not long until the single digits commence! :happydance: 

I hope she does feel better soon hun, they do say that time is a healer though :hugs: I would have called the hospital every name under the sun for not spotting it earlier but after reading Sarah's replies, I understand that baby doesn't grow as quick etc so it must have been tough to pick up on a scan xxx

Sarah - Little Snooky will soon be a Squash! :D xxx

Jess - Aww you can't keep us all in suspense like this! :shock: :brat: xxx

Teenah - Omg! Khloe is such a cutie!!!! :D Congratulations to your sister! :happydance: xxx

It hit me today that if our angel baby didn't grow wings, he/she would have been due on Friday! :( I guess he/she blessed us with Tyler so we are grateful for that :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Wow teenah she's stunning! Looks like a little doll bless her congrats to mum and dad and of course the whole family xxx

Yh I know what you mean natt, hopefully she'll feel better soon, at least they have their little boy to keep them busy. 

Aww hunni sorry to hear that, there was obviously a reason they grew their wings hunni and maybe Tyler is that reason, he/she just wasn't to be :hugs: hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Wow teenah she's stunning! Looks like a little doll bless her congrats to mum and dad and of course the whole family xxx
> 
> Yh I know what you mean natt, hopefully she'll feel better soon, at least they have their little boy to keep them busy.
> 
> Aww hunni sorry to hear that, there was obviously a reason they grew their wings hunni and maybe Tyler is that reason, he/she just wasn't to be :hugs: hope your all ok xxx

That's a good thing that they have their little boy to keep them busy and keep their mind off things a little bit.

Thank you chick, I think you are right there, they will be up in heaven playing with all the other angel babies now. We are ok thanks hunni :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Woohoo! Not long until the single digits commence! :happydance:
> 
> I hope she does feel better soon hun, they do say that time is a healer though :hugs: I would have called the hospital every name under the sun for not spotting it earlier but after reading Sarah's replies, I understand that baby doesn't grow as quick etc so it must have been tough to pick up on a scan xxx
> 
> Sarah - Little Snooky will soon be a Squash! :D xxx
> 
> Jess - Aww you can't keep us all in suspense like this! :shock: :brat: xxx
> 
> Teenah - Omg! Khloe is such a cutie!!!! :D Congratulations to your sister! :happydance: xxx
> 
> It hit me today that if our angel baby didn't grow wings, he/she would have been due on Friday! :( I guess he/she blessed us with Tyler so we are grateful for that :hugs:

Its defo not easy to spot. I remember the us i had the last time with that pergnancy they were pouring over it for ages and had to have specialists review the scans because they still werent sure if the mass was the pregnancy or not! I feel lucky that they didnt make me wait any longer just incase though, could have been a lot worse than the scar tissue ive been left with now!

You know hun..thats the way to look at it. Its emotionally not easy when special dates connected to angels come around. I remember when mine was coming up for the due date i was an emotional wreck. But what I will say is that emotionally, for me, passing beyond that date helped me release the last deeply burried grief I had about what happened :hugs: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Wow teenah she's stunning! Looks like a little doll bless her congrats to mum and dad and of course the whole family xxx
> 
> Yh I know what you mean natt, hopefully she'll feel better soon, at least they have their little boy to keep them busy.
> 
> Aww hunni sorry to hear that, there was obviously a reason they grew their wings hunni and maybe Tyler is that reason, he/she just wasn't to be :hugs: hope your all ok xxx

Im not too bad Laura :)

#Ive been hit with terrible cramping and lower back pain today. I did have a moment of freak out but then I told myself rationally that now im 8wks my uterus has grown to the size of a grapefruit and im having the first physical feelings of the ligaments being stretched :)

How about you? X


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Woohoo! Not long until the single digits commence! :happydance:
> 
> I hope she does feel better soon hun, they do say that time is a healer though :hugs: I would have called the hospital every name under the sun for not spotting it earlier but after reading Sarah's replies, I understand that baby doesn't grow as quick etc so it must have been tough to pick up on a scan xxx
> 
> Sarah - Little Snooky will soon be a Squash! :D xxx
> 
> Jess - Aww you can't keep us all in suspense like this! :shock: :brat: xxx
> 
> Teenah - Omg! Khloe is such a cutie!!!! :D Congratulations to your sister! :happydance: xxx
> 
> It hit me today that if our angel baby didn't grow wings, he/she would have been due on Friday! :( I guess he/she blessed us with Tyler so we are grateful for that :hugs:
> 
> Its defo not easy to spot. I remember the us i had the last time with that pergnancy they were pouring over it for ages and had to have specialists review the scans because they still werent sure if the mass was the pregnancy or not! I feel lucky that they didnt make me wait any longer just incase though, could have been a lot worse than the scar tissue ive been left with now!
> 
> You know hun..thats the way to look at it. Its emotionally not easy when special dates connected to angels come around. I remember when mine was coming up for the due date i was an emotional wreck. But what I will say is that emotionally, for me, passing beyond that date helped me release the last deeply burried grief I had about what happened :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Must have been awful for you hunni :( Having specialists to analyse your scans and you left wondering what the hell is happening etc. I'm also glad they didn't make you wait any longer as I know what damage can be caused by them! :hugs: 

If I looked at it any other way, I would end up getting myself all upset and it's not fair on Tyler, obviously we won't forget about our angel baby and he/she will always be in the back of our minds. Aww bless your heart hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad your all ok ladies :hugs: 

I'm still feeling pretty shit this morning, MIL made me feel like the worlds biggest bitch several times last, when they left I did the washing up, put my pjs on, for in bed and sobbed until Simon found me then pretty much cried myself to sleep in his arms! 

She started off by saying that if we have to decorate around the baby then that's what we'll have to do, because I said I'd move in with my folks while decorating was being done as its not fair to have LO around all the dust when I struggle with it myself. Then I said I wouldn't be taking the baby to his nans house as she smokes about 60 a day inside and that's not fair on the baby neither. She got all arsey over that too. Made me feel like protecting my baby was a bad thing and bitchy. If she comes round Thursday like she said im going out, not having her treat me like shit! And it makes lil man go all quiet xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Teenah them pic's are beautiful. She's so cute. x x x

Laura and sarah and natt lol, I know... OK so i'll give you a BIG clue lol. Start's with up to 3 cycle's of totally FREE I.......V......F....... At a PRIVATE clinic/hospital... Got FS app there on the 12th... :D 

Wish me luck. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Laura - Woohoo! Not long until the single digits commence! :happydance:
> 
> I hope she does feel better soon hun, they do say that time is a healer though :hugs: I would have called the hospital every name under the sun for not spotting it earlier but after reading Sarah's replies, I understand that baby doesn't grow as quick etc so it must have been tough to pick up on a scan xxx
> 
> Sarah - Little Snooky will soon be a Squash! :D xxx
> 
> Jess - Aww you can't keep us all in suspense like this! :shock: :brat: xxx
> 
> Teenah - Omg! Khloe is such a cutie!!!! :D Congratulations to your sister! :happydance: xxx
> 
> It hit me today that if our angel baby didn't grow wings, he/she would have been due on Friday! :( I guess he/she blessed us with Tyler so we are grateful for that :hugs:
> 
> Its defo not easy to spot. I remember the us i had the last time with that pergnancy they were pouring over it for ages and had to have specialists review the scans because they still werent sure if the mass was the pregnancy or not! I feel lucky that they didnt make me wait any longer just incase though, could have been a lot worse than the scar tissue ive been left with now!
> 
> You know hun..thats the way to look at it. Its emotionally not easy when special dates connected to angels come around. I remember when mine was coming up for the due date i was an emotional wreck. But what I will say is that emotionally, for me, passing beyond that date helped me release the last deeply burried grief I had about what happened :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Must have been awful for you hunni :( Having specialists to analyse your scans and you left wondering what the hell is happening etc. I'm also glad they didn't make you wait any longer as I know what damage can be caused by them! :hugs:
> 
> If I looked at it any other way, I would end up getting myself all upset and it's not fair on Tyler, obviously we won't forget about our angel baby and he/she will always be in the back of our minds. Aww bless your heart hun :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Yep we will never forget our angels honey :) Thats why I say let yourself feel it when the day comes around rather than try and deny it. Youll only feel better for it afterwards :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Glad your all ok ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm still feeling pretty shit this morning, MIL made me feel like the worlds biggest bitch several times last, when they left I did the washing up, put my pjs on, for in bed and sobbed until Simon found me then pretty much cried myself to sleep in his arms!
> 
> She started off by saying that if we have to decorate around the baby then that's what we'll have to do, because I said I'd move in with my folks while decorating was being done as its not fair to have LO around all the dust when I struggle with it myself. Then I said I wouldn't be taking the baby to his nans house as she smokes about 60 a day inside and that's not fair on the baby neither. She got all arsey over that too. Made me feel like protecting my baby was a bad thing and bitchy. If she comes round Thursday like she said im going out, not having her treat me like shit! And it makes lil man go all quiet xxx

Yes chick...go out. Cos Little Man feels what mommy feels now. 

What a bitch!! Im sorry, but I dont see how what you said could be taken bad. Who wants all that dust and chemicals around a newborn. Ofc youre going to remove him from that situation. And I also agree with you about the smoking. I used to be a smoker, matt still is. Hes already stopped smoking around me and only now smokes downstairs in the kitchen. But when we move out of here, hes only smoking outside. Who wants all that smoke around a baby? Sigh...you know what...fuck it hun. You do what you think is best for your baby...dont let her attitude bring down your mood chick :hugs: x


----------



## sarahuk

Good luck Jess :D


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's sarah. x x x

Awww laura hun, sorry to hear that sweetie. Sarah is so right though hun. Big hugs x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess that's brilliant news hunni fingers crossed for you xx

Thanks ladies, I really don't get why she's the way she is! Simons uncle won't go in his own mothers house due to the smoke so why should I take a baby into that environment! Simon doesn't smoke around me and I've told him he's not holding the baby after having a fag and jmhis mother knows this! When we go to his nans we never wear fresh clothes as they need washing as soon as you get home, there's no way im having my baby smelling of smoke! 

My mums got my niece Thursday so I might just go round there! Lol told my mum this morning and got upset again over it. Lil man has been mega active today tho, its like he's saying 'its ok mummy, your only trying to protect me' bless him :) 

Eugh tired! Only 8days and 4hours left at work :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Jess that's brilliant news hunni fingers crossed for you xx
> 
> Thanks ladies, I really don't get why she's the way she is! Simons uncle won't go in his own mothers house due to the smoke so why should I take a baby into that environment! Simon doesn't smoke around me and I've told him he's not holding the baby after having a fag and jmhis mother knows this! When we go to his nans we never wear fresh clothes as they need washing as soon as you get home, there's no way im having my baby smelling of smoke!
> 
> My mums got my niece Thursday so I might just go round there! Lol told my mum this morning and got upset again over it. Lil man has been mega active today tho, its like he's saying 'its ok mummy, your only trying to protect me' bless him :)
> 
> Eugh tired! Only 8days and 4hours left at work :D xxx

Yep I can empathise with you chick. Its the reason matts trying hard to cut down cos he knows Im not too happy about it either.

Is there any other way that you can speak to his mum and tell her how youre feeling? Is she on facebook? Could write her out a calm message or even an email saying why it bothers you so much x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh she's on fb but I don't want her as a friend lol is it bad that I wanna read what she's been texting to Simon? Lol 

Lil man seems happier today, really don't wanna decorate, 1 im not in the mood and 2 I've missed him kicking me all night! I might fall alserp before I can get started anyways lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Omfg....try and ignore what your MIL in says! At the end of the day, Blue is yours and Simon's baby and you know what is best! I also agree with not taking him to his nans house if she smokes 60 a day! That's just asking for a death sentence! :growlmad: xxx

Jess - That's great news hunni!! Wishing you all the luck in the world! :happydance: xxx

Sarah - That's true chick, thank you for your advice :hugs: It's not good bottling things up, I learnt that the hard way! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Tell me about it chick! I just wish she'd realise that! She will do, either the easy or hard way but she will learn not to fuck me off ;) especially when it involves rearing our child cause my mum'll get involved too if she starts. 

Omg im so bloody tired atm which is making me grumpier and tearful :( he glad am i that I've only got 8days left at work! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh she's on fb but I don't want her as a friend lol is it bad that I wanna read what she's been texting to Simon? Lol
> 
> Lil man seems happier today, really don't wanna decorate, 1 im not in the mood and 2 I've missed him kicking me all night! I might fall alserp before I can get started anyways lol xxx

Id wanna know lol..it would bug the hell outta me! Could simon maybe explain things to hr about how she upset you?


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - Omfg....try and ignore what your MIL in says! At the end of the day, Blue is yours and Simon's baby and you know what is best! I also agree with not taking him to his nans house if she smokes 60 a day! That's just asking for a death sentence! :growlmad: xxx
> 
> Jess - That's great news hunni!! Wishing you all the luck in the world! :happydance: xxx
> 
> Sarah - That's true chick, thank you for your advice :hugs: It's not good bottling things up, I learnt that the hard way! xxx

:) Just remember we are here for you if you need to let things out xx


----------



## sarahuk

Great...had an orgasm (no penetration) and pretty immediately felt wet so went off to the bathroom to be met with lots of bright red blood.

Im hoping it was just the contracting of things that caused a little bleed but now im up scared to death that im starting with a loss :( Guess ill be phoning EPU in the morning. :cry:


----------



## Laura2806

Just had a luck and he's deleted all his texts other than the ones to me! Gutted! Guess I'll never know now! He's going round there after work so we'll see what sort of mood he's in when he gets home! At least its not unusual for him to delete his texts...eugh lol I wanna know what's been said!!!!! 

Aww hunni I hope its nothing, but yes ring them asap and if they don't tell you to go in, go in anyways! You need to be checked. Make sure you let us know how it goes and I hope the bleeding stopped :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Lol sneaky little fox!! :) Im sure she wasnt saying anything mean tho :)

Today I am not so worried :) The last couple of times I wiped lat night it was clearly getting less and less so I think it was just the one episode of red that I had. This morning, there was only brown, so I guess it was just leftovers from the rush last night :)

I called EPU and told them about how the bleed had been and was I ok to just disregard it as one of those things. She said it was probably ok, but they want to scan me anyway to be sure, so im off in for a scan at 2.45.

I dont feel worried about it so much now though. If Id been bleeding still this morning I would be, but the brown really reassured me. On the plus side..it will be lovely to see how much Snook has changed in just one week :)


----------



## Laura2806

She bloody better not have been lol 

That's great news hun :) and yay you get to see snooky again :) not the best circumstances but still be nice to see him :) or her! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You go girl :happydance: Will he not tell you what's being said if you just ask him outright? :shock: xxx

Sarah - Thank you hunni :hugs: Sorry to hear about your scare chick, on a plus side, yay for getting to see little Snooky again, I'm sure he/she will be fine hunni :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx laura and natt. x x x

Sarah sorry to hear that hun, hope baby is great and snug as a bug. Let us know how the scan went? x x x

Laura, I understand what you mean. It's not nice. No one is allowed to smoke in my house and honey's nearly 3 but it's not the point. Even second hand smoke is bad for you and baby so well understandable hun. yay not long till finishing work hun. :D bet you cant wait. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Dunno if i wanna ask him lol we'll see, he's going round after work but my folks are coming to help decorate tonight so he won't say anything about what she says. He always used to talk my mum about her when we lived there but obvs now he doesn't.

he knows im still annoyed so we'll see what happens. 

lil mans mega active today :) only probs is its making it hard for me to breath :( never mind ey lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Sooooo happy snook is fine!! Bottom is head, topmost part is toes, and the round bit hes cuddling is his yolk sac :)

Bleeding was just caused by bursdt blood vessel :)

WOOOT!
 



Attached Files:







8+2.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura2806

Wow that brilliant news hunni :) am I right in thinking I can make out his bum and legs bent up too? It's loads clearer than our 9wk! At least you've got a soon that cares about getting good pics! Or is it his yolk sac that's sticking out? Lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies I forgot to post my 31wk bump pic! So here it is, pretty sure I look smaller than last week lol must be how he's lying! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-7.jpg

Also do you think I should be worried that his pattern of awake and sleep times have changed? He's more active in the day now than at night! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah that's great news hun & lovely scan pic. How cute. x x x

Laura thats a lovely bump hun. Does look smaller but like you said could be the way baby is lying. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess, looks bigger today! Lol less wriggly tho :( 

How's you? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Wow that brilliant news hunni :) am I right in thinking I can make out his bum and legs bent up too? It's loads clearer than our 9wk! At least you've got a soon that cares about getting good pics! Or is it his yolk sac that's sticking out? Lol xxx

HAha well..it did look on the screen like he was all bent up. The round bit at the front half way up him is the yolk sac..he was snuggling into it :) 

31 weeks laaura! I feel like i have been in a coma or something for half your pregnancy..its flown by! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Ladies I forgot to post my 31wk bump pic! So here it is, pretty sure I look smaller than last week lol must be how he's lying!
> https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-7.jpg
> 
> Also do you think I should be worried that his pattern of awake and sleep times have changed? He's more active in the day now than at night! Xxx

Awww you look wonderful honey!! :cloud9:

I would say no :) Baby is more in tune with you now than ever and I reckon because he has less space to move around in...when youre moving around and doing stuff hes probably a lot more aware of it. So when youre resting at night..hes having a snooze too!

Enjoy it chick...once hes born hes gunna flip around again and youll be posting on here at 3am haha :D xx


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks Jess! :hugs:

Hows my preggo ladies today?

I feel GREAT! Ok..I feel sick...but after yesterday and seeing how much growth my little one has had...i feel so :cloud9: its unreal. Plus...i think im starting to get some control on this MS thingy. Its defo not as bad overall as it was. Sure it will come back and eat me tho!

Bit sad about my sister tho. I havent directly seen her or had her make contact with me since the day I went down to her house to tell her I was pregnant. 4 and a half weeks ago. She hasnt wished me luck for any scans or mailed me or messaged me on facebook or anything to see how im getting on. Infact...my dad sort of poked her about it yesterday because she hadnt even asked about why id had another scan done yesterday. So at almost 11pm she calls my MOTHER...not me...to ask why dad had told her that id been to hospital. Even my mums getting fed up of her not ever asking me but going through them.

Its still saddening me that matts sister hasnt even contacted matt to congratulate him either. i know there is a lot of tension still between them after what she did when his dad died but still. He told his mum on her 70th birthday and she announced it at her party that night to the family. All his sister could do was drag it down when she hadnt even spoken to matt for a year.

He doesnt say it upsets him, but can tell that it does. Well..both sisters can jog on. Matts sister wont see the baby, and mine will have to come to me if she can be bothered cos i aint going to her!

Ohhh must be hormones..im on a right rant today arent I!


----------



## Laura2806

I know can you believe how quickly its gone!! 

haha that's true, rest while I can lol 

Glad your feeling better and boo for sisters! Ley them get on with it hun its their loss xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Probably best not to ask to be honest lol, don't want any arguments and you getting yourself worked up :( Lovely bump picture hun! Looking good! :winkwink: xxx

Sarah - Yay! Really glad to hear Snooky is doing well hun! I'm still certain I can see little toes :blush: I agree with Laura 100% hun, it's their loss at the end of the day, they are the ones that will be missing out on your little bundle of joy :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh im not gonna forget about it but im not gonna ask neither lol I think next time he says they're coming round or about us going round there I'll just say im not happy about it cause of how she was last time. See what he says then! 

Eugh so bloody tired again! Can't wait fir the decorating to be finished so we can relax! Or for mat leave to start at least lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That's probably your best bet hun to be honest. The decorating will be over before you know it, then it's time to wait for the arrival of Blue :D xxx

Think we are going out for a meal tonight to celebrate our 1st year anniversary :D


----------



## Laura2806

I want it to be finished yesterday lol I've been sent to my mums tonight cause he's gonna start rubbing the walls down and doesn't me around the dust. Only been here 40mins and I miss him already! Wanna go home already lol 

Awww happy first anniversary :) xxx


----------



## teenah99

27 weeks ladies! I'm in the 3rd trimester! YAAAAAAAAAAAY! I can't wait to see my baby girl! I've just made a payment to my Doula - soooo excited to have her, as she is also a Midwife and can help me if I get into trouble labouring at home. I'm about to do week 7 of my 12 week Bradley Method birthing class, and I am feeling more and more excited about the birth! I feel like utter shit, but eh, what can ya do? I am literally the size of a cow - a very FAT cow...see bump pic below, taken at like 26+4...I swear it's even bigger today, I feel myself stretching and growing. 

Laura - i can't see your bump pic, but I'll try to log on later at my home computer to see. As for Blue's movements, i heard that this is a great sign that you will have a restful night sleeping baby! My girl moves nearly all day and is quite by the time I go to bed. I have yet to be woken up by her movement (knock on wood).

Sarah - YAY! Snooki looks great! Grown loads too! I'm really glad that your bleeding was due to something benign...please do keep in mind that when i had my early bleeds (weeks 5, 7, and 8-9) that they thought it was the same thing, but after my BIG bleed at 13 weeks it was determined that I had a subchorionic hemotoma - they can be very dangerous. Don't be scared, I am sure you are ok, but be careful not to get dehydrated, and also take it easy...k?

Natt - how on earth are you doing? I need a bump pic!

Also dear ladies, we need to start packing our hospital bags soon!
 



Attached Files:







26+4.JPG
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Laura2806

Hunni you are not a fat cow you are pregnant!! :) Derek happy 27wks and welcome to 3rd tri! The homestraight now :) people don't really tend to have doula's over here, enjoy yours :) you planning a home birth? Id be too scared to do that lol Its good that you can feel yourself stretching hun :) 

Haha I bloody hope so! How nice would that be! Lol I just wanna finish work so that if im ever worried I can just call my docs and get checked out, its not that easy to do it atm cause of work. Mind you before we left last night the water in the whole place had turned bile yellow! So im hoping we won't be in today as there's well over 100 people on sight and the only access to a drink they have is to buy a can of pop which of course some people won't drink, so fingers crossed we get sent home lol 

well ladies we finally christened the house :happydance: I text Simon while at my mums and told he was coming to bed with me when we got home, he was a tad excited lol I was a bit worried after tho, sorry for tmi but felt so wet after I thought I was bleeding, think im paranoid cause I've read of people bleeding after sex loads lately. I wasn't tho so all is good :) 

I did dream that my waters broke tho :/ maybe this is my body preparing me for the birth? Slept with my v shaped pillow between my legs but right up against my bum so it didn't fall outta bed like it normally does and my hips feel much better this morning! Fingers crossed it'll help me out of bed in the morning now lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

YAY happy 27wks Teenah! You dont look like a fat cow lol...you look lovely!!!! 

Laura congrats on the bed rocking!! Yep there has been a lot of bleding with sex hasnt there lol. I think matt will have to wait till after birth before he gets any more off me lol. But glad you had a great time!

Natt hope you had a lovely 1st anniversary hun!

AFM: My god..i totally jinxed myself when i said that i felt better with the MS lol..first thing I did this morning was puke me guts up!

Yep fuck the sisters...cba with it. Their loss our gain! x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks hun! Not sure if we'll be doing it again fir a while or not lol its so awkward as I can't go ontop cause it kills my hips and he's worried about putting any weight on my belly and doggy is just well, an effort! Lol 

Hope your ms eases off soon hun :hugs: 

Eugh heartburn! Mmmmmm cheeseychips! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Hahahahaha i love that you talk of heartburn then name a new culrprit for making it worse in the process!!

I cant believe you have only 8wks and 5 days left...my GOD..lol..chick...you have as long left as I am pregnant today! How cool!!

It sounds like an effort to me at first tri let alone third lol. Matts scared of squishing Snook now so god only knows how he will be later!

I had my first baby buy today! We have a microwave steriliser and 4 anti colic, just like mums nipple, baby bottles x4 (tommii tippee ones they are so awesome!) and some cute little doggy baby muslin cloths for burping and stuffs :) Its getting really real now eek!! 

x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha they were the cause  but worth it lol 

that is pretty cool isn't it! :D 

Haha bless him! Simon used to stay ontop afterwards and cuddle, often falling asleep, but since we got pregnant he's off as soon as its over lol thing is im starting to get more horny now lol 

Awwww eeeek! Yay for baby buys :) we have the tommii tippee ones too :) can't decide whether to breast or bottle feed tho, think I'll go with whatever feels right when he arrives :) 

Xxx


----------



## teenah99

Sarah - baby buys! Yay! Makes it feel more real, eh? I keep thinking that I have all the time in the world to get things, but it's getting close! This is what we have so far:

- crib
- pack and play with mobile and attached storage/changing table
- Fisher Price Little Lamb Platnium Edition swing
- Eddie Bauer travel system (stroller and infant car seat)
- tons of diapers
- tons of clothes (mixture of hand me downs from the rich doctors i work with, brand new buys, and thrift store buys) - including socks, hats, mittens etc.
- cute little girl shoes (about 7 pairs)
- Baby Bjorn front baby carrier (to carry baby on your chest)
- tons of baby blankets
- tons of baby receiving blankets
- tons of bibs
- large Eddie Bauer diaper bag
- small diaper bag
- misc items like baby wash, lotions, hair brushes, hair bows, nail clippers, pacifiers, bottle cleaners, and the like...

We still need to buy a few more big items like a rocking chair, high chair, large car seat, medical grade breast pump, bootles for when I have to go back to work and pump milk.

On that topic - please do try to breastfeed. It's the best thing for the baby. It helps build their tiny little immune systems, helps mom's uterus go down to normal size, reduces the risk of female cancers by 50%, builds a crazy strong bond, is inexpensive, is convenient as you dont have to heat or mix up your breast for a feeding like formula, helps you loose weight, and most importantly it's made special just for your baby.


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Better to be away from the dust to be honest. Hope you had a nice night at your mums last night :) Thank you hunni, we didn't end up eating out last night, walked around town and everywhere was either too expensive or full! Walked around in the cold for nothing, and I was shattered! Ended up coming home and ordering a take-away :doh: I feel like rubbish today, think I'm coming down with something :( Woohoo for Christening your new house hehe! :winkwink: I think we are all the same after hun, we panic incase we have irritated anything down there, worry worry worry! Lol xxx

Teenah - I'm doing ok thank you hun, just sooooo tired as I'm not sleeping well at all! I'll upload a bump pic on Monday when I reach 30 weeks :D You are not a fat cow at all, you have a lovely bump! :cloud9: Can't wait to start packing my hospital bag, had Tyler's bag packed for a few weeks now, he will always come first :D Happy 27 weeks hunni and welcome to 3rd Tri! :happydance: xxx 

Sarah - Thank you hunni, we had a lovely day :D Sorry to hear about the MS, hope it subsides soon :hugs: Yay for buying baby things, it's so exciting isn't it? We got Tyler a box of bath stuff today, baby shampoo, baby bath etc, £20 in ASDA and you get 8 different items and a storage box :D Looks like I'm the odd one out haha, we have the Avent microwave steriliser and Avent bottles, although they are just back up as I'm hoping to breastfeed xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Teenah I'll try to breastfeed but see what happens, if he can get the first few days of my milk I'll be happy if not I'll just be grateful of him feeding and thriving :) 

Sounds like your well prepared! I think the only thing we need is a baby bath which my friend wanted to buy so we'll see closer to the time. Oh and the nursery furniture but waiting until the nursery is decorated or almost done before we order it. 

Other than that we have have moses basket (x2) and rocking stands, play mat, swing, bouncer, steriliser, bottles (both first and next size), nappies, wipes, cotton wool, lotions, bath stuffs, travel system, clothes, teddies, car seat raincover, ermmmmm that's all I can remember off the top of my head lol 

Natt the avent ones are good, classics when it comes bottles :) we might find that they don't like the we have for them anyways, when it comes them having them anyway! 

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh yh and blankets and changing bag lol xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and as for hospital bags......not even started yet! Once the house is straight I shall see what I've already got and what I need, which is probably most of the stuff lol I'll write a list before I start! 

How's my ladies today? 

I've been getting pains in my back during and after eating, started yesterday and still getting them this morning, they're mid to upper back, sort of in my ribs and hurt more as I breath :( not liking them at all! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha they were the cause  but worth it lol
> 
> that is pretty cool isn't it! :D
> 
> Haha bless him! Simon used to stay ontop afterwards and cuddle, often falling asleep, but since we got pregnant he's off as soon as its over lol thing is im starting to get more horny now lol
> 
> Awwww eeeek! Yay for baby buys :) we have the tommii tippee ones too :) can't decide whether to breast or bottle feed tho, think I'll go with whatever feels right when he arrives :)
> 
> Xxx

Thats become a big debate for me atm too hun. Im large in the boob region and to be perfectly honest, they dont point in the right direction anyway  Id love to be able to breastfeed but I dont think Ill be able too and dont want to exclusively express because you have to be doing it every couple of hours even through the night and I think being a new mum is exhausting enough.

I think im probably going to bottle feed. I know its a pretty controversial subject but neither i or Matt were breast fed (matt was allergic) and we were fine :shrug: xx


----------



## sarahuk

teenah99 said:


> Sarah - baby buys! Yay! Makes it feel more real, eh? I keep thinking that I have all the time in the world to get things, but it's getting close! This is what we have so far:
> 
> - crib
> - pack and play with mobile and attached storage/changing table
> - Fisher Price Little Lamb Platnium Edition swing
> - Eddie Bauer travel system (stroller and infant car seat)
> - tons of diapers
> - tons of clothes (mixture of hand me downs from the rich doctors i work with, brand new buys, and thrift store buys) - including socks, hats, mittens etc.
> - cute little girl shoes (about 7 pairs)
> - Baby Bjorn front baby carrier (to carry baby on your chest)
> - tons of baby blankets
> - tons of baby receiving blankets
> - tons of bibs
> - large Eddie Bauer diaper bag
> - small diaper bag
> - misc items like baby wash, lotions, hair brushes, hair bows, nail clippers, pacifiers, bottle cleaners, and the like...
> 
> We still need to buy a few more big items like a rocking chair, high chair, large car seat, medical grade breast pump, bootles for when I have to go back to work and pump milk.
> 
> On that topic - please do try to breastfeed. It's the best thing for the baby. It helps build their tiny little immune systems, helps mom's uterus go down to normal size, reduces the risk of female cancers by 50%, builds a crazy strong bond, is inexpensive, is convenient as you dont have to heat or mix up your breast for a feeding like formula, helps you loose weight, and most importantly it's made special just for your baby.

It certainly does make it more real!

I love the idea of rocking chairs :D Btw u must show us the nursery when youve done it!! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Phew, was beginning to think I had bought the wrong ones :blush: That's true, I know a lady that bought Avent bottles for her baby but the teats weren't right and the baby wasn't feeding from them properly so she had to switch to Tomee Tipee 

Ouch for the back pain! Doesn't sound nice at all hun, maybe mention it to your Midwife at your next appointment? :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah it is pretty controversial but you have to do what's right for you both, my SIL really struggled and her midwife told her to switch to bottle feeding. I don't think I'll be able to bf neither Hun and if I did I'd want to express so Simon can feed him too, plus it gives you chance to rest when you need to. 

My mum wants to buy me a rocking chair but it depends on if we have space for one, also I wanted my grandma's but was given away before I was pregnant and I couldn't tell my nan I wanted it cause she'd ask why, plus we had nowhere to store it so we shall see what room there is for one lol 

Natt each baby is different Hun, my niece had to go from tommii tippee to mam ones, so I don't really think it makes much diff which ones we buy now lol 

Eeeeeek we have paint on the walls!!! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah it is pretty controversial but you have to do what's right for you both, my SIL really struggled and her midwife told her to switch to bottle feeding. I don't think I'll be able to bf neither Hun and if I did I'd want to express so Simon can feed him too, plus it gives you chance to rest when you need to.
> 
> My mum wants to buy me a rocking chair but it depends on if we have space for one, also I wanted my grandma's but was given away before I was pregnant and I couldn't tell my nan I wanted it cause she'd ask why, plus we had nowhere to store it so we shall see what room there is for one lol
> 
> Natt each baby is different Hun, my niece had to go from tommii tippee to mam ones, so I don't really think it makes much diff which ones we buy now lol
> 
> Eeeeeek we have paint on the walls!!! Xxx

That is very true hun, guess we'll just have to see what happens when he's born hehe :) 

Yay for having paint on the walls! :happydance: 

I can't stop sneezing today! I have the dreaded cold that has been going round, my nose won't stop running! Typical in the final 10 weeks aswell! :growlmad: :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no hunni hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

I'm with you on feeling shit! My backs hurting without eating this morning, drinking hurts now too, and I've woke up with a headache :( truly sucks :( paracetamol downed, which is how I know I feel shit as I never take them! Don't think I'll bother with a shower today neither, I'll attempt to make myself look half decent for when we go to buy the floor for the lounge :) I was gonna iron but I really don't think I can :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oh no hunni hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm with you on feeling shit! My backs hurting without eating this morning, drinking hurts now too, and I've woke up with a headache :( truly sucks :( paracetamol downed, which is how I know I feel shit as I never take them! Don't think I'll bother with a shower today neither, I'll attempt to make myself look half decent for when we go to buy the floor for the lounge :) I was gonna iron but I really don't think I can :( xxx

Thank you hunni :hugs: 

Oh dear, hope you feel better soon too chick, there seems to be a lot of bugs going around at the moment, the weather change doesn't help either though! :( :hugs:

It's a shame that paracetomol is all we can take whilst pregnant, colds wouldn't last half as long if we could take stronger stuff :haha: Ooo floor for the lounge? Sounds good! :D I would have stayed in bed all day today if I could, had to nip to Morrisons though and also been to pick our little mans cot and cot bedding up :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun, the paracetamol seem to be taking the edge of it which is good, Simons told me I'm to go to the docs if it doesn't ease off but it's getting an appointment that I can make! 

Yh we've ordered some laminate that looks like real wood lol few weeks before its delivered which is handy too. 

Aww yay for cot and bedding! Can we have piccies?! We're gonna get the olive, Henry and friends Moses basket bedding for the one in the Lou be as its green and cream so will match lol xxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey dolls!

I hope you are all doing well. Me - ok...just feeling super preggers today, and looking it too! People at work are like "whoa, you look pregnant today!" - had a shitty night's sleep, as always - lame...

Laura - in 2009 I ripped out all of my carpet in my home in Colorado and layed laminate wood flooring - wow, what a chore! It was REALLY HARD...but that's because I had no clue how to do it, once I got the hang of it it got easier...my home has tricky little corners, so cutting the wood was a challenge, you definately need to have someone experienced to help you...or at least I did! Once it's done it looks lovely, just be careful not to spill liquids and allow it to sit or it will swell the laminate in that area, even if it says that it's waterproof, it will seep down into the cracks and swell...Good luck! 

Sarah - as for the nursery, we aren't going all out as we will be moving out of state again by June 2013 (military). In one of our spare rooms the walls are painted a warm brown color, we filled the closet with baby items, set up a crib, a small wooden entertainment stand with a small tv and a twin sized bed (for nights when my hubby or I need sleep and the baby is crying, we can sleep in the nursery with her)...it's a cute setup, just not a lot of decorations because 1.) we're moving soon and 2.) the baby will sleep in our bed/room in her pack and play (there's an insert for making it a bassinet.)

Once we get to our new location, i'll decorate her room, as she'll spend about 2 years there and I want her to feel comfy.

Anyhow, have to get back to work.

XoXo


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks for the tip teenah ;) my dad'll help and he has lots of experience, also the lounge isn't massive, about 16m2 so not too bad lol I may go out that day! 

The nursery sounds lovely hun, we need pics! Going to buy the paint for blue's nursery tonight :) can't wait till its al done so I can put all his stuff in there :) 

I was naughty earlier :blush: had to do some filing that's in an old bunker, sounds odd I know but the factory I work in has bunkers from the war, and because im fed up with feeling useless I decided id move the boxes I needed to on my own, not overly heavy but a bit silly of me all the same, been a bit worried id hurt blue, till I got home that is! He's kicking away, was even wriggling while I was driving which he doesn't normally do, he's just had a bout of the hiccups too so I'm pretty sure he's fine, if anything it'll be my back that suffers! Sooooo can't wait to finish work Friday! Only 4more days! Sleeping is getting worse and worse as its agony to roll over :( pains in my back have been better today, bit worse now im home, guess its because I've stopped and am feelings things my bodies doing now lol 

How's everyone else? Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Morning Ladie's.

Hope everyone is ok?

Not long now for most of ya. :D x x x

Been suffering with period like symptom back pain (lower & killing) but for like a week now :S so confused. I only normally get it the second my AF start's flowing or a hour or two before hand. Last night felt so sick. Iv had the vividest dreams in my life the last 2 night's. So horrible and yesterday either DPO10-11 not sure, I had serious sharp pain's in my lower left side of tummy. I really hate symptom spotting but these you cant miss. I could lay on the sofa and cry im in that much pain in my back. Sharp Cramping totally gone. But There's no way this is the cycle for me to get a BFP. I just cant see it happening. x x x

Well got a phone call at 9:20am and iv defo been accepted for 3 free cycle's of IVF/or untill I get pregnant. There going to send out the paper work to be signed and sent back. But I think before I do that me and my fiance should talk about it. But would like to get a natural BFP before then. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sorry to hear your feeling crap hunni, its good signs tho so don't count yourself out until you know either way! Stay positive hunni xx

Yay for free ivf, hopefully you won't need it tho hun ;) if you don't sign straight away will you loose the offer of having it? I understand you want a natural bfp but at the same time its a very good offer. Have a good hard think about it xxx

I'm not too bad thank you, my pains have gone back to being when I eat and more towards the front now, want them to go away! I keep getting a really intense tingling in one spot in my back which is weird too! Pretty sure im falling apart! 

Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad to hear the paracetomol is taking the edge of your pain :hugs: 

I'll upload pics once we have the cot and everything set up, if we can get it set up! Went to the Lettings Agency yesterday and they are supposed to be getting on with the repairs! Better late than never I guess! I have already rang them once today as they haven't been in touch, they were apparently getting in touch with the maintenance team then calling me back, said the repairs should be finished by the end of the week, I really can't see that happening though! If they do and they do a good job then we may stay in the house but we will need to decorate as it needs some TLC lol, then we can set all Tyler's stuff up, fingers crossed! 

Ooo can we see pictures when you get it? :happydance: 

Tut tut! Naughty girl! Lol. You be careful lifting boxes on your own! Karl won't even let me carry shopping bags, unless it's just bread or something, he shouts at me for bending over, he puts my socks and shoes on for me now bless him :blush: xxx 

Jess - Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish hun, it's awful :( :hugs: I agree with Laura chick, don't count yourself out until the witch arrives, might be an unexpected surprise :winkwink: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Agree...you never know. Plus, for me it would depend on what the treatment is. I would be nervous about any place offering IVF without having first been through a reconised health body for infertility testing. Only places I know that offer IVF like that are drug trials.

And tbh, if it is a drug trial, I know my responce would be a big fat no. If you want a child that badly chick, dont mess about with stuff that could cause you long lasting damage and take away that chance. You just dont know what youre messing with. I know its easy to get sucked in by the desire and need though. But I was reading a woman that got involced with a trial and it ended up making her infertile.

I know how hard it is trying. It took me almost three years (and not three years of cycles, i mean time wise) to get even this far. But when youre 23 youll fall into the criteria for proper infertility testing through the proper health service. I 1000% think thats the safest and best way to go :hugs:

Feel better soon chick x


----------



## sarahuk

EEEK! Mum and dad just asked us about christmas and whether we wanted the to buy things for us or buy things for us for the baby :) We said baby! I cant wait for christmas now!! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's.

Aint quite made my mind up yet but no I wont lose my place as long as I dont take the piss. If you know what I mean. x x x

Sarah it's a kisspeptin IVF trial. Iv had a read up and didn't find nothink bad. but like I said not made my mind up yet. x x x

Thank's again girlie's. Love the advice & support from you all. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Oooh fingers crossed for the repairs getting done chick :) can't wait to see his nursery :) 

Yh once the lounge is sorted I'm straight out to buy it lol can't wait to have his chair and play at our too :) need to get it out ASAP so the dog can get used them being there and not hers to play with. 

I was careful Hun :) Simons like that, he gave me evils yesterday for picking a bag of shopping up that had milk in it lol haha bless him putting your socks and shoes on :) Simon has to do my saddles up but it's getting too cold for that now lol 

I hadn't even thought that it could be a drugs trial, be very very careful jess :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

From what I gather the drug will only work in around 10% of cases because its not a generalised infertility drug. kisspeptin is a hormone in the brain and so its being developed to help women whos infertility is caused by hormonal imbalances. Apparently, those women with hormonal imbalances dont go through normal puberty actions and so they dont ovulate. So the drug is, if its passed for medical use, going to be aimed at women that do not have ovulation because the hormone makes people go through "puberty" so to speak. From what I gather...some will be given the real drug and others a placebo.

Id be careful if it was me, because hormones are tricky and once you start messing with them it may not be easily resolved. But then I have hormonal imbalance issues with my thyroid. 

Jess: one of the things Id be inclined to do before agreeing to the trial is finding out the long term impacts. If you go through this route you need to find out if the nhs will basically rule out helping you. It doesnt sound like this trial is one that is in place to make all women pregnant, and so once they have the research data they are going to shut it down. So I think id be asking my doctor for advice on it. Cos if this trial is not successful, which in all honesty (sorry chick) I dont think it will be unless you have the hormonal imblanance (and your bloods were all ok), you need to know if you still will be able to go through nhs. Cos if you fail to get bfp on an ivf round, you may not qualify for it under the NHS. And the NHS will be proper IVF. This is not..its testing the outcomes of a hormone :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

Jess, Sarah talks a lot of sense hunni, I know how much you want a brother or sister for Honey but you need to do it the right way without jeopardizing your health or that of said baby xxx

Natt happy 30+1wks and Sarah happy 9+1wks! Going so fast already! 

Wait till your skin starts itching all over! Got me some new stretchies ready for 32wks lol this lil man's leaving his mark ;) eeeeek we get to see him again Saturday :happydance: can't bloody wait! Oh and only 3more days at work :D 

Just wondered what was going on, lying in bed and I heard a rustle the remembered we've brought the geckos up up here as its the warmest room in the house and they're freezing bless hum, they don't like fluctuating temps and don't do hot or cold, so had to get them warmed up! Getting their big Viv from mums tomorrow but as they're still not socialised with each other I need to keep them separate in it so Frankie will be free roaming and baby Delilah will be in her tank inside it lol that way I can put the heat lamp on for them and get them all cosy warm! Anywho the rustling was one of them jumping onto the leaves lol 

Right that's enough of a ramble from me, time for some sleep! Night ladies xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awwww bless em...poor little things!!

I dunno if i mentioned it but been spotting a couple of days now..brown and red. Midwife says with no severe pain she doesnt think its a MC but still...its putting the bloody pressure on atm I tell you :S xx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hunni you didn't mention it :hugs: maybe call EPU and see what they say, or are you not under their care anymore? How did it go with the midwife? Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Midwife was GREAT! She was here an hour and a half. Feels all official now I have my notes and everything!

I will be consultant care led as well as midwife led. She said it wasnt because i was a big girl, but my thyroid issues alone mean i need extra care. Im happy about it. Atleast I know Snook will be very taken care of!

I didnt get my bounty voucher tho...guess ill have to bug her next time :shrug:

The spotting comes and goes, as does the af cramps. Like yesterday it got heavier, woke up this morning and not a single sign of anything lol. So im not too worried. Its not clotty or anything, or really strong pains. So im sure its nothing.

The midwife said she thinks its ok too. She said at 9wks if something was triggering a mc she said i would know about it. That it would be strong pain at this stage of pregnancy.

Hows my ladies today? xx


----------



## Laura2806

That's great news then hunni :) I got my bounty at my 12wk scan, ask for it then :) 

Not too bad ta hun, tired and soooo ready to finish work! Lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Only a couple of days left isnt there? :)

Ohhh in that case ill wait till then! I thought it was something the midwife gave me at the first booking in appointment...doh!!


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Aww that's so lovely that your parents are going to buy things for the baby for Christmas :D Sorry it's late chick but.....happy 9 weeks!!!! :D :happydance: Glad to hear your Midwife appointment went well chick but sorry to hear about the spotting, it is really worrying but if your Midwife isn't worried, then I wouldn't worry hunni. She's right that if the spotting isn't accompanied by severe cramps, you are safe, I had really bad cramps when I had my MC, they were awful! I also got my Bounty pack at my 12 week scan :D xxx 

Laura - It's not looking good at the moment for the repairs to be honest, they still haven't rang me back about them! They are really taking the p*** now! We saw another house we liked on their website so MIL rang up for us as they just kept fobbing us off, we have an appointment with them in the morning to see if they can transfer us or help us in any way shape or form. We had a walk up there today but there was no "To Let" sign up and it looked like someone was living there, might not have been but it looked like it. Went to the Council today aswell to try and get priority for the housing but it was a big fat NO, can't do anything until Tyler is here, only thing I could do is get a Doctor's note saying the damp is causing me to have colds and chest infections, might be worth a shot :blush: Karl had a message from his friend aswell today letting us know that a friend of hers let's properties in the area we are looking for so if we get no joy tomorrow, maybe we can have a word with her. Always better to keep your options open :) 

Oh that's a good idea hun, will be a lot better once Blue is here too if the dog knows the baby things are for the baby and not for her :D

Thank you hunni, can't believe we are in the final 10 weeks! Eeeekkkk! :happydance: The itching is so irritating! Especially when trying to sleep at night! Saying that, I'm not sleeping well as it is! Was awake until gone 6am this morning! Then woke again at 8am! Think Tyler is using my bladder as a bouncy castle :shock: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

2more days left :D 

They're supposed to give it you then, I had to ask for mine, think it was at my history apt I got it actually, just after my 12wk scan. 

That's shit that they're not getting back to you but hopefully they will get you sorted with something, if not go get a doctors note hunni! 

It's the mat and blankets I'm more bothered about oh and the toys lol she's a bugger for those things! I know the baby will get hairs on him but I don't want him covered in it lol

This past week I itch all over!my nails are long and strong ATM too so scratching hurts, can't win lol even itched in the shower this morning! 

Gone 6am! That sucks big style! I had a shit night, woke up with a really bad pain in my better hip that spread up my back and down my leg, could only get comfy lying on my right side which I avoid if I can but didn't have a choice. Soooo cant wait to starfish a lie-in out lol my nighttime peeing has started again tho!

So good to have my frankie back in her big viv having a good old mooch around :) kinda tempted to let Delilah free in there for an hour or so a night to socialise them but sit with the doors open so I can supervise lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Cant beat a good old starfish!! Hope the pain eases soon hun.

Aww natt..sounds like a right stress with the housing situation! I hope tomorrow goes well :)

Im off to the EPU tomorrow. I started to get some stronger cramps and so they want to take a look inside. Im sure its ok but rather anxious about this scan, more than the rest.

Hopefully it will go well and we will get a better view of snook now hes bigger. 11.30 cant come quick enough! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Best to be safe hunni, fingers crossed alls well and snooky is just getting mega comfy :hugs: let us know how you get on chick, I'll log on as soon as I can at work to see how it goes xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Sarah FX'd baby and you are fine. x x x

Also Iv now been accepted for a free clearblue fertility monitor and ov & PG stick's for 3 month's iov accpeted it back and sending form off today. I havent cancelled and opt'ed out of my IVF trial yet but canat any time without a reason. But The chance's of me getting pregnant with IVF... I would say not at allbecause it's for 3 cycle's or until I get pregnant. Im not scared but before jumping into it or out of the IVF trial, I wanna reasearch some more. I haven't been able to get a app with my doctor and the one it got cancelled before she didn't go in that day (ill). My doctor's is a joke and there's not even another doctor's close to me. Waiting for IVF on the NHS for me, you must be joking lol. it wont happen. They aint gonna help me & even if they did it wouldn't be untill I was 23 I cant wait another year for help then god know's how long IVF will take. But thanks hun, I understand your concerned. But this is for me and my and my fiance to decide. But I am very greatful that you all care, more then some hay. I really hope baby is ok hun. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun :)

Yep its defo a decision u and your OH have to make together :) I think you are being very wise to take the time to really look into it! The one thing is that when you hit 23 they cannot deny you referral to the infertility clinic so make sure to bang on that door! :) Your OH will be included in that too so he will get his tests done also.

Great news about the fertility monitor! Have heard a lot of great things about those!

Thanks ladies. Just getting ready to leave. Was in a proper stressed out panic of a mess last night but after a bit of sleep feeling much more relaxed. Sure its all fine :) Ill be needing a nap when i get home from all the tossing and turning!!

xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess that's great news hun :) 

Sarah I hope all went well, been thinking about you xxx

I got prezzies from work today :) got a bath and loads of bits like nappies and lotions etc :) so excited now :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww thats right sweet!! Looking forward to your last day tomoz? :)

Thanks chick *hugs*

PERFECT scan!!! Omg I am soooo in love :cloud9:. Its no longer a squiggle on a screen or looking like a fuzzy cotton wool ball. We saw proper little baby! He was sleeping and had his head down on his chest but kept moving one of his arms a little. I was not expecting such a clear picture. I got a print out but its not as clear as the scan but ill upload.

They found no area for concern on the internal ultrasound. Or on the external. I had to have an external too because they couldnt see my ovary on the left side because baby was in the way! So just one of those things it seems. So excited...even though it seems baby is kicking himself in the head in the piccie! :) xx
 



Attached Files:







9wks 3days.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah that's brilliant news! Im relieved alls well so you must be on :cloud9: 

And how cute is snooky! Its amazing to see the progress in just one week :) your scans much clearer than my 9wk! Mind you my sonographer was a cow lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I think I was lucky...mine was very thorough. She even went external too which I didnt expect! Have to say i prefer the internals. EVerything is so much clearer isnt it :)

So on :cloud9: now I can tell you...could not be happier today even if i won the lottery :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Yay for 2 more days left at work! Happy 32 weeks and 1 day :happydance: 

We went to the Estate Agents again today....they said yet again that they would ring us..did they? No! Ended up ringing them again! Good thing is..they have repaired the loft window which was broken..the other repairs are being passed on to the Landlord so should hopefully hear something about those tomorrow..fingers crossed things are going forwards and not backwards! 

Aww bless her, maybe if you buy her a new toy at the same time then she won't feel left out? :D 

That's not good about the itching, I have heard that calamine lotion helps? Don't know if I have spelt that right or not but there you go lol! 

It's awful when you can't get comfy isn't it chick? I had another shit night too..I think these last few weeks are going to be torture! I'm with you on the night time peeing aswell..must get up at least 10 times during the night! :growlmad: 

Hope Frankie and Delilah have fun together :) 

Yay for presents at work! I'm sure they will all miss you xxx 

Sarah - Oh it's stressful hun, thank you chick, I made it quite clear today that we wasn't happy at being fobbed off all the time! Hopefully now things are moving forwards, if not, we'll ask for our deposit back and go with another company, don't need this stress! :( 

Sorry I haven't been online to see what was happening with you and Snooky, I'm really glad to hear everything is fine though :hugs: It's so amazing to see how quick they grow! Great scan picture chick, Snooky looks nice and content in there :cloud9: xxx 

Jess - Great news hun, hope you sort things out and decide what is best :) xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah my 9wk was external, so that's probs why it's not so clear, at least you've been very thoroughly checked now :) 

Down to one more day now eeeeeek! Lots to do tho :/ never mind tho lol I can't wait to just get up when I'm ready and do what I like :) I do need to get my hospital bag sorted tho and everything ready just incase he decides to come early! 

Last night was loads better but I think that's cause I didn't roll over not my right which is where I get stuck lol sucks that our ot sleeping much Hun, you really need plenty of rest now before Tyler arrives too. Fingers crossed these next few weeks will fly by and not be too bad. 

Hopefully the house situation is moving forward for Hun, it's so awful being in limbo. 

Here's what I got from work :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-10.jpg

The bath is Winnie the Pooh :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Such a lovely gift hun!!

But it makes me realise...im due another bump pic from you ladies!!

Yay on the repairs finally getting started some hun. They been messing you about for far too long! x


----------



## Laura2806

Good job I took one yesterday then ;) lol here's 32wks
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-12.jpg

Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

LOVELY pic!!! Looks to me like baby has dropped too!

Question...im sure one of you atleast hired a dopper. How was it and was it expensive to send back? 

x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun :) one min he's high the next he's low lol sometimes he's all at the front and others he's wrapped around me lol bless! 

Natt hired hers chick and teenah did. I found blue just before 12wks I think, might have been after my 12wk scan, can't remember now lol I'm sure if I was to go back on here I'd find out lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Soooo tempted lol..,but wanna know how much its gunna cost me to send it back cos a tenner sounds cheap and wondering if im gunna get stung on the return lol x


----------



## Laura2806

That's very true lol it could be free returns tho chick. Could you give the colony that does it a call and ask them? 

Eeeeeeek its finally here! My last work get up :happydance: mind you Lil man hasn't woken up just yet! He needs to tho, mummy doesn't like him having too much of a lie-in! Not atm anyway, he can sleep in all he likes once he's here lol ooo I just got a lil movement! Bless him lol and we get to see him again tomorrow :happydance: I should be able to post piccies around 6, maybe a bit earlier depending on when we get home :) 

How's my ladies and babies today? xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Well Iv made my mind up.

Iv decided that I am going to stick with................. the fertility monitor and jog the IVF on. I can do this and natural is the way I wanna go. Well AF was due yesterday/today. No show so far and defo no AF symp's. Me and Fiance had a round this morning just incase AF showed her butt ugly face lol, But still even after that nothink and sex was a little painful. Normally Sex on day AF is due bring's it on. But not even spotting. Iv got like a EWCM but not really stretchy just clear and wet. Im feeling very happy today god know's why lol. Im normally really crappy and moody around the time AF is due. But in side dont feel no different. But what I can say is the last couple day's big increase in bleeding gums when brushing and apart from a missed period that was my first PG symp with honey. Not gonna get my hope's high but gonna keep this good mood in place lol. Started christmas prezzie's for honey the other day. Now I cant wait lol and im not even finished. :D x x x

Sarah thank's hun and im glad your all still hear for me even now your all PG and for some nearly mummy's. :D Sarah baby is growing lovely. Cute pic. x x x

Laura check you out lol with your baby bath and load's of bit's and bob's that was me lol. There all nice product's hun. Love my johnson's lol, but did you know adsa's baby brand little angle's smell's just the same as johnson's I use both :D Awww and your bump is a lovely size hun. I felt like a whale when I was nearly due lol. x x x

Natt Teenah Hope your both ok and Bump's x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - 1 more day at work! :yipee: 

Glad to hear you had a better night last night chick, to be honest, I had a better night than I have been having..didn't have quite as many bathroom trips lol! I hope we manage to get a few decent nights sleep before the little one's arrive, don't want to be shattered for pushing them out :shock: 

Thank you hun, hopefully they will ring me today with an update from the Landlord as to if and what they are doing about the other repairs, which are more serious. 

Those gifts from work are lovely! Winnie The Pooh bath aswell, I love it :D 

Lovely bump pic chickadee :happydance: xxx

Sarah - Thank you hun, they sure have messed us about for too long, fingers crossed they get off their bums and start work asap! :haha: I'll try and get a bump picture today, was supposed to take one on Monday but I forgot :dohh: 

I highly suggest hiring a doppler hun, if there's any days where you panic, which was quite a lot for me, it's just so reassuring to have a listen in, it's the most amazing sound in the world! It's not expensive at all to return the doppler chick, only cost us about £5 roughly, if I remember rightly :blush: xxx

Jess - I'm good thank you chick, hope you are ok? Glad you have finally made a decision on which path you want to take :D No AF is a good sign :thumbup: :dust: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> That's very true lol it could be free returns tho chick. Could you give the colony that does it a call and ask them?
> 
> Eeeeeeek its finally here! My last work get up :happydance: mind you Lil man hasn't woken up just yet! He needs to tho, mummy doesn't like him having too much of a lie-in! Not atm anyway, he can sleep in all he likes once he's here lol ooo I just got a lil movement! Bless him lol and we get to see him again tomorrow :happydance: I should be able to post piccies around 6, maybe a bit earlier depending on when we get home :)
> 
> How's my ladies and babies today? xxx

YAY for piccies! And congrats on now hitting maternity leave! Feel nice? :D

xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Well Iv made my mind up.
> 
> Iv decided that I am going to stick with................. the fertility monitor and jog the IVF on. I can do this and natural is the way I wanna go. Well AF was due yesterday/today. No show so far and defo no AF symp's. Me and Fiance had a round this morning just incase AF showed her butt ugly face lol, But still even after that nothink and sex was a little painful. Normally Sex on day AF is due bring's it on. But not even spotting. Iv got like a EWCM but not really stretchy just clear and wet. Im feeling very happy today god know's why lol. Im normally really crappy and moody around the time AF is due. But in side dont feel no different. But what I can say is the last couple day's big increase in bleeding gums when brushing and apart from a missed period that was my first PG symp with honey. Not gonna get my hope's high but gonna keep this good mood in place lol. Started christmas prezzie's for honey the other day. Now I cant wait lol and im not even finished. :D x x x
> 
> Sarah thank's hun and im glad your all still hear for me even now your all PG and for some nearly mummy's. :D Sarah baby is growing lovely. Cute pic. x x x
> 
> Laura check you out lol with your baby bath and load's of bit's and bob's that was me lol. There all nice product's hun. Love my johnson's lol, but did you know adsa's baby brand little angle's smell's just the same as johnson's I use both :D Awww and your bump is a lovely size hun. I felt like a whale when I was nearly due lol. x x x
> 
> Natt Teenah Hope your both ok and Bump's x x x

Aww jess.. You cAN and you WILL do this :) I know first hand how hard it is when the hope starts to slip away. But your rainbow is coming. I just know it!

I think youre making a great choice with how youre going to do things moving forward :) I know it must have been really tempting with the trial, but atleast this way youll know that when you get pregnant, you wont have to worry about whether the drugs will have caused any problems with your baby. Thats one big positive!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhhhh a fiver is nothing!! Might have to order one on ebay then. 9.95 a month is nothing! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's the price we payed when we hired ours, £9.95 a month, well worth it :D xxx 

Bump at 30 weeks and 4 days :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bump at 30 Weeks 4 Days.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

Awwww love the bump piccies!! I keep wanting to burst into tears when i see you two with the bump piccies. Bloody pregnancy hormones taking me on a right ride atm!!

I wonder if its the same place...think im going to order one next week. I know i should have a better chance of picking it up then.

How far were you ladies when you picked it up?

I was cooking matt spag bol for tea...the smell when cooking it made me want to be :sick: so i came upstairs and matt took over.

Now the smell makes me crazy hungry...how the hell does the body work so crazy in pregnancy lol! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess I'm pleased to hear it hunni, it's gotta be the best way forward you my sweet :) fingers crossed you won't need the monitor tho! Will you be testing any time soon? ;) 

Lol I love it :) just need to get the house straight now, that mixed with exhaustion is making me mega grumpy and poor Simon is getting the brunt of it! Roll on sleep! Lol 

Thanks natt :) sooooo glad it's all over and done with now :D 

Sarah it feels ace :) I love it :) need to get me some more clothes I think tho lol I wanna be a yummy mummy not a frumpy mummy :( 

Natt lovely bump pic :) *rubs* 

Sarah gotta love the hormones lol I could cry every night! Lol 

Think I was just before 12wks but can't remember I shall have to go through the thread and find out lol 

Off to Frankie and Bennies for dinner :D celebrating mat leave :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - The joys of pregnancy eh hun? Emotions and hormones flying all over the place :haha: Soon we will be mithering you for bump piccies :winkwink: 

It could quite possibly be the same place chick, the company I got ours from was "Hi-Baby" :D 

Eeeeks, that's not good, the smell of spag bol making you feel :sick: :( 

I think it was about 15 weeks when we first heard Tyler's heartbeat on the doppler, was late getting one otherwise we would have probably heard it earlier. Actually..I tell a lie, we first heard it at 9 weeks when we went for our first private scan :cloud9: xxx

Laura - I bet you are chick, no more work to stress you and Blue out :happydance: 

Thank you hunni, I feel quite small for nearly 31 weeks to be honest, maybe that's just me? Lol :dohh: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I wouldnt bother asking me for bump piccies...i already look fit to burst! :D

Ill look into the one you used natt since it comes recommnded!

Ohhh frankie and bennies sounds lovely!! I could so go for a big juicy rare steak. Oh well...soon i can have one!!

Ive decided today that im going to push to try and breastfeed. Though, i think im going to try and do the expressing route. Matt sees feeding the baby as a bonding experience so the sooner he can be feeding also, the happier he will be :)

So..gunna turn myself into a cow machine!

Yup these hormones are awesome. I dunno whether to laugh or cry! 

Think ill wait a few more weeks for the doppler thanks girls! x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I found lil man' heartbeat at 11+6, gonna add this to my siggy so I don't forget! Lol 

Well we had over an hours wait so was really hungry by the time we ate! Was lovely tho :) and it meant we were out all evening lol came home had cuddles with the dog then went to bed :) 

Just waiting for my mum and nan to watch the ride to the arboretum, 1000's of people on motorbikes, mainly Harley's meet at certain places then all ride to the national arboretum, which is just up the road from us, to pay their respects to fallen soliders past and present,an incredible site! Then off to buy the geckos a new heat lamp as theirs is broke so they're still cold! Poor lil mites! 

Had a mega lie-in this morning :) woke up at 9:45 lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Enjoy them chick...time for sleepies is running out!!

That sounds wonderful hun wish Id seen that too :) its so nice when people organise stuff like that. People these days dont have much respect for things.

What did you eat? :) You gotta make me jealous!!

I might take matt out for something yummy on his birthday and the cinema instead. Not sure wandering around the animal park is the best thing atm with my morning sickness and need to power nap on the hour every hour lol :dohh:

xx


----------



## Laura2806

I intend to! Lol 

They do it every year around this time, maybe you could find out when it is next year and somewhere to watch, I'm sure matt and baby would love it! You could find a nice quiet spot somewhere that there's not loads of people :) we saw it 2years ago but when they were on their way to Drayton Monor park which is one of the meets and there was loads then! 

We had garlic dough balls to start and I had spag Bol lol Simon had a mixed grill :) 

That sounds like a good idea Hun, the animal park might completely wear you out, maybe next year when bubs is here :D xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thats a great idea!! Im going to suggest that for Matt. Same with the animal park too. I dropped some hints today about a movie that came out that looks good :haha:

Ahhh man..I want a mixed grill so bad!! I think Matt is taking me to Subway for Tea tho..result! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Thank's girlie's, But tested this morning BFN then AF hit me what a great way to waste a test lol. Never mind at least now I can look forward to TTC again but this time with a fertility monitor just hope it come's soon. x x x

Natt lovely bump hun. Getting big. x x x

Im not to bad or sad that AF hit. Sort of expected it after crapping like labour last night lol, couldn't sleep. Just wish it happen's this year. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Aww Jess :( Iwas hoping with the lack of AF symptoms that this was going to be your cycle :(

It will happen this year hun! And the Fertility Monitor is something good to focus on too. I know how upsetting it is and how hard it is when youve been trying for a long time..but we are here hun :hugs: Youll have that rainbow baby really soon im sure!

Stay strong chick xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I'm sure you have a lovely little bump :cloud9: 

The doppler I had was amazing chick, you can also get the LCD ones where you can see the beats per minute, it's up to you which one you want :) 

That's great that you are going to try and breastfeed hun, I also said that I would express some so that Karl can have a go at feeding him aswell 

Hope you and Matt have a lovely evening at Subway :D xxx

Laura - Awww your poor little geckos! They will be warm soon when you get them a new heat lamp :) xxx

Jess - Sorry to hear AF got you hun :( Was praying she would have stayed away with your lack of AF symptoms :hugs:

Thank you hun, I'm sure I look bigger today than I did yesterday lol :shock: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Perhaps hes been having a growth spurt!! Cant wait for the next bump pic now :D

We didnt go to subway :( We gunna go eat some chinese food on matts birthday at a restaurant instead, so he can have sushi, then go watch Sinister at the Cinema. He made the suggestion himself that we skip the animap park and go in the summer with the little one :cloud9:

I always thought they could play the heartbeat at the 12wk scan...is that not the case?

xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah you'll get your mixed grill soon Hun ;) 

Natt I get like that, some days I look loads bigger than others!

Jess hunni there's nothing I can add to what the others have said so I'm just gonna send you buckets of :hugs: and even bigger buckets of :dust: for next cycle, glad your feeling ok hunni, makes it so much easier.

Sarah it's a great idea about a meal and cinema, however I don't agree with the film choice  I don't do scary films, I even hide from the trailers lol 

Well scan wasn't as good as last time, partly because I had to lie flacon my back for them to get half decent pics of him as he was cuddled upto the placenta and slept pretty much all the way through it, lil monkey! But....we got to see our lil man again and found out he weighs 4lb 5oz! Also he's head down with his back curled round to my left side, facing the right. Love him so bloody much! 

I stood my ground tho! Simon's mum asked if we were going back to there's for a drink, well she basically bullied him into going, so we got in the car and he asked me if we were going, I said I wasn't cause I wanted to sort the geckos viv out (still no heat, need a new thermostat instead of new lamp!) as I didn't want to argue in the car as my folks were with us. So he went round and I came home  

I lifted the lid on the plastic tank inside the glass one and picked Delilah out, had a quick handle and let them meet each other, they seem to be ignoring each other lol frankie is climbing upto the roof walking across is and then jumping to land on the plastic tank! I think she needs a crash mat tho as they have no perception of distance lol sorry I ramble on about them lol they're my lil girls :cloud9: 

Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh and he's the piccies :) 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-15.jpg

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-17.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah you'll get your mixed grill soon Hun ;)
> 
> Natt I get like that, some days I look loads bigger than others!
> 
> Jess hunni there's nothing I can add to what the others have said so I'm just gonna send you buckets of :hugs: and even bigger buckets of :dust: for next cycle, glad your feeling ok hunni, makes it so much easier.
> 
> Sarah it's a great idea about a meal and cinema, however I don't agree with the film choice  I don't do scary films, I even hide from the trailers lol
> 
> Well scan wasn't as good as last time, partly because I had to lie flacon my back for them to get half decent pics of him as he was cuddled upto the placenta and slept pretty much all the way through it, lil monkey! But....we got to see our lil man again and found out he weighs 4lb 5oz! Also he's head down with his back curled round to my left side, facing the right. Love him so bloody much!
> 
> I stood my ground tho! Simon's mum asked if we were going back to there's for a drink, well she basically bullied him into going, so we got in the car and he asked me if we were going, I said I wasn't cause I wanted to sort the geckos viv out (still no heat, need a new thermostat instead of new lamp!) as I didn't want to argue in the car as my folks were with us. So he went round and I came home
> 
> I lifted the lid on the plastic tank inside the glass one and picked Delilah out, had a quick handle and let them meet each other, they seem to be ignoring each other lol frankie is climbing upto the roof walking across is and then jumping to land on the plastic tank! I think she needs a crash mat tho as they have no perception of distance lol sorry I ramble on about them lol they're my lil girls :cloud9:
> 
> Xxx

Awww noes! What type of movies do you watch then? I love the scary ones. Mostly because matt is a massive WUSS when it comes to movies. Hes the guy who jumps out his seat squealing. When we saw Paranormal Activity 2 in the cinema i spent most of the movie watching him instead..super entertaining lol. My big bad scary viking is a little girl inside!

Sorry to hear that litle man was sleeping for the scan and curling up! Its super cute though how they curl up and go sleepies :D And like you said..the important thing is you got to see your little man again before he comes into the world! Hes adorable. We have gorgeous babies in our group thats for sure! And wow..so amazing that they can tell you his weight too. Did they say how that compared to your pregnancy weeks?

Proud of you for standing your ground. Things not gotten any better with his side of the parentage yet?

ITs cute to hear you talk about them because its obvious they are your little babies :) I get attached like that to bloody goldfish hehe. Do you want to make it so that eventually they will live together full time?

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Hes sooooo cute Laura!! EEEK cant wait to see him when hes born! Tyler and Diona too! :hugs: xx

Its getting me really excited. Though i keep sitting here, hand on my tummy, still shocked at the prospect that theres a baby in there. When does it sink in fully? When they move? hehe xx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm a proper girl when it comes to movies lol I like rom coms :blush: I like some action films too, mainly because I'm bullied into watching them lol and comedies I like too. Bless him lol we should double date and you and Simon can go watch a scary film and me and matt can watch a comedy lol 

Y they said its 32wks and a few days so measuring spot on really :) I just don't want him to get massive before I have him lol I want him to be a good size obviously but not too big lol

A bit better but I'm just making a point. Fed up of letting it go and being walked all over and treated like poo! 

Haha I just love um :) def the best lizzies to get :) my chameleon is stroppy and moody so doesn't eat much which makes him look poorly :( and the bearded dragon is a diva lol she's a madam if she doesn't get attention lol I love um all tho :) yh I want the geckos to live together, leaving them in together tonight to see how they get on, should be fine as there's plenty of room for them to get away from each other if they want to. I do need to see what gender Delilah is tho else ill have fertilised eggs lol

Heheh thanks hunni :) got mega chubby cheeks :) 

I was like that, couldn't believe I had a baby in my tummy! Still can't! I don't think it sinks in at all, you kinda get used to it tho if that makes sense, the movements become part of your everyday routine, like I don't get up until I've felt at least a little movement and you learn when they're most active, it's still to think I have a proper little person growing in me! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I think you might be right to be honest as I said to Karl earlier that my tummy was sore, had something like stretching pains, unless Tyler was just led funny :o I'll take another bump pic on Monday when I reach 31 weeks, if I don't forget :dohh: 

Sorry to hear you didn't get to go to Subway chick :( Your plans for Matt's birthday do sound better though hehe. That's a good idea about putting the animal park on hold and taking the little one in the Summer instead :D 

Aww thank you hun, I can't wait to see all our little ones when they are born hehe. It didn't sink in properly for me until I felt Tyler move :cloud9: xxx 

Laura - Oh phew, thank god it's not just me :haha: I guess they can get themselves into some funny positions which make us look bigger aswell, Tyler is funny sometimes as I think he sticks his bum out and it makes my belly go all weird shaped :rofl: 

Sorry to hear your scan wasn't as good as your last one chick, your pictures are amazing though and as you said, at least you got to see your lil man again :cloud9: 

Your geckos are so cute, talk about them as much as you like chick. I am a big animal lover but we don't have any at the moment, may get a dog when Tyler is a bit older or a cat, depending on what he wants hehe xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha lil blue shoves his bum out too :) 

i think having pets of any kind makes a house a home :) we've always had something tho, normally quite a few :haha: we had 3 guinea pigs once, then when we lost them I had another 2 girls and then a boy, sadly the neighbours cats scared them to death tho and just left us with the boy who was stunning! So we got another 2 girls and wen they were old enough we started breeding from them, ended up with 19 a few years later, hard work on clean out day, especially as I was allergic to them, but the babies were sooooo cute! Perfect.little minitures, but as we started to loose our breeding pigs we didn't replace them and let them retire, such cities tho :) just a shame im allergic to them! And rabbits and cats lol hence my liking the non furies :haha: 

Getting tired now I think its bedtime for me and blue! Daddy's still watching Tele tho! Night all xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Haha lil blue shoves his bum out too :)
> 
> i think having pets of any kind makes a house a home :) we've always had something tho, normally quite a few :haha: we had 3 guinea pigs once, then when we lost them I had another 2 girls and then a boy, sadly the neighbours cats scared them to death tho and just left us with the boy who was stunning! So we got another 2 girls and wen they were old enough we started breeding from them, ended up with 19 a few years later, hard work on clean out day, especially as I was allergic to them, but the babies were sooooo cute! Perfect.little minitures, but as we started to loose our breeding pigs we didn't replace them and let them retire, such cities tho :) just a shame im allergic to them! And rabbits and cats lol hence my liking the non furies :haha:
> 
> Getting tired now I think its bedtime for me and blue! Daddy's still watching Tele tho! Night all xxx

Aww bless him, it's so cute :) 

Yeah that is so true hun, used to have loads of animals when I lived at home as we lived on a farm, I miss them all to be honest. Wow! Sounds like you have had a lot of animals in your life :D 

Night night chick, hope you and Blue sleep well, also Simon once he joins you :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I'm a proper girl when it comes to movies lol I like rom coms :blush: I like some action films too, mainly because I'm bullied into watching them lol and comedies I like too. Bless him lol we should double date and you and Simon can go watch a scary film and me and matt can watch a comedy lol
> 
> Y they said its 32wks and a few days so measuring spot on really :) I just don't want him to get massive before I have him lol I want him to be a good size obviously but not too big lol
> 
> A bit better but I'm just making a point. Fed up of letting it go and being walked all over and treated like poo!
> 
> Haha I just love um :) def the best lizzies to get :) my chameleon is stroppy and moody so doesn't eat much which makes him look poorly :( and the bearded dragon is a diva lol she's a madam if she doesn't get attention lol I love um all tho :) yh I want the geckos to live together, leaving them in together tonight to see how they get on, should be fine as there's plenty of room for them to get away from each other if they want to. I do need to see what gender Delilah is tho else ill have fertilised eggs lol
> 
> Heheh thanks hunni :) got mega chubby cheeks :)
> 
> I was like that, couldn't believe I had a baby in my tummy! Still can't! I don't think it sinks in at all, you kinda get used to it tho if that makes sense, the movements become part of your everyday routine, like I don't get up until I've felt at least a little movement and you learn when they're most active, it's still to think I have a proper little person growing in me! Xxx

I dont mind a good romcom! I really liked that one actually with jennifer lopez where she goes for artificial insemination then meets the man of her dreams...cant remember what its called now but thought it was great. Might have to watch it again now! Oh...the backup plan...that might be it!

Haha u know..if we did that..matt would probably go watch the romcoms with you! Theres no :grr: in my matt! 

Thats good that hes on track with his weight. Im actually a bit terrified of having a large baby. Matt was heading towards 9lb. A lady on the forums i know just had a 9lb 5...I dont think I could push that out!!

Well youre doing the right thing in my opinion. Sometimes you just have to be stubborn on your point of view until others really see the bigger picture. Youre protecting the most precious thing in your life...how anyone can miss that point is beyond me :shrug:

Awwww babies!! Did you see that in the news the other day abaout how a boy let his lizzies in together and he found 92 eggs and they all hatched! The pics of the tank were crazy!! Its cute though that they have their own little personalities. Matt always goes look at them at pets at home. I think he has a secret desire to have one 

That makes a lot of sense! Its strange though isnt it cos everyone says how weird it is when they are born and they miss their belly :) I think im going to cry like a baby when I first feel something. Matt is being really cute stroking me and kissing my tummy every chance he gets. Atleast hes gotten the idea now as to where baby is  Think the abdo scan gave it away..hes no longer kissing my ribs 

Sunday tomorrow! I have a mad craving for a big sunday roast with chicken and stuffing..mmmm! xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - I think you might be right to be honest as I said to Karl earlier that my tummy was sore, had something like stretching pains, unless Tyler was just led funny :o I'll take another bump pic on Monday when I reach 31 weeks, if I don't forget :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn't get to go to Subway chick :( Your plans for Matt's birthday do sound better though hehe. That's a good idea about putting the animal park on hold and taking the little one in the Summer instead :D
> 
> Aww thank you hun, I can't wait to see all our little ones when they are born hehe. It didn't sink in properly for me until I felt Tyler move :cloud9: xxx
> 
> Laura - Oh phew, thank god it's not just me :haha: I guess they can get themselves into some funny positions which make us look bigger aswell, Tyler is funny sometimes as I think he sticks his bum out and it makes my belly go all weird shaped :rofl:
> 
> Sorry to hear your scan wasn't as good as your last one chick, your pictures are amazing though and as you said, at least you got to see your lil man again :cloud9:
> 
> Your geckos are so cute, talk about them as much as you like chick. I am a big animal lover but we don't have any at the moment, may get a dog when Tyler is a bit older or a cat, depending on what he wants hehe xxx

Ill remind you about tht pic dont you believe it! I hope its not as sore tomorrow hun :( You know..when you consider how big babies feets are compared to say...your belly button...im surprised there arent people getting cracked ribs from baby!!

Im still sad about the subway! Matt made me some lovely soup and toast but it wasnt the same. I tried to pretend but...it just werent no steak and cheese foot long!!

Ohhhh I hope he picks dog natt! Theres something magical about the bond between children and dogs :D Its one thing matt and i are glad of that we have moo and that shes only 3...the baby will grow up with the dog! Best childhood memories I have are me playing with our german shepherd at the time...awww Max...I miss you! :cry: x


----------



## Laura2806

I bet you do! What did you have? 

We've had guinea pigs, rabbits, mice, hamsters, gerbils, degus, fish, dogs, turtles, and now the Cham, beardie and geckos :) 

Started rolling over onto my right again when im alseep :( standing up this morning bloody hurt! I need some sort of device that stops me rolling over lol blue's awake and kicking but Simons fast on still lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,

What you all said was just fine. It always makes me feel better but with a tear to my eye lol. :D x x x

Awwww Love the scan piccie, His got little porky chop's love him. Well cute. But after his born and the swelling goe's down then you see your little boy's real look's. lol his gonna be so cute hun. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah it is the back up plan lol a really good film actually :) bless him, all his Viking is in his spermies :haha: 

I'm scared of a big bubs too! Not sure what Simon was but I was 8lb something I think, this is why I wouldn't mind him coming earlier rather than later lol I told Simon the eviction process starts at 36wks lol only because they usually take a good few weeks to actually work! Lol 

Crested geckos are the best! My friend has 2 juveniles and her 2yr old and 1yr old love them! Soooo cute to see Harvey with his ecko! Lol 

Simon doesn't really tend to touch my belly much tbh, even when I say oh he's got hiccups, he doesn't, i physically put his hand on my belly last night so he could feel them! I think he feels a lot while im alseep tho. I think he picks up on me not liking people touching my belly and rubbing it all the time tho, i get all uncomfortable lol i don't when its Simon tho which is strange! 

I think I'll miss an excuse to be fat lol i won't miss the pain when rolling over in bed or standing tho! I slide I'll miss it being only me who knows what blue's doing and it just being me and him tho. 

We've got hog roast at my mums for my grandads birthday so im off to try and find something to decorate a cake for him, fishing style, then gotta make it, not looking forward to it tho, feel like I've lost my va va voom and confidence in decorating cakes atm :( xxx

Jess how you doing today? Thank you, he's got my cheeks lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> I bet you do! What did you have?
> 
> We've had guinea pigs, rabbits, mice, hamsters, gerbils, degus, fish, dogs, turtles, and now the Cham, beardie and geckos :)
> 
> Started rolling over onto my right again when im alseep :( standing up this morning bloody hurt! I need some sort of device that stops me rolling over lol blue's awake and kicking but Simons fast on still lol xxx

Is there any way you can like..hmm...roll up a blanket or something and wedge it down into the side of you to stop you rolling? :(

I always wanted a turtle :( but my dogs way too curious! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thank's girlie's,
> 
> What you all said was just fine. It always makes me feel better but with a tear to my eye lol. :D x x x
> 
> Awwww Love the scan piccie, His got little porky chop's love him. Well cute. But after his born and the swelling goe's down then you see your little boy's real look's. lol his gonna be so cute hun. x x x

Aww..sending you a :flower: chick. Stay strong...you can do this!! :thumbup: x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Sarah it is the back up plan lol a really good film actually :) bless him, all his Viking is in his spermies :haha:
> 
> I'm scared of a big bubs too! Not sure what Simon was but I was 8lb something I think, this is why I wouldn't mind him coming earlier rather than later lol I told Simon the eviction process starts at 36wks lol only because they usually take a good few weeks to actually work! Lol
> 
> Crested geckos are the best! My friend has 2 juveniles and her 2yr old and 1yr old love them! Soooo cute to see Harvey with his ecko! Lol
> 
> Simon doesn't really tend to touch my belly much tbh, even when I say oh he's got hiccups, he doesn't, i physically put his hand on my belly last night so he could feel them! I think he feels a lot while im alseep tho. I think he picks up on me not liking people touching my belly and rubbing it all the time tho, i get all uncomfortable lol i don't when its Simon tho which is strange!
> 
> I think I'll miss an excuse to be fat lol i won't miss the pain when rolling over in bed or standing tho! I slide I'll miss it being only me who knows what blue's doing and it just being me and him tho.
> 
> We've got hog roast at my mums for my grandads birthday so im off to try and find something to decorate a cake for him, fishing style, then gotta make it, not looking forward to it tho, feel like I've lost my va va voom and confidence in decorating cakes atm :( xxx
> 
> Jess how you doing today? Thank you, he's got my cheeks lol xxx

Oh im not sure now...its the one with jenifer lopez in it anyway  

Haha eviction process...love it!! Im guessing someones gunna be on all the old wives tails then in a few weeks!! Hmm..now I got myself thinking about hot curry and I really wants one! :(

Its not strange darling :) I mean..Simon is your love and daddy :) I think tbh I would get very awkward and unomfortable if people kept wanting to touch my tummy all the time. Maybe because he knows how you feel about it in general he doesnt want to overdo it :)

Aww chick, no reason for the lack of confidence youre awesome at it! You should do it full time, they look so professional. Im jealous of your roast!!

Im so happy today. A lady I met here and followed her through her journey bought a doppler. When she had her baby and another of our good friends got pregnant she let her borrow it. And now they have decided that the torch is being passed and it being sent on to me! It made me so emotional. It feels like a wonderful thing because ive seen them conceive, go through their pregnancies and give birth..and now its my turn. Man..here come the hormones again!

Despite waking up and puking me guts up...im in a really good mood today :) I have no stress, no anxiety, just the need to pee a lot lol :D

10wks tomorrow too...my god...double figures!! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I could try a blanket but id probs just roll over it lol my v shaped pillow that's between my legs goes with me lol 

Haha ours just ignored them tbh, even when they were in the paddling pool lol 

Haha think I'll start with reflexology and clove oil massages/baths lol lots of walks, if I still can too lol might give the hot curry a miss tho, im thirsty enough as it is lol 

Yh maybe he does :) bless him :) 

Aww hun that's really lovely of them :) kinda like an heirloom in a way. You're probs not far off being able to find bubs now too, tips for rippling....full bladder, patients, lay really flat and start mega low down like, pubic bone low, also I used to hold the Doppler with one hand and use the other to find my own pulse that way its easy to tell if its your hb or snooky's! 

So glad your happy hunni :) it'll make everything a much nicer experience. 

We've gone for a fish shaped cake so im just waiting for it to all cool down so I can construct and decorate it! That's really lovely of you to say hunni :) gonna do the Christmas cakes this week! Can't believe its October already! Where did September go?!?! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Then theres the sex, the raspberry leaf tea...and bouncing on one of those balls!

We gunna have to start a sweepstake soon for when we think youre going to give birth!

Thanks so much for the tips hun! Ive heard that its easy also to mistake the placenta for baby too. I might have to record it and ask you ladies if what im hearing is baby :haha:

I have nooo clue who stole sept but someone bloody did! I cant believe my last period was in July!!

Did you take some piccies of the cake hun? I wanna see!! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Yay thank you, I was supposed to take a picture each week on Mondays but I always forget :dohh: Thank you chick, it hasn't been as sore today, Tyler must have just been led funny or had a bit of a growth spurt! 

You know, I keep thinking the same thing, how ladies don't suffer from cracked ribs etc, Karl's sister's little one kept getting her foot lodged in her ribs and she has to keep literally grabbing her foot and moving her..:shock: 

Awww gutted about Subway hun :( Maybe you can treat yourself to one another day? :hugs: 

I hope he picks dog too, they do say that dogs are a man's best friend :haha: That's good that baby will have a little doggy to grow up with :) Aww no, really sorry to hear about Max chick :hugs: I have had a few German Shepherds in my life, Teddy was our last but we had to have him put down as he kept following me to the fields when I went to collect my horse and he killed sheep :( xxx

Laura - Wow! That sure is a lot of animals! :shock: You have had more than me hehe. We had cats, dogs, a horse, hens, cockerals, ducks, geese, ducklings :cloud9: Used to have a snake when I was younger aswell, now I hate snakes! 

Ooo can't wait to see piccies of your cake hunni :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha very true Sarah! I wanna get a ball as soon as we have space cause they're supposed to be good for realigning hips! 

Haha I dunno why but I think either between 36 and 37wks or 2nd Dec, strange ey! 

I searched it on YouTube lol there's some really good videos on what bubs sounds like and what the other noises are, don't think I ever really heard the placenta, once you lrleaen where they are its much easier too :) 

Crazy isn't it! Mine was January! Lol 

Yh I took one, I'll upload it tomorrow tho as Simons on the iPad tonight. Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Natt id love ducks! Nit keen on chickens tho, they're pecky and scratchy lol id love some degus again, such awesome lil creatures ,:) 

I'll upload a piccie tomorrow :) 

I try and take a bump pic every Wednesday, not done too badly at remembering lol woohoo for 31wks tomorrow!! Single digit weeks now :D and midwife tomorrow too? Let us know how you get on :hugs: seeing mine Tuesday :) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Natt id love ducks! Nit keen on chickens tho, they're pecky and scratchy lol id love some degus again, such awesome lil creatures ,:)
> 
> I'll upload a piccie tomorrow :)
> 
> I try and take a bump pic every Wednesday, not done too badly at remembering lol woohoo for 31wks tomorrow!! Single digit weeks now :D and midwife tomorrow too? Let us know how you get on :hugs: seeing mine Tuesday :) xxx

Ducks are so sweet, and the little ducklings, so fluffy hehe! The chickens kept themselves to themselves really lol, just wandered around the garden :) 

Yay, can't wait for piccie :happydance: 

You have done better than me at remembering to take pictures chick. I'm getting slightly nervous but excited now, single digit week! Eeeeeeek! I'll be sure to let you know how I get on at the Midwife hun :hugs: Yay, not long to wait until your Midwife appointment either :yipee: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Yay thank you, I was supposed to take a picture each week on Mondays but I always forget :dohh: Thank you chick, it hasn't been as sore today, Tyler must have just been led funny or had a bit of a growth spurt!
> 
> You know, I keep thinking the same thing, how ladies don't suffer from cracked ribs etc, Karl's sister's little one kept getting her foot lodged in her ribs and she has to keep literally grabbing her foot and moving her..:shock:
> 
> Awww gutted about Subway hun :( Maybe you can treat yourself to one another day? :hugs:
> 
> I hope he picks dog too, they do say that dogs are a man's best friend :haha: That's good that baby will have a little doggy to grow up with :) Aww no, really sorry to hear about Max chick :hugs: I have had a few German Shepherds in my life, Teddy was our last but we had to have him put down as he kept following me to the fields when I went to collect my horse and he killed sheep :( xxx
> 
> Laura - Wow! That sure is a lot of animals! :shock: You have had more than me hehe. We had cats, dogs, a horse, hens, cockerals, ducks, geese, ducklings :cloud9: Used to have a snake when I was younger aswell, now I hate snakes!
> 
> Ooo can't wait to see piccies of your cake hunni :happydance: xxx

Happy 31wks!! New picture day!! *poke poke* :D

Ouch that sounds WELL painful!! Its the only part im not looking forwrds too with the movement :) The pain sometimes must be awful!

Oh my lordy about Teddy!! He must have had some worker instinct in him if he didnt like sheep. Yeah can see why it was a problem though...cant have a dog around a farm that likes to kill the fluffies :( I reckon he will pick dog :D Cats are very aloof and not very "petty" so I think Tyler will want something he can play with :D

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Haha very true Sarah! I wanna get a ball as soon as we have space cause they're supposed to be good for realigning hips!
> 
> Haha I dunno why but I think either between 36 and 37wks or 2nd Dec, strange ey!
> 
> I searched it on YouTube lol there's some really good videos on what bubs sounds like and what the other noises are, don't think I ever really heard the placenta, once you lrleaen where they are its much easier too :)
> 
> Crazy isn't it! Mine was January! Lol
> 
> Yh I took one, I'll upload it tomorrow tho as Simons on the iPad tonight. Xxx

ive heard that too! Youll be sat watching Telly in no time bouncing on that! Its a win win though if it helps get Baby Blue down into the best position and helps mummy with the hips too!

I know they say boys are notorius for being late but...I reckon youll go early too!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Natt id love ducks! Nit keen on chickens tho, they're pecky and scratchy lol id love some degus again, such awesome lil creatures ,:)
> 
> I'll upload a piccie tomorrow :)
> 
> I try and take a bump pic every Wednesday, not done too badly at remembering lol woohoo for 31wks tomorrow!! Single digit weeks now :D and midwife tomorrow too? Let us know how you get on :hugs: seeing mine Tuesday :) xxx

Im gunna turn into the bump police now ladies...be prepared!

Degus are sooooo cute! They like little teddybears! :cloud9: x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Excalibur said:
> 
> 
> Sarah - Yay thank you, I was supposed to take a picture each week on Mondays but I always forget :dohh: Thank you chick, it hasn't been as sore today, Tyler must have just been led funny or had a bit of a growth spurt!
> 
> You know, I keep thinking the same thing, how ladies don't suffer from cracked ribs etc, Karl's sister's little one kept getting her foot lodged in her ribs and she has to keep literally grabbing her foot and moving her..:shock:
> 
> Awww gutted about Subway hun :( Maybe you can treat yourself to one another day? :hugs:
> 
> I hope he picks dog too, they do say that dogs are a man's best friend :haha: That's good that baby will have a little doggy to grow up with :) Aww no, really sorry to hear about Max chick :hugs: I have had a few German Shepherds in my life, Teddy was our last but we had to have him put down as he kept following me to the fields when I went to collect my horse and he killed sheep :( xxx
> 
> Laura - Wow! That sure is a lot of animals! :shock: You have had more than me hehe. We had cats, dogs, a horse, hens, cockerals, ducks, geese, ducklings :cloud9: Used to have a snake when I was younger aswell, now I hate snakes!
> 
> Ooo can't wait to see piccies of your cake hunni :happydance: xxx
> 
> Happy 31wks!! New picture day!! *poke poke* :D
> 
> Ouch that sounds WELL painful!! Its the only part im not looking forwrds too with the movement :) The pain sometimes must be awful!
> 
> Oh my lordy about Teddy!! He must have had some worker instinct in him if he didnt like sheep. Yeah can see why it was a problem though...cant have a dog around a farm that likes to kill the fluffies :( I reckon he will pick dog :D Cats are very aloof and not very "petty" so I think Tyler will want something he can play with :D
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you chick :D Ooo thank you for the reminder, I shall get my camera out before I forget :haha: 

Happy 10 weeks pregosaurus mummy! :yipee: 

Some of the kicks can be painful but mainly they are amazing haha, I could sit there all day watching Tyler wriggling around in my tummy :cloud9: 

He must have hun, they wasn't our sheep though, they were a farmers that lived up the road, he came to our house with a gun threatening to shoot him so we agreed to take him to the vets and have him put to sleep, the farmer said fair enough as long as he was there to witness it and make sure we didn't back out. I had a right go at him as he was threatening to shoot him in the stable next to where my horse was! I said if you go in there and shoot him, I'll f****** shoot you! :rofl: He soon shut up as I was only young! :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Natt what a ******* that farmer was! I know it's his livestock but he should have been civil about it and sat down and spoke to you calmly about it!

Happy 31wks natt :) 

Happy 10wks Sarah :) 

Can you ladies believe how quickly it's going?! I sure cant! Going to buy a bath box thingy that goes with the bath to keep all his shampoo etc in when my mum finishes work :) 

Bit pissed off too! I've just got the geckos a new heat lamp, set it all up, when I could find a bloody extension lead! Because its in the middle of the room and its a big glass tank I can't move it I had to balance the extension lead on the sofa, Bella jumped up for a cuddle and it all fell off the viv, bulb popped didn't it! I thought not to worry I bought spares on sat, put it and the fucking thing is blown! Put the other spare i bought for Darwin in and the fuckers blown too! So gotta go back up there and get them exchanged! Not a happy bunny at all! Think I'll just pick some up from pets at home for now and go all the way up there sometime in the week! 

And this is the shit fish cake lol 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-18.jpg


----------



## sarahuk

That cake is awesome!! I spy the toad in the hole too...that looks well yum!! Atleast...now ive said that i hope it was toad in the hole lol.

That farmer was a dick. I feel so sorry for your doggy :(

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Oh he had a few screws loose chick, he brought one of the sheep in the back of his van to show us what Teddy had done to it, although there was more than one dog that roamed the fields :sick: 

I can't believe how quick it's going either hun, doesn't seem two minutes since we announced our bfp's! :shock: 

Sorry to hear you are not having much luck with your Gecko tank, hope you get things sorted soon :hugs: 

You fish cake is amazing hun! I would love to have talent like that! :cloud9: xxx

Sarah - He was a complete jerk, I would have took the gun off him and shot him if he went anywhere near the stables lol! xxx


----------



## teenah99

Hey ladies,

How are you all?! I feel so bad that I never have time to post and interact as much as the rest of you! I've just been so busy, and extremely pregnant! OMG, can I get any bigger?! Granted I've only gained 2-4 lbs (depending on the day it changes). My bump is huge to me! 

I'm still desperate for a complete night's sleep free from pain and peeing, but I have to admit, I've had 2 nights where I managed to sleep 2 hours straight without peeing or waking up from the pain, on those nights I had taken tylenol, so maybe that helped. I try to avoid meds, but I was in so much agony. Combine that with the massive amounts of stretching pain I've had since last week...ugh...I literally felt like my stomach was ripping apart...last week it went from a very tight tummy with a sore spot in the center above my belly button, to a spot right beside my belly button...it's weird. I read that it's my abdominal walls ripping apart to accomodate baby Dionna...

DH has been feeling our little girl kick for the past few weeks, it started slowly, with one small kick, but now she actually responds to his voice. He is convinced that the only way to feel her is to lay his ear/head on my belly gently...so when he does that he says, "Baby Dionna, it's daddy, I love you so much, show me your moves baby girl." it's so darling. I am sooo thrilled to have my baby I can't even say. He is REALLY happy too! I put her swing together this weekend and packed her hospital bag...it's really gunna happen!!!!! Eeeeeeeee!

Laura - I totally have to log on using another computer to see Blue's pics! Ugh, I'm annoyed that I can't see them or your bump pics! Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!

Question: How much weight have you all put on so far?

Also, here's my bump pic 28+5 weeks preggers!
 



Attached Files:







28+5.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laura2806

Natt he sounds like a psyco! 

Thanks for the cake comments, it really sucked tho lol 

Geckos are hot and happy :) slowly starting to interact with each other too which is nice :) 

Teenah Hun I hate to say it but your gonna get a whole lot bigger! Lol looking good tho :thumbup: you Oh sounds sooo cute :) and yay for swing building! I can't wait to get the lounge finished so I can build blue's up :D 

I'm with you on the painful sleep:hugs: I actually managed to roll over without it hurting last night tho! Couldn't get comfy at all tho, my hips hurt when I lie on them but my belly hurts if I lie on my back! Can't bloody win! 

Congrats on only gaining a couple of pounds Hun! I'm too scared to weigh myself, afraid ill sit and cry lol 

Well that's 2 of my friends have been induced in the past 2weeks, both had girls :) 

Midwife today, went well, blue's now between 50th and 90th centile so growing nicely, my BP's good, slightly lower than before which she said is healthy, only prob is there's protein in my urine so it's being sent off, if i need antibiotics I'll get a call/letter, gotta have my flu jab Monday and I'll get an apt for the whooping cough vaccine come through the post in a few days! 

Mega itchy again! I might go and have a bath and slather myself in moisturiser lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's (laura and sarah). x x x

Laura that cake look's yummy, I know honey would munch that lol. Then be nutty. Trying to keep her away from sweetie's and choco she's hypo as it is lol. x x x

Im good thx laura not to bad. AF look's like it's leaving. Just in serious pain in my tooth. Got a whole but my dentist will most likely wanna drill it but I would rather it out then have pain again in a few month's/year's time. Natt you had a tooth out. What was it like??? x x x

Teenah lovely bump pic hun. x x x

Laura I would'nt Worry about big baby to much. Honey was only 7lb dead on but labour was not that bad and I was a big baby 8lb 4 i think and my fiance was prem by two month's so he was tiny of course. Im sure you will be fine. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Teenah you look fantatic hun :) :hugs:

Ive lost weight..must be from all the puking and lack of food lol. I cant wait till matt can feel the baby move! He already has his hand on my tummy all the time and kissing it :)

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Teenah - Hiya hun :hi: 

Don't worry about not being so active, it can be hard when you have loads of other things to sort out for baby etc :) Lovely bump chick :winkwink: xxx 

Laura - He was a fruit loop :haha: You're welcome chick, I liked your fish cake :D 

Glad to hear your Gecko's are getting on well and are hot and happy :happydance: xxx

Jess - Having a tooth out wasn't too bad hun, was painful for a few days but I got an infection in mine which made it worse :( xxx 

Sarah - Won't be long now chick until you can feel Snook moving! :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad my ladies are all good, the k it'll be an early night in our house, Simons had indigestion for a few days and is really suffering and I'm really starting to feel like I've got a cold coming which super sucks! Started with just my ear and throat a bit sore about an hour ago, now my heads starting to hurt and throat is getting sorer :( no fair! 

Any who's thought I'd show you ladies what bumps like nakey, not completely nakey tho s don't worry lol just bump! And then what bumps now like with clothes on lol :) 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-19.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-20.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Omg I am so jealous of your bump! You don't have 1 stretch mark! My tummy is covered in them! That's why I won't do a naked bump picture :blush: I love my "It's A Boy" belly bar though :D 

By the way.............HAPPY 33 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh I do you just can't see them in the shit light lol I've got old ones which have helped tho, the tops and bottoms of them are going purple again tho, got some lovely new ones on the bottom of my belly too, I can't believe the difference between nakey and clothes lol thanks tho Hun :) 

Hehe thanks chick :) heads really starting to hurt now :( might go to bed and turn the lights off lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Oh I do you just can't see them in the shit light lol I've got old ones which have helped tho, the tops and bottoms of them are going purple again tho, got some lovely new ones on the bottom of my belly too, I can't believe the difference between nakey and clothes lol thanks tho Hun :)
> 
> Hehe thanks chick :) heads really starting to hurt now :( might go to bed and turn the lights off lol xxx

Aww bless, I can't see them, looks like you don't have any to me :winkwink: I have them ALL over my tummy, looks awful! :( It does make a hell of a difference looking at your naked bump and with clothes on, weird how it changes so much hehe :) 

Hope your head is not as bad today chick, headaches are awful! :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I think mine might hit me late lol I'll wake up looking like a road map one day! :haha: all they are is our babies saying 'i was here' lol 

Thanks hun I think the bathroom cleaner helped clear it up lol soooo tired now! I've scrubbed the bathroom, stripped the bed and washed bedding which is now waiting to go back on and spent another maybe 3-4hours sanding the windowsill and had lunch with my SIL. Oh and put the shopping away after it was delivered. 

Think I might have a bath and get cleaned up then make the bed before Simon gets home, oh I need to peel the potatoes for dinner too! Lol xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's natt, but now I dunno if it is my teeth. Think I might have gum problem's unsure but my whole mouth is killing me (gum's mostly). Gonna try get dentist app for ASAP.x x x

Awww laura love the bump pic. You dont look like you have stretch marks but they fade aswell. Mine used to be pink/purple noe there skin colour but lighter lol. Still visable. Iv got quite a few on tummy but my bums the worst as when My belly grew it took the skin from my bum lol. I oiled every day but it didnt help. My sister's had five kids and only has 3 samll hardly seeable stretch mark's on her tummy. Well Jel lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess, most of mine are old ones that have been activated by bump! I spread that no amount of creams and oils will stop them. It all depends on your skin and how stretchy it is, you'll either get them or you won't. I knew id get more as I already had them, they don't really bother me tbh, I didn't west bikinis before so won't be afterwards lol im more bothered about my size than stretchmarks xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Aww bless, your road map can then join mine :rofl: That's a lovely way of looking at it :winkwink: 

Wow! You must be super woman! There's no way I could have done all that, saying that, I have managed to do a lot of chasing and walking up and down hills this week! :growlmad: You need to start taking it easy chick :hugs: xxx 

Jess - Ouch :( Hope you manage to get your gums sorted out soon hun. I would try and get a Dentist appointment asap, the sooner you sort it the better. Have you heard of Corsodyl mouthwash? It's fab for fighting gum disease and most other problems, don't worry, I'm not saying you have gum disease lol.. xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha we can make an atlas ;) 

Having a more relaxing day tomorrow lol gonna finish the windowsill first thing then get showered and go to my mums as she's got my niece :) 

Lil man's been practise breathing again and I managed to video it :) he had hiccups at the same time! Who says men can't multiply-task! Lol 

https://youtu.be/RauJAMGcVzs

Sarah I hope matts having a nice birthday :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Haha laura thats joke's. Thats what my belly used to be like but mostly at night. Madness lol. But best feeling ever. Like jelly in the belly hehe. Well cute makes me wanna put my hand on your belly lol. I cant wait for that. :D x x x

Laura I know what you mean hun, Its not that I wear a bikini it's just not nice to have all over my bum boobs and belly. I wouldnt mind if it was just on my belly. x x x

Thank's natt and na to be truthful thats what I think it is or strat of. Gonna ring them first thing in the morning, just been avoiding it. Hate dentist. But Gotta get them checked as the pain is unreal can hardly speak and pain killers aint do the job. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh I shall miss the wobbles at night when he's here :( won't be long beofre you feel them again jess :hugs: 

They're mummy marks hun, and they're part of you! So there's nothing wrong with them :) 

Jess make sure you ring tomorrow! Else you'll have a load of pregnant ladies on your case lol could be gingivitis too hun, think its basically infected/inflamed gums, but get checked out hun, like matt said the corsodyl is good, dentisit put the gel version round my tooth when I thought my filling had a hole in it just I case as they wouldn't do an x-ray whilst im pregnant. 

Been getting nausea on and off the past couple of days and for the last week at night I get really bad wind pains :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Haha it would be quite a big atlas with all my stretch marks :blush: :haha: 

Glad to hear you are having a more relaxed day today, you need to take it easy now as you are on the final stretch :winkwink: 

Awwwww your video is so cute! :cloud9: 

Sorry to hear the nausea is back hun and hope the wind pains subside soon, I think everything must hit us in the 3rd Trimester? :brat: xxx

Jess - Hopefully it won't be that hun. They may recommend Corsodyl to you if it is. I hate dentist too chick but it's better to be safe than sorry :( xxx


----------



## sarahuk

EEEEEK video is so adorable!! :cloud9: Bump piccies are great too!

Hope you feel better soon Laura and that Jess youre pain eases up :( Natt dont you go overdoing things lady!

Matt had a lovely birthday thankyou :) He seemed a happy panda anyway!

Got a letter from the antenatal clinic today. Bit confused cos..it tells me to to tkae my notes and urine sample etc..but then says if I havent already had a scan Ill be offered one at the time :saywhat: Doesnt sound like a 12wk scan appointment letter to me!

:shrug: xx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - It's hard to relax at the moment chick, chasing the estate agents and going from pillar to post viewing houses! :( 

Glad to hear Matt had a good birthday hun :D 

Hmm...that seems strange about your antenatal clinic letter :wacko: I guess you haven't had a letter with your 12 week appointment on it then? Maybe they are behind and have lost track of who has had a scan and who hasn't? Seems odd to me though, maybe ring them if you are not sure chick? :shrug: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah I wasnt sure if that was for the scan or not lol. But it details the consultant on it so I dont know if its all done in one go or not. Guess ill be ringing!

I hope they get you sorted with a house now chick. Be nice to get in and settled and ready for tyler! x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> Yeah I wasnt sure if that was for the scan or not lol. But it details the consultant on it so I dont know if its all done in one go or not. Guess ill be ringing!
> 
> I hope they get you sorted with a house now chick. Be nice to get in and settled and ready for tyler! x

Sounds like you will get a scan either way but usually they send you a more specific letter with a specific time and date on it :wacko: Hope you get the details you need chick :thumbup: 

Thank you chick, we viewed two houses this morning, one we like but yet again needs repairs, the guy that showed us around is trying to get in touch with the Landlord and see what he can do, if he can get most of them done then we can do the rest, if not then we'll be getting our Bond back and hoping the Council offer us somewhere ASAP! That's all I want hun, just to find somewhere and get settled for Tyler's arrival, I don't think it's too much to ask? Do you? :( xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies he had a right wriggle lol 

glad matt had a good day :) and Natt I hope they get you sorted soon :hugs: 

Sarah it could be that they'll do you history apt then too and also take the bloods for screening tests, if your having them. Tell them you want the downs screening, that way you'll get the scan ;) they might look ay your notes and say that because you've had scans already they don't need to do one unless your having the downs screening. 

Its not too much to ask at all hun! I saw you'd been looking in Bolton too, do you think you'd be happier moving back up there? Maybe its something to seriously think about. 

Exhausted today! Absolutely shattered! But I feel bad sitting around when there's so much to be done! Eugh zxxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah Natt I saw the posts on fb and did wonder about whether it might be a possibility for you and kal to talk about moving back to your family..is it an option? xx


----------



## Laura2806

Hey ladies, how are we doing today? 

My hip completely locked when I tried to stand after putting the primer on the windowsill, couldn't put any weight on it at all :( it's alright now tho :) 

Oh and I just flubbed at Free Willy! First time for everything! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Hiya ladies,

Sorry I didn't reply to your comments on here, we have already spoken about this on FB and as you already know, there is no chance of moving back to Bolton, unless I moved on my own. Keeping our fingers crossed for this house next week though, we have already started making plans for the house in our heads lol, like painting and decorating and where we will put what! 

The only down side is that it has obviously the downstairs, an upstairs and a loft..now where would you put baby? Do you think it's dangerous to put a baby in the loft? It's an actual loft bedroom, not a junk room. He will be in with us at the start anyway but when he's big enough to go in his cot, it's a tough decision! xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Hey ladies, how are we doing today?
> 
> My hip completely locked when I tried to stand after putting the primer on the windowsill, couldn't put any weight on it at all :( it's alright now tho :)
> 
> Oh and I just flubbed at Free Willy! First time for everything! Lol xxx

Hiya hun, looks like we posted at the same time :haha: I'm not too bad thank you, i'm shattered today! Think it's going to be bath, x factor and an early night! How are you chick? 

Eeeeeks! That's not good about your hip locking chick, you should really ask your Midwife or Doctor about that? :( 

Awww Free Willy! Not seen that film in years! :shock: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It's good that your planning where to put things :) 

Does it have a bedroom on each floor? Is there room in your bedroom to put a cot? My niece had outgrown hers at 7/8wks old. If there's room in your bedroom I'd put a cot in there once he's outgrown his Moses basket the move him to his nursery when he's 5/6months old. It's no different to him being in his room and you being downstairs of an evening. Also if you have a movement monitor then it'll put your mind at ease more. :) ill be using ours from day one at night time, we have 2moses baskets, one for upstairs and one for down, so the monitor will go on the upstairs one as I can watch him more during the day :) probs wont take my eyes off him for the first few weeks lol 

That sounds like a good plan! Wish I could do that! Hate leaving the dog at night too, I dont thinkits fair on her :( 

My hip does it on and off, has done for a couple of years, I kinda get used to it lol think a nerve gets trapped if I catch it in a certain way. Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It's good that your planning where to put things :)
> 
> Does it have a bedroom on each floor? Is there room in your bedroom to put a cot? My niece had outgrown hers at 7/8wks old. If there's room in your bedroom I'd put a cot in there once he's outgrown his Moses basket the move him to his nursery when he's 5/6months old. It's no different to him being in his room and you being downstairs of an evening. Also if you have a movement monitor then it'll put your mind at ease more. :) ill be using ours from day one at night time, we have 2moses baskets, one for upstairs and one for down, so the monitor will go on the upstairs one as I can watch him more during the day :) probs wont take my eyes off him for the first few weeks lol
> 
> That sounds like a good plan! Wish I could do that! Hate leaving the dog at night too, I dont thinkits fair on her :(
> 
> My hip does it on and off, has done for a couple of years, I kinda get used to it lol think a nerve gets trapped if I catch it in a certain way. Xxx

Yeah it has a bedroom on each floor hun, theres downstairs, then you go upstairs to one bedroom, then you go up another flight of stairs to the loft bedroom. If we move the bedroom around then there will be room in our room for his cot, which I personally think would be safer than putting him in the loft bedroom. Thank you for your advice hun, I think we'll do that. That's a good idea about having two moses baskets, why didn't I think of that? :haha: I bet you won't hun, I think all new mummy's are the same hehe. 

Aww bless, I hate leaving animals at home on their own, it's awful :( 

Ouch! Sounds painful :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Either that or you have the loft and Tyler has the middle floor bedroom? Depends which is bigger I guess :)

I did want a swinging crib for upstairs but we've had SIL's 2nd Moses basket too so getting diff bedding for that to match the living room:) 

She just wants to cuddle al, the time too which makes it harder. I might just go round in my decorating clothes lol 

It bloody hurts when it happens, I can normally stop it but not this time lol 

Orchids I got period pains :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's,

Laura I called them that night and they said to rince over night with salt warm water, then call dentist in the morning so I called them and got a emergency app for that morning, Went there and it was my tooth that iv alway had problem's with. They drilled it out and filled it with a temp filling until my next check up app. The pain has gone and my mouth feel's alot better. But he didn't feel my little whole on the other side which is now killing me lol. Never end's. But got app for not next monday but monday after cant wait but if the pain dont go away i'll be getting another emergency app for next monday. x x x

Natt I will have to try it. Just use a normal colgate one. Thx x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you got it sorted jess, hopefully the other one will hold off until your apt :) 

Exhausted!! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I bought things for my hospital bag :D eeeeeeeek!! 

Ok so it's only slippers, travel size shampoo, conditioner, body wash, tooth past and face wipes but still!! Lol xxx

Oh and I've been having mild period pains on and off today :/


----------



## Excalibur

Our new house which I mentioned on FB is the same layout and the middle bedroom is the biggest and has lot's of storage, I think Tyler is going to end up with the loft bedroom, as long as we get some baby gates, he should be fine shouldn't he? 

Aww bless, maybe you can get a swinging crib at a later date? Unless you are just settling for the two moses baskets?

Yay for buying things for your hospital bag! It's exciting isn't it? :happydance: 

Period pains?!? Isn't that a sign of labour? :shock: xxx 

Jess - Glad you managed to get your tooth seen to hun, hope they sort your other hole out soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh he'll be fine up there :) and he won't be mobile for a few months so you won't need gates straight away :) 

We're gonna stick with the two Moses baskets now, the swinging cribs don't last them long neither so don't wanna waste money, I'd sooner spend it on something else for him :) 

Way too exciting :happydance: need to remember my case from my mums today:) 

Yh I think it's the first signs, I've been having them on and off for a couple of weeks so don't think it means anything ATM lol not got them today. 

Had a headache since Sunday night tho :( 

I have to say ladies I'm getting seriously fed up now, don't get me wrong I want my baby to cook as long as he needs but the pain at night and in the mornings is getting almost unbearable now. I want my body back to being mine, I want to be able to sleep comfy and stand in the morning. But more than anything I want to hold my baby and know he's safe. Think I'm just getting seriously fed up of the mess and not being able to do much to clean it up and get the house straight. That and I know of too many people who have lost their baby at the very last minute, I think that's playing on my mind too, I know I have no grounds to think it could happen to my baby but you never know. Ladies I think I'm scared and want/need my baby here safe. 

Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Aww laura :hugs:

It must be very uncomfy in the later stages so dont feel bad. I know its all scary...we are always worrying about something...making it to 2nd tri..making it to viable..making it to labour etc etc. Its all part of being a loving and caring mum.

I know he will come and he will be perfect :) And maybe things are already starting to get into motions if your body is already showing signs. I think hes gunna come early.

Stay strong hun..not long to go now and he wil be safe in your arms xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun, I'm trying not to think about it lol deep down i know he'll be just perfect but you cant help but worry. now the Christmas cakes are in the oven I've got a spare 4 hours! Got about half of ironing with me (I'm at mums as her oven is more reliable) but that's it after cleaning the kitchen up. 

The past week or so I've been having cramps and increased bm's which apparently are both signs, gonna get a pump for my exercise ball today too, my hips need some relief! 

Think I'm just having a bit of down day. :hugs: 

Any idea when midwives start to do internals? Got another apt next week and I'll be just shy of 35wks, I think it's about 37wks they start doing them. I think he'll be here by then tho! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - That's true hun, we wouldn't leave him playing up there on his own anyway but would rather get gates in the future for our own piece of mind lol. 

That's understandable chick, might aswell get him something that's going to last a few years or so :D 

Sorry to hear that you are still uncomfortable at nights and in the mornings hun, as Sarah pointed out, maybe your body is preparing for his birth and he might come early? I would honestly think about having a word with your Midwife about the pain though hun, she may check you over and see what's going on? He will arrive safe and sound though hun, I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry too much hunni :hugs: 

I have been researching when the Midwife starts to do internals and a lot of ladies were saying around the 36 week mark, I'm not 100% sure though so don't take my word for it :blush: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it's more when he's up there at night, making sure he doesn't go wondering off lol 

Thanks chick, I'm feeling loads better now about it all. Maybe it's the start of me having Brixton hicks that has made me relax a bit. I'll see what the midwife says on Tuesday, I know it's a week away but loads can happen in a week lol 

Yh that's what I thought chick, I spouse it depends on when you have your appointments, if you have one at 36 they might check you then but if its at 37 they'd check then? I think it all depends on the midwife themself too, some leave it later than others. I think I'd be disappointed if I had one Tuesday and she said 'yeah your ages away from having him' I'd be gutted lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Yh it's more when he's up there at night, making sure he doesn't go wondering off lol
> 
> Thanks chick, I'm feeling loads better now about it all. Maybe it's the start of me having Brixton hicks that has made me relax a bit. I'll see what the midwife says on Tuesday, I know it's a week away but loads can happen in a week lol
> 
> Yh that's what I thought chick, I spouse it depends on when you have your appointments, if you have one at 36 they might check you then but if its at 37 they'd check then? I think it all depends on the midwife themself too, some leave it later than others. I think I'd be disappointed if I had one Tuesday and she said 'yeah your ages away from having him' I'd be gutted lol xxx

That's the one lol :) 

Glad to hear you are feeling a lot better about it now hun. That is very true, anything could happen during pregnancy lol!

I think all Midwives are different hun, some probably won't even check until you think you may be in labour, I'm not sure how it works 100% hun. That would be awful, being told your baby is ages away from making their grand entrance! :brat: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Tis very true Hun, maybe she'll tell me Tuesday when they check etc. 

I thought I was the one supposed to have hiccups after eating not lil man?! Lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> Tis very true Hun, maybe she'll tell me Tuesday when they check etc.
> 
> I thought I was the one supposed to have hiccups after eating not lil man?! Lol xxx

Quite possible chick :) 

Lmao Tyler is the same hun! He always has hiccups these days, I have been told that if they get hiccups a lot whilst inside, then they will suffer with them a lot when they are born too, not looking forward to that as babies don't like having hiccups! Lol :( Poor little men! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Maybe it's a boy thing lol

I'm not enjoying being so tired ATM :( can't do anything without feeling exhausted! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Natt that's very true hun. Honey had them several times a day while in my tummy and when she was born she suffered from them alot too. At least 3 times a day and was hard to get rid of. But I dont think it's the case for all baby's. Just have to see, but it can cause baby's to be boirn with alot of fluids/mucus in there lung's. x x x

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Hey Jess how you doing? :)

Im ok thanks...think...notice im saying think and not for sure!!....that my morning sickness is on the way out...woohooo!!

Aww Laura dont worry about the internals! It can stay closed and far back and fool you into thinking you have loads of time when you may not! The body is very trixy :)

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - It must be :haha: 

Omg I know the feeling about being tired! We were out today and I was in a world of my own! Called at ASDA to have a drink in the Cafe and I could have literally fallen asleep! :( :hugs: xxx

Jess - Aww poor Honey :( I think Tyler is going to be like me as once I get hiccups, I can't get rid of them! Or they just keep coming back and going all day long! So annoying lol! xxx

Sarah - :yipee: for MS being on it's way out! :happydance: xxx 

We got a lovely 32" flat screen TV today for our new house :happydance:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Im not doing great but im not to bad thx sarah, Feeling quite low again. Just want this tirering broken record to be over. x x x

Glad to hear your morning sickness is going. x x x

Natt its a bugger aint it. But as long as baby is healthy then all is well. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah fingers crossed me is leaving you! :happydance: you'll feel so much better when it does :) 

im not worried about them as such just don't want my body to play tricks on me lol 

Yay for new tv nat :happydance: 

jess sorry your feeling crappy again :hugs: the broken record will end and you'll have a beautiful lil bubs on the way, I promise :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, Just wish for once I could have some real luck, I feel so unlucky ATM. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

When we reach rock bottom there is only one direction we can go jess...and your up up up is right around this corner! I know it sucks chick...and i know its easy to say it will all be worth it, but i also know that doesnt help you now. BUT...be strong honey. You will get there :hugs:

YAY for TV!!

I totally jinxed myself :( Had such a great day yesterday...so much so i even lifted the sex ban :happydance: Woke up this morning and first thing I did was puke :dohh: Back to feeling sick!!

Still no joy on the doppler but will try mid next week :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess hun Sarah said it all! Don't forget what your goal is hunni, that'll keep you going :hugs: 

Sorry the ms is back :( at least you got some jiggy jiggy in lol 

It does take some getting used to hun, maybe try getting matt to do it, then you can lie right back and not be stretching at all xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - It sure is a bugger chick and that's very true, I couldn't agree with you more there! :) 

Sorry to hear you are feeling low hun, as Laura said, you will have a bubs on the way soon, we are all rooting for you :hugs: xxx 

Laura - We love the new TV, can't wait to set it all up! Went to have another look at the house today and the builders tools are still everywhere lol, hoping they have it done by Monday, not messing us around anymore! They reckon it will be finished Monday, then they need to get a cleaner in and then hopefully we can move in on Monday afternoon! :happydance: xxx

Sarah - Sorry to hear the MS is back hunni :( :hugs: Yay for the sexy time though! :yipee: 

Good things come to those who wait chick, you will hear Snook's little heartbeat before you know it :winkwink: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's. x x x

Love the nice comment I can say they help alot. Just wish it was sooner rather then later. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

And you know what hun...it may well just be sooner than you think :) :hugs:

I might get matt to do it next time :) Although he will be too scared to push the doppler on me..he thinks that putting pressure on my boobs or my tummy atm is going to really hurt the baby...men 

Man I had some amazing mexican food today. Matt wanted to celebtrate having sex lol...the things we do! Im still so stuffed and we ate at like 3 :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I hope so hun. x x x

Aww love him, All I will say is take it easy when making love in early pregnancy. I ended up spotting after a ruff session (lol) all was well but OMG what a worry hay. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Natt fingers crossed they get you all sorted for Monday afternoon :happydance: 

We almost have a finished lounge! Flooring will be finished today, then it's skirting and arcatrive to go on and fire surround to be finished, getting bored of it now! Oh and things are sticking to the windowsill which has really annoyed me! I've spent all week painting it and now it has marks on! Not at all impressed! I'm refusing to paint it again, Simon suggested a diff paint but I don't wanna keep putting loads of layers of paint on it after how long it took sand. So bit peed off with that ATM. The in laws will be round before long so I'll be having a shower, doing the washing and cleaning so I'm out the way! 

How's my ladies today? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - I know what you mean about the men afraid to put pressure on, I remember letting Karl have a go and he was ever so gentle, I was like, you need to press a bit harder than that :haha: xxx 

Laura - Thank you hunni, i'm keeping everything crossed for tomorrow! Only thing is, we don't get broadband fitted until Thursday so I'll probably be quiet on BnB for a few days :( 

Yay for an almost finished lounge! That's what we like to hear :happydance: xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Haha Nat you and Kal story made me chuckle!

Laura that sticky paint was the bane of my life when i moved out lol..i hate it...it seems to follow you everywhere you paint too!

Sickness is back with a vengeance :( Matt is happy about it because he says its meaning baby is still growing in there. I hope so. The closer im creeping to the next scan the more im freaking out that somethings gone wrong that I dont know about. Matt thinks i only have that anxiety because I couldnt get anything on the doppler. Granted it hasnt helped but...meh!

I just want the scan over now so I know he/she is still ok and growing in there. A friend of mine just posted today that her baby stopped growing the day of her last scan, and she didnt know from 8wks. Really brought it home :( xx


----------



## Laura2806

It'll be Thursday before you know it natt :) 

this time next week everything should hopefully be done :) 

Sarah I was exactly the same! Even though id heard lil man on the Doppler it was still a massive fear. Your friend must be devestated, send her our love and hugs xx and of course this has added to your anxiety, when is your scan again? I forgot :blush: try first thing in the morning or last thing at night, I hope you manage to find snooky chick, it'll make you feel loads better. Do you have any friends that leave close to you who has used one and maybe able to help you out? Might not be as special but if it puts your mind at ease slightly its worth it hun. 

Make sure you keep us updated on Doppler times :) oh and don't forget some people don't find their lil one until 15/16wks so its still early! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - Hehe, it was funny at the time but I can understand him not wanting to press too hard incase he hurt Tyler :) He's seen how much pressure the Midwife puts on him now so he knows he can press a little harder :winkwink: 

I'm sure little Snook is fine chick, it does put you off and make you worry though when you can't find a heartbeat on the Doppler, that's why Midwives advise people not to get one. You will hear little Snook before you know it :D 

Aww no! Really sorry to hear about your friend chick. She must be heartbroken, as Laura said, will you send her our love please? :( :hugs: xxx

Laura - That is very true hun, I thought Wednesday to Monday would drag like hell but it's not been too bad to be honest, been keeping ourselves busy so we'll just do the same until Thursday hehe :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

You'll have plenty to do between tomorrow and Thursday :) xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> It'll be Thursday before you know it natt :)
> 
> this time next week everything should hopefully be done :)
> 
> Sarah I was exactly the same! Even though id heard lil man on the Doppler it was still a massive fear. Your friend must be devestated, send her our love and hugs xx and of course this has added to your anxiety, when is your scan again? I forgot :blush: try first thing in the morning or last thing at night, I hope you manage to find snooky chick, it'll make you feel loads better. Do you have any friends that leave close to you who has used one and maybe able to help you out? Might not be as special but if it puts your mind at ease slightly its worth it hun.
> 
> Make sure you keep us updated on Doppler times :) oh and don't forget some people don't find their lil one until 15/16wks so its still early! Xxx

Thanks so much chick :hugs: Unfortunately I dont know anyone round here that used one! Im just going to keep trying and see what happens. Ill try probably tonight and then maybe once more before my scan.

My scan is one week today at 8.30am...talk about crack of dawn!!

x


----------



## Laura2806

At least you won't be waiting around all day tho chick, if I was closer I'd come and give you a hand! Not that I'm an expert lol 

Which make is the Doppler? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Hehe, it was funny at the time but I can understand him not wanting to press too hard incase he hurt Tyler :) He's seen how much pressure the Midwife puts on him now so he knows he can press a little harder :winkwink:
> 
> I'm sure little Snook is fine chick, it does put you off and make you worry though when you can't find a heartbeat on the Doppler, that's why Midwives advise people not to get one. You will hear little Snook before you know it :D
> 
> Aww no! Really sorry to hear about your friend chick. She must be heartbroken, as Laura said, will you send her our love please? :( :hugs: xxx
> 
> Laura - That is very true hun, I thought Wednesday to Monday would drag like hell but it's not been too bad to be honest, been keeping ourselves busy so we'll just do the same until Thursday hehe :D xxx

Happy melon day!! :D Hes getting big now!

Thanks so much hun. Youre right...sometimes i think they are more trouble than they are worth lol. I wish Id made matt put it away till i was 16wks! Doesnt help that a girl on a mates journal is talking about how shes heard the heartbeat and shes only just 6wks. Though...thinking about it...im convinced at that stage that shes hearing her own cos when i was having my early scans they said it was too early to pick up an external!

Happy house day chick! x


----------



## Laura2806

6wks?! She must skeletal to be hearing bubs at 6wks!! That seems rather far fetched, like you say must be her own! 

I used to keep a finger on my pulse so I knew when it was my Hb :winkwink: xx


----------



## sarahuk

See I think shes only picking up her own. At 6wks its not always even started beating yet!!

Muppet :D x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh that is a bit daft! 

Loving your profile pic btw :flower: 

Omg ladies my house smells amazing!! I've made a ginger cake (my grandma's recipe) and its slowly cooking away, the smell is incredible! I wish I could somehow send it to you ladies so you could smell it too! Bangers and mash with onion gravy for dinner tonight too :happydance: mmmmmmmmmmmmm! Xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yum! https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/image_zps93fca409.jpg


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - We don't have much keeping us busy until Thursday at the moment as all the builders tools are still scattered everywhere! At least we have the keys though, and can still access BnB at the moment :thumbup: 

Nom nom! Your Ginger cake looks yummy hun! Good for heartburn too :winkwink: xxx

Sarah - Thank you chickadee, he sure is getting big! :shock: 

One day Snook will catch you by surprise, he/she will be sleeping so will be easier to catch the heartbeat, you can normally tell which is yours and which is bubs as Snooks will sound like a galloping horse or a train lol :D 

Yeah, to be honest, that's a load of rubbish about your friend finding the babies heartbeat at 6 weeks! :rofl: 

Thank you hunni, although we can't start moving things in yet, these Estate Agents don't half like messing us around! *Sigh* :( xxx


----------



## Excalibur

j90909 - Hiya :hi: 

Have noticed you have been stalking this thread for some time now, feel free to post if you like, we don't bite :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yum! https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/image_zps93fca409.jpg

~Thanks Chick! I love little Snook so much but when I look at that picture its now been marred by "certain comments" and so decided to switch it till my scan next week.

Im so jealous of your cake! It looks amazing so I can only imagine how wonderful it must taste too! I wish laptop screens were scratch n sniff :(

xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Laura - We don't have much keeping us busy until Thursday at the moment as all the builders tools are still scattered everywhere! At least we have the keys though, and can still access BnB at the moment :thumbup:
> 
> Nom nom! Your Ginger cake looks yummy hun! Good for heartburn too :winkwink: xxx
> 
> Sarah - Thank you chickadee, he sure is getting big! :shock:
> 
> One day Snook will catch you by surprise, he/she will be sleeping so will be easier to catch the heartbeat, you can normally tell which is yours and which is bubs as Snooks will sound like a galloping horse or a train lol :D
> 
> Yeah, to be honest, that's a load of rubbish about your friend finding the babies heartbeat at 6 weeks! :rofl:
> 
> Thank you hunni, although we can't start moving things in yet, these Estate Agents don't half like messing us around! *Sigh* :( xxx

Its a pain chick but like you said atleast you have the keys now! And thats cause for celebration!

Yep I found mine...think things are definitely changing in there tho because my own heartbeat was louder and easier to pick up than last time I tried. Im taking that as a sign that my uterus is growing still and pushing things up! Atleast thats my theory lol.

Still didnt hear anything but the doppler isnt a proper grade one so I am not too worried overall :)xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Oh no Hun :( it's not good that comments from people has made you change your profile pic :( do you want me to set the gecko's on them?! Or Darwin, he likes to bite! :rofl: 

Thanks ladies I warmed it up after dinner and we had it with toffee ice cream :) 

Can you feel where your uterus is? If you poke your belly can you feel a change in texture/resistance? If so that might help you too :) come on snooky stop hiding from mummy! 

So I can't get comfy and my feet are really hot and itchy :( sitting on my ball ATM but it hurts my back lol xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Awww no hun :( Could it be hurting your back because youre having to use your hips with the ball and its sending the pain through?

Perhaps no bouncing for you and just rocking gently!

Yep I do feel a little different down there amongst all the flubber! Right above my pubic bone I have tender spots and it feels firmer than it was before. Tried the doppler there but nope. Mind you..like i said to matt, i think the fact its not a medical grade doppler and the fact i have more skin and fat to penetrate is the culprit. Im sure hes fine in there :)

I think I feel the urge to eat leftover shepherds pie nomnom. I might still feel crap in the mornings but ive started making up for it in the night times!

xx


----------



## j90909

Hi don't want to impose on your thread but I came across you all in 'were all in this together' and owe alot to you guys. I have learnt hell of a lot from you all about ttc but unfortunately im still waiting for mine. So a big congrats to you all and thankyou for sharing your journeys and hope you don't mind me stalking!!


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I think its just all the pressure from everything lol if I lie too flat my back hurts too, think its just my body giving up now lol I told Simon that I don't care the nursery isn't finished lil man can come anytime he's ready now! Getting bored of this beached whale malarkey lol 

Oooo that does sound good! I'm doing cottage pie today, gonna do one for my folks and drop it round with some cake and a lil note with instructions from lil man on lol just to say I appreciate everything they've done and are doing for us, it might sound pathetic but I know they'll appreciate it cause my mums on a course all day today and my dad teaches judo Tuesday nights so has to eat pretty much as soon as he walks through the door, this way he can :) 

Hi j90909 :hiya: 

Well midwife this morning, fingers crossed lil mans doing what he should be! 

Oh ladies I forgot to tell you all about badedas bath essence, its a luxury bubble bath that not only smells amazing but is known for being a really good relaxant and helps healing after labour and surgery. My friend swears by it so I bought some after reading its good for spd too, and it bloody is! Its expensive but so worth the money! £6.99 for a small bottle from boots or £12.99 for a big bottle, I went straight for the big bottle thinking its save me money in the long run if I did like it, sooooo glad I did lol xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Sarah - That's true hun, can't really do much celebrating though with no house to celebrate in without breaking our necks over all the tools lol! Apparently it won't be finished until Thursday now! The Landlord has supposedly ordered some furniture aswell though so that's a bonus :D

I think your Theory my be correct :thumbup: :winkwink: You'll find Snook's heartbeat before you know it chickadee :hugs: 

Sorry to hear that some "nasty comments" has resulted in you changing your profile picture, who could be so heartless as to say such horrible things and criticise others? :growlmad: xxx 

Laura - Mmmmmmm Ginger cake with toffee ice cream! *Druels* :shock: Sounds sooooo delicious! 

Sorry to hear that your ball isn't helping your back chick, seems like you can't win these days? :( :hugs: 

Aww that's such a lovely idea for your folks, I'm sure they will love that 

Yay, glad you have found something to help with your spd chick, might have to invest in some of that :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

It's seriously worth the money, I love the stuff lol 

Haha got plenty left! 

Mum was over the moon with dinner :) 

Ball must be helping lil man tho, 4/5ths engaged :happydance: gonna try and get him fully engaged for my next apt in 2wks :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura2806 said:


> It's seriously worth the money, I love the stuff lol
> 
> Haha got plenty left!
> 
> Mum was over the moon with dinner :)
> 
> Ball must be helping lil man tho, 4/5ths engaged :happydance: gonna try and get him fully engaged for my next apt in 2wks :) xx

Glad your mum enjoyed her dinner that you made for her :D 

:wohoo: for little man being 4/5th's engaged! Yipeeee! :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

I just hope he stays that way and doesn't move back up lol gotta do as much walking as I can now to encourage him to drop lol xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

OMG laura I just noticed That your little bubs is due the day after my B.day. Wow who lol. We coould end up with the same birthday. x x x

Well ladie's hope all is well. Iv haven't been reading previous post's but will catch up soon. 

Just popped in to say hello really and hope baby's are doing well to. 

Sarah have you heard from pinky? how is she. If you kmow. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha could very well do :) we're good thanks, he's having a lazy day today tho! X


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Lol hun, you must need it. Bet your getting impatient now. I was and honey came a week and 1 day late I felt like a whale lol. But was well worth that wait. :D glad to hear your all ok. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Im sure she is probably fine Jess. 

Ohhh 4/5ths is GREAT!! That ball must be working chick! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Really impatient!! He better not be late! Lol no later than 2nd December anyways! Lol I keep saying I don't want a December baby! Lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I know right! I wish I could tell how far he is, mind you I'd be checking every 5mins lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Its a good job they dont do at home scanning machines...can you imagine!

I think hes gunna come right at the end of november :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun im sure he wont be that late. Cant wait to see piccie of him when his born hun. x x x

Thx sarah im sure she will just she aint been on BnB for a while so was wondering if she was fine. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha Simon did say if he wins the lottery I can have an ultrasound machine and sonographer lol 

The way he's pushing today I think he's gonna burst out of my belly! Lol xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess he better not be lol me neither Hun :) can't wait for my first cuddle :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awwww hun, If anythink he sound's like he might be a bit ealrier then what you think, but only time will tell. Awww hun bet you cant. It's just the best feeling when there born and labour will fly right out the window like it didnt just happen. When you talk to your tummy does he kick and that? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

I hope he's earlier rather than later lol 

Not when I talk to him but he does when I push gently on him, he pushes back lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I'm sure if you keep using your ball that he'll stay in position, or if he does move then he will go back just before birth :D xxx

I have the constant feeling of needing to pee lately! I went to the toilet before we went out, literally 2 minutes down the road, I needed to go again! :nope:


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun I know what you mean, and aww love him. I used to do it to hun. Then honey would bet me up lol. x x x

Awww natt I was like that. Peeing every 5 min's. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Im peeing every 5 minutes and then crying with the hormones cos when I do get there I do the tiniest little dribble for the worst bladder bursting pain ever lol.


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun, Just prove's our baby's love us lol. They like to beat us up and make us wee and be sick lol. x x x

Girlie's follow the link

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/919779-xxx-my-ltttc-ttc-journal-xxx-10.html

Last page, Nothink special but didn't wanna leave ya's out and not say anythink. Dunno if I can right it all out again lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Ladies I know what you mean about the peeing! Natt it prob means that Tyler is getting lower and lower as its getting worse. That what I've found anyways lol 

Sarah Hun the crying will pass and you'll be like normal again, then it'll return! Lol some days I could cry all day others I'm on top of the world lol I do find that if I get really tired I wanna cry, purely because I'm tired lol :) 

Jess hunni it's all looking good! I can see the ic lines without enlarging the pic, what's the sensitivity of the clear blue? Could just be way too early to get anything, having said that I do see something, could be and indent I can see tho. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, there is more colour when I took at it now then in the pic. There both 25IMU. Just looked that make's it more less real, but like I said aint getting hope's high my luck is shit. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Stay positive about it tho Hun, pma goes a long way :) x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, & I know hun, but it's hard. I can say after all the pain iv had, that I have had implantation but I dont know that 100% and a HPT is not alway's right. It may look positive to me and many other's but how true is it. Dont wanna be positive and get let down again. Im tired of losing the battle. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

:hugs: we've all been there Hun, unfortunately it just takes some longer than others, but you will get there chick. Hopefully this is it for you xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Awww hun, Just prove's our baby's love us lol. They like to beat us up and make us wee and be sick lol. x x x
> 
> Girlie's follow the link
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/919779-xxx-my-ltttc-ttc-journal-xxx-10.html
> 
> Last page, Nothink special but didn't wanna leave ya's out and not say anythink. Dunno if I can right it all out again lol. x x x

OOOOOOOOOOOOOO

JESSS!!!!!!

I TOTALLY see the line on ALL piccies of the ICs...! Perhaps this is the start of your bfp!!!

I dont trust CB. Ive read of a lot of women having false positives AND false negatives on them. If I were you, id spend the dosh on FRER. I picked up a noticeable line at 10dpo, but the cycle before when i had the chemical, the frer picked it up at 9dpo.

Im so excited hun to see how these next few days go! Have you taken any more ICs? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx hun, & I know hun, but it's hard. I can say after all the pain iv had, that I have had implantation but I dont know that 100% and a HPT is not alway's right. It may look positive to me and many other's but how true is it. Dont wanna be positive and get let down again. Im tired of losing the battle. x x x

I can totally understand that chick.

Look at it this way though...if we can see the lines...that means youre not imagining it!

So something is there. Now I am crossing my fingers and toes for lines to get darker and more prominent over the next few days :) x


----------



## sarahuk

I bought this today!

A lady was selling it for £30, shed never used it, but I bartered her down to £20. Its in amazing quality. Matt cant stop looking at it :)
 
Feels so real now! x
 



Attached Files:







8610439986447936.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sarahuk

Done any more tests Jess? :happydance:[-o&lt;


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - It's awful! You feel like you need to go every 5 mins but sometimes it's just a drop or you don't acually need to go at all! :nope: Lol 

Keeping everything crossed for you chick! I definetly see two lines on all your IC's! I agree with Sarah, I would buy a FRER hun :happydance: :wohoo: xxx 

Sarah - I know how you feel chick, so frustrating isn't it? :growlmad: :( 

Love your moses basket hun! It will start hitting home soon that you are actually having a baby hehe! :yipee: xxx 

Laura - I think you're right there chick, have been doing a lot of walking lately aswell so that would help him to move down wouldn't it? xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Ohhhhh...matt has asked if we should find out the sex! I dont know what to do now :shrug:

Hope you ladies are doing good this evening! x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*DPO8 Update... Dissappointing News... But Im Not Out Yet... Not Until That Red River Flow's... *


First of all Thank you my lovely ladie's but turn's out to be...

View attachment 502953


They Both Look Totally Neg to me. At first I thought There Was A Line On The 25MIU HPT But I Do Not Think There Is As You Can See. I think im gonna wait a couple day's now. Prob sunday/Monday. x x x

DPO8 Eggwgite/Watery CM and Creamy At time's, Tender boobs to touch on both outter side's of boob's and not so sore today again, Still got a couple bright blue thick vein's on both nip's and left boob and now areola's are darkening. Cervix Is High,Soft,Closed and still getting lower back pain, Gassy & Very noticeable Bleeding gum's when brushing (alot of blood) Also had when PG with DD.
Also Still getting slight cramp's and have done on and off the last day or so. x x x

Natt I know hun, It's a jar lol, I used to say it all the time. x x x

Sarah thats lovely hun. Well cute. x x x

Oh great news about matt wanting to know baby's gender. :D It's down to you now hun. :D but it's not alway's to late after you say no as you can find out at a later date :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yay for a beautiful moses basket :D I can't wait to take the plastic off ours and get it all sorted ready :D gonna buy the other bedding today for downstairs and another changing mat and stand :) can't effing wait :happydance: 

Jess I agree with the others, im not sure I DONT see something on the blue hpt, avoid the green ones if you can, they're notorious for evaps and that's not what you want hun. I think waiting a day or so is a good idea chick, let the hcg build up ;) im crossing everything for you sweetie xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Sarah I think you should decided what to do but not tell anyone what you've decided and suprise matt at the scan and everyone else afterwards :) eeeek! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Ive decided team :yellow: is the way for me :D I want the suspense and excitement! We can buy gender specific when its here!

Jess...I agree with Laura. Im not convinced that the blue one is blank. It looks like -something- is there. I didnt have good times with those green ones either. 25miu are quite high but there are some good quality IC 10miu on the market. I got bfps on those when my hcg was 6!

Im still hopefull for more obvious lines in the next few days! I had that watery CM too :D xx


----------



## Laura2806

I admire you! I was team yellow for a while tho then I couldn't wait to know lol I hope you have more willpower than me lol 

Jess I'm hoping for those darker tests too! :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's, I thought that to. Still got the blue one and defo look's like there's a really faint line. I know what you mean about the green test's the shit and alway's come with dent's in. I still have a few left though so gonna prob test again tomorrow and see if anythink come's up or a little bit darker line. I dunno lol well see. Thank's for your nice comment's girlie's you all keep me going. :D x x x

My boob's have more dark blue veins tonight, and my nip's are darker. I know there good sign's and as I know I never get veiny boob's it's defo a diff sign but still getting like growning/pinching abdominal pain's but in right side...!!! x x x

Went shopping today and see a pregnant ladie with big belly. I just wanted to have a rub lol, Until she dragged her kids about the shop shouting, That's a mother that should'nt have children. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Ive been seeing them kinda ladies everywhere!

Im really excited for you Jess. Its great to see you in a place where it could end with good news! I still say the first batch of tests there was clearly something there, and with the last ones, it did look like there was something on the blue one. So I will be confused if something good doesnt come from this cycle!

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I do aswell hun. Just a joke really. x x x

Totally agree hun, I hope somethink come's out of this cycle to. I defo feel different aswell. I dont wanna think in my head im pregnant as dont want the dissappointment. I'll just try and stay positive but trying also not to think much about it, Only when I nee dto POAS lol. :D P.s Thx x x x


----------



## sarahuk

I think thats the best way honey. Plus, it adds even more when there is no mistaking that second line, its gunna hit you like a truck!

I truly truly hope this is it for you. I know how painful long term ttc is, and I dont want you to have to go through it anymore :( You need to be my bump buddy! Natt and Laura and Teenah will be mummies soon! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww thx hun, I wanna Be your BUMP BUDDY 2. I dont wanna be Pregnant all alone. Need at least one of my girl's to share our Pregnancy journey's together. :D Hope it is hun, I know it will hit me like a truck. I want it too lol. I was looking for a FRER online. WTF is it lol. I know it sound's dumb but iv never used one. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=64989

You dont have to sign in just go though link and click the button positive or negative. I can see the line more in this pic. Can you???

It's my test from this morning the blue on 25MIU. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Jess an FRER is a first response early results test, first response being the brand :) id get a couple and a digi if I were you ;) 

Its scary to think im gonna be a mummy soon! Exciting moreso though :D can't wait to hold him :cloud9: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, Been looking and wow the price's of test's are unreal. I dont think im gonna jump in and buy one but If no AF by the 2nd and no BFP then I will feel no way to buy them then lol. x x x

Awwww hun I know how you feel lol. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

I was always slow to buy the digitals or the FRER :) Infact, the only time I bought the digital was when I was sure there was a line!

As for the frer..I would say, if the ICs continue to give you a tease and youre still seeing something there, then I would probably invest in one of the fRER. You can buy them in single packs rather than doubles which brings the cost down. You can test with them 5 days before af is due :)

I can see something in the piccie hun. I think these tests are being mean and need to give you something concrete now!

Mind you...the tests I were using were showing strange strange shadows on them a couple of days before I couldnt deny it was a proper line. So Im thinking even though the tests are a 10miu or a 25miu...i think they still react to some degree of HCG, but that it needs it to be higher to really show a proper line. So I am praying with everything I have that your lines are the starts of the hcg building uip higher so it can trigger a proper line on a higher strength 25miu test like youre using!

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's hun, I totally agree with the not buying one until you see a line that is more convincing. But I aint gonna keep testing hun, I was gonna try another CB + tomorrow as it would be within the 4 day's before AF but I dont think I should I think I should at least wait to halloween. I did'nt test this morning so im sure I can hold off until then. I normally feel AF cramp's by now but Im still getting them same pinching pain's also feel's a bit like weak growing pain's around low abdominal area. But No AF feeling sign's/symptom's. Normally my back start's to kill a couple day's before hand but just feeling totally fatigued (Tenderness). I dont get it but just doing load's to keep my kind of everythink TTC wise. Im quite low and emotional but keep thinking of the christmas me, DF and LO are going to have this year and it bring's me right back up. Im still not gonna buy a test until my AF is atleast a day or two late, or i'll try and hold off for longer to buy them or even just one. x x x


----------



## sarahuk

We are here for you honey. I can understnad the emotions you are going through. You have to manage expectations, I know how that goes. Specially when you think theres something on a test and you feel scared to hope too much.

Ill be the morale bunny! Im very hopeful for you chick :)

Hope you ladies are all ok today. 

I am on :cloud9: I just heard the heartbeat for the first time. Was totally shocked as was about to put the doppler away then had the shock of my life! Now Im no longer scared for Mondays scan...I just cant wait to see my baby!! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Wow ladies...I'm really behind with the forums lately! :(

Jess - Keeping everything crossed for you hunni. You are not out until the :witch: arrives :dust:

Sarah - :happydance: So happy for you chick that you managed to have a listen to Snook's heartbeat! It's the most amazing sound in the world! :yipee: xxx

Laura - Not long for you to go now...eeeeeeks! :cloud9: xxx 

Even though me, Laura and Teenah are going to be Mummy's very soon, we will still be here to support you ladies and follow you through your pregnancy journey's :D :happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

I know you guys will :) And the great thing is that with the three of you being mummies when mine comes...I have a wealth of guru advice coming my way!! Woohoo!

Ahh Natt it was the single most amazing sound ive heard since matt asked me to marry him. I was on my own at the time as he was out walking the dogs and the minute I heard it I started to shake and cry lol. I was so transfixed I couldnt move! Im so glad that when matt came back he could still hear. Infact, when matt was here it was fab because he moved even further up because the sound became sooooo bloody loud!

I want to listen again lol...but then I think I dont want to do it allllll the time cos then it just becomes routine and isnt a special occasion as much. I think Ill do it tomorow...24 hours is a good time apart :haha: xxxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx girlie's. x x x

Awww sarah, what a amazing sound right. :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

sarahuk said:


> I know you guys will :) And the great thing is that with the three of you being mummies when mine comes...I have a wealth of guru advice coming my way!! Woohoo!
> 
> Ahh Natt it was the single most amazing sound ive heard since matt asked me to marry him. I was on my own at the time as he was out walking the dogs and the minute I heard it I started to shake and cry lol. I was so transfixed I couldnt move! Im so glad that when matt came back he could still hear. Infact, when matt was here it was fab because he moved even further up because the sound became sooooo bloody loud!
> 
> I want to listen again lol...but then I think I dont want to do it allllll the time cos then it just becomes routine and isnt a special occasion as much. I think Ill do it tomorow...24 hours is a good time apart :haha: xxxx

Most definetly hun, we can all pass on our knowledge to you and make sure you don't panic or worry too much hehe :winkwink: 

Aww bless, at least you both heard it and not just one of you, Karl was with me everytime we listened to Tyler's heartbeat. Wait until you feel him/her move hun, you will have the exact same shakey feeling and crying, I froze the first time I felt Tyler kick, I was like omg....was that for real or am I imagining things? Then he did it again :happydance: We used to listen in every other day hun, you can listen as much as you want too though :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess I'm positive for this cycle hunni, fingers crossed chick :hugs: 

Sarah congrats on hearing snook! Simon was out of the room too but i managed to video it so he could here as jellybean had moved by the time he got back :-( he didn't hear him until the next time then. Was only the following day tho! I think I used to do it every day or every 2days until ncould feel bigger, more regular kicks that reassured me enough. Like natt said, you can do it as often as you like :) 

Natt it's not long for either of us :happydance: and it's flying by for me! 

As for me, still decorating but getting there slowly, it looks different everyday which is nice :) hips aren't too bad ATM but lil man's lying pretty low as I can't stop peeling and keep getting really sharp pains in my lady parts, kinda like when you have a urine infection, midwife said this is just him getting lower tho. 

And yes ladies like natt said we'll be here for you still once our lil ones arrive, probably in the middle of the night when they're crying for food or wanting to play lol but we shall be here :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's. 

Good morning,

Thx laura hun, wish I was hehe. x x x

DPO11 Feeling different this morning. Some lower back pain but No cramp's, Still gassy, Boob's still tender to touch and still got the blue vein's popping out around nip area, Excess hair loss & My Cervix is quite High, Medium Softish and very closed, Cervical Fluid/mucas Is very watery, feel's alot like watery lube lol and that's different for me as my CM is normally still really thick creamy CM all the way until AF arrive's. Apart from that I dont feel nothink really. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad to hear the decorating is coming along slowely but surely chick :D 

Omg how annoying is having to pee every 10 minutes? LOL :nope: 

I'm looking forward to those times ahead lol, sat on BnB every couple of hours throughout the night as we can't sleep because little ones want feeding :winkwink: xxx

Jess - I answered your post on the other thread chick :) xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

https://www.latestfreestuff.co.uk/free-baby-stuff/

Hello girlie's, Thx for all your lovely comment's and sopport... :D thought I would post this freebie site which I just come across for you and baby. There are some great freebie's on here. Have a look and make sure you get all the freebie's you can for you's and baby's... :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

OIhhh thats great Jess thanks sweetie pie!

I answered on your journal too but im crossing fingers and toes! I had watery too :D

Scan today and went well :) No change in EDD.

Ill be prolly listening every day too lol. Wanted to listen today but ive been so unwell with migraine ive just puked and slept.

I thought it was 11lb i lost since getting pregnant, but its actually 13lb...bloody hell! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Jess I can't remember what my cm was like all I recall is there was alot of it! Enough to make me feel like af had started! I've got a feeling it was watery tho so fingers crossed :) 

Thanks natt its never ending lol I wanted it done by now too :( gonna be at least one more if not 2 more weeks :( *big sigh* 

Sarah glad all went well at the scan, sorry you've been feeling crap all day :hugs: get an early night is you can and hopefully you'll better tomorrow. 13lb!! Go morning sickness lol I think I lost 9, not weighed myself for weeks tho so don't have the foggiest what I weigh now lol 

Had a major nesting day today! Not that you can tell but it felt good lol 6hours of sorting and arranging has knackered me out though so it was bath pjs and now bed ready for an early start tomorrow to wait for my curtain pole to be delivered! Also I kinda feel like OH's parents well one of them in particular, are smothering me slightly and I don't like it :nope: but if I say anything to Simon he'll just say they're trying to be helpful and are excited about the baby. Well that doesn't make me feel any better about being around them :( meh maybe im just tired. 

Night ladies xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thank's girlie's and your welcome. Iv got most of them freebie's when I was PG with honey and she still has the little teddy's now lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks jess, got most of them from your last link :winkwink: 

How's my ladies today? 

Got lots of energy again! To the point where I'm itching to do things lol so far I'm showered, had breakfast, glossed some of the skirting and arcatrive in the lounge, had toast (starving today!) cleared space upstairs as we're not sure if the nursery furniture or other bits and bobs will be delivered today, vacuumed the nursery, in laws have visited and cleared the shed for us and now I'm gonna go sand down in the nursery so it can be de dusted tonight and I can gloss tomorrow :) on a roll today!! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

You ladies don't half like making me read a lot to catch up :rofl:

I sent off for a Cow&Gate freebie a while ago but never heard anything back from them, was looking forward to the little Cow teddy for Tyler's moses basket :( Not bothered sending off for anything else lol, doubt it would ever reach me :blush: 

Laura - Sounds like you have been a very busy bee lol! You are definetly on a roll! Fingers crossed for the next week or two and it will be finished! :D :happydance: xxx 

Jess - Thank you for the freebie link hun :) Aww bless, Honey sounds so adorable hehe xxx

Sarah - Thinking about you hunni, sending you, Matt and Snook big :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome and thx hun, Try again but you will have to use a different email address, IF not email them and say you didn't recieve your teddy. I recieved that one butb I dont think It was until honey was nearly due. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww Hun I got my cow straight away! Def try again, a freebie is a freebie lol 

Yep lol curtain poles now here and the last bits for the nursery so just need the furniture and decorating to be finished now :D had a nap this afternoon lol 

Jess I don't know if you know but Sarah's been admitted to hospital cause of being sick all the time, will keep you updated with any news xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun for letting me know as I didn't know, Hope she and baby are ok. Im sure they will be though. Keeping them both in my thought's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

No worries hun, I'll send your thoughts onto her if I speak to her xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Aww thanks guys and thanks for letting Jess know :hugs:

Im not feeling much better yet but working on it! xx


----------



## Laura2806

Glad to see your home tho hunni, it always makes you feel better to be in your own surroundings xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Thats so true! Its one of the reasons i pushed to be let home and pop pills than stay in and be hooked up to the worlds loudest IV machine lol.

Atleast I can lay here and be pampered by Matt! Plus you recover so much faster at home anyway!

Hope my ladies are ok today? :) xx


----------



## Laura2806

I don't blame you chick, much more comfortable too!

I'm good thanks hunni, can't believe I'm 36wks today! 28days to go!! 
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-19.jpg

Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww sarah glad to hear your home and hope you feel better soon. x x x

Laura how cute, Love the bump pic hun. I wanna rub :( lol x x x


----------



## sarahuk

AWWWWW what a lovely bump pic!! Hes low now chick! :happydance:

Well...after a friend of mine whos 2 days behind me was told today her baby had probably died and sent to the hospital, I decided to get the doppler on the go to make sure all was well with Snook after my illness and stuff. Thank god he was. I was so worried for my friend but in typical NHS style, all was well with the baby and she went through all that upset for nothing!

Think I might start listening in more often...its so magical :) x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Wow hun sorry to hear that & how scary for your friend but glad baby is ok. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) I think he's getting lower too Sarah :) 

Omg! Why did they tell your friend her baby had most likely died? Did they try and find the hb at the docs? Glad all turned out well for her :flower: 

Sarah I used to find jellybean and just leave the Doppler on him, close my eyes and enjoy hearing my lil man :) such a reassuring and relaxing sound during the first weeks of pregnancy! I still use it now sometimes! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

As For me AF got me though the night, So started clearblue fertility monitor trial today. Now I can look forward to that I guess. Just hope this month work's for me otherwise it's Happy birthday to me with a smack in the face from AF. Not looking forward to that. x x x 

Still got breast lump's to so if they aint gone by the time AF has gone i'll be going back to doctor's to make sure all is well. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hunni I'm so sorry :( was convinced this was your month :( :hugs: 

At least you've got your monitor this cycle now so fingers crossed it'll help you out. So sorry hunni xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I wrote on your journal hun :hugs:

Yep id give the lumps a few days and see what happens when af has gone. If they are still there then it doesnt hurt to get them checked out...sure its nothing to worry about though :)

Yep they tried with dopplers and couldnt get the hb so they had her on a tracer and still didnt find it. Put doppler on her at hospital and there it was.. :shrug: Great midwife with her choice of handling!

I had so much of a better day yesterday but today I am back to being sick again :( Starting to get really fed up with myself now :cry: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx girlie's,

Better to be safe then sorry but there causeing me pain in my boob's, that could be why they was so sore and tender. x x x

Sarah sound's so scary for her, but glad they found baby's heart beat. x x x

Sorry to hear your not feeling to good again hun, FX'd that sickness start's to leave you alone. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Def best to get checked out jess :) 

That's really bad Sarah, poor girl must have been terrified! 

Sorry to hear your feeling shit again hunni :( maybe its the lack of fluids seeing as you we're nice and hydrated yesterday from the iv and now not so which is making you feel crappy and sick again? Xx


----------



## sarahuk

I dont know chick :( All I know is Im back to struggling again. I think yesterday was my body lulling me into a false sense of security! I had all that stuff in me so like u said i felt great! Meh...my body does not like being pregnant lol x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww hunni, sucks big style :( have you spoken to the hospital or would they tell you to go straight back in? Now that your in 2nd tri (congrats by the way!) it'll start to ease off, having said my SIL was sick upto about 20wks bout nowhere near on the scale you have been. Have they given you anti sickness tablets? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Thank you hun, I don't think I'll bother trying again, will probably just buy Tyler loads of teddies anyway as I'm a big teddy lover myself :haha: xxx

Laura - That is very true hunni, I had to send a form thing off for it so I'm not going to bother applying for it again. Yay for the curtain pole! You'll be able to set all lil mans furniture up in there soon :happydance: 

Lovely bump pic hun :D xxx 

Sarah - Hope the morning sickness has eased up chick :( :hugs: xxx 

I'm really sorry I have been quiet ladies, I have been soooooo tired it's unreal! Not sleeping well at nights and heartburn has been playing up big time! It burns that much that it makes me feel sick! Although I should be grateful as there are ladies out there who have things a lot worse than me! :hugs:


----------



## Laura2806

I applied for mine online chick, maybe they didn't get the form? 

Yep, curtains are up which is lovely! Furniture should be here end of next week or beginning of the week after so lil man just needs to hold in there until then lol mummy won't be too annoyed if he comes a little before en tho ;) 

You need to rest plenty hunni, did they give you anything else for the heartburn? How's the house coming along Hun? 

Started to wash lil man clothes today :) just waiting for his coming home outfit to dry and need to pack a couple of blankets and his bags all packed! I just need some joggers and a dressing gown, then a few bits and bobs, like a bit of make up and snacks etc and we're all set :) eeeeeek! 

A girl I went to school with had her baby today, a lil boy called Noah, also my SIL's old boss had hers, a lil girl, don't know her name and someone my mum works with had a little girl at the weekend too! Hopefully it won't be 
One until its my turn :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

We will all be popping them out in no time!

Laura: They have me on not one, not two, but FOUR anti sickness tablets  I have to tier them so Im taking two pills every two hours every day  Its a royal pain! Yay for the washing!! I cant wait to be doing that...im going to cry buckets when i see them on the washing line.

Natt: So sorry to hear that you havent been sleeping :( Im gunna send matt round with his aponea machine to give you atleast a helping hand with your OHs snoring!

x


----------



## Laura2806

Bloody hell! Lol how you feeling today? It's weird tho, I think cause they've been around for ages it's kinda like I'm just washing some stuff that's been lying around lol 
I'm sure it'll hit home soon :) and it won't be long at all till your doing it :) 

Babies r us have got 20% of everything for 3 days, if anyone wants anything let me know and I'll email you the voucher :) xxx


----------



## sarahuk

I darent Laura...Ill buy too much haha..ive already had to tell myself to stop and wait a while! xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha I was like that! Just had to buy a lil something every now and then! Mind you it's better to spread it out rather than wait and have to buy it all in one go lol 

I got him some more blankets and a Moses basket starter set as spare bedding ;) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Perhaps they didn't get the form hun :( 

Not long until you get your furniture now chick, can't wait to see lil mans nursery finished hehe :happydance: 

No chance of resting at the moment, everytime I say I'm having a day of doing nothing, we always end up going out or something comes up! :growlmad: They didn't give me anything else whatsoever for the heartburn hun, it's getting beyond a joke now to be honest :( The house is coming along great thank you hun, apart from a washing machine, got sooo many clothes to wash! We got given a washing machine but it's so old, been rushing around all day trying to get a splitter for it, finally got one and it still doesn't work! Told the guy that dropped it off for us to come and collect it as it's no good, looks like we may have to get one out of the grant that we are getting! Exhasuted is an under statement! It's one thing after another! :( 

That's great that you have started to wash lil man's clothes hunni and both your bags are near enough packed :) xxx

Sarah - Yay thank you hun, I lose track of how many times I nudge/kick him and shout at him throughout the night to try and get him to turn over or shh but it doesn't work! *Yawn* xxx


----------



## Laura2806

I'm hopeful for the end of this week :) after all I'm full term on Wednesday!! Eeeek! 

Glad the house is good other than the washing machine! We used to take our clothes to our mums to wash at first, have a look at asda for one Hun, or comet now they've gone bust! 

The bags are at a stage that if I was to go into labour I'd have what I need in them :) so that's good lol might have some reflexology this week ;) 

Well by the end of today the nursery will be completely painted, boarder up and hopefully pictures and clock up too :) ill post a pic later on :) 

How's my ladies today? Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woop woop for being full term on Wednesday! Eeeeeks! :happydance: 

Thank you hun, I just want to get some washing done lol. With us not driving, it's a bit hard carting clothes from pillar to post :( Was going to look in Comet yesterday but I was so exhausted! Was running around ALL day looking for a bloody splitter! *Sigh* 

Can't wait to see a picture of lil man's nursery :happydance: 

I'm not too bad thanks hun, freezing, tired and got headache :( How are you chick? xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Here's the nursery so far...

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-20.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-21.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-23.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-24.jpg

Natt it's a pain about the washing :( hope you mange to sort something out soon

Afm, loads better than yesterday thanks Hun, felt like shit! Just hope my head stays clear today Hun. 

I had a dream about you last night chick! You went into labour and were updating as much as you could but I was too jealous to read it until Tyler was here safe and sound and I couldn't wait to see pics! Lol maybe it's a sign! Happy 35weeks btw :) 

Oh and I meant term not full term lol pregnancy brain! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

Yoiu know I already love the nursery...its gorge!!

Isnt fully baked at 38wks chicky? :D

xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Love lil man's nursery hun! You have done an amazing job! :D 

Thank you hun, we have now got a washer, after ringing 4 times to try and get a part ordered..we are just going to forget it as the washer seems fairly quiet anyway! 

Glad you feel better than yesterday chick :hugs: 

Awwww how cute is your dream?!? I hope Tyler doesn't come before your lil man as you were first in the queue hehe :winkwink: 

Thank you chickadee, can't believe you are nearly 37 weeks! :happydance: xxx

Sarah - Full term is classed as 37 weeks chick :D xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Term is 37wks and full term is 40wks Hun :) means lil man's organs are ready and can cope with life now so he's just putting extra Chubb on :) 

Thanks ladies I love it :) furniture comes tomorrow so I'll post once it's completely finished, hopefully by Friday/Saturday :) 

Aww Hun as long as they all arrive safely it doesn't matter who comes first :hugs: 

Woohoo for being able to wash Tyler's clothes :happydance: 

Got midwife this afternoon, not till 3pm tho :( doubt ill be arsed to go out by then lol never mind it's with a diff midwife as mine is off on her jollies and she didn't want me to wait til she's back. Feel like having a right pj day but wanna keep as active as I can now! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello girlie's,

Just popping in to say hi really, Been trying to stay away from laptop lol, Trying to keep a clear head on this cycle. x x x

Laura loving the LO's room its really lovely. Not long now. Cant wait to see baby piccie's. :D GL and FX'd labour goe's really well hun. (that's for just incase I aint online when baby's time has come). x x x

Hope everyone is ok including bump's. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Aww thank you hunni :) I hope this cycle goes better for you chick. 

Not long got back from midwife, he's still 4/5ths which is a bit disappointing :( hoping he's lower next week at my 38wk apt. Other than that he's fine tho :) come on lil blue, mummy wants to meet you! Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx and aww hun it wont be long now. Fx'd his lower next app. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Can't wait to see pictures hun :D 

Aww bless your heart, that is very true, I think lil blue will come first though :winkwink: :hugs: 

It's amazing being able to wash Tyler's clothes hun, love the smell of Fairy lingering in the house :happydance: 

It's best to keep as active as possible in these later stages of pregnancy hun, will help lil man to engage more :D Glad to hear lil blue is doing well hun. I feel your disappointment but fingers crossed he'll have engaged by next week :happydance: xxx 

Jess - Fingers crossed for this cycle chick :dust: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Fucking mamas and papas are shit! The delivery slot is 4pm -8pm and now they're saying they're running 2hours late! How the deck can they be so late so early on?! Not teased at all!! 

I'm a bit gutted I've almost washed all of blue's first clothes :( lol it is a lush smell! Once all our washing tablets are gone its fairy all th way for us too lol 

I just wish the weather was nicer so I'd want o be out and about, don't thnk. A be bothered to go out today, attempting to get the house slightly straight lol 

Comparing last weeks bump pic with this weeks he def looks lower! 
36wks....
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-19.jpg
37wks....
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-26.jpg

What do you think? Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad you finally recieved your delivery, they don't half like to mess people around do they? :( 

Awwww! That's a shame about all blue's first clothes, you'll get to wash them again once he's worn them though :winkwink: 

Blue definetly looks like he's dropped hunni :wohoo: Hopefully some good news at your next Midwife appointment :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

They're a nightmare at times, then others are brilliant! 

Yh I'll be washing plenty before long lol 

Woohoo I hope he has dropped further, he can drop completely now ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You sure will hunni ;) 

Keeping everything crossed that lil blue has dropped some more next time you see your Midwife :happydance: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks Hun :) I feel like he has, he kept moving and causing shooting pains in my lady parts and pinching a nerve in my hip, lil bugger lol he's been loads more active the past couple of days too. Hoping its all good signs! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome hunni :D 

Are they the pains they describe as lightening pains? Ouch! Aww that's good that he's been more active, maybe he's moving into position :winkwink: xx


----------



## Laura2806

Ooo I don't know Hun, not heard of them, it's feels like lightening lol I hope so chick, fed up muchly now!to the point where I was that uncomfortable in my mat jeans yesterday, I told the dog off for eating rubbish then sobbed, and I mean sobbed for a good half hour lol xx


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Sarah - Full term is classed as 37 weeks chick :D xxx




Laura2806 said:


> Term is 37wks and full term is 40wks Hun :) means lil man's organs are ready and can cope with life now so he's just putting extra Chubb on :)

Ahhhh gotchya!!

Jess: Crossing everything for you this cycle!!

Laura: Bump is defo lower than the last pic!

Noting new for me to report. Im sick, sick, sick so same as every other day! Got the pram ordered so that should arrive mid next week...my god it feels real now! Still dont have any energy to do anything. And ive lost more weight. My mum is now really worried about me as she says im wasting away before her eyes bless her. Said, she should be happy...ill be lighter on delivery day than I was when I got pregnant :haha:

Spending a lot of time laying and waiting to see if I can feel anything :) Got some popping type feelings but then 20 minutes later I did a big fart so not sure if it was that or not. Shouldnt be too long till I feel something tho I imagine :D

xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura he defo look's lower hun. Love your little name were it normally say's pregnant... "Growing a Fat one" lol bless him. x x x

Thx sarah hun. Cant believe your in Tri 2 already hun. Wow gone well quick. You's will all have Baby's before I even get my BFP at this rate lol. x x x

Natt how are you hun? due soon. Dec 10th aint it. Not long away. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Glad you ladies see it too :) feels lower still now! I hope he is! 

Sorry your still being Sarah Hun :hugs: must be horrible to feel so shit all the time :( yay for pramness tho! As long as your still gettin the nutrition you both need that's the main thing chick. 

You'll know when it's snook and not wind, your comment did make me chuckle tho :D I was pretty sure I'd felt jellybean then a couple of days later while we'd got the Doppler out I felt him again and we heard it so I knew then what I'd felt before was def him :) 

Haha thanks jess, my mw keeps saying he's gonna be big! I hope he's not too big else his clothes won't fit lol 

Your BFP is right around the corner ;) xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Awww bless your heart hunni! I have only just noticed that you have changed your motto to "Growing a fat one" :shock: xxx 

Sarah - Sorry to hear you are still suffering with MS hun, I really hope it eases off soon! You need to be able to relax and enjoy your pregnancy, not throw up every morning! :hugs:

Woohoo for ordering your pram! :happydance: xxx 

Jess - I'm great thank you hun, slowly counting down the days hehe. Tyler was measuring 37cm's today and he's 1-2 5ths so I think he may come before my due date :happydance: 

How are you hunni? Keeping everything crossed for you for a BFP :hugs: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome Laura, Im Sure he will still fit in his clothe's, Bless him. x x x

Natt your welcome, Glad to hear your ok. Wow That's a good size so far. Honey was 50CM's to the dot when she was born. Birth was'nt to bad when I look back, But when I was in labour I think I over reacted lol. :D IM not to bad thx hun, I can feel ovulation creeping up on me lol, Im sure it will be tomorrow or next day (CD13 or 14.) Still a High Fertility (2Bar's) On CBFM & thx hun me to, Other wise I will be hit with the worst Birthday prezzie ever ... AF. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Your welcome Laura, Im Sure he will still fit in his clothe's, Bless him. x x x
> 
> Natt your welcome, Glad to hear your ok. Wow That's a good size so far. Honey was 50CM's to the dot when she was born. Birth was'nt to bad when I look back, But when I was in labour I think I over reacted lol. :D IM not to bad thx hun, I can feel ovulation creeping up on me lol, Im sure it will be tomorrow or next day (CD13 or 14.) Still a High Fertility (2Bar's) On CBFM & thx hun me to, Other wise I will be hit with the worst Birthday prezzie ever ... AF. x x x

Aww bless her. I hope Tyler doesn't grow too much more then lol. I think a lot of ladies over react during labour hehe, we lose control from what I have seen. Yay for Ovulation making it's appearance, get plenty of :sex: in hunni :dust: x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Haha thanks natt  

Yay for Tyler getting super ready! 

I'm hoping lil blue is getting super ready too, cause boy am I super ready for him! Went a walk Sunday and suffered with aches but nothing else, :sex: last night and I suffered even more! My hips haven't been this painful for a while and it really is agony! Having reflexology tonight so I'm hoping that has an effect, but of course if my cervix isn't ready then nothing will help :( oh and I'm off to get both my mums and Simons main Christmas presents today so I'm hoping being active for an hour or so will help too, if I can manage it that is! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*CD13... Peak Fertility (3 Bar's & A Egg)... AF Due On My Birthday...Doctor's Appointment Update...*

CD13 & I got Peak fertility (3Bar's&Egg) This morning. :D But Not Happy that AF is now Due On My Birthday. Gutted but FX'd she's a NO SHOW... x x x



Doc's Update... My Doctor Has Sent me to go and have a Scan done to have a look and see what's wrong, Just gonna wait for appointment to come though the post now. Also His sent me for some blood work's But gotta go on day 21. x x x

Thx natt lol, Im sure he will be a nice size, Not to big not to small And yer I defo lost control but only because my DF left the room for a min lol. How sad. HeHe. x x x

Laura sorry to hear your in pain hun. Wont be much longer now. Im counting down the day's for ya lol. :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Jess thats great news about the doctor! Must feel like youre finally getting some answers!

Ladies sorry I am super quiet atm...I am currently working on one arm. And im right handed and its my right arm thats buggered...so typing is super slow atm.

Oh but...getting bubbles now when I lay on my side and its not gas :D :D :D And sometimes laid on my back too!


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun and yer, Like I say anythink is better then nothink right. That's cool hun, Good luck with it, sound's fiddley. Awww great to hear hun. Bless bub's. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Woohoo for ov'ing jess :happydance: fingers tightly crossed for you. That's great news about the docs too, lets hope it's nothing but if there a cyst or something it's easily sorted :) 

Thanks jess, 14 and a bit days til due date! Doesn't sound long but it sure feels it lol reflexology tonight so I'm hoping my cervix is getting ready and the reflex will help get things moving! 

Sarah Hun sorry to hear about your arm chick, rest up and get matt to give you a massage! That's brilliant that your now feeling snooky! Do you get it often? If so I'm jealous as it was a day or so between movements for a week or so then it got to a couple a day and progressed from there :) 

Been and got simon's tassimo for Christmas today, also got him some Lego which I must hide before he gets home lol got my mum a tassimo too and ordered a load of t-discs (drink pod things) to split between them and some nice glass latte mugs. Think I might send him up the chippy tonight tho as my step-nan came round and as here for over an hour! Not bad considering we never see them between birthdays and Christmas! I feel sorry for my ad tho as his brothers both see them regularly. Oh we'll I've not missed out for the last 23years! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun and yep Defo ovulating now. My egg is either about to release or will release in a couple hour's. I will be able to tell as soon as it doe's. Hate ovulation pain's, It's worse then my AF. But I will get though it and get the BD'ing in for today soon. I thought doc's went really well too. Cant wait to get this app now. x x x

Your welcome hun, Hope it work's for ya & yer I know what you mean, Waiting for labour is the longest part of pregnancy lol & as I was one week and one day late I least expected it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Get pouncing on your OH lol that's something I won't be doing for a while after last night! The sex was good but my hips did not appreciate it! 

Thanks chick just had it and it was amazing! Could get used to it lol and I could just go to sleep now! Everyone she's ever done it on has had the baby within 48hours, they've also been overdue tho, she says if it doesn't do anything she'll do it every week until lil blue arrives :) xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - You're welcome chick :D 

Thank you hun, I can definetly tell that Tyler is lower now, been to town today and my back was killing me! I could also feel lot's of pressure down there and when we got home and I sat down I felt a bit crampy, think Tyler was glad I sat down aswell :haha: 

Fingers are still crossed for your Midwife appointment on Thursday chick, you may possibly get some good news that lil Blue has started to engage :happydance: Yay for BD! We finally BD'd last night (which was difficult) :blush: and had some afternoon fun today :rofl: xxx

Jess - Great news about the Doctors hun, glad to hear they are finally sending you for a scan and helping you! 

I'm sure he'll be a nice size too hehe, thank you chick :D Aww bless, I think I would lose control if Karl left the room aswell! I would panic! :( xxx

Sarah - Ouch! That sounds painful hun :( Hope you manage to get a Doctors appointment soon chick :hugs: 

That's great that you are feeling Snooky move! Eeeeeeeks it's exciting! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Aww it's good that Tyler's getting lower all the time :) 

He better be more engaged else ill come home and cry! After how m hips were there won be any fun in this house for a while! 

Well I certainly felt different after the reflexology, no cramps or anything yet tho only a bit of ewcm which I'm hoping could be the start of something but don't wanna ge m hopes up too much! Gonna have a bit of cleaning spree today after my shower and hope it helps to get things going if an things starting. Xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura2806 said:


> Get pouncing on your OH lol that's something I won't be doing for a while after last night! The sex was good but my hips did not appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks chick just had it and it was amazing! Could get used to it lol and I could just go to sleep now! Everyone she's ever done it on has had the baby within 48hours, they've also been overdue tho, she says if it doesn't do anything she'll do it every week until lil blue arrives :) xx

Thx lol, I triedbut ovulation Pain was so bad we only got the one round in. But one is better then none right. :D x x x

Sound's good hun and atleast if nothink happen's she'll come back and do it every week. :D x x x



Excalibur said:


> Laura - You're welcome chick :D
> 
> Thank you hun, I can definetly tell that Tyler is lower now, been to town today and my back was killing me! I could also feel lot's of pressure down there and when we got home and I sat down I felt a bit crampy, think Tyler was glad I sat down aswell :haha:
> 
> Fingers are still crossed for your Midwife appointment on Thursday chick, you may possibly get some good news that lil Blue has started to engage :happydance: Yay for BD! We finally BD'd last night (which was difficult) :blush: and had some afternoon fun today :rofl: xxx
> 
> Jess - Great news about the Doctors hun, glad to hear they are finally sending you for a scan and helping you!
> 
> I'm sure he'll be a nice size too hehe, thank you chick :D Aww bless, I think I would lose control if Karl left the room aswell! I would panic! :( xxx
> 
> Sarah - Ouch! That sounds painful hun :( Hope you manage to get a Doctors appointment soon chick :hugs:
> 
> That's great that you are feeling Snooky move! Eeeeeeeks it's exciting! :happydance: xxx

Thx hun, Me to. x x x

Sorry ot hear your back's playing up. x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*CD14... Peak Fertility (3Bar's&Egg)... Ovulation Pain Gone... *

CD14 and another Peak Fertility (3Bar's&Egg). I think This will be my last Fertile Day to get BD'ing. Making Love last night was so painful due to ovulation that We only got one round in, But one is better then none right and We tried our hardest this month out of all the other month's we've been TTC. Today Ovulation Pain's have easied alot so gonna try and get 2 Bd'ing Session's in as egg is still in there :D But it's easier said then done with my DD having sleepless night's and keep's waking at all hour's crying (Think She Keep's Having Bad Dream's & DD Come's Way Before BD'ing.) but I'll give a go tonight lol. x x x




P.s Forgot to mention Doctor also did my 

Height: 5Ft4 & 1/2.
Weight: 8St 3/4
&
BMI: 20.1
Yesterday, Which he said was all good. Iv only stuck on 1/4 of a stone Since Having DD and losing that baby fat. :D Well happy with that as I thought & Feel bigger then that. :blush: It was all that chocolate lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

One rounds probably better than two anyway chick, it takes time for the spermies to build back up so best to let them recover. M doc told me every 2days is best as it lets them get back up to good numbers and health. 

Wow! I think I weighed more than you when I was 10! Lol go you :happydance: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun, I alway's thought every 2 day's was best but look im still here now. With DD Me and my Fiance was Making love 2-3 time's a day. Yes well over the top but we was in love and horny teen's. lol. :D Make's me feel like we not doing enough now but I dont wanna over do it. If you know what I mean. Honey was just a lucky miracle swimmer. x x x

Lol Thx again. I doubt it hun. Your a nice size & as Iv heard before women call it "size sexy". :D x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - I can feel it in my waters that you are going to walk away from the Midwife tomorrow with good news! :D :haha: 

Fingers crossed the CM is the start of something and glad you felt better after your reflexology session chick :) xx 

Jess - You're welcome hun and thank you. The Birthing Ball really helps with my back :) 

I agree with Laura hun, one round is better than two then it gives the spermies time to build back up :D We used to BD every other day, the odd occasional time we did it everyday :haha: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx hun and your welcome, Glad to hear the birthing ball help's with your back. I really wanted to try one of them when I was in labour and did'nt have one before then cause I didn't think about buying one. I didn't even get offered Nothink while I was in hospital. (Same Hospital) My SIL got offered Birthing ball, Hot bath, The lot... I wasn't even alot to use the toliet... I would have been so a shamed if I would have wee'd on the bed lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Lol jess the size of my ass is not sexy! 

Natt that's Tyler wriggling :rofl: 

No cm since, pretty much bone dry actually but I don't feel it if that makes sense :shrug:

I'm absolutely exhausted again! I swear I won't be this tired when lil man's here keeping me up all night! Just need my energy to stop being sapped! 

Mum's dog (Cassie) is having her leg op today, chunk of bone in her knee cut and repositioned then fixed with metal plates to act as a ligament in her knee which she's blown. She'll stop in over night and come home tomorrow, isn't allowed to go outside without being on her lead, even for a wee and only 10min walks to start with then build it up to normal exercise over 3months with the help of hydrotherapy! 

Waiting for a parcel o be red delivered then I'm considering going back to bed for a bit! Glad mw isn't till 3:40pm! Xxx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Thx hun, I alway's thought every 2 day's was best but look im still here now. With DD Me and my Fiance was Making love 2-3 time's a day. Yes well over the top but we was in love and horny teen's. lol. :D Make's me feel like we not doing enough now but I dont wanna over do it. If you know what I mean. Honey was just a lucky miracle swimmer. x x x
> 
> Lol Thx again. I doubt it hun. Your a nice size & as Iv heard before women call it "size sexy". :D x x x

You know...I looked back at my chart for my bfp cycle and we were just the same lol. We went 4 times on the day I actually conceived...and happened to be our 3 year anniversary too :D And we were at it daily for the week before and after lol. These days I seriously cba to even attempt to get my leg over!

Doesnt matter how often youre doing it :D It shows a happy and loving relationship! Go eggy!!! x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura hope that Cassie went ok with the surgery?

Oh...and about the bubbles...every day! AND...yesterday I had a nap and woke up laid fully on my stomach and I swear I was getting little bumps like a reminder to hurry up and move! Im sure I wasnt imagining it...but then who knows!

Hope all are well :) Im still battling on. Lost 20lbs in total now (Thats another pound gone since yesterday!) and still puking way too often. The joys! x


----------



## Laura2806

Argggggh stupid 'previous thread' button! Now I've gotta write that all again!! 

Surgery went well hun, she was sleeping when mum called, so she's coming home tomorrow :) think ill pop round and see my teddy bear :) thank you for asking :)

Yay for daily movements! It's brilliant news Hun :) won't be long before matts feeling snook too! Which reminds me your not far off half way through your pregnancy! How cool is that!

I thought the m&s would have passed by now Hun :( make sure your keeping hydrated and plenty of vits down you, we want a healthy mummy! 

Well lil man's still only 4/5ths but mw said his head is fixed, not all that bothered as he could engage whenever. Been wrapping Xmas prezzie a this afternoon so I'm now surrounded by boxes and bags too tired to move them lol I've suddenly gone really tired! Think I may pounce on Simon and have a mug of raspberry leaf tea lol get this baby out! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - That's a bit unfair that you didn't get offered anything in the hospital? I would have kicked up a right stink! :growlmad: xx

Laura - You are probably right hun :haha: 

Hope Cassie has a speedy recovery chick :hugs:

Good luck with the Raspberry Leaf Tea! :D xx 

Sarah - Yay for feeling daily movements now, it's an amazing feeling isn't it? :happydance: Sorry to hear the MS is still attacking you :( :hugs: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura LOL Having a big bum when pregnant is normal. My arse went wamp lol. Even my baggy PG like trouser's (SWEET PANT'S LOL) were getting tight round my bum lol. x x x

Sarah Totally true hun, I agree, It's to do with a good happy and loving relationship. But not when stressing over TTC... I wont deny it, we've all had our moment's right. Not saying I get stressed now because Iv been realy relaxed and chilled out this cycle. x x x

Natt I would have hun, But That Gas & Air is Weird... It's a mad buzz, But made me feel like I was gonna be sick... But apart from that when keeping it under control it really halp's the pain. :D lol, Ended up not being able to say much... x x x


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

*CD15... High Fertility (2Bar's)...* 

So Today got a High Fertility (2Bar's) so Got another BD'ing session in today. I personally think tomorrow will be Low Fertility so for this cycle im done and the waiting and relaxing has begun ;) x x x



Had a lovely day today with my DF, DD, Mother & partner and 2 of my sister's. It was nice to have a catch up. We had a laugh which was nice and took my mind off 2WW. x x x

P.s Still awaiting App For Scan!!! & Blood Work's On 21st nov. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks natt she should be completely healed and back to normal after 12wks! 

Raspberry leaf tea was vile! Tastes like crap I had a swig and chucked it away! Lol not nice! And we fell asleep on the sofa cuddling so no sex neither lol 

Jess my ass was big before lol in fact it's only really my belly that's grew! My mum said you can't tell I'm pg from behind which is quite nice, apart from the waddling of course! Lol 

Jess if you try calling the hospital they might have allocated you an apt but you've not received the letter yet, that's what I did with my 9/12wk scan. Glad your relaxing and had a good day :) 

Don't know if anyone else is having this but from my belly button up for about 5inches and about 2inches either side in a circle my skin is numb! Completely forgot to ask the midwife about it but I've been reading its due to baby separating the nerves so reducing feeling there and nothing to worry about, still very strange tho! Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Laura LOL everyone used to say the same to me. Didn't look PG from behind apart from thw waddling. x x x

Good idea, If I dont recieve the app by monday then I will call them. x x x

That is defo strange, Just double check with midwife hun when you see or next, that's if baby aint on his way by then :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Seei g her Thursday but I'm hoping he's here by then! Really achy in my back and feel like AF is gone start. Hoping its good signs! Xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - I'm hoping the gas and air doesn't make me feel sick lol! I really don't want an epidural as I want to be up and about :) xxx

Laura - You're welcome hunni and aww that's good, not too long a recovery :hugs: 

Ugh, I'll remember to stay clear of the raspberry leaf tea then :haha: 

Ooo I haven't heard of that one before hun, I think it will just be baby led on a nerve or something though, if you get really worried, can't you give your Midwife a ring? 

Omg I have AF cramps aswell :shock: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Girlie's could be a good sign, When I started labour It felt like AF cramp's to me, But didn't think nothink of it even though I could'nt sleep that night. Then next day they got closer and more painful, I went to see my midwife that day who told me I was 2 CM's open. So I new labour had slowly started. x x x

Awww natt, totally understand hun, I wont lie I had the Epidural, It didn't even releave all my pain, and had baby's bum or feet in my rib's. The gas and air was good as long as labour was kept under control. My sister used to say Dont Lose Control what ever you do. She's had 5 kids so I new it was said for a reason lol. Well I lost control ended up crying like a baby lol. Wish I didn't now then I would not of have the epidural. It also fuck's your back up and can leave you paralised for life. Not good really. Wont ever be having one of those again. Natt even if it make's you sick pall though it hun. Your strong and you can do it. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it's like when you've been the dentists and they've numbed you lol very odd! Got the hospital tour tomorrow so I can always have a word there if I need to. Be nice to go into labour whilst there lol 

Natt I think my pains are blue gettin lower more than anything. Trying to relax and not look for pains so it actually starts lol 

Although epi's can be dangerous hundreds if not thousands are done daily with no problems. My grandad had them but higher up in his back than you do for labour so he could still walk and has been fine, they lasted for 3months too. Epi's personally don't worry me but everyone's different :) xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

I didn't say I didn't trust them hun, and yer totally agree many do have them done and have no ploblem's but also read many story's. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Yeah I have heard that Epidural can leave you paralized, that's what's putting me off asking for one to be honest :wacko: That plus I don't want to be bed bound, surely there are other pain meds they can give us other than gas and air? Aww thank you chick, I'm actually getting nervous now as I wanted to cry the other day when I had period pains! :blush: xxx 

Laura - How did your hospital tour go chick? You have been quiet today so hopefully you have some good news :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Yh it was good natt, no news tho! The wards have all been redone over the last 12months so all the rooms are really nice and spotlessly clean! The ward was silent too! No screaming ladies which apparently is how it always is, they just get on with it and labour which made me feel better! 

The only pains I had was in my hip which was really REALLY hurting by the end of it, Simon had to drive home bless him! 

The only place we didn't see was the theatres as they had emergencies just before the tour and both being used! Think that might have scared me had we saw it tho! 

Also you only have to stop in 4-6hours if the labour is straight forward and you want to go home, if not you can stay I or if there's been problems they will keep you in overnight etc. 

These pains I'm having now need to turn into something or jog on tho! Feel like someone's drilling into my pelvis/hip and right under my bump hurts when I stand :( fed up and missing OH today! :cry: xx


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Argggggh stupid 'previous thread' button! Now I've gotta write that all again!!
> 
> Surgery went well hun, she was sleeping when mum called, so she's coming home tomorrow :) think ill pop round and see my teddy bear :) thank you for asking :)
> 
> Yay for daily movements! It's brilliant news Hun :) won't be long before matts feeling snook too! Which reminds me your not far off half way through your pregnancy! How cool is that!
> 
> I thought the m&s would have passed by now Hun :( make sure your keeping hydrated and plenty of vits down you, we want a healthy mummy!
> 
> Well lil man's still only 4/5ths but mw said his head is fixed, not all that bothered as he could engage whenever. Been wrapping Xmas prezzie a this afternoon so I'm now surrounded by boxes and bags too tired to move them lol I've suddenly gone really tired! Think I may pounce on Simon and have a mug of raspberry leaf tea lol get this baby out! Xxx

Im so glad it went well honey. I hope shes back to running around soon with less pain!

Man...Im usually done with my shopping at this stage but ive bought only 2 persons lol. I so cba! Must change that attitude!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> Laura LOL Having a big bum when pregnant is normal. My arse went wamp lol. Even my baggy PG like trouser's (SWEET PANT'S LOL) were getting tight round my bum lol. x x x
> 
> Sarah Totally true hun, I agree, It's to do with a good happy and loving relationship. But not when stressing over TTC... I wont deny it, we've all had our moment's right. Not saying I get stressed now because Iv been realy relaxed and chilled out this cycle. x x x
> 
> Natt I would have hun, But That Gas & Air is Weird... It's a mad buzz, But made me feel like I was gonna be sick... But apart from that when keeping it under control it really halp's the pain. :D lol, Ended up not being able to say much... x x x

First off..LOVE the new piccie. She is absoutely gorgeous hun :)

I know exactly what you mean. TTC takes so much stress and pressure its unbelievable. I felt it building every cycle longer that went. I would cause fights over everything and anything. I know it was just my frustrations at still being trying but I couldnt stop it. Soon as lines started to form on those OPKs id turn into a nightmare!!

TTC is really a good test of a relationship :) Id be more woried if there werent a few arguements and strains along the way! x


----------



## sarahuk

xXxJessicaxXx said:


> *CD15... High Fertility (2Bar's)...*
> 
> So Today got a High Fertility (2Bar's) so Got another BD'ing session in today. I personally think tomorrow will be Low Fertility so for this cycle im done and the waiting and relaxing has begun ;) x x x
> 
> View attachment 515449
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day today with my DF, DD, Mother & partner and 2 of my sister's. It was nice to have a catch up. We had a laugh which was nice and took my mind off 2WW. x x x
> 
> P.s Still awaiting App For Scan!!! & Blood Work's On 21st nov. x x x

Ohhh exciting!! Do you still chart? If so youll have to let us know when 1dpo was/is!

Those appointments are a pain. I think I had to wait a couple of weeks for the scan letter to come :) x


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Thanks natt she should be completely healed and back to normal after 12wks!
> 
> Raspberry leaf tea was vile! Tastes like crap I had a swig and chucked it away! Lol not nice! And we fell asleep on the sofa cuddling so no sex neither lol
> 
> Jess my ass was big before lol in fact it's only really my belly that's grew! My mum said you can't tell I'm pg from behind which is quite nice, apart from the waddling of course! Lol
> 
> Jess if you try calling the hospital they might have allocated you an apt but you've not received the letter yet, that's what I did with my 9/12wk scan. Glad your relaxing and had a good day :)
> 
> Don't know if anyone else is having this but from my belly button up for about 5inches and about 2inches either side in a circle my skin is numb! Completely forgot to ask the midwife about it but I've been reading its due to baby separating the nerves so reducing feeling there and nothing to worry about, still very strange tho! Xxx

Oh that is strange!! I cant stand numb feelings :( It drives me crazy!

I hate that tea too. I had some when tTC and never again! x


----------



## sarahuk

Excalibur said:


> Jess - Yeah I have heard that Epidural can leave you paralized, that's what's putting me off asking for one to be honest :wacko: That plus I don't want to be bed bound, surely there are other pain meds they can give us other than gas and air? Aww thank you chick, I'm actually getting nervous now as I wanted to cry the other day when I had period pains! :blush: xxx
> 
> Laura - How did your hospital tour go chick? You have been quiet today so hopefully you have some good news :winkwink: xxx

Im with you...I dont want one if i can avoid it! Im good with pain, but the idea of that needle being in there...no way! Id rather turn them all deaf with my screaming than have that done! x


----------



## Laura2806

I've kinda gotten used to it now lol 

The tea is rank! Xx


----------



## Laura2806

:wacko: am I the only one who doesn't mind an epi?! :wacko:


----------



## sarahuk

Laura2806 said:


> Yh it was good natt, no news tho! The wards have all been redone over the last 12months so all the rooms are really nice and spotlessly clean! The ward was silent too! No screaming ladies which apparently is how it always is, they just get on with it and labour which made me feel better!
> 
> The only pains I had was in my hip which was really REALLY hurting by the end of it, Simon had to drive home bless him!
> 
> The only place we didn't see was the theatres as they had emergencies just before the tour and both being used! Think that might have scared me had we saw it tho!
> 
> Also you only have to stop in 4-6hours if the labour is straight forward and you want to go home, if not you can stay I or if there's been problems they will keep you in overnight etc.
> 
> These pains I'm having now need to turn into something or jog on tho! Feel like someone's drilling into my pelvis/hip and right under my bump hurts when I stand :( fed up and missing OH today! :cry: xx

I miss my OH too :( I can see him...but all he can see is his damn computer games lately lol! 

Im hoping its going to turn into something hun. You girls ar ebeing tortured enough.

I hope my hospital has that kind of rule. I defo want to be in and out! x


----------



## Laura2806

I'd just like him to be here, was the first hung I thought when I woke up :( 'another day without Simon here' 

I dunno if it's cause I'm sleeping great, so much going through my head ATM, cause after sleeping for hours sat I was pain free. Just want my body to decide what it's doing! These headaches are annoying me now too :( 

I'm hoping for a straight forward birth so we can be in and out! Xx


----------



## sarahuk

Im crossing fingers and toes for you that you can be in and out! Im sure it will be though :)

I guess the Epi is one of those things you either fear or dont :) Im just terrified of it, like with having a C-section lol. If I wasnt freaked out by the needle I may well feel very different! x


----------



## Excalibur

:happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: Just a little excited for a certain lady hehe :winkwink:


----------



## Laura2806

made me violently sick at first, so I had an epi as Oscar was on a monitor constantly and still only 3cms, also had hormone drip to speed things up, once that kicked in we managed to get some naps in but had to have it topped up at 7am and was fully dilated, got some more sleep in and started pushing at 9am, Oscar arrived at 10:55am with a bit of help from a tiny cut for me and a pull for his shoulders he was here very alert and content! 

we tried bf but the colostrum that started to come through dried up straight away so we switched to formula as he was too hungry to comfort, he's now doing loads better feeding every 3hoirs and we should be home tomorrow xxx


----------



## Laura2806

Haha just reallsied half my post is missing! Lol 

Should start with....hes here! Oscar Robert Talbot arrived 20.11.12 at 10:55am after 17nd half hour labour. 

Started with a strong cramp which was very closely followed with leaking waters, unfortunatly they contained a lot of meconium so we had to come straight in and have Oscar on a monitor, was 3cms but contractions were too close together to be effective, was moved into delivery room and examined again 4hours later, still only 3cms but was screaming in pain so had gas and air which .........


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

baby's here... :D:D:D Congratulation's hun, Sound's like labour went well. I had a little cut to. Will be fine soon. Cant wait to see pic of your bundle of joy. When your ready of course. Yay... So Happy for you hun. x x x


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Woop woop! Congratulations on the birth of Oscar Robert, can't believe you are a mummybear! :happydance: xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Hello ladie's,

Laura how's Mummy, Daddy & Oscar getting on? x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thanks ladies :) we're all doing great thank you! Can't believe he's finally here :D 

Feeding and pooing well, im getting less sore all the time but finding the pads really irritating and they're making me more sore than the birth did! Bleeding isn't too bad so im gonna try some normal pads in the next day or so and hope they don't make me as sore! 

I'll upload a pic when I can ladies, hopefully I'll remember tomorrow! :haha: brain like a sieve! 

How are we all? Xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun his so cuteeeeeeee... Defo look's like him in the 3D scan, Just prove's how good they are. :D x x x

Sound's fun, Hehe I cant wait to do it all again. How's Oscar sleeping though the night? good I hope. I cant believe 9 month's ago you was here TTC with me. It's gone so quick. 9 month's. Wow lol. Sorry about the sore's. I found it hard to sit down after having stitch's below. Hope it get's better soon. People say they dunno how there kid get's nappy rash alot but if you actually have a child a wear a massive pad it's just like wearing a nappy. It make's us sore. Any way hun, Dont wanna keep you on here reading, As I say spend as much time as you can with them when there away cause before you know it 2 year's has gone by. Time seem's to fly when having a LO. Enjoy them special moment's. :D x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you hun, photobucket wouldn't let me upload any pics so can't put proper ones up atm, I will as soon as I can tho :) 

Time does go too quickly! Can't believe Oscar's here already! He's doing really well through the night now, takes a while to settle him but he went 6hours once he had last night so woke just before 7 :) can't ask for more than that! 

Think I might catch another hours kip while he's gone back to sleep! Xxx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Glad to hear you are all doing well chick and can't believe Oscar slept that long at only 4 days old! What a gem :D xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

That ok hun. No worries. Awww love him going 6 hour's. Honey was really good like that. She slept though everynight. Most night's 7pm-7am. She was a really lazy baby. Yep that's the way to do it. Sleep why'll baby is sleeping. I wont be able to do that when we have another baby. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

So here he is :) my little prince! 

https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-31.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-32.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-33.jpg
https://i852.photobucket.com/albums/ab82/laura_28_06/temporary-34.jpg


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww his lovely hun. :D How cute. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

Thank you chick :) he's such a monster! Lol xx


----------



## Excalibur

Laura - Omg!!!!!! Oscar is sooooooo adorable! Making me so broody lol! Come on Tyler! We all want to see you! :( xxx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your welcome Laura. He sure is. :D x x x

Awwww natt Tyler Wil be with you soon. I cant wait to see him either :D x x x


----------



## sarahuk

Awwww Laura hes soooo cute!!!! 23wks to go...feels so far away now haha :D xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Awww hun it's not that far away & Hopefully I'll be Joining you soon. :D Big Hug's x x x


----------



## sarahuk

You are defo joining me soon! xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Thx I hope so. I cant do this TTC perLarky anymore. It's just long and boring. I want that bump. :D lol. Dont get me wrong I will still love to help women on here, If I have the time (when PG) But I'll be done with TTC. Cant Wait lol. x x x


----------



## Laura2806

thanks ladies :)

wont be long for any of you!! xx


----------



## Excalibur

Jess - Aww thank you chick :D xx 

Sarah - You are nearly half way there now :happydance: xx

Laura - Happy 1 week old Oscar! Can't believe where the last week has gone!! :shock: xx


----------



## xXxJessicaxXx

Your Welcome natt and thx laura. x x x


----------

